# New Malkoff MDC in the works.



## Gene43

As I said in the email, I have started playing a bit with pic microcontrollers. So you never know what may be possible. Also if anyone knows applicable programming code for pwm output in the pic10f2xx and/or pic12f683 (although I'd like to stick with the 10f's sizewise), I would love to talk to you about it.

Thanks, Gene



diesel79 said:


> I just saw the email. Looks awesome, I just wish there was a low low moonlight option on the lights.


----------



## twl

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*



Gene43 said:


> As I said in the email, I have started playing a bit with pic microcontrollers. So you never know what may be possible. Also if anyone knows applicable programming code for pwm output in the pic10f2xx and/or pic12f683 (although I'd like to stick with the 10f's sizewise), I would love to talk to you about it.
> 
> Thanks, Gene



This is some great news, Gene!
Really looking forward to this! Thanks for taking the step in this direction.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Glock 22

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*

Anxious to see it, thanks for the update Gene. I hope everybody has a Merry Christmas.


----------



## kyhunter1

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*

Gene, 

It's awesome to hear that you are working on a new pocket light. I would like to leave you a suggestion. Please consider using optics again in some of your lights, and more neutral/warm tints. A multi mode MDC with a tight TIR beam would rock the world on CPF.


----------



## Glock 22

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*

Gene,

Could you give us a hint on the Led that it will have?


----------



## psychbeat

*The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*

Neutral XPG2 with tight optic would be nice for EDC. 

Or XPE2


----------



## tobrien

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*



Gene43 said:


> If you need my permission, you have it.
> 
> Gene Malkoff



thank you, sir 

here goes:

*Hello All,
I would like to take a moment to thank you all for a great 2012. I
Sincerely appeciate all of the support you have given us, not just this past
year, but since 2004 when I started this journey at the kitchen table (and
thank you Cathy for putting up with all my foolishness). 
We hired our first full time employee this past year. It was a big scary
step to take, but now I don't know what we would do without him. He has
been a good friend of mine for over 30 years and is really doing a great
job!
I am currently working on the new Malkoff MDC (Malkoff Daily Carry) Light. 
Initial models will be one CR123 and one AA. They will have a
high-low-signal strobe accessible from tailcap press. Always comes on in
high. So far the lumens for the one CR123 are 285-75-325(signal). For the
one AA 150-30-175(signal). They may be available in various colors and will
have a sturdy, deep carry, bezel down, pocket clip. The modes and output
spacing are more or less set in stone, but the outputs may be bumped a
little one way or the other prior to release. I have started playing a bit
with microcontrollers, no telling where this may lead. I hope to at least
have a few of these ready to show at SHOT, but make no promises.
Once again, Thank You All for your support and MERRY CHRISTMAS!
Please don't forget to say a special prayer for our overseas military men
and women who are celebrating without their families. Being raised an Army
brat myself, I can empathize with the situation.
Merry Christmas, 
Gene Malkoff *

(I bolded the important parts)


----------



## Norm

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*



Gene43 said:


> If you need my permission, you have it.
> 
> Gene Malkoff


All done.

Norm


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*

Wow, this is great news!! Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## oldways

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*

Malkoff Christmas for me. Wildcat V4:thumbsup:


----------



## rotncore

*The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*

I think I will be buying 2 of those EDC lights, one in each format!


----------



## ZMZ67

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> Wow, this is great news!! Merry Christmas everyone.



Awesome news ! Merry Christmas !


----------



## BenChiew

*The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*

I am thrilled to hear this Gene. 
So where do I sign up for one unit each?


----------



## GeoBruin

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*

Wow. A Malkoff EDC. I can only imagine the waves this will make. 

Merry Christmas to you and yours too Gene! I know there were some things under my tree with your name on them. Keep up the great work.


----------



## twl

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*

Hi Gene,
In a helpful way, without being presumptuous, I'd like to make a few suggestions for your consideration.

I personally find the switching method on your Wildcat and Hound Dog to be PERFECT, because we can turn on the light from the Off condition to whatever brightness we want to, by "pre-selecting" the mode at the head with a twist. This prevents having to cycle thru unwanted modes to get where we want, and allows the most direct access to the mode we want. It also allows High to be the Primary mode if we want, and we can pre-set it that way with a head-twist, and it gives full Tactical momentary functions with as many momentary presses as needed, WITHOUT changing modes like other EDC lights would do.
IMO, if you carry this over to the MDC, it will be a perfect user interface with a Low and a High, and that's all that's needed.

If you feel that it's best to have it all done at the tail, the Elzetta Hi/Lo tailcap switching gives an excellent example for putting all the control on the tail. And that's really just a tailcap version of what you already use, as you know.

IMO, creating a user interface that forces cycling from High first, or Low first, has a high probability of coming on in a mode that we don't want, and we must cycle thru that mode, which is a step backward. I think you already have the best user interface in the business, and all you need to do is apply it to this smaller package. And "muscle memory" of having the same "manual of arms" for the big flashlights and the MDC means remembering only one set of control functions for all, which can be beneficial under high-stress conditions where your training "instincts" take over.

Strobe is not considered a good feature by most people here on CPF, and is generally derisively called "disco modes". Unless there is some over-riding factor to have Strobe, I'd say it would be better to not have any Strobe function. If we need to signal anything, we can use the momentary button presses on High mode to do that manually. If you must include Strobe, please hide it somewhere away from the normal user interface so that we never have to know it is there, and never have to see it or use it ever.

My 2 cents as a certified Malkoff junkie that has every Wildcat and Hound Dog version that you have ever made, and an Elzetta too.

Merry Christmas
Thanks!


----------



## oldways

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*

Agree with all twl said.


----------



## GeoBruin

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*

Maybe we need to start a completely separate thread to discuss the MDC. I have a feeling there will be a LOT of discussion to come. 

As for TWL's comments, I agree almost unilaterally. That said, I realize it may be harder to integrate a mechanical switching mechanism into a small form factor. I'm just excited for whatever comes 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BenChiew

I second a separate thread on this.


----------



## jamesmtl514

*Re: Malkoff MDC (Malkoff Daily Carry) Light!*

I'm down for a few.
I'm also against the strobe feature. If it has to be done, i rather have it as a locator beacon.


----------



## jorn

*Re: Malkoff MDC (Malkoff Daily Carry) Light!*

I want a neutral aa/14500. Hoping for a no pwm light.


----------



## Norm

Benchiew said:


> I second a separate thread on this.



As requested.

Norm


----------



## scout24

Very much looking forward to the MDC.  Can't wait to see exactly what Gene and co. come up with!


----------



## Gene43

And therein lies the problem. In this small of a form factor, esp diameter, there is simply no room for the mechanicals of a switch that would be robust enough for rough use. Please keep in mind that this is going to be a small EDC type light, not a tactical light. The strobe is for signaling your buddies on the opposite side of the lake, or finding someone in a crowd, not for warding off ninja warriors. They can also be easily built with high only.

Absolutely no offense is taken in the criticism. I knew I would hear this when I started and I appreciate hearing all views!


Thanks, Gene 





GeoBruin said:


> Maybe we need to start a completely separate thread to discuss the MDC. I have a feeling there will be a LOT of discussion to come.
> 
> As for TWL's comments, I agree almost unilaterally. That said, I realize it may be harder to integrate a mechanical switching mechanism into a small form factor. I'm just excited for whatever comes
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tobrien

Norm said:


> As requested.
> 
> Norm


thanks norm, good thinking

(btw I had no idea vbulletin let you create a new thread from a 'regular post.' nice)


----------



## ginaz

this is great news. i'll be curious to see what the cr123 regulation looks like, esp after what the eb1 offered. i'd like to second the motion for a return to optics! i still use my m60 despite having much more powerful lights because i simply love that beam profile.


----------



## Siskik

+1 on the optics. 

I find the spill less distracting because there is no sharp contrast.


----------



## Darvis

Paypal ready to roll...

Oh, and I agree with twl and the Wildcat UI... and no blinky modes, please!! High, low.. done.


----------



## Kestrel

I'm guessing that the 1xCR123 version will exclude 1xRCR123/1xIMR123 LiIon compatibility?
Not certain if it's necessary, but I'm sure that the topic will come up so I figured I'd throw it out there. :shrug:


----------



## tech25

This is great! I would be in for one of each battery type- neutral please! Thanks for the work that you guys put in to R&D!


----------



## shane45_1911

I am waiting with anticipation for more news/updates.
Merry Christmas all, and thanks for checking in Gene.


----------



## ToNIX

Best x-mas news ever!

The only thing is that I don't think strobe is required on an EDC, simply high and low, like the good high/low ring. However, nothing will stop me from buying it when it comes out


----------



## jamesmtl514

X2 for IMR16340 compatibility.

Very low low.


----------



## 270winchester

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*



kyhunter1 said:


> Gene,
> 
> It's awesome to hear that you are working on a new pocket light. I would like to leave you a suggestion. Please consider using optics again in some of your lights, and more neutral/warm tints. A multi mode MDC with a tight TIR beam would rock the world on CPF.



It would be nice to see TIRs again, as long as we set real expectations for the light. If the technology for the combination of multi-mode ~250 lumen 1 XR123 TIR light that satisfies most CPFer's expectation in runtime, I'm sure Gene will do it. But as I understand the TIR limits the LEDs that can be used. I hate to see any unnecessary rambling over a Malkoff product like we have seen over the EB1 release, especially since Gene has been such a close member of this little community.


----------



## Norm

jamesmtl514 said:


> X2 for IMR16340 compatibility.
> 
> Very low low.



18350 would have more capacity.

Norm


----------



## BenChiew

I can see the valid points of everyone else's wants list but personally, I would accept what the maker decides. Everything forms a part of the grand design. And I like to buy the entire product design.


----------



## psychbeat

Norm said:


> 18350 would have more capacity.
> 
> Norm



Werd ^^

& Lo/Hi no blinky


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Norm said:


> 18360 would have more capacity.
> 
> Norm



Uh, I have some 18350's, and 18360's would be better. Where can I get them Norm?

Bill


----------



## jellydonut

if there is indeed no room for a malkoff type switching arrangement, i would prefer a single-mode light to the proposed control scheme.

i suppose i am not the target market, but this sounds like the first new malkoff light i wont be buying on release.


----------



## Norm

Bullzeyebill said:


> Uh, I have some 18350's, and 18360's would be better. Where can I get them Norm?
> 
> Bill


Typo Bill they are 18350s 

Original post edited.

Norm


----------



## jamesmtl514

18350, i second that motion.
The intention im of my post was to say i wanted 3.7v compatibility.


----------



## Brasso

I'll be happy if it can take a 3v Tenergy cell. Actually, Id prefer that to a Li-ion.

However, I've never been a fan of a light coming on in high first. That's for tactical lights, which this one isn't. That alone will probably keep me from buying one, although I'm sure at some point he will release one that comes on in low first, as it should be able to be programmed either way fairly easily.

Overall I'm super excited that he is going in this direction and can't wait to see what comes out.


----------



## kyhunter1

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*

You need to take your own advice. 



270winchester said:


> It would be nice to see TIRs again, as long as we set real expectations for the light. If the technology for the combination of multi-mode ~250 lumen 1 XR123 TIR light that satisfies most CPFer's expectation in runtime, I'm sure Gene will do it. But as I understand the TIR limits the LEDs that can be used. I hate to see any unnecessary rambling over a Malkoff product like we have seen over the EB1 release, especially since Gene has been such a close member of this little community.


----------



## Csp203

I am super stoked about a AA form factor light. If you build it I will buy one, but do not tell my wife.


----------



## ToNIX

Csp203 said:


> I am super stoked about a AA form factor light. If you build it I will buy one, but do not tell my wife.



Your wife will want one too


----------



## Vortus

I prefer a strobe of some sort on my pocket light. And able to use rechargeable batteries, from nimhs to li-ions.


----------



## Tracker II

Wow Gene, this is great news! As the proud owner of a Wildcat, Hound Dog, and two MD2's with H/L Rings, I was just thinking that a single AA Malkoff would make my collection complete. I can't wait!

I hope you and Cathy had a Merry Christmas and thanks again for all you do.


----------



## brighterisbetter

+1 on optic vs reflector


----------



## brunt_sp

These sound great and may demote my Zebralight SC51W as an EDC. I'm hoping the LED will be an XP-G2 and on that topic I feel that 150 lumens from the AA version may not be enough. The XP-G ZL SC51 is rated as 200L and there's suggestions of an XP-G2 version next year that no doubt will be brighter. I know the Malkoff MDC will be far better quality, but I would prefer more that 150 lumens from an AA.


----------



## Vortus

I'd also rather it be brutally reliable than pushing the limit of battery and LED.


----------



## twl

I feel good about this news, and I had a chance to voice my suggestions, and now I'll wait with great anticipation to see what Gene comes out with.
I have always liked everything he did, so I'm sure that I'll like this.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Looking forward to the AA format in a pocketable/keychain-able size which is bright and reliable, I think that would be nice.


----------



## Cerealand

Very nice. Can't wait for the picture.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams

I'll buy one regardless of strobe, battery configuration, or whether it comes on high or low first. Its a Malkoff, nuff said.


----------



## 270winchester

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*



kyhunter1 said:


> You need to take your own advice.



Read my post again, I'm specifically addressing optics and its impact on a light's output and LED choice.

I set a realistic expectation for the EB1 and like my new EB1. Unlike some who continuously squawk about their dissatisfaction with not having perfectly flat regulation in a high performance light that has not yet a true competitor. I would LOVE to see a Malkoff light that kicks the EB1's rear with TIR, multi mode, single cell, 285 lumens, flat output for an hour, makes coffee, vaccums the floor, perfect anodizing, etc etc, but I have been around LEDs light enough to know what to expect.

In the Surefire threads we can talk about some hypothetical Surefire engineer who somehow owes everyone an apology for doing their best, but that kind of talk will hit home closer with Malkoff lights. I have been buying Gene's lights since the very first M60s and will continue to do so.



kyhunter1 said:


> The EB1 without good output regulation is not for me. I will wait till somebody sells cheap on the market place, and then have it modded. For now, my old E1B, and E1B lego with a VME/M31N more than meets my needs.



You were pretty vocal in that thread. It's good that you like Malkoff lights. But we are talking about two very different topics.


----------



## seery

Great News!!!!! :thumbsup:

Since Gene is welcoming input, here is mine...

No strobe.
Yes to optics.
Low first switch.
Single mode only availability.

...and Built to survive (and tell the stories of) those occasional rides to H&B!


----------



## dealgrabber2002

I hope it's under $60; that's what Santa gave me this year.


----------



## Glock 22

I believe this up coming MDC wil blow the Surefire EB1 out of the water. This is going to get a great light, because Gene takes pride in his work and he not going to give us something that not got good regulation like the EB1. I'm really looking forword to this new Malkoff creation, beside the fact I have 15 Malkoff Devices and one more want hurt. I also wish he would go back and use some optics in his Drop-Ins, hopefully you'll see a MDC with one in it.


----------



## Dingle1911

I want one. I prefer single mode, two-stage switch, or a similar head or tail twist similar to existing light (I know this may not be possible because of the smaller size). I like the CR123 form factor, and would be interested in Li-rechargeables.


----------



## kyhunter1

If you have a problem with me, let's deal with thru PM, or the moderators. Otherwise, leave this kind of crap out of this thread. 



270winchester said:


> Read my post again, I'm specifically addressing optics and its impact on a light's output and LED choice.
> 
> I set a realistic expectation for the EB1 and like my new EB1. Unlike some who continuously squawk about their dissatisfaction with not having perfectly flat regulation in a high performance light that has not yet a true competitor. I would LOVE to see a Malkoff light that kicks the EB1's rear with TIR, multi mode, single cell, 285 lumens, flat output for an hour, makes coffee, vaccums the floor, perfect anodizing, etc etc, but I have been around LEDs light enough to know what to expect.
> 
> In the Surefire threads we can talk about some hypothetical Surefire engineer who somehow owes everyone an apology for doing their best, but that kind of talk will hit home closer with Malkoff lights. I have been buying Gene's lights since the very first M60s and will continue to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> You were pretty vocal in that thread. It's good that you like Malkoff lights. But we are talking about two very different topics.


----------



## 270winchester

kyhunter1 said:


> You need to take your own advice.





kyhunter1 said:


> If you have a problem with me, let's deal with thru PM, or the moderators. Otherwise, leave this kind of crap out of this thread.



I wasn't even addressing you in my first post. So please take your own advice(s).

And your language is not very nice for a family oriented forum. I would prefer to let the moderators enjoy their holidays without having to be bothered.

I'm voicing my view on all the popular demand for TIR optics for the new light. If you would like to discuss whether or not given Gene's prospective specs on this light, an optic would be a realistic choice for the new MDC, please do chime in. THe EB1 release gives us valuable lessons on what's possible right now as far as what we can expect out of one cell, 200+ lumen, TIR lights.

I'm saying given the EB1's release, we should set realistic expectations on what can be achieved right now. Let's have a productive conversation on that, shall we?


----------



## Norm

Any further carry on from 270winchester and kyhunter1 will be deleted, play nice guys. - Norm


----------



## ToNIX

Oh and Gene, please, make it neutral


----------



## Darvis

ToNIX said:


> Oh and Gene, please, make it neutral




Annnnddddd Icy cool white, too.


----------



## Gene43

Wow! I never expected such a reaction. I will try to clear a few things up.

As stated earlier, I am playing with microcontrollers, I am no where near an adequate programmer yet. I am at this time using a preprogammed chip for driver control. Hence the action, order and spacing of the modes is *SET IN STONE *at this time. The low will be 25% of the high, this is *SET IN STONE. *The signal/strobe is there, it cannot be deleted at this time. This may change. It could take a few hours, days, or years for me to become proficient enough to alter this. I have a Pic Kit and will be taking the programming course from Gooligum.

At this time, I will be using a reflector. If anyone knows of a TIR optic which will work with a provide consistent good results with the XP-G2 (no hollow hot spots, half moons, super ringy spills, homogenous tint), I am all ears. Most people are not aware of the battles that were fought with the M60. At this time I do not have the 5-6 figures that would be needed to design/produce a custom optic.

I will possibly be building some neutrals or warms, but the initial offering will be cool white M61SHO vintage.

My main drive in this is to build something tough and pocketable. I am hoping it will prove useful for everyone from campers to technicians to bouncers (anyone who needs a small light that can take abuse). It is not intended as a law enforcement primary light, but could serve as a backup.

Also, I hope to keep this thing under $100 USD, but I will have to see where the chips fall before I have a "real" price point.

Thanks,
Gene


----------



## Norm

Please make sure you reply to a post with "Re: New Malkoff MDC in the works.". For some reason the original "Malkoff Junkie" title keeps turning up, and then the next reply to that post will also contain the old thread title. Should be OK now I've edited the last 4 or 5 posts to the correct title. - Norm


----------



## ToNIX

Gene43 said:


> It is not intended as a law enforcement primary light, but could serve as a backup.



Have you considered a pocket clip to clip it on the bulletproof vest (on the shoulder)? This is something LEOs would need.


----------



## ironhorse

ToNIX said:


> Have you considered a pocket clip to clip it on the bulletproof vest (on the shoulder)? This is something LEOs would need.


There will be a clip per his email on page one of this thread


----------



## Glock 22

Thanks *Gene* for the update, and for letting us know what Led you are using. I will purchase one if these when available. With the XP-G2 it will have an awesome beam. Looking forword to it.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Wow, these are gonna sell quickly.


----------



## jabe1

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Wow, these are gonna sell quickly.



Yep!


----------



## Z-Tab

Excited to see what you come up with here! I would prefer high/low only or a very well hidden strobe, but will probably buy whatever you end up doing.


----------



## kyhunter1

It is also very nice to hear that it may end up around the $100 price point.


----------



## BenChiew

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Wow, these are gonna sell quickly.



I will be first in line to buy. 

Yup, one of the reasons for the demise of the M60 was the inconsistent optics, I am sure Gene have valid reasons and limitations for each and every of his choices. 
Bring it on Gene, what a way to usher into a new year. 
Happy New Year Everyone.


----------



## BenChiew

Just saying, xpg with McGizmo McR17XP reflector produces absolutely beautiful beam in a small package.


----------



## RI Chevy

I, for one, am very grateful for the R & D that is going into this new light. It is not being thrown together to make money like some of the other lights and companies out there. We can all be assured that this new light will be a nice package and functioning perfectly when it hits the market. That is good business! Anxiously and patiently awaiting the arrival of this new light. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cerealand

Can't wait to see the pictures and the colors offered.


----------



## Grizzman

I'm also excited to see how this turns out. Is this in place of the possible E-series compatible head with high/low, or in addition to it?

Grizz


----------



## flashnight

DITO- Can't see how strobe would be useful in a edc light, just detracts from the simplicity. Also low should be first mode, then high. Much more intuitive like in your car- low to high beams. In any case thanks Gene, I love your products!



seery said:


> Great News!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Since Gene is welcoming input, here is mine...
> 
> No strobe.
> Yes to optics.
> Low first switch.
> Single mode only availability.
> 
> ...and Built to survive (and tell the stories of) those occasional rides to H&B!


----------



## ^Gurthang

Flashnight,

Gene mentions that as of right now he's stuck w/ using a pre-programmed PIC10f2xx chip that includes a strobe function. He would like to have a custom programmed chip [and eliminate the strobe] but until he can learn the programming language or find someone w/ the ability to custom program the PIC10f chip, he [& we] are limited to the default program.


----------



## Gene43

The head of the MDC will fit an E Series light and will be available separately. There will be 3v and 6v heads available. However, initially only the 3v head will have multimode capability.

Thanks, Gene



Grizzman said:


> I'm also excited to see how this turns out. Is this in place of the possible E-series compatible head with high/low, or in addition to it?
> 
> Grizz


----------



## Grizzman

Sweet!!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Awesome! Lego away. :rock:


----------



## samuraishot

Gene43 said:


> The head of the MDC will fit an E Series light and will be available separately. There will be 3v and 6v heads available. However, initially only the 3v head will have multimode capability.
> 
> Thanks, Gene



Niiice


----------



## Glock 22

Great news, thanks for the update.


----------



## jamesmtl514

awesomeness! 

Loving the Lego


----------



## tobrien

i can't wait!


----------



## run4jc

I'll buy a couple regardless of the set up - Gene and Cathy are the best, and it probably goes without saying that the quality will be outstanding.

Having said that, I like neutral, but I REALLY like the snow white tint that I get from my XPG2 Wildcat. It sounds as though the tint may be similar. And although optics have merit, my personal preference is a reflector. As for blinky modes, levels, etc, not a big deal, but I do like the fact that this light will always come on in "high" (if I read correctly.)

This is really exciting news. I'd missed it until scout24 gave me a heads up...

Oh, and Gene/Cathy - congrats on hiring a full time employee! Great to see an entrepreneur doing well - I think your future will be very bright (no pun intended.)


----------



## Mikeg23

Gene43 said:


> The head of the MDC will fit an E Series light and will be available separately. There will be 3v and 6v heads available. However, initially only the 3v head will have multimode capability.
> 
> Thanks, Gene



Now this sounds interesting! I'll have to wait for a warm or HCRI but can't wait to see how this unfolds!


----------



## Dingle1911

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Awesome! Lego away. :rock:



I am so excited! Malkoff e-series LEGO.


----------



## Tracker II

I hope that the MDC will have the appropriate amount of knurling goodness. The reason that the Little Twisty is the only Malkoff I don't own is that it doesn't seem to match the rest of the Malkoff line with it's lack of knurling.


----------



## ToNIX

Tracker II said:


> I hope that the MDC will have the appropriate amount of knurling goodness. The reason that the Little Twisty is the only Malkoff I don't own is that it doesn't seem to match the rest of the Malkoff line with it's lack of knurling.



Good point, I agree with this


----------



## tobrien

I've been thinking about the name and I _love_ how you didn't call it the "Malkoff EDC" but instead, the "Malkoff *M*DC"

I think had you named it as "Malkoff _E_DC" it would potentially get less attention due to getting mixed up with generic EDCs, but since y'all are differentiating it as "Malkoff Daily Carry" that should definitely be a good boost for its future success.


----------



## twl

tobrien said:


> I've been thinking about the name and I _love_ how you didn't call it the "Malkoff EDC" but instead, the "Malkoff *M*DC"
> 
> I think had you named it as "Malkoff _E_DC" it would potentially get less attention due to getting mixed up with generic EDCs, but since y'all are differentiating it as "Malkoff Daily Carry" that should definitely be a good boost for its future success.



I agree that's a great name for it!


----------



## Tracker II

tobrien said:


> y'all are differentiating it as "Malkoff Daily Carry"



Oh, I thought it stood for Many Divorces Coming.


----------



## Norm

Tracker II said:


> Oh, I thought it stood for Many Divorces Coming.


 

Norm


----------



## ToNIX

Tracker II said:


> Oh, I thought it stood for Many Divorces Coming.



Quote of 2012, a few hours before 2013


----------



## Norm

ToNIX said:


> Quote of 2012, a few hours before 2013



I live in the future Mid Morning on the first here. The post time is 8:56AM here.

Norm


----------



## ToNIX

Norm said:


> I live in the future Mid Morning on the first here. The post time is 8:56AM here.
> 
> Norm



Ahhhh, well make it quote of 2013


----------



## BenChiew

Btw. When will the MDC expected to
hit the market?


----------



## scout24

In post #7's quoted email from Gene, he says he hopes to have a few ready by SHOT show, but no promises.


----------



## rotncore

Thank you so much for making the head E-Series compatible. Sounds like the perfect upgrade for my E1B!


----------



## N/Apower

Gene43 said:


> The head of the MDC will fit an E Series light and will be available separately. There will be 3v and 6v heads available. However, initially only the 3v head will have multimode capability.
> 
> Thanks, Gene



This sounds like something that is of interest to me. I currently run an M600C and have a VME adapter head that I have, over time, placed various M60 type modules from you in.

The 6V head looks like a shoe-in for this application, as you state it will be on/off. 

What will it bring to the table than the VME with your modules doesn't already? Will it be lighter/have better heat-management/be brighter/have a different beam-pattern, what? Will I benefit at all from using this instead of the VME, or will this 6V head have the same output/tint options with similar beam-pattern as modules already offered by you with the XP-G2 LED?


----------



## jorn

I dont like pwm, so i will prob pass on this one. 
But the news of a single aa (malkoff) e-series tube, makes me smile.






This smiley was obviously made by a no pwm malkoff


----------



## leon2245

Multi strobe pwm multi color etc. _malkoff?! 
_
Well I'm sure it will sell much better than the rock solid simple & small 1xAA single mode, more traditional style twisty i was imagining when told about a MALKOFF EDC. Still all very exciting!


----------



## TweakMDS

PWM - when implemented correctly does have some advantages though. With an microcontroller you can have PWM well into the few dozen kHz range where it's pretty much impossible to see. You get a more constant color temp and the light would be fully programmable and/or variably rampable with more efficiency.


----------



## jorn

TweakMDS said:


> PWM - when implemented correctly does have some advantages though. With an microcontroller you can have PWM well into the few dozen kHz range where it's pretty much impossible to see. You get a more constant color temp and the light would be fully programmable and/or variably rampable with more efficiency.


I know, but it also usually got less runtimes compared with current controlled. Slo pwm usually gives better runtimes compared with a high Hz pwm. And usually the pwm rate is kept down, way below the point where i notice.. I dont bring my 2Khz quark mini on hike/fishingtrips etc, because i notice the pwm around "shiny reflective stuff", like water. The tint change in the loest levels is not that big deal to me. Pwm flicker is way worse in my opinion. There is a saying: all cats are grey at night. 
With really lo light, it's hard to make out details like coulors anyway. 
Maby a qtc pill is the way to go for the singlemode?


----------



## Tracker II

I hate to interrupt a most fascinating pwm discussion here (a fella can learn an awful lot hanging around you guys, that's for sure), but one thing I would also beg from Gene besides some knurling goodness on the MDC AA body is the ability to handle the hot loads coming out of the Energizer AA primary lithium cells. I just Fluke tested one tonight at 1.81 volts.


----------



## Mikeg23

He only mentioned a 3 volt and a 6 volt so I would imagine the single AA and the single cr123 will both be the same 3 volt head


----------



## BenChiew

scout24 said:


> In post #7's quoted email from Gene, he says he hopes to have a few ready by SHOT show, but no promises.



Thanks.


----------



## Tracker II

Mikeg23 said:


> He only mentioned a 3 volt and a 6 volt so I would imagine the single AA and the single cr123 will both be the same 3 volt head



Argh, my middle-age memory loss strikes again. Thanks for the reminder Mikeg.


----------



## tobrien

HERE WE GO!: http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/malkoff-mdc-1cr123-flashlight-p-146.html


----------



## GeoBruin

75 minutes of 290 lumens on a single CR123! Is that possible?


----------



## Z-Tab

I really like the look of it in raw Al.


----------



## TMCGLASSON36

tobrien said:


> HERE WE GO!: http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/malkoff-mdc-1cr123-flashlight-p-146.html



Gene just hit it out of the park for me. Lovin the proto.


----------



## twl

Oh, Baby!
I'm gonna be havin' me a few of these!
Killer looking style, and and I love the clip, and the performance is very suitable for a pocket light.


----------



## twl

GeoBruin said:


> 75 minutes of 290 lumens on a single CR123! Is that possible?



I think we need some clarification of what these "High version" and "Low version" things are. Maybe the "High version" is the 2-battery version?

I LOVE the styling! It looks like something from the Custom Light B/S/T section! Just KILLER!
Proportions and details look great.
The deep-carry pocket clip is the perfect choice for a clip.
The size is excellent.
The recessed switch on the tail is beautiful.
Nice "shaved" head/bezel with some understated finning on it.
And I notice how the head mates with the body with the joint in a location which looks like the end of a fin. Very nice joining method for a clean look.

There was definitely some very good thought going into this body design, and I love it.


----------



## 270winchester

twl said:


> I think we need some clarification of what these "High version" and "Low version" things are. Maybe the "High version" is the 2-battery version?



seems pretty straight forward from the descriptions:



> Intially there will be a high and low version available. ...
> 
> Summary of Modes:
> High version- 290/75/325(signal)
> Low version- 150/35/175(signal)
> Approx runtime guestimates (minutes):
> High version- 75/360/tba
> Low version- 240/1020/tba
> 
> A 1AA version will be available sometime in Feb-March 2013. It will only support the low output version at this point.




Both refer to a 1-cell light, High is designed for CR123 exclusively while the low will be shared between CR123 and AA

I am intrigued what the 290 at 75 will look like, for that kind of performance I'll buy it even with a reflector.


----------



## psychbeat

I wonder if a 16340 will put it into direct drive like the quark mini on high


----------



## twl

psychbeat said:


> I wonder if a 16340 will put it into direct drive like the quark mini on high



If it's like the M30 module, it will burn it up to use a 16340.
Gene normally is very up-front about using the li-ion batteries, and so if he says it won't take it, I'd tend to consider that a warning.


----------



## sgt253

Winner. Sold.


----------



## Cerealand

Looks good. I had hoped for more knurling.


----------



## 270winchester

twl said:


> If it's like the M30 module, it will burn it up to use a 16340.



I thought the M30 tolerated over voltage very well?

The M31 uses XP-G2, I would imagine it will be used in the MDC as well since it shares the same properties in voltage requirement and the specification of output is similar(280 vs 290).


----------



## twl

270winchester said:


> I thought the M30 tolerated over voltage very well?
> 
> The M31 uses XP-G2, I would imagine it will be used in the MDC as well since it shares the same properties in voltage requirement and the specification of output is similar(280 vs 290).



I'm sorry. I mistakenly wrote M30 instead of M31.

From the Malkoff site on the M31 page:
"The input voltage is 0.8 to 3.3 volts. It requires 1.8v for full output. The output is approximately 280 measured out the front lumens at 1.8-3.3v and 150 lumens at 1.2v. The current draw is 1 Amp at 3 volts and 1.4 Amps at 2.4 volts. It is ideal for use with one CR123 primary, two 1.5v AA lithiums, or two rechargeable AA NIMH batteries. DO NOT USE A SINGLE LITHIUM RECHARGEABLE CELL. YOU WILL DESTROY IT!!!"


----------



## 270winchester

twl said:


> The current draw is* 1 Amp at 3 volts and 1.4 Amps at 2.4 volts*. It is ideal for use with one CR123 primary, two 1.5v AA lithiums, or two rechargeable AA NIMH batteries.





Now I'm curious what kind of output behavior the MDC will exhibit. I have yet to see an M31 runtime graph.


----------



## 880arm

I'm loving the look of the new light and I'm ready to get one . . . assuming the price is considerably less than the $999,999.00 currently shown!


----------



## Gene43

Yes, you are correct. It is NOT Possible. I don't know what I was thinking when I posted that. The full 290 lumen output will be way less than that. Probably 30 minutes or less.

Gene



GeoBruin said:


> 75 minutes of 290 lumens on a single CR123! Is that possible?


----------



## TMCGLASSON36

Gene43 said:


> Yes, you are correct. It is NOT Possible. I don't know what I was thinking when I posted that. The full 290 lumen output will be way less than that. Probably 30 minutes or less.
> 
> Gene



Just when I got all excited. Guess the lower output and better runtime will be the answer for me.


----------



## BenChiew

Excitement does that to most of us. 




Gene43 said:


> Yes, you are correct. It is NOT Possible. I don't know what I was thinking when I posted that. The full 290 lumen output will be way less than that. Probably 30 minutes or less.
> 
> Gene


----------



## BenChiew

Here is a picture of the light. Just really elegant.


----------



## TMCGLASSON36

Benchiew said:


> Excitement does that to most of us.


I guess I'll have to get one of each version when high runs out the low version takes over.LOL:naughty:


----------



## The Coach

TMCGLASSON36 said:


> I guess I'll have to get one of each version when high runs out the low version takes over.LOL:naughty:



How much is $999,999.00 X 2???? 



:devil:


----------



## TMCGLASSON36

The Coach said:


> How much is $999,999.00 X 2????
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:



I'm hoping for a really big CPF discount.:twothumbs


----------



## Bullzeyebill

The Coach said:


> How much is $999,999.00 X 2????
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:



Pay that and you will probably get 001. 

Bill


----------



## TMCGLASSON36

Bullzeyebill said:


> Pay that and you will probably get 001.
> 
> Bill



LOL!


----------



## Darvis

Well, I'm on the notify list... Paypal locked and loaded.

You know, just looking at the prototype pic; really liking that bezel down deep pocket clip design and it looks like those slots in the sides may be deep enough to hold some tritium vials. Tailstanding- looks possible and that clip will keep it anti-roll. I'd say some really well thought out basics.

I'm assuming it'll utilize a McClicky as well. 

This is getting very interesting!


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

I'm excited to see what sort of colors these will come in... as far as pocket-sized lights, the most interesting thing I have right now is satin silver. I'm definitely down for one or two.


----------



## kyhunter1

210 minutes of runtime has my eye on the low output model. That's 3 1/2 hours of 150 lumens if the initial specs hold true!


----------



## k12cop

Maybe I'm missing it...how will the ui work? Will it be aka streamlight protac, quick presses to change modes, or will it jump to next mode if you press within a few seconds of the last press? Anyone have insight?


----------



## uncle wong

Malkoff MDC 1CR123 Flashlight Prototypes


----------



## 880arm

uncle wong said:


> Malkoff MDC 1CR123 Flashlight Prototypes



Me likey. Must have a blue one!


----------



## scout24

Great picture! Glad I signed up for email notification...


----------



## ironhorse

No RCR123 is a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## twl

I like them all, but I'm always drawn to the black flashlights.
I think there's something rooted deep in my subconscious that makes me think all flashlight should be black. 
I don't know why.


----------



## Raze

The MDC looks stylishly elegant, in a utilitarian kinda way. 

I want one! Or two..or one of each color!


----------



## samuraishot

Now that is what you call a deep pocket clip!


----------



## ToNIX

I think my heart skipped a few beats, wow!

Black AA for me


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Those look amazing! So I am assuming these will all exhibit PWM to a certain extent, except maybe the high model when run on high?


----------



## twl

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Those look amazing! So I am assuming these will all exhibit PWM to a certain extent, except maybe the high model when run on high?



I haven't seen anything from Gene mentioning PWM yet, so I don't know.
It may, or it may not, use it.

However there is a difference between "using PWM" and "exhibiting visible PWM". A big difference.
Once PWM gets over a certain Hz, then nobody can see it.
I actually prefer a well-implemented PWM over current-controlled dimming because of tint-shift issues.


----------



## leon2245

> e-series compatible



Does this necessarily mean one could put for example an e2l-aa head on the cr123 mdc body, or kx1, & they would work? Also, did anyone catch the lengths, if not of just the bodies themselves?


----------



## twl

leon2245 said:


> Does this necessarily mean one could put for example an e2l-aa head on the cr123 mdc body, or kx1, & they would work? Also, did anyone catch the lengths, if not of just the bodies themselves?



Length: 3.75"
Head Diameter: 1"

As for the "E series" compatibility, I think your assessment sounds right to me, but none of us have had this thing in hand yet, so we are just going on the available info that has been published.


----------



## jonesy

Is there a way you can move the clip a mm or 2 so it can tailstand? As of now it looks like the clip will not allow it. Looks great, although I do wish it had more knurling. Reminds me of an E1B. I hope it's not as slippery.


----------



## twl

jonesy said:


> Is there a way you can move the clip a mm or 2 so it can tailstand? As of now it looks like the clip will not allow it. Looks great, although I do wish it had more knurling. Reminds me of an E1B. I hope it's not as slippery.



I don't know about moving the clip, but I'll bet you could tail-stand it on the edge of a table or on the edge of a book.


----------



## leon2245

twl said:


> Length: 3.75"
> Head Diameter: 1"
> 
> As for the "E series" compatibility, I think your assessment sounds right to me, but none of us have had this thing in hand yet, so we are just going on the available info that has been published.



Thanks, so close to 3" body. Guess I'll find out soon enough if it works, as soon as people get them, then hope that bodies are offered individually as in the past.





jonesy said:


> Is there a way you can move the clip a mm or 2 so it can tailstand? As of now it looks like the clip will not allow it. Looks great, although I do wish it had more knurling. Reminds me of an E1B. I hope it's not as slippery.



Good catch! I didn't even notice that, it does extend past the edge.


----------



## rjking

1 AA and 1 CR123 please.:kiss:













There goes my "Holiday".:shakehead


----------



## TMCGLASSON36

Need the camo. I've been waiting for the camo MD2 to come back in stock. Come on Gene!!


----------



## 270winchester

Gene43 said:


> The full 290 lumen output will be way less than that. Probably 30 minutes or less.
> 
> Gene



Well in that case I would buy no more than two Sir.


----------



## Glock 22

One silver CR123 please, I really like the design of it. Any idea of the price range yet?


----------



## BenChiew

GLOCK 22 said:


> One silver CR123 please, I really like the design of it. Any idea of the price range yet?



About the $100 mark?


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

jonesy said:


> Looks great, although I do wish it had more knurling. Reminds me of an E1B. I hope it's not as slippery.



That is one of things I really like about the E1B, it slides in and out of pants packets without snagging... although I will agree if it is raining or you are wearing gloves you have to hook your finger around the front to click it on.


----------



## Glock 22

Benchiew said:


> About the $100 mark?



Sounds great, looking forword to getting my hands on one.


----------



## GeoBruin

This is how rumors get started  I think we should wait until Gene weighs in. I tend to think that as a first run of a new light, we are helping to pay back the money lost on R&D. They price may come down once Gene gets in the groove but we first adopters will end up paying extra for the first run. We always do! 



GLOCK 22 said:


> Sounds great, looking forword to getting my hands on one.


----------



## ToNIX

GeoBruin said:


> This is how rumors get started  I think we should wait until Gene weighs in. I tend to think that as a first run of a new light, we are helping to pay back the money lost on R&D. They price may come down once Gene gets in the groove but we first adopters will end up paying extra for the first run. We always do!



He already replied...



Gene43 said:


> [...] Also, I hope to keep this thing under $100 USD, but I will have to see where the chips fall before I have a "real" price point.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gene



And yes to move the clip 2mm so it can tailstand (if possible)!


----------



## jimmy1970

So it's only got 3 levels.... High, Med and Strobe. It utilises PWM, with no mode memory and it doesn't take RCRs!:thumbsdow I can't think of a worse set up for an EDC. No moonlight mode? Come on Gene!

James....


----------



## twl

jimmy1970 said:


> So it's only got 3 levels.... High, Med and Strobe. It utilises PWM, with no mode memory and it doesn't take RCRs!:thumbsdow I can't think of a worse set up for an EDC. No moonlight mode? Come on Gene!
> 
> James....



I'm sure that Gene realizes that not everybody is going to be delighted with the way the electronics are, because nobody ever is.
There's not one single light in the history of CPF that has ever pleased everybody.

I find enough good points in the light to buy one.


----------



## BenChiew

As what another great flashlight builder once said, everyone is entitled to their 2c. But for Gene to offer a flashlight to the general public, he has to come out with a lot more than 2c. 

People need to understand that there will always be limitations and one needs to work within certain parameters. Only Gene would know what those constraints are. 

Meantime, we can come up with a list of wishes nicely and leave in it Gene's good hands to see which is a reality. 
Otherwise, put the money where your mouth is and head to the customs forum and one of them would be able to build you something close to your ideal light. There are many talents amongst us. 

Meantime let Gene build something according to his own ideas, something that I am sure will work every time you hit that button.


----------



## RI Chevy

jimmy1970 said:


> So it's only got 3 levels.... High, Med and Strobe. It utilises PWM, with no mode memory and it doesn't take RCRs!:thumbsdow I can't think of a worse set up for an EDC. No moonlight mode? Come on Gene!
> 
> James....



If you don't like it, don't buy it. It is as simple as that. :shrug: But don't knock it.


----------



## Glock 22

GeoBruin said:


> This is how rumors get started  I think we should wait until Gene weighs in. I tend to think that as a first run of a new light, we are helping to pay back the money lost on R&D. They price may come down once Gene gets in the groove but we first adopters will end up paying extra for the first run. We always do!




You are 100% correct, I'm going to wait and see some feedback from other members first before I just on it. I learned my lesson with the SF EB1.


----------



## ateallthepies

This light is not for me as if using expensive CR123A Primaries I would want a moonlight or low low instead of the strobe. 

Steve


----------



## BenChiew

GLOCK 22 said:


> You are 100% correct, I'm going to wait and see some feedback from other members first before I just on it. I learned my lesson with the SF EB1.



Read Post #64, last sentence.


----------



## RI Chevy

Gene43 said:


> Wow! I never expected such a reaction. I will try to clear a few things up.
> 
> As stated earlier, I am playing with microcontrollers, I am no where near an adequate programmer yet. I am at this time using a preprogammed chip for driver control. Hence the action, order and spacing of the modes is *SET IN STONE *at this time. The low will be 25% of the high, this is *SET IN STONE. *The signal/strobe is there, it cannot be deleted at this time. This may change. It could take a few hours, days, or years for me to become proficient enough to alter this. I have a Pic Kit and will be taking the programming course from Gooligum.
> 
> At this time, I will be using a reflector. If anyone knows of a TIR optic which will work with a provide consistent good results with the XP-G2 (no hollow hot spots, half moons, super ringy spills, homogenous tint), I am all ears. Most people are not aware of the battles that were fought with the M60. At this time I do not have the 5-6 figures that would be needed to design/produce a custom optic.
> 
> I will possibly be building some neutrals or warms, but the initial offering will be cool white M61SHO vintage.
> 
> My main drive in this is to build something tough and pocketable. I am hoping it will prove useful for everyone from campers to technicians to bouncers (anyone who needs a small light that can take abuse). It is not intended as a law enforcement primary light, but could serve as a backup.
> *
> Also, I hope to keep this thing under $100 USD, but I will have to see where the chips fall before I have a "real" price point.*
> 
> Thanks,
> Gene



Just to make things easier to follow.


----------



## 880arm

I just noticed that the MDC web page has been updated with a change to the output levels:

High version - 200/60/200 (signal)
Low version - 110/50/110 (signal)


----------



## twl

Interesting.
The High mode has been reduced in brightness on both, and the "low" mode has been pushed down from 75 to 60 on the High version and pushed up from 35 to 50 on the Low version.

I'm wondering what the motivation for that move was?
Seems counterproductive to me.

The new photo with the printing and serial numbering of the lights looks nice.


----------



## BenChiew

This one.


----------



## twl

The run time numbers don't seem to be changed, so I'm holding off until we see something more concrete.
Apparently some of this stuff is still needing to be firmed-up in terms of what specs we are actually going to see.

I like it in general.
It looks very nice, apparently has a McClicky in it, the High version seems to basically be something like a M61L, and the Low version seems to be like an M61 LL. and the "low mode" seems to be getting around the same 50-60 lumens on both versions now, and it's US made by a highly reputable maker. And it has a great deep-pocket clip which I LOVE!
It's a nice light.

I think that there are some things that will need to be worked-out over time to make this what it should be. Such as ditching the strobe, and programming a good low-mode in its place. Single RCR123 support would be icing on the cake, and the same with 14500 support on the AA model.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

That orange looks like it would match my "EDCed every day for three years straight" Orange Leatherman Juice!!


----------



## GeoBruin

The ano looks great. Maybe we'll see some of that trickle down to the MD2/3/4s


----------



## kyhunter1

The colors are nice. I dig the silver version. The MDC is looking good thus far. A lower low would be nice. The switch to 200 lumens is a good move too. That gives us some hope of having a good regulated high mode for around an hour. I hope to see atleast one version of it to keep the strobe. Most around here seem to dislike the strobe but some of us do. It will probably be a fight to catch these in stock when they go up for sale like many malkoff's of the past.


----------



## twl

GeoBruin said:


> The ano looks great. Maybe we'll see some of that trickle down to the MD2/3/4s



I have always liked the "Natural" HA, which is a sort of gray, and Gene did some of the MD series in that finish a few years ago.
I'd like to see some of that.
I like to see the brighter colors for variety that other people may like, but I would buy either the black or silver or gray, myself.


----------



## Z-Tab

I'm so glad he's doing colored anodizing and not cerakote. In my experience, cerakote just does not work on aluminum lights. I will definitely pick up an orange one if I can beat the rush.

Question if Gene sees this: Will the CR123/AA bodies be interchangeable?


----------



## Mikeg23

twl said:


> Interesting.
> The High mode has been reduced in brightness on both, and the "low" mode has been pushed down from 75 to 60 on the High version and pushed up from 35 to 50 on the Low version.
> 
> I'm wondering what the motivation for that move was?
> Seems counterproductive to me..



He probably didn't change anything just getting more accurate info on what he had I would guess.


----------



## ateallthepies

twl said:


> I think that there are some things that will need to be worked-out over time to make this what it should be. Such as ditching the strobe, and programming a good low-mode in its place. Single RCR123 support would be icing on the cake, and the same with 14500 support on the AA model.



Add to this by lowering the clip a few mm to make it tail stand and we would have a winner for sure.

Steve.


----------



## twl

ateallthepies said:


> Add to this by lowering the clip a few mm to make it tail stand and we would have a winner for sure.
> 
> Steve.



Hi Steve,
I can see that could be an issue for some people
It would tail stand now with the existing clip, if you put it on the edge of a book or something like that.


----------



## dss_777

Anyone have an idea about regulation on this light? I'm wondering what the output curve would look like in "battery vampire" mode...


----------



## dss_777

ateallthepies said:


> Add to this by lowering the clip a few mm to make it tail stand and we would have a winner for sure.
> 
> Steve.



Too bad we can't get the Oveready Delrin shroud with pocket clip any more. If the holes matched up, and ti wasn't too long, the pocket clip part might just be a perfect replacement for a low-profile option...


----------



## Glock 22

That would be a nice setup, because I'm a big fan of the tail stand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoBruin

That is my highest hope for this light. I want something that will squeeze every last joule of energy out of a primary. I currently use an M31 in an MD2 with a spacer. I use primaries heavily and would love to be able to power this thing exclusively on my drawer full of half used primaries. 

Which brings up another question (forgive me if this has been mentioned elsewhere): Will it drop down to low when the battery gets low of just shut off. Also, will there be any kind of low battery warning... a blink maybe?


dss_777 said:


> Anyone have an idea about regulation on this light? I'm wondering what the output curve would look like in "battery vampire" mode...


----------



## RI Chevy

I would think that it would operate like the M31 and operate down to about .8v's. But it would be nice if it would go down even lower and drain the batteries. :thumbsup:


----------



## dss_777

GeoBruin said:


> That is my highest hope for this light. I want something that will squeeze every last joule of energy out of a primary. I currently use an M31 in an MD2 with a spacer. I use primaries heavily and would love to be able to power this thing exclusively on my drawer full of half used primaries.
> 
> Which brings up another question (forgive me if this has been mentioned elsewhere): Will it drop down to low when the battery gets low of just shut off. Also, will there be any kind of low battery warning... a blink maybe?





For me, dealing with the tech end of things is about like giving a dog a calculator. 

However, I wonder if this might be a clue?



Gene43 said:


> As I said in the email, I have started playing a bit with pic microcontrollers. So you never know what may be possible. Also if anyone knows applicable programming code for pwm output in the pic10f2xx and/or pic12f683 (although I'd like to stick with the 10f's sizewise), I would love to talk to you about it.
> 
> Thanks, Gene



Does this give us any better ideas about regulation or low battery performance? Is it built in to the chosen PIC controller, or is that part of what Gene would program?

(By "us", of course, I mean "you guys", not us dogs with calculators...  )


----------



## twl

I think we're all guessing at this point, about what this new electronics is going to be like.

I am guessing that it comes already set for some basic function set, and I'm supposing that it can be programmed to do some things by somebody who knows how to do that.
The scope of these changes in programming is unknown to me.

I'm just hoping that it can be adjusted to the extent that will make the most of us happy.


----------



## 880arm

Price drop!! According to Gene's web-site the retail price has changed from $999,999.00 all the way down to $89.00 for the MDC 1CR123! That's like 99.99% off original retail!

The price seems pretty reasonable and hopefully this means they are pretty close to being released.

Also, the outputs have been revised again . . .

High Version - 200/60/200(Signal)
Low Version - 110/*40*/110 (Signal)


----------



## 880arm

Edited: Lack of sleep induced a double post in the Malkoff junkie thread! :tired:

*I've moved your post let's try and keep all the MDC information in this thread - Norm*


----------



## twl

880arm said:


> Price drop!! According to Gene's web-site the retail price has changed from $999,999.00 all the way down to $89.00 for the MDC 1CR123! That's like 99.99% off original retail!
> 
> The price seems pretty reasonable and hopefully this means they are pretty close to being released.
> 
> Also, the outputs have been revised again . . .
> 
> High Version - 200/60/200(Signal)
> Low Version - 110/*40*/110 (Signal)


\

Awesome!
The price is even a little less than expected.

As for the outputs, in the overall scheme of things, 40 and 60 lumens are not that far apart, so the real difference is the high Mode.
I'm undecided about which version that I'd want to get.


----------



## Dingle1911

This is really good news!


----------



## TacticalGrilling

Dingle1911 said:


> This is really good news!



Saw the light at SHOT: very nice! Good even beam and color options, too.


----------



## GeoBruin

Good intel. Thanks.



TacticalGrilling said:


> Saw the light at SHOT: very nice! Good even beam and color options, too.


----------



## BenChiew

Wow. $89.00 for the MDC.
Surely going to get myself one.


----------



## GeoBruin

I don't know why it just occurred to me but this thing is going to be using the same reflector as the M61 . That's insane! It'll be like an MD2 with an M61 that I can carry around in my pocket. No compromises! Can't wait...


----------



## Grizzman

While I'm sure it's a great product, the lack of RCR123 support is a deal breaker for me. If that is offered in the future, I'll definitely be interested. I'll be even more interested once Gene locates a programmer that can ditch the signal mode. The low setting being 40 or 60 lumens is fine with me. I'd probably end up using low significantly more than high.

That's okay, I just ordered a VME head to use with my LX2 body (which should be on it's way back to me from a boring job very soon).  

Grizz


----------



## twl

GeoBruin said:


> I don't know why it just occurred to me but this thing is going to be using the same reflector as the M61 . That's insane! It'll be like an MD2 with an M61 that I can carry around in my pocket. No compromises! Can't wait...



I agree.
It's gonna be nice!


----------



## GeoBruin

You had to bore an LX2 body to take RCR123s? Or are you doing it for 18350 compatibility?



Grizzman said:


> While I'm sure it's a great product, the lack of RCR123 support is a deal breaker for me. That's okay, I just ordered a VME head to use with my LX2 body (which should be on it's way back to me from a boring job very soon).
> 
> Grizz





Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grizzman

I had it done so I can use 18650s.

My hope is that the VME head will provide enough additional length for it to fit.

Grizz


----------



## BenChiew

My Lx2 is bored for 17670 and uses a VME with Malkoff drop in. The 2 stage switch works very well with full powered Malkoff. If you use a LL type drop in, you barely tell the difference. Guilt free lumens in any case.


----------



## bigchelis

Wow, awesome thread.

I am definitely going for the "AA" size. 

Gene,
Any Chance you offer a Mule bezel?
For EDC use I find those Peak Mule bezels to be ideal. Shorter in lengh and light up wall of light. With your UI and cool deep pocket clip that would be amazing little EDC.


bigC


----------



## blackbalsam

bigchelis said:


> Wow, awesome thread.
> 
> I am definitely going for the "AA" size.
> 
> Gene,
> Any Chance you offer a Mule bezel?
> For EDC use I find those Peak Mule bezels to be ideal. Shorter in lengh and light up wall of light. With your UI and cool deep pocket clip that would be amazing little EDC.
> 
> 
> bigC


 I would be interested in this also....Robert


----------



## Norm

AA MDC for me too.

Norm


----------



## MojaveMoon07

I would be interested in a mule _AA MDC_, too -- preferably a mule version of the multistage MDC with no memory mode.

Mule lights, lights with bright spills, and lights with frosted lenses to diffuse the hotspot are the lights that best satisfy my family's lighting needs.


----------



## 270winchester

GeoBruin said:


> I don't know why it just occurred to me but this thing is going to be using the same reflector as the M61 . That's insane! It'll be like an MD2 with an M61 that I can carry around in my pocket. No compromises! Can't wait...


Hmm...


Along that train of thought, this light is gonna cannibalize some of M31 and M61 sales, especially for the new comers, what would we do, a 59 dollar module for a light that costs another 70-100 or an 89 dollar complete light, with multiple levels?

Does this mean the beginning of the end of the M31/61 modules? I hope not, at least not before another optic based module.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

270winchester said:


> Hmm...
> 
> 
> Along that train of thought, this light is gonna cannibalize some of M31 and M61 sales, especially for the new comers, what would we do, a 59 dollar module for a light that costs another 70-100 or an 89 dollar complete light, with multiple levels?



Different market.



Gene43 said:


> Please keep in mind that this is going to be a small EDC type light, not a tactical light.



Bill


----------



## leon2245

If some of you guys getting yours now don't mind checking e-series compatibility the other way for me, like if a surefire outdoorsman head will function on the mdc body & switch, even if only in single mode.


----------



## jonesy

I'm still bummed it can't have the same kind of mode switching like the MD2 bodies or the Surefire LX2. It's optimal to me, and a big reason I hardly use my E1B anymore. Oh well. Maybe version 2 will be better.


----------



## 270winchester

Bullzeyebill said:


> Different market.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill



Since the M31 doesn't support 3.7v batteries, I would assume that limits it to either the 3P form factor or with VME heads, on 1-Cr123/2AA E-series bodies, and I don't think there are THAT many 3P out there. Perhaps the markets overlap a bit?


----------



## Norm

I run a M31 219 with an MD3 body and a 2 X AA spacer from oveready, great combo.

Norm


----------



## GeoBruin

If I had to guess, I'd say that's probably one of the more popular configurations. Along with the single cell Surefire E series bodies of course. 



Norm said:


> I run a M31 219 with an MD3 body and a 2 X AA spacer from oveready, great combo.
> 
> Norm


----------



## Bullzeyebill

GeoBruin said:


> If I had to guess, I'd say that's probably one of the more popular configurations. Along with the single cell Surefire E series bodies of course.



As well as the Valiant CR123 bodies.

Bill


----------



## GeoBruin

Ah yes, of course. I've always wanted to check out the valiant bodies with a VME head to make a nice little compact light with that Malkoff beam but I couldn't get over the inability to change modes. 

Maybe the MDC will change that. 



Bullzeyebill said:


> As well as the Valiant CR123 bodies.
> 
> Bill


----------



## uncle wong

Coming soon ?


----------



## BenChiew

When is this MDC estimated to be available?


----------



## twl

Benchiew said:


> When is this MDC estimated to be available?


It says "Jan-Feb" on the website, so it might possibly be any day now, or as much as a month away.
If you get on the notification list for the product on his site, you will get notice of the release.


----------



## twl

There has been some activity on the Malkoff site regarding this MDC.
There are 3 listings up now.
One for each color listed below.
Black
Blue
Orange

All the same price and specs.


----------



## Grizzman

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*

Has everyone read the e-mail from Gene regarding the pink MD2s?

Grizz


----------



## x2o

twl said:


> There has been some activity on the Malkoff site regarding this MDC.
> There are 3 listings up now.
> One for each color listed below.
> Black
> Blue
> Orange
> 
> All the same price and specs.



Just went to the site and I see 5 MDC's listed

Black
Blue
HA
Orange
Red


I'm excited for the official release of the MDC :thumbsup:


----------



## twl

x2o said:


> Just went to the site and I see 5 MDC's listed
> 
> Black
> Blue
> HA
> Orange
> Red
> 
> 
> I'm excited for the official release of the MDC :thumbsup:



Yep!
They must have been adding them to the list when I went there and looked, and they weren't finished adding colors when I posted.
The Hard Anodized Black is $99, and the Type 2 Anodized Black, Blue, Orange and Red are $89.

I think these things are getting ready to come out of the gate any minute now.


*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## x2o

twl said:


> Yep!
> They must have been adding them to the list when I went there and looked, and they weren't finished adding colors when I posted.
> The Hard Anodized Black is $99, and the Type 2 Anodized Black, Blue, Orange and Red are $89.
> 
> I think these things are getting ready to come out of the gate any minute now.



Ah that makes sense 

I just signed up for email notification on the Hard Anodized model, can't wait!


----------



## GeoBruin

Wow. I just dropped $100 on the "Valentine's Day Special" Hot Pink MD2 with High Low switch. If I get the back in stock notification for the MDC I'll be out another $100 just as quickly.


----------



## twl

x2o said:


> Ah that makes sense
> 
> I just signed up for email notification on the Hard Anodized model, can't wait!



I can't decide which color I like best.
I may have to start a MDC collection!


----------



## x2o

twl said:


> I can't decide which color I like best.
> I may have to start a MDC collection!



Can't go wrong there!


----------



## Norm

I really wish the black was HA.

Norm


----------



## twl

Norm said:


> I really wish the black was HA.
> 
> Norm


There is a HA Black version listed that's $10 more.
Your wish is granted.


----------



## x2o

Norm said:


> I really wish the black was HA.
> 
> Norm





twl said:


> There is a HA Black version listed that's $10 more.
> Your wish is granted.



Yep! It's listed on the site now but no picture yet. Originally I thought they were all going to be Type 2 anodized but when I saw the HA3 I instantly knew which I wanted  Though to be honest I probably would have opted for a natural Hard Anodized version if it was offered, but I'm just fine with black!


----------



## kyhunter1

Will the final versions of the MDC will have the clip moved down enough so the light can tailstand? I would think it would be a simple tweak unless moving the screw holes causes other implications. Either way, it's not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## papageorgio

Natural HA would be nice!


----------



## Norm

twl said:


> There is a HA Black version listed that's $10 more.
> Your wish is granted.



Thanks, subscribed.

Norm


----------



## flashy bazook

Anyone know what LED these new flashlights will use?


----------



## x2o

flashy bazook said:


> Anyone know what LED these new flashlights will use?



As per this post by Gene, XP-G2 will be the LED for these assuming nothing has changed :twothumbs


----------



## flashy bazook

x2o said:


> As per this post by Gene, XP-G2 will be the LED for these assuming nothing has changed :twothumbs



Thanks, x2o!

You know, I had read the thread (and that post) but didn't put two and two together.

Gene said it will be like the M61SHO vintage, and the M61's are now offered in XPG-2, whereas for most of their life they were offered in XPG. If you wanted XPG-2 you had to get the oveready M61N product.

Anyways, as I very much like the XPG-2, I am happy to see it offered in more and more choices.

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## twl

Got the email.
MDC becoming available this upcoming week.
Not all colors available at first. Colors added as the parts roll in.
No indication which colors will be available first.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

kyhunter1 said:


> Will the final versions of the MDC will have the clip moved down enough so the light can tailstand? I would think it would be a simple tweak unless moving the screw holes causes other implications. Either way, it's not a deal breaker for me.



I hope not... I plan on carrying one, and having it disappear in my pocket while clipped would be great. I figure I carry a light eleven hours a day, but tailstand a light maybe five minutes a week. It looks as though if you put it on the edge of a table it would stand up.


----------



## twl

I could take it either way. Tailstand or no tailstand.
For me, the deep pocket clip would take precedence over tailstanding becauise that is something that I would use every single day, and I might tailstand a light once every couple of years. And a simple drinking glass or any other support allows near vertical standing anyway. It's not an issue for me.

Even with the deep pocket clip protruding out the back, it looks to me like I could tail stand it on the edge of a magazine or a book, with the clip just off the edge.


----------



## ishmael

Norm said:


> I run a M31 219 with an MD3 body and a 2 X AA spacer from oveready, great combo.
> 
> Norm



I'm confused, by spacer do you mean the tube to keep the batts from rattling?


----------



## ash211

ishmael said:


> I'm confused, by spacer do you mean the tube to keep the batts from rattling?


Yes it's a plastic tube that keeps the batteries from rattling.


----------



## papageorgio

Im excited about this light, cant wait to see a review. Not that I'm a dummy about putting batteries in the wrong way, but no reverse polarity protection on these. Quick way to blow 100 bucks if one of your kids gets a hold of it! Not a fan of the signal function, but i suppose i could live with it. I'd rather have moonlight personally and maybe a little higher high-mode, but I LOVE the looks of it. Great clip too. If you're reading Gene...a natural HA would be pretty sweet!


----------



## leon2245

kyhunter1 said:


> Will the final versions of the MDC will have the clip moved down enough so the light can tailstand? I would think it would be a simple tweak unless moving the screw holes causes other implications. Either way, it's not a deal breaker for me.



It looks like, is the body & tail all one piece, or could you put a z68 on it?





fresh eddie fresh said:


> I hope not... I plan on carrying one, and having it disappear in my pocket while clipped would be great. I figure I carry a light eleven hours a day, but tailstand a light maybe five minutes a week. It looks as though if you put it on the edge of a table it would stand up.



Even a couple of mm's depth counts!


----------



## Lucky Duck

papageorgio said:


> Natural HA would be nice!



Another vote for Natural HA! :twothumbs


----------



## TMCGLASSON36

Just got the email, BLUE and ORANGE IN STOCK! Got a blue and MD3 body with clips on the way. I almost forgot my Wildcat V4 will be here friday.

My name is Tom and I'm a Malkoff Junkie!! LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Got a orange!!! Yeah buddy!


----------



## The Coach

Got a blue!! Yeah baby!!! 


Luckily, I didn't notice the Hound Dogs were back in stock until I had already paid (I had just finished ordering a new DeWALT brushless impact driver). 

:devil:


----------



## davec611

Ordered a blue one here!


----------



## run4jc

Gonna wait for a black one....:devil:


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

It is funny, orange and blue were the two I signed up for alerts for, so I bought them both... I'm hoping they are good enough to bump the Surefire Backups out of my pockets! 

While I was in there it was sooooo tempting to add a neutral hound dog, but I was good.


----------



## kyhunter1

I think I will hold out for a black HA model.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Blue and Orange? Was Gene a Florida Gator perhaps? I know he lives in L.A. (Lower Alabama).


----------



## Kif

What's the tint of the MDC? cool white?


----------



## Brasso

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Blue and Orange? Was Gene a Florida Gator perhaps? I know he lives in L.A. (Lower Alabama).



Probably an Auburn fan. That's a shame, I though he was a stand up guy.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

I believe Gene is only like 12 miles from the Floribama line. Go Gators!


----------



## Lucky Duck

Well looks like they are both sold out! That was fast!


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Lucky Duck said:


> Well looks like they are both sold out! That was fast!



With Malkoff stuff like this, sometimes you have to buy now, think about it later! 

I imagine the black, and HA black are going to fly off the shelves even faster.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

They avail for at least 2 hours. I got the email notification and struck like a snake lol.


----------



## johnny0000

Word. I got me a couples.:thumbsup:


----------



## bwall85

Snagged one of the last 3 orange ones here! That was my top choice.


----------



## Edi

When is the AA version coming out?


----------



## Norm

Edi said:


> When is the AA version coming out?



I'm waiting on the AA too.

Norm


----------



## geisto

AA MDC is the only version I'll be getting. The MD2s that I gave out to family/relatives will be replaced with AA MDCs. No more worrying about supplying them CR123s or having them mess around with Li-Ions.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

A run of pink AA MDC's makes a lot of sense too.


----------



## GeoBruin

Yeah the ano on the pink MD2 is great looking.


----------



## Edi

I wonder of it be compatible with 14500's?


----------



## twl

Edi said:


> I wonder of it be compatible with 14500's?



Judging by the situation we see with the present CR123 light, I would say it won't be compatible with 14500.


----------



## twl

A few more blue MDC and orange MDC are now available again.


----------



## Paloa

Thank-you for the notification. I managed to get one this time before they were sold out. This is my first Malkoff. (Also ordered a Hound Dog). I appreciate all the information in this thread and in the forums.


----------



## Grizzman

Your first Malkoff purchase is an MDC, and a Hound Dog?

Nice start!!

Grizz


----------



## uncle wong

Waiting for AA MDC 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## N/Apower

Waiting for reverse polarity protection and one mode high. My application is a weapon light. Will this happen in the near future?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

My MDC is out for delivery.


----------



## twl

N/Apower said:


> Waiting for reverse polarity protection and one mode high. My application is a weapon light. Will this happen in the near future?



The single-mode has been mentioned by Gene as a possibility.
But he has also said that the reflector layout is like the M61, so I don't think it will have a chance at giving the throw that you want.
This is targeted more at being a casual pocket light, not tactical.


----------



## tricker

been gone a little while

I am probably the only person in the world who has 2 AA HDS lights, so i haven't been interested in much else

but a AA malkoff has got me VERY INTERESTED, kept missing out on fivemega AA p60 bodies


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

I am just hoping the snow is not going to delay my lights arriving!  



N/Apower said:


> Waiting for reverse polarity protection and one mode high. My application is a weapon light. Will this happen in the near future?



S&S body + VME + M31 + E Series tail of your choice would work well for that.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Great little CR123A light from what I can see so far. The finish on the first unit I have is a deep blue with no visible imperfections on a casual inspection. Got another orange MDC coming.

Serial number is under 20, I feel like I should put on cloth gloves to handle this piece of LED light history. :huh:

The clip is fastened with Allen screws that protrude slightly above the gasket that seals the tailcap boot. This keeps the screw holes from penetrating the sealed area of the tail switch and explains why the clip wasn't placed lower to allow a tailstand.

My light is labeled 'MDC', '1-3v' and a four digit serial on one side, 'MALKOFF DEVICES', 'Made in USA' on the other.

Nice beam, same profile as the M61 (as Gene says, same reflector), two nice levels and a strobe. The tint is cool and close to perfect (until I compare it to the other MDC ).


----------



## twl

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Great little CR123A light from what I can see so far. The finish on the first unit I have is a deep blue with no visible imperfections on a casual inspection. Got another orange MDC coming.
> 
> Serial number is under 20, I feel like I should put on cloth gloves to handle this piece of LED light history. :huh:
> 
> The clip is fastened with Allen screws that protrude slightly above the gasket that seals the tailcap boot. This keeps the screw holes from penetrating the sealed area of the tail switch and explains why the clip wasn't placed lower to allow a tailstand.
> 
> My light is labeled 'MDC', '1-3v' and a four digit serial on one side, 'MALKOFF DEVICES', 'Made in USA' on the other.
> 
> Nice beam, same profile as the M61 (as Gene says, same reflector), two nice levels and a strobe. The tint is cool and close to perfect (until I compare it to the other MDC ).



Is it an XPG or XPG2?

XPG has the green board behind the LED, and the XPG2 has the silver board.


----------



## TMCGLASSON36

Here a couple quick pics. The light is perfect dark blue and a perfect CW tint. The UI is not the greatest with the 5 sec reset and the strobe but in real world us it will probable be fine will comment more in a couple weeks.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

twl said:


> Is it an XPG or XPG2?
> 
> XPG has the green board behind the LED, and the XPG2 has the silver board.



It is an XP-G2.



Gene43 said:


> The head of the MDC will fit an E Series light and will be available separately. There will be 3v and 6v heads available. However, initially only the 3v head will have multimode capability.



I just put the MDC head on a SF E2D body and it fits fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Nice guys! My mail man is usually early on Sat, except when I'm expecting packages lol.


----------



## twl

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> It is an XP-G2.
> 
> 
> 
> I just put the MDC head on a SF E2D body and it fits fine. :thumbsup:



Thanks!
Great info on both counts!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Touchdown, beautiful light! Theres a very small gap between head and body. There is one minor anodize imperfection, nothing i cant live with. 

With that out of the way, it still tailstands, like the leaning tower of Pisa, but it works. My scale weighs it at 2.5oz with battery. Beam is perfect, should have decent throw. Low beam is plenty bright, nice for 5 hours. Strobe is there, may come in handy.

It should be a nice EDC light, the Malkoff Daily Carry. 

Almost matches my juice perfectly!!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

A few more initial MDC observations: 

Unscrewing the head of the MDC even slightly disables the light since the threads are anodized. This should be handy for avoiding inadvertent activation when the light is tossed in a backpack for travel for example. I just hope SureFire's lawyers don't claim it violates their LOTC (lockout tailcap) patents. The VME head already works the same way on an E-series SF so maybe this is not a problem.

The pill in the MDC appears to me to come out through the lens. The notches on the lens metal retaining ring are 120 degrees apart so needle nose pliers won't work to unscrew it. However, I have a wristwatch caseback wrench that seems to fit. I'm not going mess with this light but it does look like the head can be easily repaired, upgraded or modded, unlike with some of the recent SF's.

The switch in the tail appears to have the same mechanism as the on an MD2 but the MDC battery spring looks slightly smaller.

The three notches in the bezel ring project into the perimeter of the beam when white wall hunting more prominently than in, say, the SF X-series (six notches for the SF's).


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Good finds VCID.

The tint on this light is amazing. It is more neutral than my XPG2 M61, but not nearly as warm as my M61N XPG2.

MDC on high mode is on right side in both pics. Blinds are white.

M61 XPG2 left, MDC right





M61N XPG2 left, MDC right


----------



## tobrien

^PSM that tint on your MDC _does_ look spectacular!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

PoliceScannerMan said:


> The tint on this light is amazing. It is more neutral than my XPG2 M61, but not nearly as warm as my M61N XPG2.



Yep, nothing wrong with the tint on this light. :thumbsup:

There is barely discernible PWM on the low power setting, none that I can see or detect looking at variable speed computer fans on high.


----------



## BIG45-70

Any updates on the release of the AA model???


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

I would trade this strobe for a 1 lumen low in a NY minute. 

That along with R123 compatibility would make this light a grand slam. It is a home run as is. 

I am very happy with my purchase, for $89, it is a steal. The beam is amazing, throws well, with plenty of spill.


----------



## GeoBruin

I just realized... if this is E series compatible, won't you be able to screw the head on a valiant little twisty body like the 2 AA and have a multi-mode twisty? The voltage even matches perfectly. And on a single CR123 body it will be miniscule.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

GeoBruin said:


> I just realized... if this is E series compatible, won't you be able to screw the head on a valiant little twisty body like the 2 AA and have a multi-mode twisty? The voltage even matches perfectly. And on a single CR123 body it will be miniscule.



Works like a charm both ways, great thinking! 

Another observation, although there is a small gap with the MD2 head, the Valiant Concepts head there is no gap whatsoever. Cool!


----------



## twl

GeoBruin said:


> I just realized... if this is E series compatible, won't you be able to screw the head on a valiant little twisty body like the 2 AA and have a multi-mode twisty? The voltage even matches perfectly. And on a single CR123 body it will be miniscule.



I think the E-series compatibility opens up plenty of options.

Edit:
PSM, that looks really cool on both!


----------



## kyhunter1

EDIT: Looks like some other posts went up while I was typing this.

If it is made to the same thread specs as the VME, then that will be true. Regular Surefire E series heads like a E1B head would not work on the valiant twisty bodes. 



GeoBruin said:


> I just realized... if this is E series compatible, won't you be able to screw the head on a valiant little twisty body like the 2 AA and have a multi-mode twisty? The voltage even matches perfectly. And on a single CR123 body it will be miniscule.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Looks like both of you guys posted while I was posting, LOL. It works, confirmed. 

Look up three posts from this one.


----------



## twl

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Looks like both of you guys posted while I was posting, LOL. It works, confirmed.
> 
> Look up three posts from this one.




Looks to me like that Stubby is under 3".
Can you give us a length on that, please?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

2 and 7/8"


----------



## twl

PoliceScannerMan said:


> 2 and 7/8"




Yesssssss!
I HAVE to do that with mine!

Thanks PSM!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

twl said:


> Yesssssss!
> I HAVE to do that with mine!
> 
> Thanks PSM!



No problem, its actually a tad between 2 and 7/8 and 2 and 3/4. Either way, it is a nice setup. With the way the VME lines up, I may pick up a HA III down the road.


----------



## Everett

If you're still looking into programming small PIC micros for this, I would suggest the 10F322. It's Microchip's newer 6-pin model, which has two channels of PWM built in, as opposed to the 10F2xx which would have to have bit-banged PWM in software. The 10F322 also has self-write on the flash memory, so it can permanently store user-configured settings (like the adjustable brightness setting I put into this light: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Romisen-mod-with-RGB-emitters-custom-software). Here is a small piece of code I wrote for the 10F322 that implements a 4-mode flashlight that changes modes with quick power cycles. It has 3 brightness levels and a randomized strobe. It should be quite easy to customize: http://code.google.com/p/everetts-blog-code-uploads/downloads/detail?name=flashlight.ASM


----------



## leon2245

kyhunter1 said:


> EDIT: Looks like some other posts went up while I was typing this.
> 
> If it is made to the same thread specs as the VME, then that will be true. Regular Surefire E series heads like a E1B head would not work on the valiant twisty bodes.



so you can't put an e1b or aa-outdoorsman head on this body?


----------



## GeoBruin

I'm more excited about going the other way around... This head on an E1B or E2L AA body. Then you can use the clicky to get to the modes. I'm sure this will become even more popular if we ever get a lower low. 



leon2245 said:


> so you can't put an e1b or aa-outdoorsman head on this body?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

leon2245 said:


> so you can't put an e1b or aa-outdoorsman head on this body?





GeoBruin said:


> I'm more excited about going the other way around... This head on an E1B or E2L AA body. Then you can use the clicky to get to the modes. I'm sure this will become even more popular if we ever get a lower low.



The MDC head and body both swap OK with an E1B. :twothumbs


----------



## ganymede

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Touchdown, beautiful light! Theres a very small gap between head and body. There is one minor anodize imperfection, nothing i cant live with.
> 
> With that out of the way, it still tailstands, like the leaning tower of Pisa, but it works. My scale weighs it at 2.5oz with battery. Beam is perfect, should have decent throw. Low beam is plenty bright, nice for 5 hours. Strobe is there, may come in handy.
> 
> It should be a nice EDC light, the Malkoff Daily Carry.
> 
> Almost matches my juice perfectly!!



PSM,

Beautiful photos! Thanks!


----------



## GeoBruin

Okay, who's going to be the first one to pull the pill out so we can get a look at it? :devil:


----------



## 270winchester

Does this mean the little twisty bodies from Valiant lights can be used for the MDC heads?


----------



## GeoBruin

According to some posters above, that's correct. PSM even took some pictures of his orange one mated to a single CR123 valiant twisty.


----------



## twl

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Works like a charm both ways, great thinking!
> 
> Another observation, although there is a small gap with the MD2 head, the Valiant Concepts head there is no gap whatsoever. Cool!





270winchester said:


> Does this mean the little twisty bodies from Valiant lights can be used for the MDC heads?




Verified to fit, and to work.


----------



## leon2245

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> The MDC head and body both swap OK with an E1B. :twothumbs




Nice! Thank you.

which mode does the e1b come on while on the mdc body btw- just low or just high (& will be same with outdoorsman)?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Enjoying my first full day with my MDC.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Gorgeous pics PSM!! Mine are "Out for Delivery" today. Can't wait to fire them up!


----------



## GeoBruin

It's my understanding that the electronics of the MDC are in the head (same with the E1B) so with the MDC head, it will behave just like and MDC (High First). 



leon2245 said:


> Nice! Thank you.
> 
> which mode does the e1b come on while on the mdc body btw- just low or just high (& will be same with outdoorsman)?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Everett said:


> If you're still looking into programming small PIC micros for this, I would suggest the 10F322. It's Microchip's newer 6-pin model, which has two channels of PWM built in, as opposed to the 10F2xx which would have to have bit-banged PWM in software. The 10F322 also has self-write on the flash memory, so it can permanently store user-configured settings (like the adjustable brightness setting I put into this light: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Romisen-mod-with-RGB-emitters-custom-software). Here is a small piece of code I wrote for the 10F322 that implements a 4-mode flashlight that changes modes with quick power cycles. It has 3 brightness levels and a randomized strobe. It should be quite easy to customize: http://code.google.com/p/everetts-blog-code-uploads/downloads/detail?name=flashlight.ASM



Thanks for posting this code Everett. Is that lookup table at the end a random distribution or is it some sort of code (in the sense of a Gray code)?

Also, any thoughts on why Surefire would use a F24K22 with 16K of flash memory to implement two levels on the EB1? Wonder if they will go back to something simpler to fix the EB1's 'issues' now that they seem to have abandoned user programmability?

The PWM on low on the MDC now seems a little more pronounced than I had earlier thought as my eye's saccades catch a shiny reflection.

The shiny color MDC finish is great but it does make the small light a little slick for butterfingers like mine. I still curse the day I got my wife a tile kitchen floor, after dropping so many lights, I promise myself that the next floor will be cork...



fresh eddie fresh said:


> Gorgeous pics PSM!! Mine are "Out for Delivery" today. Can't wait to fire them up!



They are indeed great pictures, thanks PSM!


----------



## 270winchester

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Works like a charm both ways, great thinking!
> 
> Another observation, although there is a small gap with the MD2 head, the Valiant Concepts head there is no gap whatsoever. Cool!



very cool, thank you. Already ordered my MDC so when it gets here I'll have to get a Valiant body. 

I would have wished an optic but I can't forgo the chance to get a Malkoff with strobe.


----------



## TMCGLASSON36

twl said:


> Verified to fit, and to work.



That means when the MDC HA version comes out you can put the valiant head and pick your dropin. Sweet.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

270winchester said:


> I would have wished an optic but I can't forgo the chance to get a Malkoff with strobe.



I find the XPG2 Malkoffs throw very well, like their optic cousins, only with greater spill around the hotspot to the edge of the beam. 

The strobe is your standard classic strobe, not too fast or slow.


----------



## GeoBruin

Remember it will only be single mode though. Still a small Malkoff with a clicky and a good clip, but single mode nonetheless. 



TMCGLASSON36 said:


> That means when the MDC HA version comes out you can put the valiant head and pick your dropin. Sweet.


----------



## TMCGLASSON36

GeoBruin said:


> Remember it will only be single mode though. Still a small Malkoff with a clicky and a good clip, but single mode nonetheless.



Single mode is what I'm trying to get to. The MDC is great but the UI at work is a pain. I could deal with the UI if the reset was 1 or 2 sec, but 5 sec is to long. I talked to Gene about it this afternoon and he said the future MDC will have a shorter reset and ability to set either low or high with turn on and NO STROBE. That's with programmable driver, still a ways off.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

I got mine in! I was amazed that they are smaller in diameter and shorter than Surefire backups... in the pics I thought they were more the size of an L1 for some reason. The PWM doesn't seem too bad, the only bad thing is that this light has just as much memory as my ex girlfriend... as a result you end up seeing the strobe quite often, whether you want to or not. The rate of it is sort of the same as you see people used on bikes. 

Despite the warning on the website, the finish on both of mine looks awesome. 

I got number 19 and 48. Does anyone know if each color has its own serial number series? If so, it would be neat to have every color in the same number.

**edit to add** The PWM is noticeable on low. Also with the memory as long as it is, you end up having to cycle through the strobe mode if you want to go from low to high quickly (five seconds is a long time in real life.) I will follow up about it after I had a chance to use it a little more. Right now I sort of wish it was an M31L packed into the MDC body without the modes, but the modes might grow on me.


----------



## Everett

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Thanks for posting this code Everett. Is that lookup table at the end a random distribution or is it some sort of code (in the sense of a Gray code)?
> Also, any thoughts on why Surefire would use a F24K22 with 16K of flash memory to implement two levels on the EB1?



The table is a list of randomized values that's used to implement the random strobe mode. The only reason they might use something so powerful is if the micro has to operate the buck/boost converter in addition to handling the UI, but even then 18F24K22 is _way_ overkill for a light like that. Pretty surprising. Even little 8-pin parts with internal comparators can be used to control a switching converter. Maybe their engineers happened to have a dev board with that chip on it and cost was no object when they specified parts for the driver...


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Thanks for sharing your LED light microcontroller perspective Everett, I appreciate it.


----------



## cjdscratch

Looks like these are sold out. Put my name on the list for the next run...


----------



## RI Chevy

What about these new linear drivers? They do away with PWM. Could one be used on this new light?


----------



## bwall85

got my Orange yesterday and LOVE it! Great little light. Only thing I would change is Low - High - Strobe. But not really a big deal.

I'll definitely be owning another. And a AA version.


----------



## sgt253

Would love to see some beamshots if anyone is so inclined. 

Regards.


----------



## BenChiew

Anyone tried the MDC head with a E2L AA body? Does it work on 2xAA?


----------



## Cerealand

sgt253 said:


> Would love to see some beamshots if anyone is so inclined.
> 
> Regards.



PSM posted some.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...in-the-works&p=4135836&viewfull=1#post4135836


----------



## sgt253

Thanks Cerealand. I saw those fine pics by PSM, as usual. He's the man! I am greedy. Was looking for others in addition to his.

Regards.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

The beam, tint aside, is basically the same as the M61 with XP-G2, perhaps a tad choked due to the bezel ring. I can see the three "tabs" of the bezel ring in the spill. However, the beam is plenty wide, it is by no means a narrow beam. I'm pretty sure the spill is wider than a M61 housed in a MD2 head. Hope this helps.


----------



## BenChiew

Is the throw similar to the M61 xpg2


----------



## johnny0000

Great pics and thread guys! Thank you


----------



## scout24

8 blue in stock!


----------



## uncle wong

Hi Gene , AA version coming soon ? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeoBruin

Hey! Let's see some 123 versions in HA first huh? Priorities...



uncle wong said:


> Hi Gene , AA version coming soon ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glockxj

Looks like there are some blue still in stock...

Red is also available now


----------



## 270winchester

Got mine a few days ago, I have been using it. The things that pop out:

-The Clip is REALLY tight. Fine on jeans but using it with slacks or dockers will not be feasible in the long run.
-it does ail stand even with the clip the way it is, wobbly but definitely stands on its own
-There is a somewhat large gap between head and body.
-putting an EB1 head on it is very tight against the positive contact spring, good thing the EB1's spring is secured by a screw.
-Beam is good, doesn't throw nearly as far as the EB1 but it's a nice general use beam, I assume similar to all M31s.
-The low/medium is a little bright. In my usage perhaps 45 or even 30 lumen low would be sufficient for walking, close tasks, etc.
-finish is excellent
-the lens retaining ring is so thick it creates the impression of overbuilt-ness, which I am sure is the case
-the two flat sections on the head makes taking it apart and putting back together a breeze :thumbsup:

Overall a great light and you can't beat it for the price, domestic or imported.


----------



## run4jc

Ah, red. Or Crimson....Roll Tide...


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

uncle wong said:


> Hi Gene , AA version coming soon ?



Posted today on another CPF thread:



Gene43 said:


> We are waiting for 1AA MDC bodies from the machine shop. Should be soon.
> 
> Thanks, Gene



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...hread-Part-2&p=4140595&viewfull=1#post4140595


----------



## uncle wong

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Posted today on another CPF thread:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...hread-Part-2&p=4140595&viewfull=1#post4140595





Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Glock 22

I going to wait until Gene releases the MDC HA SHO 300 lumens. I just saw it on his site today but there is no price listed, it will be the one to have in my book. 300 lumens on one CR123a that's awesome.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

GLOCK 22 said:


> I going to wait until Gene releases the MDC HA SHO 300 lumens. I just saw it on his site today but there is no price listed, it will be the one to have in my book. 300 lumens on one CR123a that's awesome.



Looks like the price is now listed and it is good in my opinion. :thumbsup:


----------



## run4jc

18 MDC HA in stock - at least for now. Still no HA SHO



GeoBruin said:


> Hey! Let's see some 123 versions in HA first huh? Priorities...


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

run4jc said:


> 18 MDC HA in stock - at least for now. Still no HA SHO



Rumor has it that the Alabama version of the HA SHO, when it ships, will change its designation to the HA SHO 'NUFF...


----------



## GeoBruin

Just ordered the HA version. The SHO is tempting but I just feel like an edc light should have a low mode. Who am I kidding... I'll probably order one. I wonder if just the heads will be available, or just the pills for that matter.


----------



## Norm

Weakened and bought a MDC HA 1CR123 Flashlight 12 left. :devil:

Norm


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Norm said:


> Weakened and bought a MDC HA 1CR123 Flashlight 12 left. :devil:
> 
> Norm



Know that feeling. At a dinner in Vegas during the SHOT show week, I saw the red one that Gene was giving to Jim (Rothrandir). Sure a cute little light. I haven't ordered one yet, though thinking about it. Still sort of holding out for the AA model.

Bill


----------



## Norm

Bullzeyebill said:


> Still sort of holding out for the AA model.
> 
> Bill


CPF's main motto Bill, *"Buy Both"*, I know I will 

Norm


----------



## kyhunter1

The mdc sho is the one for me. A 5 lumen low mode would make this light even sweeter. I'm probably one of the few around here that wants the strobe mode left intact too.


----------



## sgt253

kyhunter1 said:


> The mdc sho is the one for me. A 5 lumen low mode would make this light even sweeter. I'm probably one of the few around here that wants the strobe mode left intact too.




+1. Would love to have a lower "low". Strobe has its place in my world as well. Maybe a version like this down the road...?


----------



## Darvis

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Rumor has it that the Alabama version of the HA SHO, when it ships, will change its designation to the HA SHO 'NUFF...



Now that... was hilarious!


----------



## KDOG3

OH FINALLY!!! I've been waiting and waiting for there to be a one cell multi-level Malkoff! Yesss! Can't wait for the AA versions to show up. Anyone wanna guess what the output/runtimes will be for that?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Darvis said:


> Now that... was hilarious!



Thanks, I fully realize that my attempt at regional dialect humor might not translate well overseas in places like New York, Oz and Blighty. :laughing:


----------



## tobrien

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Rumor has it that the Alabama version of the HA SHO, when it ships, will change its designation to the HA SHO 'NUFF...



classic


----------



## run4jc

Ditto. As GeoBruin reminded us, SHO is single mode and I actually want the other modes. 5 left now...



Norm said:


> Weakened and bought a MDC HA 1CR123 Flashlight 12 left. :devil:
> 
> Norm


----------



## leon2245

Oh wow a single mode/no strobe mdc listed?! Great news, this eliminates the need for head swapping now.

The only way this could get any better is if there's an AA version of that on the way too.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

I sold both of my MDCs... I wasn't digging the UI. The SHO looks like it is right up my alley, though. Might have to pick one of those up.


----------



## 270winchester

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I sold both of my MDCs... I wasn't digging the UI. The SHO looks like it is right up my alley, though. Might have to pick one of those up.



I'm the opposite, I'm not quite sure how to classify the SHO. a small high output single level light with moderate throw sounds good on paper but makes a poor EDC without a low level. At that level of output and short runtime I would rather stick with the MDC I have for versatility. Now if the SHO has a low(or even better, with Strobe  ) I would get one in a heartbeat.



run4jc said:


> Ditto. As GeoBruin reminded us, SHO is single mode and I actually want the other modes. 5 left now...



Agreed. I waited for a multi-mode Malkoff EDC for taht very reason. Since the beam profile is geared toward general use anyway then I would want a low to go with it and the very least. That's why I didn't get the M_1 modules for E-series size carry lights.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

270winchester said:


> I'm the opposite, I'm not quite sure how to classify the SHO. a small high output single level light with moderate throw sounds good on paper but makes a poor EDC without a low level. At that level of output and short runtime I would rather stick with the MDC I have for versatility. Now if the SHO has a low(or even better, with Strobe  ) I would get one in a heartbeat.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I waited for a multi-mode Malkoff EDC for taht very reason. Since the beam profile is geared toward general use anyway then I would want a low to go with it and the very least. That's why I didn't get the M_1 modules for E-series size carry lights.



I might be in the minority, but I just wasn't a fan of the five second delay, PWM, and strobe features. If the light were current controlled at the level of an M31LL, I would love it, but I will take whatever single level MDC I can get.


----------



## TMCGLASSON36

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I might be in the minority, but I just wasn't a fan of the five second delay, PWM, and strobe features. If the light were current controlled at the level of an M31LL, I would love it, but I will take whatever single level MDC I can get.



I sold mine too. The form factor was great but that 5 sec reset was to much for me. The Single output looks interesting but still need the low. Need a hi/lo ring for my MDC Gene. LOL Never happy!!LOL


----------



## Z-Tab

I got an orange one and I'm very happy with it. I could live without the strobe mode, but it's easy enough to cycle through. For a first batch of a new product, these are terrific and I'm pretty sure that I will be buying more of them in the future.

I think the AA model is going to be very popular around here.


----------



## BenChiew

Does anyone know if the UI on the AA will be similar to the Cr123 versions?


----------



## bwall85

I bought an Orange MDC (#49) and I couldn't be happier, really. I think the anodizing is very cool. Loving the Orange color. And, at first, I wasn't digging the 200-60-Strobe UI but I've definitely come around. 60lumens is about perfect for most "tasks" I'm doing around the house. In fact, I find the light I reach for most when I'm doing stuff is my MD2 w/ M61LL which is even a tad brighter.

I'm glad it isn't any more complicated either. Some of my lights just seem to be a lot of effort to get the setting you want. simple cycling between High and Low on this is just about right. 

While I have a couple lights with very low modes (D10 Tribute, HDS 200T, etc.) I think the MDC will work just fine for my purposes.

I was going to pick up the HA Black version until I saw the SHO version was coming out - I'm definitely going with that as my next purchase. A low mode would be cool, but I'll primarily use it as a back yard illuminator and a wow light (going in my pelican case with my Hound Dogs and Wildcat).

So I think the MDC is a winner. I'll pick up other variations when they come out as well - AA, etc.


----------



## ToNIX

TMCGLASSON36 said:


> I sold mine too. The form factor was great but that 5 sec reset was to much for me. The Single output looks interesting but still need the low. Need a hi/lo ring for my MDC Gene. LOL Never happy!!LOL



I agree. Make the MDC UI the same as the MD2.

Single output, twist bezel for low.


----------



## twl

ToNIX said:


> I agree. Make the MDC UI the same as the MD2.
> 
> Single output, twist bezel for low.



This was discussed with Gene earlier in the thread.
He says there is not enough room for that system, and he can't use it.
I would like that too, but it seems that it is not going to be.


----------



## leon2245

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I might be in the minority, but I just wasn't a fan of the five second delay, PWM, and strobe features. *If the light were current controlled at the level of an M31LL, I would love it, but I will take whatever single level MDC I can get.*



Same here, on all points really.


----------



## dss_777

How does the MDC look as a battery vampire? How low does the voltage regulation go?


----------



## glockxj

SHO in stock! Better grab them fast.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

glockxj said:


> SHO in stock! Better grab them fast.



I have one inbound! Hopefully they will come out in colors, too, but if not the HA black is very Lego-able!

An AA SHO would be great, too... *crosses fingers**


----------



## glockxj

I hope Gene takes a break from making lights. My wallet hurts this month.


----------



## TMCGLASSON36

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I have one inbound! Hopefully they will come out in colors, too, but if not the HA black is very Lego-able!
> 
> An AA SHO would be great, too... *crosses fingers**



Got mine on the way. I hope he waits on the AA version my credit card needs to cool off. LOL!!


----------



## Kif

Why only SMO has 300 lumens output
I hope there will be multi-mode with 300 lumens in high


----------



## Glock 22

I just ordered the second one in the first batch of the SHO MDC. I figured these would have sold quick at 300 lumens.


----------



## run4jc

MDC HA arrived today. When Gene announced this light I was excited and bound to order at least one. Heck, when Gene and Cathy have a new product, it's cause for excitement. But as time passed awaiting actual release, and I read the specs, etc., my excitement waned. Still, when the "in stock" notice came, I couldn't resist.

I'm glad I bought it.

Just over 200 lumen in my sphere on high. Very nice finish. Beautiful beam. Nice size for carry. And I'm using a 3.2V LiFeP04 battery. this is a keeper, and I may have to have another! 

Gene - as much as I love it, I would also love a lower low. But this one will be in my pocket often!

:twothumbs


----------



## TMCGLASSON36

Looks like Gene wants all my money AA version are listed but not forsale yet!!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

TMCGLASSON36 said:


> Looks like Gene wants all my money AA version are listed but not forsale yet!!



Interesting picture on the AA MDC product listing, looks like a bare aluminum prototype without HA or laser engraving.


----------



## run4jc

Couldn't resist - posted a short "first impressions" review over here


----------



## Glock 22

I'd like to see a runtime graph of the SHO and the standard 200 one to compare the two.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hect

I've read the whole thread, but maybe I've overlooked it: I assume it's a forward clicky?


----------



## run4jc

It is - seems to be a standard McClicky. 



hect said:


> I've read the whole thread, but maybe I've overlooked it: I assume it's a forward clicky?


----------



## hect

Thanks.


----------



## KDOG3

AA version. -------> Want.

EDIT: I'm sure one of these smart people in here will figure out how to get a lower low out of it. Maybe convert the signal mode to a super low. I don't know...


----------



## mjn

Recieved my MDC in Orange just last week... what a cool light! The output is equal to, or a bit better than my V10R.

One thing worth mentioning... I think it is incredibly cool to see a hand written thank you note on my invoice. Something you just do not see anymore.

This makes two purchases from Gene and the crew so far... I'll most definitely be doing more business with them.


----------



## gianetics

if future versions of the AA mdc can accept 14500's and have three modes something like 1/50/250 it would be my ultimate edc. a tir optic would be icing on the cake. any modders out there???


----------



## KDOG3

As I understand it it is a PWM driver. Is it a "fast" PWM driver at least?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

It is barely noticeable. I catch the PWM every now and then.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

glockxj said:


> SHO in stock! Better grab them fast.



As the old union saying goes "I got mine, pull the ladder up!" 

Great light as expected, very nice dull black HA, not as matte as a recent SF E series light but not too shiny either. Very close to the black HA finish on a SF Fury to my eye.

Looks reasonably 50% brighter than the non-SHO, still great tint, maybe just a hint of purple in the beam from emitter variation or the higher drive current.

Fit and finish otherwise identical to the two non-SHO MDC's that I have.

Will take the MDC SHO out in the back forty with the mutt tonight and look for wildlife.


----------



## Glock 22

I got my MDC SHO today great light. I like the size and weight of it, good sturdy pocket clip that would be about impossible to break. Just as Vox stated abouve the HA is nice and mine also has a hint of purple. I like the single mode on the count of it being 300 lumen pocket rocket. A good and floody beam from what I can tell of mine what little I've shine it in the house, but I'll be able to tell more about it when it gets dark. An awesome creation Gene came up with and will be in my pocket for a very long time.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

I got my MDC SHO and I really like it! I compared it to my M31 and it is very similar (although in all fairness the M31 is in a 3P so there is more spill.)

Considering the price for the whole MDC SHO is around the same as an M31 plus a VME, I think it is a great deal. I treid the head on my VME twisty and it fit perfectly. I took the clip off and the light is even smaller than my E1B. Awesome pocket light!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

I'm wondering if the gap between the head and body of the MDC could be used to attach an 'alternative' clip like the one Gene sells for the MD2? It would keep the light from rolling and allow it to do a real tailstand.

For an EDC light I've found the tailstand to be very useful when doing tasks that like tightening plumbing under the kitchen sink or lighting a room for a minute in candle mode to put on shoes. Sure, you can prop up the light or put it in a coffee cup but it somehow always seems to twist around and shine straight in my eyes in that mode.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I haven't ordered one yet, but being a guy who does not really like clips, I would remove it, install some nice looking filler screws, and be done with it, and have my tail standing ability. Just me.

Bill


----------



## Glock 22

Has anyone had any problems with their pocket clip being too tight. Mine is so tight it want fit down onto my jeans pocket. I've tried bending it but thats about impossible. I ended up scratching my anodizing pretty bad, that's my only fault with this light. Any suggestions.


----------



## glockxj

GLOCK 22 said:


> Has anyone had any problems with their pocket clip being too tight. Mine is so tight it want fit down onto my jeans pocket. I've tried bending it but thats about impossible. I ended up scratching my anodizing pretty bad, that's my only fault with this light. Any suggestions.





The clips on my MDCs are very tight. 

After one day of clipping it on my jeans pocket, my pocket is beginning to fray. :what: and these are new jeans.


----------



## Paloa

Mine is very tight also. I find I have to be careful when I clip it.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

I put a piece of para cord under mine and pulled it, then checked tension, pull it, check tension. Be very careful. My clip now sits about half a mm from the body yet still holds nicely. Hasn't fallen out of my pocket yet, and I can clip it one handed. 

Oh and whoever mentioned the moddo clip, it goes on perfect under the head, but the light won't come on with it installed.


----------



## Slumber

glockxj said:


> The clips on my MDCs are very tight.
> 
> After one day of clipping it on my jeans pocket, my pocket is beginning to fray. :what: and these are new jeans.



You can sell the jeans for more than you paid. Kids these days pay more for worn jeans.


----------



## BenChiew

Slumber Pass said:


> You can sell the jeans for more than you paid. Kids these days pay more for worn jeans.



That is a good one there.


----------



## 270winchester

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I might be in the minority, but I just wasn't a fan of the five second delay, PWM, and strobe features. If the light were current controlled at the level of an M31LL, I would love it, but I will take whatever single level MDC I can get.



the PWM on the MDC is not perceptible to me in actual use. Kinda like how the EB1's "cliff drive" regulation is not an issue for me in actual use. 

Gene hit a homerun with this. If having to push two more times to cycle to the desired level is the worst complaint against a light, it's a damn good light.

Now just waiting for my LiFePo 3v batteries to come in....


----------



## GeoBruin

What are you all using in terms of LiFePo cells? What's a good quality high capacity cell?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

GeoBruin said:


> What are you all using in terms of LiFePo cells? What's a good quality high capacity cell?



There are some Tenergy LiFePO's sold with six batteries and a charger for a good price on Amazon. I tried to find the SF/K2 cells locally but they seem to be in short supply.

On the MDC SHO I get about 20 minutes on a freshly charged Tenergy cell until the output noticeably drops then several minutes of dimming steady light after that. The MDC SHO gets warm but seems to be thermally stable after the first few minutes.


----------



## Tana

Sorry to go off topic but if anyone has MDC HA and Surefire E series incan bezel, any chance of lego photo ??? Or Malkoff MDC head on E1E or even better VitalGear FB1-BK body ???

Upcoming MDC AA seems like a great candidate for collection... AA sized body compatible with E-series heads (with McClicky already installed)... don't know about the rest of you, but I've waited for something similar for a long time...


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

**edit** I guess I have to experiment more with my Legos.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Tana said:


> Sorry to go off topic but if anyone has MDC HA and Surefire E series incan bezel, any chance of lego photo ??? Or Malkoff MDC head on E1E or even better VitalGear FB1-BK body ???



I don't have a photo but just tried the MDC HA SHO head on a SF E1E body and it looks and works great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tana

Well, I have some custom modded heads (LX2, incan E, KL4, VG LED) and they all sport spring design - so 100% legoable...

I guess I will have to photoshop possibilities, you guys are too jealous of your lego's to share them... :devil:


----------



## 270winchester

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Malkoff heads have springs as a contact, but Surefire E-series heads do not, so generally you can put Malkoff heads on Surefire bodies, but you can't put Surefire heads on Malkoff bodies (well, you can screw the heads on, but they do not fit if you have batteries in them.



where do you get this information?

My E1B, KL4and KX1 heads work fine on my MDC body. The EB1 head has spring contact. Even my E1E head with Koala e tower works fine on MDC body.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

270winchester said:


> where do you get this information?
> 
> My E1B, KL4and KX1 heads work fine on my MDC body. The EB1 head has spring contact. Even my E1E head with Koala e tower works fine on MDC body.



If I am incorrect, then I apologize. My Surefire heads do not work on my Variant Concept bodies, but I can try it with my MDC tonight. I tried it with the heads from an E1B, E1E, and an E1L. 

Neither my KL4, KX1, KX1B, or any of my E1B heads have springs, but they are all at least a year or two old. If the EB1 has a spring, Surefire very well may have changed the way they are making them. I do not mean to spread false information if that is the case.


----------



## dss_777

PoliceScannerMan said:


> ...
> 
> Oh and whoever mentioned the moddo clip, it goes on perfect under the head, but the light won't come on with it installed.



I assume you don't mean the older Moddoo delrin shroud with clip that Malkoff used to sell for the MD2. I'm still hoping someone can measure the spacing on the screws for the MDC and compare them to that Moddoo clip. If they're the same, it might present an alternative. The clip/shroud is extremely nice and works great on the MD2. 

See here for an image of it here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...lstanding-Shrouds-with-Bezel-Down-Pocket-Clip


----------



## 270winchester

fresh eddie fresh said:


> If I am incorrect, then I apologize. My Surefire heads do not work on my Variant Concept bodies, but I can try it with my MDC tonight. I tried it with the heads from an E1B, E1E, and an E1L.
> 
> Neither my KL4, KX1, KX1B, or any of my E1B heads have springs, but they are all at least a year or two old. If the EB1 has a spring, Surefire very well may have changed the way they are making them. I do not mean to spread false information if that is the case.



well "apologize" is a bit of a strong word.  I think we are just talking about two different bodies, the Valiant versus the MDC. 

The Valiant, being made to be a twisty for the VME head will certainly have to be made to a tighter tolerance, but the MDC makes it possible to use most, if not all, of the E-series Surefire heads out there. Everyone wins in this case.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

270winchester said:


> well "apologize" is a bit of a strong word.  I think we are just talking about two different bodies, the Valiant versus the MDC.
> 
> The Valiant, being made to be a twisty for the VME head will certainly have to be made to a tighter tolerance, but the MDC makes it possible to use most, if not all, of the E-series Surefire heads out there. Everyone wins in this case.



No, I do apologize... people come here for information, and I should not have assumed that all Malkoffs were built the same. I put a Backup head on my MDC body last night and it fired right up. I had no idea! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## leon2245

fresh eddie fresh said:


> No, I do apologize... people come here for information, and I should not have assumed that all Malkoffs were built the same. I put a Backup head on my MDC body last night and it fired right up. I had no idea! Thanks for the heads up!



Thanks for confirming, the valiant situation is why I was skeptical too.

Though it's not like there'll even be a surefire head I could use with the AA mdc (with L91's anyway). Hopefully there'll be a single mode aa too, like the sho for the cr123a version.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

leon2245 said:


> Hopefully there'll be a single mode aa too, like the sho for the cr123a version.



I would love this! AA SHO... and in all the colors! (A boy can dream, right?  )


----------



## BenChiew

Any updates on the AA MDC?


----------



## hect

Since it is advertised as fully potted, how about the water resistance of the light?


----------



## run4jc

GeoBruin - I'm using and AW 500 mAh. I haven't done a run time test, but I typically carry it a week before I charge the battery. I have a half dozen or so that I've had for a while - bought 'em to use in Surefires. IIRC, Lighthound was my source.



GeoBruin said:


> What are you all using in terms of LiFePo cells? What's a good quality high capacity cell?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

run4jc said:


> GeoBruin - I'm using and AW 500 mAh. I haven't done a run time test, but I typically carry it a week before I charge the battery. I have a half dozen or so that I've had for a while - bought 'em to use in Surefires. IIRC, Lighthound was my source.



I just checked the MDC 1CR123 and got 31 minutes on high with a Tenergy LiFePO4 battery. After that the mode drops to medium for a short while and then, on the light I have, cycles to strobe and back to medium as the voltage drops. I didn't want to damage the battery so I discontinued the test less than five minutes after the initial brightness drop.


----------



## hect

hect said:


> Since it is advertised as fully potted, how about the water resistance of the light?



The reason for my question is this: I've accidentally spilled some water over my MDC (mainly the head/lens). So I'd like to know if that's perfectly fine or if it can damage the light in any way.

Thanks 
hect


----------



## foxtrot29

Leave CPF for like 2 years, return to JUST TO browse out of bordom...end up with a Malkoff MDC SHO being shipped to my house.

...I hate you guys.


----------



## Cerealand

hect said:


> The reason for my question is this: I've accidentally spilled some water over my MDC (mainly the head/lens). So I'd like to know if that's perfectly fine or if it can damage the light in any way.
> 
> Thanks
> hect



Your MDC is fine as long as the gasket and o-rings are in good condition. I don't have MDC yet, but my MD2's live underwater for multiple minutes at a time.


----------



## hect

Cerealand said:


> Your MDC is fine as long as the gasket and o-rings are in good condition. I don't have MDC yet, but my MD2's live underwater for multiple minutes at a time.



Thank you. That's a huge relief


----------



## hron61

foxtrot29 said:


> Leave CPF for like 2 years, return to JUST TO browse out of bordom...end up with a Malkoff MDC SHO being shipped to my house.
> 
> ...I hate you guys.


----------



## BenChiew

hect said:


> Since it is advertised as fully potted, how about the water resistance of the light?



Potting does not guarantee water resistance. It is the host and orings that makes it water proof.


----------



## hect

Benchiew said:


> Potting does not guarantee water resistance. It is the host and orings that makes it water proof.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

I just let my wife use my MDC HA SHO to look inside a kitchen cabinet and she promptly drop tested it to the tile floor from maybe five feet.  The MDC got a tiny flat spot on the bezel but didn't even flicker. :thumbsup:

I'd like to see a 2 AA body for the MDC, it looks like the single AA doesn't fully drive the emitter. Or, at least enough voltage headroom to use an RCR14500 in the MDC 1AA and back it up with readily available AA's.


----------



## bigchelis

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I just let my wife use my MDC HA SHO to look inside a kitchen cabinet and she promptly drop tested it to the tile floor from maybe five feet.  The MDC got a tiny flat spot on the bezel but didn't even flicker. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'd like to see a 2 AA body for the MDC, it looks like the single AA doesn't fully drive the emitter. Or, at least enough voltage headroom to use an RCR14500 in the MDC 1AA and back it up with readily available AA's.




I agree....my personal favorates are 2*AA size.

bigC


----------



## v188

Just got my latest Malkoff, the MDC. I've got to say, it exceeded my expectations, and they were very high. (I own several of Gene's products). Beam is nice, looks and feels great, like the clicky and the clip. As usual another awesome product by Gene.


----------



## cerbie

Benchiew said:


> Potting does not guarantee water resistance. It is the host and orings that makes it water proof.


It's the grease that allows the o-rings to move more freely to fill the space better, and that same lube filling in microscopic gaps, that _really_ makes it waterproof.

If you don't have one, pick up one of the toothpaste-size tubes of Nyogel. It will be enough for years of cleaning and re-lubing.


----------



## scout24

Vox Clamatis and big c- I wonder if the Vitalgear FB3 would work with these heads for 2xAA use, given they are both e series??? I'd imagine the HA would be a close match...


----------



## hect

cerbie said:


> It's the grease that allows the o-rings to move more freely to fill the space better, and that same lube filling in microscopic gaps, that _really_ makes it waterproof.
> 
> If you don't have one, pick up one of the toothpaste-size tubes of Nyogel. It will be enough for years of cleaning and re-lubing.



I've lubed the o-ring and the threads of the battery compartment. Is it necessary to disassemble the head and the clicky switch (if at all possible) and apply lube there, too, or are those areas self-contained?

And if I have to disassemble those parts, how should it be done?

Thanks in advance 

hect


----------



## 880arm

scout24 said:


> Vox Clamatis and big c- I wonder if the Vitalgear FB3 would work with these heads for 2xAA use, given they are both e series??? I'd imagine the HA would be a close match...



The head fits fine on an FB3 and works with 2xAA Eneloops.







It did not maintain connection very well and the light would flicker if shaken. I think most of this is due to my not having any 123/AA adapters so the Eneloops have a lot of room to move around inside the FB3. Also, even if I had adapters, I believe the springs might be just a little too short to maintain connection reliably under hard use.


----------



## cerbie

hect said:


> I've lubed the o-ring and the threads of the battery compartment. Is it necessary to disassemble the head and the clicky switch (if at all possible) and apply lube there, too, or are those areas self-contained?


Based on pictures, they look self-contained (I don't have one, and with the output options, don't plan to, but that could change), and the switch boot should itself make for water resistance.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

I like my MDC SHO so much I just bought another in case I lose the one I have.


----------



## BenChiew

cerbie said:


> It's the grease that allows the o-rings to move more freely to fill the space better, and that same lube filling in microscopic gaps, that _really_ makes it waterproof.
> 
> If you don't have one, pick up one of the toothpaste-size tubes of Nyogel. It will be enough for years of cleaning and re-lubing.



I use super lube sold at Ace Hardware. There are 2 giant tubes to last me a long time. The oring usually gets a very generous lube just before I go into any jungle trips.


----------



## BenChiew

Duplicate.


----------



## BenChiew

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I like my MDC SHO so much I just bought another in case I lose the one I have.



What did you like about the SHO compared to the normal version?


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Benchiew said:


> What did you like about the SHO compared to the normal version?



I wasn't a fan of the UI on the regular version. The delay was very long, so I ended up cycling through strobe mode quite often to get from low back to high. I also think that my eyes are sensitive, and if I am using a light on low mode with PWM and move the light around a lot I get a headache. I used to get them with my Icon Rogues, and within the first few minutes of using the MDC I got the same type of headache. I think I am a rare case, though.

Previous to the MDC, I was carrying a Surefire E1B with me all the time. For up close tasks, the SHO seems to have just as much intensity in the middle of the hotspot as the E1B beam, but with a lot more spill (of course this is just based on appearance, which we all know is subjective/based on the limitations of the eye.) It is also much more compact than an E1E + VME combo... I am super happy with it.


----------



## Tana

880arm said:


> The head fits fine on an FB3 and works with 2xAA Eneloops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did not maintain connection very well and the light would flicker if shaken. I think most of this is due to my not having any 123/AA adapters so the Eneloops have a lot of room to move around inside the FB3. Also, even if I had adapters, I believe the springs might be just a little too short to maintain connection reliably under hard use.



Finally a pic of lego combined with some other hosts/heads... THANKS !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hect

cerbie said:


> Based on pictures, they look self-contained (I don't have one, and with the output options, don't plan to, but that could change), and the switch boot should itself make for water resistance.



Thanks


----------



## Gene43

I just updated the output specs for the 1 AA MDC. Lowered the output (110 high/25 low) a bit to get high output runtimes up to 45-60 minutes on a standard alkaline. Some of the orange ones should be available in a day or two.


----------



## MojaveMoon07

I have two questions about the 1 AA MDC. The listing for it says:

"_They are fully potted and use the same reflector as the M61 for a good balance of throw and spill._"


I have no previous experience with any Malkoff flashlights or accessories. When I google-searched *M61*, I found this discussion _(link)_ with M61 outdoor beamshots on page '26' _( here_ , _here_ , _here)_ , page '17' _(here)_ , and pages '20' and '23'.


- Is that approximately what the beam pattern from the 1 AA MDC will look like ?

- I searched this thread for the word '_temperature_' and did not find anything. What is the temperature of this 1 AA model ?

Thank you in advance !


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Yes, that will be the same beam pattern. Overall light output will be less than an original M61. If not sure what I am talking about, then do some more research. 

Temperature will probably be warm, not hot. It has not been measured, as the AA version is yet to be released.

Bill


----------



## MojaveMoon07

Thank you


----------



## BenChiew

110 lumens with good runtime on a AA is very workable.


----------



## GeoBruin

That means we should be seeing even better run time on an L91. Any idea how Eneloops perform?


----------



## BenChiew

GeoBruin said:


> That means we should be seeing even better run time on an L91. Any idea how Eneloops perform?


How much juice does L91 have in them from fresh?


----------



## wertzius

*AW: New Malkoff MDC in the works.*

L91 have 3000mAh and a much higher voltage. 1 L91 equals 1,7 Eneloops.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

*Re: AW: New Malkoff MDC in the works.*

As promised, Gene now has the orange MDC 1AA for sale on his site. :thumbsup:


----------



## RI Chevy

*Malkoff MDC 1AA*

He certainly does. H-L-Strobe. 4.5 inches long and 110 Lumens on high, 25 Lumens on low a,d 110 with the strobe. 

Hot linked image removed. Bill


----------



## scout24

*Re: Malkoff MDC 1AA*

I ordered an AA, really looking forward to it. Has anyone done a battery vampire test on the 123 version yet? I'd love to know how long one will run before pulling the trigger..


----------



## twl

*Re: Malkoff MDC 1AA*

I think moving the Low to 25 lumens was a very good idea. I would say that the other ones need the same thing.


----------



## BenChiew

wertzius said:


> L91 have 3000mAh and a much higher voltage. 1 L91 equals 1,7 Eneloops.



Wow. Didn't realize the L91 packs a fair bit of juice. It should go for at least 6 hours on a single L91 running M31LL. 
I should start stocking them.


----------



## leon2245

Benchiew said:


> Wow. Didn't realize the L91 packs a fair bit of juice. It should go for at least 6 hours on a single L91 running M31LL.
> I should start stocking them.



on high, that's amazing. Hope to see the 2nd version electronics of the aa, like the cr123a.


----------



## Schuey2002

I am holding out for an MDC AA in either black or HA finish with just the high/low modes. 

I can do without a SOS mode in an EDC flashlight.. :green:


----------



## BIG45-70

What kind of switch is the MDC packing? I'm assuming its a mcClicky??


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

BIG45-70 said:


> What kind of switch is the MDC packing? I'm assuming its a mcClicky??



Feels, and sounds like it.


----------



## run4jc

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Feels, and sounds like it.



+1

I tell ya, I'm loving these little wonders. I carry my MDC HA all the time now - except for dog walks in the dark, when I carry an MDC HA SHO. Funny - Hound Dog XML2 in backup.  

The size, weight, beam shape, tint - it's all perfect for me. My buddy Scout24 was wondering if Flucero28 might be able to reprogram the driver? It would be cool to change the 2 speed /blinky to a uber low, low, high 3 speed with memory - but that's already been discussed. Meanwhile, I'm loving them, and have the 2AA on the way.

I think Gene hit another homer with this little light!

:twothumbs


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

2xAA MDC?


----------



## Darvis

run4jc said:


> +1
> 
> I tell ya, I'm loving these little wonders. I carry my MDC HA all the time now - except for dog walks in the dark, when I carry an MDC HA SHO. Funny - Hound Dog XML2 in backup.
> 
> The size, weight, beam shape, tint - it's all perfect for me. My buddy Scout24 was wondering if Flucero28 might be able to reprogram the driver? It would be cool to change the 2 speed /blinky to a uber low, low, high 3 speed with memory - but that's already been discussed. Meanwhile, I'm loving them, and have the 2AA on the way.
> 
> I think Gene hit another homer with this little light!
> 
> :twothumbs



Run4jc, my resistance is melting here... I'm curious- I've held off on buying one of these because I've long had a McGizmo 1x123 pack/ti VME head with the ability to run various MXX configurations.

Outside of the obvious (it's new, it's Malkoff) am I gaining anything with an MDC? Size and weight would be a big one as the the above set-up is pretty hefty. I know modes are another selling point, but I'm pretty PWM sensitive, so I'd probably go SHO.

Any thoughts?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

The PWM is noticeable in my sample, but its not too bad. Only catchi it every now and then. I am also very sensitive to PWM. The light is definitely lighter than the Ti VME setup.


----------



## Darvis

Thanks PSM, I may have to bite on the SHO version. I think it'd be nice to have a dedicated setup like that with less weight and the sweet deep pocket clip.


----------



## leon2245

Am i correct in assuming the pwm only pertains to the multimode versions, or pwm on the SHO too?



PoliceScannerMan said:


> 2xAA MDC?



You can always put the cr123 head on an e2l-aa body? That's what I want to do with the SHO, if there does not end up being a similar version 1xAA mdc.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

leon2245 said:


> Am i correct in assuming the pwm only pertains to the multimode versions, or pwm on the SHO too?



As far as I can see, no visible PWM on the SHO.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Hi mode has no PWM on my sample.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Tana said:


> Finally a pic of lego combined with some other hosts/heads... THANKS !!! :thumbsup:



Backups:







2xAA:






E1E:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Has anyone notice the spec change for the MDC AA?!?!? 

Li Ion support pushes out 400L! 

Order placed! I can put this AA head on my 123 orange body. 

5 left as of this post.....

From the Malkoff site: 

"This will support standard alkaline AA, lithium primary AA, rechargeable NIMH AA , and rechargeable Li-ion AA (14500) batteries.

Length: 4.5 inches

Summary of Modes at 1.2v-1.5v: 110/25/110(signal)

Summary of Modes at 3.7v: 400/325/400(signal)"


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Has anyone notice the spec change for the MDC AA?!?!?
> 
> Li Ion support pushes out 400L!
> 
> Order placed! I can put this AA head on my 123 orange body.



Is this definitely a different MDC head? Or did Gene find out that the existing multimode head would work with an RCR in overdrive like the late model SF L1's?

Are the MDC heads marked somehow if they are different like the high and low voltage Quark heads from David?

Love the HA on the SHO, my wife claims that I yell louder when she drops it than when I do but whatever the case, this MDC passes the test. :thumbsup:


----------



## 880arm

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Has anyone notice the spec change for the MDC AA?!?!?
> 
> Li Ion support pushes out 400L!
> 
> Order placed! I can put this AA head on my 123 orange body.
> 
> 5 left as of this post.....
> 
> From the Malkoff site:
> 
> "This will support standard alkaline AA, lithium primary AA, rechargeable NIMH AA , and rechargeable Li-ion AA (14500) batteries.
> 
> Length: 4.5 inches
> 
> Summary of Modes at 1.2v-1.5v: 110/25/110(signal)
> 
> Summary of Modes at 3.7v: 400/325/400(signal)"



Wow. Sounds like that one should be called the SH-OMG!


----------



## Tana

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Backups:
> 
> 2xAA:
> 
> E1E:



Thanks for the pics... It's rather interesting how nicely it fits with E1B body... 300 lumens from SHO version is rather nice EDC as well...


----------



## the badger

Gene, I received my MDC HA SHO in the mail today. The light is awesome, thanks.

I have one question though...
During testing today outside, I noticed that my 300 lumen MDC has a basically identical throw/pattern to my Surefire Kroma Milspec (current 130 lumen model). I am no expert on this whole light/lumen stuff so any help understanding this is appreciated.


----------



## 270winchester

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Is this definitely a different MDC head? Or did Gene find out that the existing multimode head would work with an RCR in overdrive like the late model SF L1's?
> 
> Are the MDC heads marked somehow if they are different like the high and low voltage Quark heads from David?




The description of the 3v 123 version still says no RCR other than the 3v variants. It would be weird to have AA heads that can take 3.7v but 123 heads that cannot.

Very curious...


----------



## run4jc

270winchester said:


> The description of the 3v 123 version still says no RCR other than the 3v variants. It would be weird to have AA heads that can take 3.7v but 123 heads that cannot.
> 
> Very curious...



+1

But the good news is that my MDC AA is out for delivery today...the specs weren't showing 14500 capability when I ordered it, but I have to believe that it applies since he's still on the first batch (1 left.)

Gonna live dangerously...as soon as USPS hands me that little beauty a 14500 is going in! :devil:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Sweet! Please let us know your results!

Also if you don't mind a quick cell shot of the 123 & AA together? 

Thanks!


----------



## run4jc

Will do. USPS usually shows up at my house around 3-4 eastern. I gotta say, the MDC SHO and MDC HA have become constant companions. With the flexibility of the AA version and compatibility of various cells, yay. Now if Frank can maybe reprogram it...

:thumbsup:



PoliceScannerMan said:


> Sweet! Please let us know your results!
> 
> Also if you don't mind a quick cell shot of the 123 & AA together?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## run4jc

I've tested mine in my sphere - with a primary or a LiFePO4 it is consistently around 295 lumen.



the badger said:


> Gene, I received my MDC HA SHO in the mail today. The light is awesome, thanks.
> 
> I have one question though...
> During testing today outside, I noticed that my 300 lumen MDC has a basically identical throw/pattern to my Surefire Kroma Milspec (current 130 lumen model). I am no expert on this whole light/lumen stuff so any help understanding this is appreciated.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

I would really love an MDC AA SHO. I have been carrying my CR123 SHO and I love it, but I have gone through my first battery already.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

The lanyard for sale on malkoffs site shows a AA MDC in the pic. Says 1-3V on the head, just like the MDC CR123 head. I'm wondering if it is the same head??

Who's gonna roll the dice and try a R123 in their MDC CR123?? :devil:


----------



## RI Chevy

I would contact Gene first before taking any chances. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## twl

PoliceScannerMan said:


> The lanyard for sale on malkoffs site shows a AA MDC in the pic. Says 1-3V on the head, just like the MDC CR123 head. I'm wondering if it is the same head??
> 
> Who's gonna roll the dice and try a R123 in their MDC CR123?? :devil:



Gene said that it can't take a regular LiCo RCR123, but it could take a LiFePo RCR 123 3v type.


----------



## run4jc

I'm running AW LiFeP04s in both of mine. They top off at around 3.3V or higher after full charge.

I'll be patient and wait for my AA version, but if it says 1-3V on the head like the 123 versions, I may roll the dice and try an RCR123. My AA will be here today.





twl said:


> Gene said that it can't take a regular LiCo RCR123, but it could take a LiFePo RCR 123 3v type.


----------



## twl

run4jc said:


> I'm running AW LiFeP04s in both of mine. They top off at around 3.3V or higher after full charge.
> 
> I'll be patient and wait for my AA version, but if it says 1-3V on the head like the 123 versions, I may roll the dice and try an RCR123. My AA will be here today.



I'm curious, why does a 1-3v voltage range suggest that a 4.2v battery could be used, when the manufacturer says no, and that it will fry it?
Is there something here that I'm not seeing?

I can easily see that they may/could be the same heads with a 1-3v range for both, but that is a far cry from being able to take 4.2v.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

880arm said:


> Wow. Sounds like that one should be called the SH-OMG!



Yep, if it puts out 400 lumens on a 14500, it beats the 300 lumen SHO:



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Rumor has it that the Alabama version of the HA SHO, when it ships, will change its designation to the HA SHO 'NUFF...





twl said:


> I'm curious, why does a 1-3v voltage range suggest that a 4.2v battery could be used, when the manufacturer says no, and that it will fry it?
> Is there something here that I'm not seeing?
> 
> I can easily see that they may/could be the same heads with a 1-3v range for both, but that is a far cry from being able to take 4.2v.



It was this post that started the speculation, a regular 14500 is the same voltage as an RCR123A, we are wondering if the MDC 1AA has the same head as the MDC 1CR123:



PoliceScannerMan said:


> Has anyone notice the spec change for the MDC AA?!?!?
> 
> Li Ion support pushes out 400L!
> 
> Order placed! I can put this AA head on my 123 orange body.
> 
> 5 left as of this post.....
> 
> From the Malkoff site:
> 
> "This will support standard alkaline AA, lithium primary AA, rechargeable NIMH AA , and rechargeable Li-ion AA (14500) batteries.
> 
> Length: 4.5 inches
> 
> Summary of Modes at 1.2v-1.5v: 110/25/110(signal)
> 
> Summary of Modes at 3.7v: 400/325/400(signal)"


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

I love it when threads are brought back to life like this...


----------



## BenChiew

twl said:


> I'm curious, why does a 1-3v voltage range suggest that a 4.2v battery could be used, when the manufacturer says no, and that it will fry it?
> Is there something here that I'm not seeing?
> 
> I can easily see that they may/could be the same heads with a 1-3v range for both, but that is a far cry from being able to take 4.2v.



I think run4jc was talking about using the LiFePO4 battery. If the AA light head states 1-3v, he was going to take that head and test it with his 16340 LifePO4 battery (though he stated RCR123)which rest at just under 3.3v.
If you read his top paragraph, he speaks about the LiFePO4 battery that he uses now. Maybe a typo mistake on the RCR123.


----------



## 270winchester

twl said:


> Gene said that it can't take a regular LiCo RCR123, but it could take a LiFePo RCR 123 3v type.



Do you have an MDC and tested it with LiFePo battery? 

I'm curious because on my orange 123 MDC, even after 5 minuts of usage on high, the low is much brighter with the LiFePo 3 volt battery than the regular 123, and the strobe's high-low range is much narrower. I am wonder if anyone else has seen the same thing.

Using a new AW battery btw.


----------



## 270winchester

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Summary of Modes at 3.7v: 400/325/400(signal)"



Does anyone else notice that the low becomes 325 from 25 when run on 3.7v versus 1.5v? Does that mean the low output fluctuates with input voltage?



run4jc said:


> +1
> 
> But the good news is that my MDC AA is out for delivery today...the specs weren't showing 14500 capability when I ordered it, but I have to believe that it applies since he's still on the first batch (1 left.)



While it is possible that the AA and CR123 versions use different heads, the fact that running the AA on Li-Ion significantly boosts its low output makes me think they are the same head.

From a marketing point of view if it were revealed that a regular MDC can put out 400 lumens with an Li-Ion it will cannibalize teh SHO sales, unless of course SHOs can get much more than 300 lumens on an Li-Ion :devil:


----------



## Husker

DQ-DQ


----------



## the badger

run4jc said:


> I've tested mine in my sphere - with a primary or a LiFePO4 it is consistently around 295 lumen.



I figured my Kroma Milspec was brighter than advertised. Nice.


----------



## RI Chevy

Copied from the Malkoff website from the MDC O (Orange) 1AA Flashlight tab

This will support standard alkaline AA, lithium primary AA, rechargeable NIMH AA , and rechargeable Li-ion AA (14500) batteries.

Length: 4.5 inches

Summary of Modes at 1.2v-1.5v: 110/25/110(signal)

Summary of Modes at 3.7v: 400/325/400(signal)

Runtimes will depend on capacity and draw of batteries used. In general capacity/draw * 0.80 or 
{[mah battery/draw]*0.80}=approx run time in minutes.

Approx Draw by voltage:

1.2v to 1.5v = 2000mah
3.7v = 1600mah


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

270winchester said:


> From a marketing point of view if it were revealed that a regular MDC can put out 400 lumens with an Li-Ion it will cannibalize teh SHO sales, unless of course SHOs can get much more than 300 lumens on an Li-Ion :devil:



I can't speak for other MDC SHO buyers, but I picked mine up because they are single mode. In fact, if there was less output at a greater runtime, I would be all over it. If I need a ton of light, my MDC SHO is not the first light I reach for.


----------



## run4jc

(DISCLAIMER AND NOTE TO GENE MALKOFF AND FORUM MEMBERS - I recognize and respect Gene's specifications and warnings for maximum battery voltage for the MDC 123 versions. Any 'testing' I've done is at my own risk and I would NEVER consider asking Gene to repair a light that I damaged by not following his recommended specifications. And to my friends on the forum, if you do what I did it is at your own risk....I didn't suggest it, condone it, or especially didn't recommend it. You must decide for yourself, but I strongly recommend that you follow the manufacturer's specifications to the letter. They certainly - Gene in this case - know far better than any of us what the limits of their products are. Whew. Now that I have that out of the way...) 



twl said:


> I'm curious, why does a 1-3v voltage range suggest that a 4.2v battery could be used, when the manufacturer says no, and that it will fry it?
> Is there something here that I'm not seeing?
> 
> I can easily see that they may/could be the same heads with a 1-3v range for both, but that is a far cry from being able to take 4.2v.



twl, I don't relish smoking one of my Malkoffs, but just think about it logically. With manufacturing, design, economies of scale, etc., one would probably believe that if the heads on 2 different lights (or even 3 - see photo) say "1-3V" they are most likely the SAME head. You'd be tempted to believe that they - at least the hi/lo/strobe variants - have the same driver. At least that's what I'd believe. In addition, if one of those has a spec that allows a 14500 cell which EVERYONE knows tops out after a full charge at around 4.2V, then logically the other light with supposedly the same driver could handle it.



PoliceScannerMan said:


> I love it when threads are brought back to life like this...



Ditto, PSM. These little lights are the sleepers of 2013. I think Gene has a home run on his hands, and look at the interest he is stirring!



Benchiew said:


> I think run4jc was talking about using the LiFePO4 battery. If the AA light head states 1-3v, he was going to take that head and test it with his 16340 LifePO4 battery (though he stated RCR123)which rest at just under 3.3v.
> If you read his top paragraph, he speaks about the LiFePO4 battery that he uses now. Maybe a typo mistake on the RCR123.



No Ben, that's not what I meant. What I meant was that I am currently running an AW LiFePO4 in my MDC HA and MDC SHO HA. Those batteries consistently top out at 3.3+V after a charge. BUT, IF the MDC AA had the same head (which it does) and IF it ran fine on a brand new, freshly charged (showing 4.21V after charge) AW14500, then I was going to try a black label AW RCR 123 protected cell in my hi/lo/strobe MDC HA (but NOT my MDC SHO.)

I'm speaking in past tense, because the light arrived. With the 14500 - 505 lumen on turn on. Fairly rapid drop to 478 lumen where it held steady. EXACTLY (in my sphere) 110 with the supplied alkaline cell (28 lumen on low.) Gene nailed the specs. Oh, with the 14500 it was just under 400 on the low setting, but I'd bet that would drop off with an extended run. 

So - hold your breath - I opened up my trusty MDC and dropped in a fully charged (4.2V) AW black label RCR, stuck it in the sphere, held my breath, and switched it on.

No  ..... no problems.

Didn't leave it on for long, but it produced almost 400 lumen. 

Now it has the 3.2V cell back in it. No need tempting fate.

Friends, think about the AWESOME tool Gene has given us! The MDC AA runs on alkaline, Eneloop, or 14500. It can give us from 25 to almost 500 lumen! And if it is the battery vampire that I think it will be, what an awesome tin foil SHTF light it will be. Incidentally, I'll be in my home office tomorrow and plan to drop in a fresh alkaline and see how long it'll run on low.

So there you have it. If I wasn't already a Malkoff junkie (which I was), I'm even more so now. But I still want one of the MDC AA HAs when they become available.

Thank you Gene!!

PHOTO


----------



## 270winchester

wow

then my dollar is on the bet that the regular MDC can take 3.7v R123s.

Oh my.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Fantastic post!! 

Thanks for your tests, wow! 500L 

I have a feeling the AA MDC is going to be hard to keep in stock. Mine should be here Friday. 

And I agree with the cell variety the AA runs on, it will make a good emergency companion.

I look forward to your low runtime test results!!

:thanks:


----------



## BenChiew

Am I reading correctly. The MDC AA head can take a 1.5V alkaline at 110 lumens and the very same head can take 4.2v 14500 rechargeable and puts out 400 plus lumens.


----------



## 270winchester

Benchiew said:


> Am I reading correctly. The MDC AA head can take a 1.5V alkaline at 110 lumens and the very same head can take 4.2v 14500 rechargeable and puts out 400 plus lumens.



Indeed. Actually sounds liek closer to 500 than 400. :gasp:

And there is the possibility that the 123 MDC could do the same with 4.2v R123s


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Dan, is there anyway you can put your AA head on the CR123 body on a primary CR123 and see how many lumen it pumps out??


----------



## psychbeat

Seems similar to the 4sevens mini123 that I EDC in that you aren't supposed to run it with 16340 but u can. 

I've been using mine for years with RCR mostly on med but occasionally on hi which is direct drive. 

If this is the case I may have to get one of these ..... 

Too bad the low is still so high tho- maybe once the micro controller code is cracked we can program a moonlight instead of strobe.


----------



## run4jc

Good idea, Brandon - and surprising result. With a fresh Battery Station primary, 128 lumen. That would lead one to believe that it IS a DIFFERENT driver, right?



PoliceScannerMan said:


> Dan, is there anyway you can put your AA head on the CR123 body on a primary CR123 and see how many lumen it pumps out??


----------



## 270winchester

run4jc said:


> Good idea, Brandon - and surprising result. With a fresh Battery Station primary, 128 lumen. That would lead one to believe that it IS a DIFFERENT driver, right?



Perhaps it is the same basic driver but programmed differently? IT would be exceedingly odd if Gene managed to put in a driver for 1.5v that can take 4.2v, but uses a driver for 3v light that would blow up on 4.2v batteries.


----------



## scout24

My orange AA showed up today...  Tightened the head, turned it on high at 4:15pm. At around 50 minutes it dropped into low mode without visibly dimming until then. Still going strong.

Dan-  :duck: :twothumbs 

Edit- As I was typing (in another room) it started a two-flash-a-second routine that I assume is a "get another battery now!" warning... So figure about 50 minutes of high followed by 40ish minutes of stepdown to low on the Utilitech alkaline that came with the light. I'll look forward to Dan's low level runtime results tomorrow! 

Double edit- a 17670 starts into the body nicely... Who's gonna be the first to have one bored for a 17500??? :devil:


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

psychbeat said:


> Seems similar to the 4sevens mini123 that I EDC in that you aren't supposed to run it with 16340 but u can.
> 
> I've been using mine for years with RCR mostly on med but occasionally on hi which is direct drive.



I've had the same thought. I believe the RCR restriction on the Quark Mini is due to the small body which cannot adequately dissipate the heat at the higher voltage for very long.

Perhaps the MDC head on an RCR is too hot on the CR123A body but the AA body is just large enough to keep the 14500 from overheating.

Or, maybe there is indeed a different driver in the MDC 1AA.


----------



## glockxj

If I could afford to possibly ruin my MDC HA, I would run it on a RCR, and see what kind of runtime/ heat it produces. 

But the possibility of destroying it scares me.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

The MDC SHO runs fine on an AW RCR123A for a couple of minutes then suddenly goes dark. 

Anyone else get the same result on this $99 experiment?

I think it is the PTC on the battery activating from the high current demand. :thinking:

And yes, the light works fine afterwards with a battery change.


----------



## Gene43

Ok, I feel I owe some explaination here. Both the MDC 1CR123 and 1AA share the same basic driver. However it is set up a bit differently for the differences in output. The driver is a boost driver using a two amp rated switch (transistor), a three amp schottky, and a 2.7 amp rated inductor. It has built in current limting when using a battery with less voltage than the Vf of the LED. When the voltage is above the Vf of the LED it will run freely, limited only by the resistance of the components it is running through. With this said, it should be safe to run, as long as the input voltage above the Vf is kept below 2 amps. I prefer to keep it less than 1.8 amps just to be safe. Also remember we are dealing with a XP-G2 LED rated for 1.5 amps. It is well heatsinked, so I feel safe at a slightly elevated input. The driver IC and capacitors are rated to 6v, so we should be good. If I start getting reports of blown up lights I may have to change the specs, but I feel safe where we are. As usual I stand behind my work.

I have run numerous fully charged protected AW 14500's through my personal MDC AA. I feel comfortable with this set up.

If you try it on the CR123 head (higher output head) it may pull too much (more than 1.8 amps) current. If this is the case, then I would not do it any longer than it takes to take the measurement. The MDC SHO uses and different set up, but the same rules apply. 

I have not tried an IMR cell. I know someone will (this is CPF after all!). If it pulls more than 1.8 amps then I would not use it for any longer than it takes to take the measurement. Please note, if it proves safe, it will drain the cell to beyond recovery. I recommend only protected cells.

Hopefully this will clear things up a bit.


Thanks, Gene


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Thanks Gene!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Gene43 said:


> Ok, I feel I owe some explaination here...
> 
> ...Hopefully this will clear things up a bit.
> 
> Thanks, Gene



Thank you Gene, great lights, I'll buy more. :thumbsup:


----------



## Random Dan

If this would run on RCR, and had a lower low mode (<30lm) I would buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## 270winchester

This. Is. Awesome.

That is all.


----------



## MojaveMoon07

scout24 said:


> My orange AA showed up today...



May I ask you to describe the tint when you get a chance ?


----------



## run4jc

MojaveMoon07 said:


> May I ask you to describe the tint when you get a chance ?



I will. I have 3 and they all have the same tint...a very nice, creamy white tint. Not blue - or painfully white, but just the slightest bit of off white. No shift through the beam or when at any of the various output levels. Although I went through a "warm spell" and still like neutral, this is my preferred and I might even add, favorite, tint.

@ Gene - the only 14500 that I have tried are my AW red label 14500s, which are of course, IMR cells. I used the light this morning on my dog walk - and used it primarily on low (can't see a lot of difference.) It measured 4.18V when I left - 4.0 when I returned. I never let it run for extended periods of time, and I always charge the cell when I return.

But if I understand you correctly, the best course would be to use a protected cell. Maybe something like the AW 14500 black label 750mAh protected? And did I understand you to say that ALL of the variants of the MDC are XPG2?

BTW, the light is amazing. If I had a "wish", I'd wish for the AA to have a lower low when using the 14500 cell, but that's no biggie. Feel, form, and function are just fantastic.

This is the bargain of the year. Malkoff USA quality construction, great versatility, amazing output, and the well known great Malkoff customer service.

Whether the MDC, MDC SHO, or MDC AA, these are awesome lights at a bargain price!!

EDIT - while I wait for my order of AW protected 14500s, I found 2 old Ultrafire protected 14500s, 900mAh. Charging one, dropped the other in showing 3.91V. Measured 371 lumen in my sphere and I couldn't be happier.

Will this cause me to considering letting go of my M61SHO/MD2 head/MD3 body? Or my MD2 turn key? Or my Hound Dog? Or Wildcat? HECK NO! Those all offer utility that differs from the little MDC - and long run times.

But for a versatile pocket rocket the MDC AA (and hopefully soon to come MDC AA HA) represents the best value out there.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Ok so the IMR pumps almost 500L. Li Ion brings it back to reality lol.


----------



## run4jc

Yessir - but I'm thinking that a freshly charged protected 14500 will get closer to the 450-475 range.  That old Ultrafire I dropped in was showing under 4V and hasn't been in a charger or a light in ages.

Can't test it now, though....installed a brand new alkaline and started the low level run time test. 



PoliceScannerMan said:


> Ok so the IMR pumps almost 500L. Li Ion brings it back to reality lol.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Awesome Dan! More interested in that anyways, thanks for all you do for us Flashaholics.


----------



## twl

Thanks to you guys for straightening me out.
I had missed the update on the new specs shown for these lights to allow the li-ion battery.
Sorry for the doubts.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Gene43 said:


> I have not tried an IMR cell. I know someone will (this is CPF after all!). If it pulls more than 1.8 amps then I would not use it for any longer than it takes to take the measurement. Please note, if it proves safe, it will drain the cell to beyond recovery. I recommend only protected cells.
> 
> Thanks, Gene



I just tried an AW IMR 16340 with the MDC SHO head. Initial draw measured on the 10 amp scale of an inexpensive digital multimeter was 2.23 amps, after about 20 seconds dropping to 2.05 amps. The current may have continued to drop to safer levels but these numbers were well above the 1.8 amp safety limit in your post so I discontinued the test per Gene's advice.

On the same MDC SHO head with a Tenergy LiFePO4 cell I get 1.28 amps, slightly drifting up to 1.29 amps after 30 seconds and seemingly stable in the short term after that.

Picking up an MDC 1CR123 head, on the IMR I get 2.2 amps on high, drifting to 2.09 amps after a few seconds. On low the current is 1.47 amps going down to 1.42 amps after a short time.

With the Tenergy cell the MDC 1CR123 current draws are stable at about .85 amps on high and .45 amps on low.

I wasn't able to accurately measure the current draw on strobe mode since the sampling rate of my DMM was comparable to the strobe rate on the MDC. My DMM does not have an averaging mode for current.


----------



## run4jc

I did a run time test with a fresh Eveready Energizer...it measured 1.62V right out of the package. Put the light on low early this morning and kept it beside me in my office. After 4 hours and 5 minutes the light started blinking so I shut it down.

To me, that's awesome. A plain old AA battery gave over 4 hours of 28 lumen light. It never varied in output. I checked the temperature a couple of times and it never exceeded 77 degrees and that was sitting on a table.

Home Run.

Then, at my buddy Scout24's suggestion I put a fresh AA in the body and attached the MDC SHO head. To my surprise that head developed 182 lumen with the alkaline battery!! Then I took my OLD (over 2 years) Ultrafire protected 14500 and tried it in the MDC AA and smiled when it produced 400 lumen.

Talk about your lego opportunities...


----------



## run4jc

MDC AA HA in stock...only 37 left after I ordered mine. 

Don't hesitate. This light is an amazing value.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Wow 37...


----------



## scout24

A couple less now...


----------



## Kif

Just order my first MDC HA 1AA .... 
Can't wait to get it


----------



## Husker

Why 1AA instead of 1CR123?


----------



## run4jc

Start reading HERE and follow through the posts....it will become clear quickly



Husker said:


> Why 1AA instead of 1CR123?


----------



## scout24

Only speaking for myself, it seems the 1xAA is a bit more flexible as to imput voltage, and I'm ok with the slightly longer body. Some may like the 123 size more, some may like the idea of getting an e-series compatible AA body...  Thank you, Dan, for all the time today measuring and testing setups for us...


----------



## glockxj

I started a runtime test with my MDC with an AW RCR123. I will report back with the results.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

glockxj said:


> I started a runtime test with my MDC with an AW RCR123. I will report back with the results.



On high or low? From my current measurements on AW IMR's posted above, I would think the draw on high on an AW RCR123 will be over Gene's safety limit of 1.8 amps for the initial runtime.


----------



## glockxj

On high, running an AW RCR123 fresh off the charger at 4.20 volts i got 24 minutes before the light dimmed to medium. I removed the battery and measured it at 3.22 volts.

According to my DMM, at 4.20 volts the draw is 1.85


----------



## parnass

Kif said:


> Just order my first MDC HA 1AA ....



Me, too.



Kif said:


> Can't wait to get it



Same here.


----------



## Husker

run4jc said:


> Start reading HERE and follow through the posts....it will become clear quickly



I just did, Thanks...

The reason I'm on this thread is because I see that Malkoff has quite a following + I'm very new to this level of flashlights (I own several regular types of lights) I want a decent light I can carry in my pocket every-day.

I went to the Malkoff site, I like the Orange but it said 'Sold Out', is that the same as 'Out Of Stock' on that site or does it mean 'Sorry Sucker' you missed out'?

Guess I'll order one in Blue, Red, or Black AA Version, Which Battery is the best to order for this light that I can recharge?


----------



## SCD

glockxj said:


> On high, running an AW RCR123 fresh off the charger at 4.20 volts i got 24 minutes before the light dimmed to medium. I removed the battery and measured it at 3.22 volts.
> 
> According to my DMM, at 4.20 volts the draw is 1.85




Thanks for that....glockxj and all who have posted numbers and measurements!! The puzzle is slowly coming together. Its a good time to be a Malkoffoholic!


----------



## Glock 22

glockxj said:


> On high, running an AW RCR123 fresh off the charger at 4.20 volts i got 24 minutes before the light dimmed to medium. I removed the battery and measured it at 3.22 volts.
> 
> According to my DMM, at 4.20 volts the draw is 1.85





Thanks for doing the test I was just wondering how it would do on an RCR.


----------



## SCD

Husker said:


> I just did, Thanks...
> 
> The reason I'm on this thread is because I see that Malkoff has quite a following + I'm very new to this level of flashlights (I own several regular types of lights) I want a decent light I can carry in my pocket every-day.
> 
> I went to the Malkoff site, I like the Orange but it said 'Sold Out', is that the same as 'Out Of Stock' on that site or does it mean 'Sorry Sucker' you missed out'?
> 
> Guess I'll order one in Blue, Red, or Black AA Version, Which Battery is the best to order for this light that I can recharge?



Husker, 
I'm sure Gene has been working hard on this batch of HA AA's that we have today/tonight...... If you want Orange or a different color....give it a few days and sign up for email alerts and be rewarded for your patience;-) I'm fairly certain there will be plenty to go round.


----------



## Husker

SCD said:


> Husker,
> I'm sure Gene has been working hard on this batch of HA AA's that we have today/tonight...... If you want Orange or a different color....give it a few days and sign up for email alerts and be rewarded for your patience;-) I'm fairly certain there will be plenty to go round.



Thank-U, I'll do that now, this will be my 2nd Real Flashlight, thanks to this site-->


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Ive got plenty of black lights, yawn, love the ORANGE MDC!!!


----------



## SCD

Husker said:


> Thank-U, I'll do that now, this will be my 2nd Real Flashlight, thanks to this site-->



Your welcome....I think:0).... Now Gene has to build another "ordinary" light and will keep ignoring my "custom" requests


----------



## Husker

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Ive got plenty of black lights, yawn, love the ORANGE MDC!!!



I put my request to be notified when Orange is back in stock,,I noticed that it does not have the 'HA' in its description, is that (HA) important?


----------



## SCD

Husker said:


> I put my request to be notified when Orange is back in stock,,I noticed that it does not have the 'HA' in its description, is that (HA) important?



Not unless your a Gator fan ...Gene list the type 2 as fairly thick and is probably close to HA. Get what you want and enjoy it. Any imperfection that you lovingly apply to it will have a story to go along......


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Agreed with what SCD says, I'm a gator fan. LOL

But color is fun, while the HA black will be tougher against scuffs, coins, keys, and the like, no light can survive a fall onto a hard surface scotch free. As long as you care for your light and dont drop it, the colors will hold up nicely. Man I cannot wait for my AA to show up tommorow!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

glockxj said:


> On high, running an AW RCR123 fresh off the charger at 4.20 volts i got 24 minutes before the light dimmed to medium. I removed the battery and measured it at 3.22 volts.
> 
> According to my DMM, at 4.20 volts the draw is 1.85



Thanks for pushing the envelope a little in the interest of science. :thumbsup:


----------



## Husker

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Man I cannot wait for my AA to show up tommorow!



What battery/brand are you gonna use?


----------



## run4jc

Husker said:


> What battery/brand are you gonna use?



Husker, you are making an awesome choice for your "2nd Real flashlight"...an AWESOME choice. And battery type choice is so flexible. I am using either a good alkaline (Duracell or Eveready), a Sanyo Eneloop, or an AW protected (black label) RCR 14500 - that's with my current orange version. As soon as the black HA gets here I'll settle on a 14500 in one and an eneloop or alkaline in the other. 

My twisted, flashalolic logic tells me that that eneloop equipped light will be my EDC (MDC?) and the 14500 equipped will be my dog walking light. The battery runtime tests have shown these lights to give such a wide range - from Glockxj's 24 minutes on high an AW RCR - to scout24's 50 minutes on high with an alkaline - to my 4 hours and 5 minutes with an alkaline on low.

Took out the orange one this morning to walk my dog (with a 14500) and was amazed at the quality of the beam, tint, and the incredible output from this small light. In my sphere it truly is right at 400 lumen from a 14500.

Awesome. :twothumbs


----------



## twl

For Gator fans, the orange head mixed with the blue body, or vice-versa, would be just the ticket!


----------



## run4jc

twl said:


> For Gator fans, the orange head mixed with the blue body, or vice-versa, would be just the ticket!



oh, geez. PSM and twl are gonna yell at me... I need a red one and a white one...Roll Tide!


----------



## Husker

run4jc said:


> Husker, you are making an awesome choice for your "2nd Real flashlight"...an AWESOME choice. And battery type choice is so flexible. I am using either a good alkaline (Duracell or Eveready), a Sanyo Eneloop, or an AW protected (black label) RCR 14500 - that's with my current orange version. As soon as the black HA gets here I'll settle on a 14500 in one and an eneloop or alkaline in the other.
> 
> My twisted, flashalolic logic tells me that that eneloop equipped light will be my EDC (MDC?) and the 14500 equipped will be my dog walking light. The battery runtime tests have shown these lights to give such a wide range - from Glockxj's 24 minutes on high an AW RCR - to scout24's 50 minutes on high with an alkaline - to my 4 hours and 5 minutes with an alkaline on low.
> 
> Took out the orange one this morning to walk my dog (with a 14500) and was amazed at the quality of the beam, tint, and the incredible output from this small light. In my sphere it truly is right at 400 lumen from a 14500.
> 
> Awesome. :twothumbs



Great info, I'm starting to get it...just did a Google on the eneloop (never heard of it) I see they have two versions:

((SANYO XX Battery "Powered by eneloop", 2500mAh High Capacity, AA Ni-MH Pre-Charged Rechargeable Batteries)) 

((SANYO eneloop 1,900 mAh Ni-MH minimum, improved low self discharge rechargeable AA batteries))

I'm guessing the 2500mAH is the 'ONE' to get for this light?...Also I have a XTAR VP-1 Charger, will I be able to charge these batteries in it?

I hope they are planning on producing more of these in Orange, does anyone know for sure??-->I'd hate to miss out on not ordering in another "Now_Available_Color" because I'm holding out for orange and maybe they are winding down this model?



twl said:


> For Gator fans, the orange head mixed with the blue body, or vice-versa, would be just the ticket!



As you can see by my screen name, *HUSKER RED *& WHITE would be the ticket for us!


----------



## run4jc

Husker said:


> I'm guessing the 2500mAH is the 'ONE' to get for this light?...Also I have a XTAR VP-1 Charger, will I be able to charge these batteries in it?
> 
> I hope they are planning on producing more of these in Orange, does anyone know for sure??-->I'd hate to miss out on not ordering in another "Now_Available_Color" because I'm holding out for orange and maybe they are winding down this model?
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see by my screen name, *HUSKER RED *& WHITE would be the ticket for us!



 NOOO! Don't use that charger! Use one of the chargers made specifically for the Eneloop (although there are other chargers out there.) It needs to be made for the 1.2V Eneloop.

No doubt Gene will make more in orange. Although I prefer "crimson", the orange is really nice. I prefer to think of it as "safety orange." 

Gotta respect the Huskers....and the Gators.... but I love my Tide.

Incidentally, after I walked my dog this morning with the MDC AA using a 14500, I changed the battery to a 1900mAh Eneloop and am carrying it even now. 110 lumen on high - 28 on low.

Love it.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Dang. I need a blue MDC!! Lol. 

My orange AA is out for delivery. I love going into the weekend with a new light.


----------



## Husker

run4jc said:


> Incidentally, after I walked my dog this morning with the MDC AA using a 14500, I changed the battery to a 1900mAh Eneloop and am carrying it even now. 110 lumen on high - 28 on low.



Why not just stay with the 14500-->:thinking:


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Dang. I need a blue MDC!! Lol.
> 
> My orange AA is out for delivery. I love going into the weekend with a new light.



The blue is really nice looking... I really wish I could get all of these colors, but I am a SHO guy, so black, black, or black for me.  

I had a blue and an orange multi-level, but I sold them.


----------



## Husker

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I had a blue and an orange multi-level, but I sold them.



Why?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

I will buy a blue when the third mode is low instead of strobe. It's bound to happen. 

I had a dream last night. I had a Titanium L/M/H Nichia 219 MDC.


----------



## run4jc

I don't want it to be that bright inside the house. 110 is plenty bright enough - heck, 28 is bright enough. I have another AA version on the way (just got the shipping notice from Gene  )- when it gets here I'll just swap lights.



Husker said:


> Why not just stay with the 14500-->:thinking:


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Husker said:


> Why?



I loved the lights, but did not like the UI or the PWM... I have been daily carrying my MDC SHO since I got it, though. Love that thing!


----------



## 270winchester

one small gripe though, the deeply recesses lens gets covered by pocket lint quickly and cleaning is difficult. Does anyone have a suggestion on how to effectively clean the lens while on the move?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I loved the lights, but did not like the UI or the PWM... I have been daily carrying my MDC SHO since I got it, though. Love that thing!



Same here, I wish the SHO had a low somewhere from 5 to 25 lumens but even single mode it is a terrific light. I have a couple of the three mode MDC's but what I carry lately is the SHO running a Tenergy LiFePO4.

I do look forward to the MDC 1AA. Someday I might be in a faraway land and the earthquake, tsunami, cyclone or invasion will happen and I'll be glad to have a bright light that will take ubiquitous AA batteries. I travel with several lights, spare batteries and a couple of chargers but in some scenarios they will be back in a hotel room and all I will have is what is in my pockets.


----------



## Tracker II

PoliceScannerMan said:


> I will buy a blue when the third mode is low instead of strobe. It's bound to happen.



Same here, give me a low of 5-10 in the third mode and and I'm all over an Orange AA.


----------



## BenChiew

PoliceScannerMan said:


> .........I had a dream last night. I had a Titanium L/M/H Nichia 219 MDC.


That is a sweet dream Brandon.


----------



## S1LVA

I just got my SHO about 5 minutes ago. It's awesome! I love the size.

Now I will go dream about the day that I get a LMH or LH version of the MDC.

S1LVA


----------



## Husker

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I loved the lights, but did not like the UI or the PWM... I have been daily carrying my MDC SHO since I got it, though. Love that thing!


I went to the FAQ could not find UI as it applies to flashlights, User Interface?

PWM are they talking about the Strobe function in the definition?

*PWM = *Pulse-Width Modulation; Refers to an out-put "setting" in which the LED flickers on-off extremely fast (nano-seconds) to save power, while having the appearance of being "constantly on". Leads to flickering when batteries are running low.


----------



## run4jc

Husker said:


> I went to the FAQ could not find UI as it applies to flashlights, User Interface?
> 
> PWM are they talking about the Strobe function in the definition?
> 
> *PWM = *Pulse-Width Modulation; Refers to an out-put "setting" in which the LED flickers on-off extremely fast (nano-seconds) to save power, while having the appearance of being "constantly on". Leads to flickering when batteries are running low.




No - PWM is a means of regulating the output or brightness level. Some people are sensitive to the extremely fast strobe (thank goodness I am not).

The user interface is the ubiquitous "clicky" - you can apply a light pressure press to activate and subsequent presses will cycle through the levels - high, low then strobe - then cycle back through.. Or you can fully depress the button and it will 'click' and lock in the on position. Subsequent clicks will activate off, low, off, strobe then off..

The strobe is more of a signaling mode. If you look at my review HERE you can see a short video of the strobe.

Hope this helps


----------



## Husker

run4jc said:


> No - PWM is a means of regulating the output or brightness level. Some people are sensitive to the extremely fast strobe (thank goodness I am not).
> 
> The user interface is the ubiquitous "clicky" - you can apply a light pressure press to activate and subsequent presses will cycle through the levels - high, low then strobe - then cycle back through.. Or you can fully depress the button and it will 'click' and lock in the on position. Subsequent clicks will activate off, low, off, strobe then off..
> 
> The strobe is more of a signaling mode. If you look at my review HERE you can see a short video of the strobe.
> 
> Hope this helps



Very helpful,,,Hope I can't see the PWM!


----------



## Not So Bright

I just received a MDC AA and it works great with the supplied battery. So I tried a 14500 li-ion, hi and low work fine but the strobe is strange. It does not strobe between hi and off but rather between hi and low.
Can anyone else with a 14500 and MDC AA try out strobe and post your results.

Thanks, NSB


----------



## run4jc

Not So Bright said:


> I just received a MDC AA and it works great with the supplied battery. So I tried a 14500 li-ion, hi and low work fine but the strobe is strange. It does not strobe between hi and off but rather between hi and low.
> Can anyone else with a 14500 and MDC AA try out strobe and post your results.
> 
> Thanks, NSB



I've tried it - the strobe is as you say...it doesn't strobe between "off" and "high" - more like a "high" and "less high". The strobe circuitry probably can't regulate that much current or something. Please, nobody point out how ignorant I am!!!


----------



## Not So Bright

run4jc, thanks for confirming that.


----------



## Shawnda6

Hi! Cool post! Please inform us when all could see a follow up!


----------



## glockxj

run4jc said:


> I've tried it - the strobe is as you say...it doesn't strobe between "off" and "high" - more like a "high" and "less high". The strobe circuitry probably can't regulate that much current or something. Please, nobody point out how ignorant I am!!!



The strobe on the MDC with a RCR123 is the same.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

I got my MDC AA orange, what a perfect length for a EDC. 

Plenty bright for its intended purpose of EDC. I been using a NiMh all afternoon. I wanted to see what a Li Ion would do so I put a black AW in it and compare with my MDC123, stomps it. 

Then i drop my brand new MDC AA from about 4 feet onto ROCK hard tile. It died upon impact, the MDC turned off, from 400L to 0. Picked it up, clicked the switch, it came back on. I guess the impact unclicked the McClicky. Lil ding in the bezel, the lens did not break. Now my light is ready to be a user. 

So um yes, this light is Malkoff tough! :rock:


----------



## MojaveMoon07

run4jc said:


> I will. I have 3 and they all have the same tint...a very nice, creamy white tint. Not blue - or painfully white, but just the slightest bit of off white. No shift through the beam or when at any of the various output levels. Although I went through a "warm spell" and still like neutral, this is my preferred and I might even add, favorite, tint [...]



Thank you very much


----------



## run4jc

PoliceScannerMan said:


> I got my MDC AA orange, what a perfect length for a EDC.
> 
> Plenty bright for its intended purpose of EDC. I been using a NiMh all afternoon. I wanted to see what a Li Ion would do so I put a black AW in it and compare with my MDC123, stomps it.
> 
> Then i drop my brand new MDC AA from about 4 feet onto ROCK hard tile. It died upon impact, the MDC turned off, from 400L to 0. Picked it up, clicked the switch, it came back on. I guess the impact unclicked the McClicky. Lil ding in the bezel, the lens did not break. Now my light is ready to be a user.
> 
> So um yes, this light is Malkoff tough! :rock:
> 
> [


So, Brandon, you perform the first "drop test" and the little light passes with flying colors! Can barely see the mark on the bezel - and that's not even the HA version.

Malkoff toughness indeed. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Yep that's right Dan. 

Passed with flying colors. 

The orange anodize is soooo nice. Seems like HA III.


----------



## BenChiew

I need to go get myself an AA MDC. Initially i thought that it cannot take Li-Ion and that was a deal breaker for me.
Now that I hear all these good stuff from you guys, I am in for one.


----------



## Cerealand

PoliceScannerMan said:


> I will buy a blue when the third mode is low instead of strobe. It's bound to happen.
> 
> I had a dream last night. I had a Titanium L/M/H Nichia 219 MDC.



My wallet hates your dreams. Once upon a time the Ti VME head/bezel was not in existence until somebody had a dream.


----------



## BenChiew

Cerealand said:


> My wallet hates your dreams. Once upon a time the Ti VME head/bezel was not in existence until somebody had a dream.


LOL


----------



## Z-Tab

I would instantly buy a Ti MDC, AA or 123.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Cerealand said:


> My wallet hates your dreams. Once upon a time the Ti VME head/bezel was not in existence until somebody had a dream.



That was me also.


----------



## parnass

While I have no desire to disassemble the MDC HA 1AA, I am curious how one would replace the clicky switch if required. I can see what looks like an external O-ring around the outside of the rubber switch cover.

The battery tube and tail cap look like a single piece of aluminum.

Must one access the tailcap from the head end of the battery tube using a special tool with super long reach?

Thanks.


----------



## mossyoak

I'm all over a L/M/H or L/H version. 5 lumens on low would be perfect


----------



## SCD

Parnass,
I don't have my MDC's yet(hopefully today) but they look like the new MD2/3/4 tail. Take a dull pick etc....and carefully work between the boot and o-ring being careful not to damage either...once the o-ring is removed the boot will come out and you should be looking at the two holes in the top of a McClicky screwed into the body.


----------



## SCD

mossyoak said:


> I'm all over a L/M/H or L/H version. 5 lumens on low would be perfect



+most I would think!
I don't like a forced high in a small/edc and am no fan of disco modes but as long as one isn't new to the e-series game....the little MDC's are quite versatile(especially the AA), having a AA e body is the cherry on top and I for one will have to have a couple in my stable while waiting for Gene to get through that programming class.
A bunch of options...AA alkaline/Nimh/lithium/lithium phosphate/lithium ion/AAx2, 123A/lithium phosphate/lithium ion etc


----------



## BenChiew

My MDC AA just shipped. Woohoo.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Gene wasn't just a woofin' when he said the MDC has no reverse polarity protection. 

I tried a battery change with my SHO in the dark, it didn't light and you know the rest.

As they used to say in Navy flight training, I had a fifty-fifty chance and I blew it. :sigh:

The MDC is a work in progress and I will buy more, but I think the reverse polarity issue needs to be addressed if at all feasible.


----------



## Grizzman

Bummer


----------



## parnass

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> ...
> The MDC is a work in progress and I will buy more, but I think the reverse polarity issue needs to be addressed if at all feasible.



Ouch. Sorry to hear about the mishap.

What is the warranty on an MDC? No warranty information was furnished with my MDC and I cannot find warranty information on Malkoff turnkey flashlights at the Malkoff Devices web site.

I saw the 30 day guarantee policy, but what happens if a Malkoff manufactured flashlight fails _after_ 30 days?


----------



## jorn

Dont worry about the warranty. IF it breaks, gene will take care of you. But you dont hear about a failing malkoff that often.. Or ever?


----------



## BenChiew

I think the warranty applies in normal usage. Probably does not cover misuse.


----------



## parnass

jorn said:


> Dont worry about the warranty. IF it breaks, gene will take care of you....



Thanks. :thanks:

I received email from Gene Malkoff last night which said the same. That's great news and inspires confidence.

Wish a statement of the warranty appeared on the web site and had been packaged with the flashllight.


----------



## Tana

parnass said:


> Thanks. :thanks:
> 
> I received email from Gene Malkoff last night which said the same. That's great news and inspires confidence.
> 
> Wish a statement of the warranty appeared on the web site and had been packaged with the flashllight.



Gene is awesome !!!


----------



## BenChiew

Can't believe that Gene covers damage from that too. 
Respect.......


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Parnass was not the guy who put the battery in backwards. He was wondering what the warranty was. 

I change batteries in the dark all the time. Just feel for the nipple, that's the positive side. 

Gene puts a big bold warning these lights are not polarity protected. I personally would feel guilty exchanging for a new one if I blew mine up.


----------



## BenChiew

Think it was Vox.


----------



## jorn

I still remebmer a "warranty claim" from gene that got me qurious on how well his products really could be. Quote from Gene 2008:
"If you experience a failure of a M60 for any reason. (Even if you accidentally tape some C4 to it.) Just contact me and I will replace it."

Cant beat that warranty.


----------



## mossyoak

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Parnass was not the guy who put the battery in backwards. He was wondering what the warranty was.
> 
> I change batteries in the dark all the time. Just feel for the nipple, that's the positive side.
> 
> Gene puts a big bold warning these lights are not polarity protected. I personally would feel guilty exchanging for a new one if I blew mine up.



^This. It's not hard to feel for the positive anode.


----------



## BenChiew

jorn said:


> I still remebmer a "warranty claim" from gene that got me qurious on how well his products really could be. Quote from Gene 2008:
> "If you experience a failure of a M60 for any reason. (Even if you accidentally tape some C4 to it.) Just contact me and I will replace it."
> 
> Cant beat that warranty.



OMG. Your kidding me. 
I have got a M60. Now where do I get some C4?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Parnass was not the guy who put the battery in backwards. He was wondering what the warranty was.
> 
> I change batteries in the dark all the time. Just feel for the nipple, that's the positive side.
> 
> Gene puts a big bold warning these lights are not polarity protected. I personally would feel guilty exchanging for a new one if I blew mine up.





Benchiew said:


> Think it was Vox.



Just to be clear, I'm not expecting Gene to fix or replace the light. Putting the battery in my beloved MDC HA SHO backwards was the second dumbest thing I did yesterday. The dumbest was admitting it here on CPF. 

I'm hoping others can learn from my two mistakes ('cause I never seem to ).

My personal thanks to Bob Parnass for all those great articles and reviews during the golden age of analog scanners. I've got drawers full of those radios thanks to you and others. And, come to think of it, I have drawers full of flashlights thanks to Gene and the other folks here on CPF.

The lack of reverse polarity protection in the MDC is well advertised on Gene's product pages and I've got other MDC's but I would hope this 'issue' can be addressed in future designs. Captain (later Major) Edward Aloysius Murphy would applaud my request for a design change I'm sure. :thumbsup:

And, the SHO still works somewhat, single mode, but seems to put out maybe 60 lumens or so. I guess I blew the buckwheat driver, maybe it's now just a resistance.

The MDC HA 1AA is here to console me for my loss. It is indeed like two different lights on 14500's and AA's and feels great in the hand.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> And, the SHO still works somewhat, single mode, but seems to put out maybe 60 lumens or so. I guess I blew the buckwheat driver, maybe it's now just a resistance.



Would you mind doing a runtime test with it like that? Did you just convert your MDC SHO into an MDC LLL?


----------



## parnass

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> .. My personal thanks to Bob Parnass for all those great articles and reviews during the golden age of analog scanners. I've got drawers full of those radios thanks to you and others. And, come to think of it, I have drawers full of flashlights thanks to Gene and the other folks here on CPF. ..



I, too, look back with a smile on the golden age of analog scanner radios, Vox. Thanks for the praise.

Perhaps someone could devise a thin plastic disk to insert in the MDC battery tube which can serve as reverse polarity protection.

Here is a photo of my MDC 1AA HA.


----------



## BenChiew

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Would you mind doing a runtime test with it like that? Did you just convert your MDC SHO into an MDC LLL?



It is a new iteration.


----------



## Tana

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Would you mind doing a runtime test with it like that? Did you just convert your MDC SHO into an MDC LLL?



Haha... I thought the same thing...

Anyone want to turn SHO into loooooong running 6P incan equivalent - install the battery backwards...

Note: This is just a joke and I cannot be blamed for any issue that might be raised after reading my post...


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Would you mind doing a runtime test with it like that? Did you just convert your MDC SHO into an MDC LLL?



Let me give it a try. I got almost exactly 20 minutes on the SHO earlier with a Tenergy LiFePO4 cell for comparison.
____________________

Well, I just got about an hour and twenty minutes on the LiFePO4, moonlight mode after that. Maybe brighter than 60 lumens with the battery fresh off the charger, more of an MDC L than an MDC LLL I would say.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

mossyoak said:


> ^This. It's not hard to feel for the positive anode.



As you so ably just demonstrated, it's easy to get things backwards.  On a battery, the positive terminal is the _*cathode*__*:*_



> *Batteries* have three parts, an anode (-), a *cathode* (+), and the electrolyte.



See:

http://www.qrg.northwestern.edu/projects/vss/docs/power/2-how-do-batteries-work.html

I'm also lysdexic...


----------



## Cerealand

Eh, mistakes happen. Sometimes in the dark, you would just want to have the battery in the light as fast as possible.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

And, since we are discussing complex electrical aspects of the MDC 'electronics package' (like getting me to remember not to put the battery in bass ackwards), I think the runtime formula on Gene's MDC 1AA product page is slightly misstated:




> Runtimes will depend on capacity and draw of batteries used. In general capacity/draw * 0.80 or
> 
> {[mah battery/draw]*0.80}=approx runtime in minutes.
> 
> Approx Draw by voltage:
> 1.2v to 1.5v = 2000mah
> 3.7v = 1600mah



Plugging in some round numbers with a little hand waving:

There is a nominal 2000 mah Eneloop battery. The draw at 1.5 volts from the table above is 2000 mah [sic]. Plug those into the formula and you get an approximate runtime of .8 minutes (48 seconds) right?

Actually, I believe the draw should be stated in ma (milliamps), not mah (milliamp hours) and dividing 2000 mah for the battery by 2000 ma for the draw you get 1 hour which times .8 equals 48 minutes. I think Gene's formula gives the runtime in _hours_, not in minutes if my dimensional analysis is correct. It seems reasonable that the MDC 1AA would use about 80% of the power in the battery before the voltage dropped too low to be usable.


----------



## papageorgio

Without polarity protection, I really can't pull the trigger on this light. As much as I try to keep my lights away from my 2 year old, there is always at least one within reach and he loves to disassemble and put back together which I really don't mind, ( its good for his development after all) but if he got a hold of a malkoff I just know it would go poof eventually!


----------



## twl

I'm sure that Gene is aware that some of these things that have been mentioned are causing a certain percentage of people to hold back from buying.
As time goes by, he can hopefully address some of these issues to the extent that it is possible, and refine the product for including some percentage of the hold-outs.

Can't please everyone, but he can whittle down the objections as he goes along.


----------



## N/Apower

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Gene wasn't just a woofin' when he said the MDC has no reverse polarity protection.
> 
> I tried a battery change with my SHO in the dark, it didn't light and you know the rest.
> 
> As they used to say in Navy flight training, I had a fifty-fifty chance and I blew it. :sigh:
> 
> The MDC is a work in progress and I will buy more, but I think the reverse polarity issue needs to be addressed if at all feasible.



This is the only reason I have not bought one.


----------



## BenChiew

Btw, is there reverse polarity protection with Gene's P60 drop in?


----------



## archimedes

Benchiew said:


> Btw, is there reverse polarity protection with Gene's P60 drop in?



No, none in the M30- / M60- / M61-series, if I remember correctly .... (not sure about the other series, but would expect not there either).


----------



## Tana

archimedes said:


> No, none in the M30- / M60- / M61-series, if I remember correctly....



Well, in that case, MDC is given so much attention to this detail but who here recalls anyone blew up electronics in M60/M61 series because of reversed batteries?


----------



## archimedes

Tana said:


> Well, in that case, MDC is given so much attention to this detail but who here recalls anyone blew up electronics in M60/M61 series because of reversed batteries?



There have indeed been a few posts about this, here and in other similar forums ....

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?221241-Pull-optic-out-of-dead-Malkoff-M30

http://flashlightnews.net/forum/index.php?topic=2125.0;wap2


----------



## BenChiew

It becomes more obvious now as to why Gene is not concerned about this.
With the small number of incidences and experiences drawn from the drop in, should there be a great concern about the reverse polarity protection bit for the MDC.
Statistics have shown that it is a non event. Would it be prudent to leave it out? One less circuit to go wrong?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Since we are discussing the reverse polarity issue, I would observe that it seems to me to be twice as likely to cause damage in an unprotected single cell light as in an 'at risk' two cell light.

If you toss the batteries in the light in random orientation you have a one in four chance with a two cell light of blowing the driver since the two cases with the batteries reversed with respect to each other will not cause damage. You have to get both batteries backwards in a two cell light to get reverse polarity to the head.

Of course, you don't toss the batteries in randomly (unless you are papagiogio's two-year-old ) , one cell may be stronger than the other etc. But I think it is easier to get one battery backwards than both so I think that the MDC like other single cell lights is more vulnerable to the problem of reverse polarity.

Two solutions I've seen to preventing reverse polarity damage in flashlight electronics are preventing contact physically if the battery is inserted backwards and insertion of a diode to block reverse current flow.

Bob has suggested a method for implementing the first solution on the MDC:



parnass said:


> Perhaps someone could devise a thin plastic disk to insert in the MDC battery tube which can serve as reverse polarity protection.



Using a diode to protect the light electronics adds resistance (and cost) to the low voltage circuit.

Some semiconductor circuit designs and components don't seem to require reverse voltage protection at all. I've gotten the anode and cathode mixed up myself on an XP-G2 LED emitter with no apparent harm. Anode and cathode are different concepts from positive and negative depending on whether the device produces or uses electrical power:



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> The usual cathode confusion caught me once more. The terminal labled '+' on a battery is the cathode, on an LED the '+' terminal is, you guessed it, the anode. The original Seoul SSC P4 emitter had a tab labeled in the docs as a 'cathode mark'. I was lysdexic and installed the new LED backwards. The XP-G2 blinked and shut down with the reverse polarity while I puzzled over the cause. With the help of a voltmeter I figured out the problem, reinstalled the board correctly and the light worked great.



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...e-U2-amp-LX2&p=4088657&viewfull=1#post4088657

Of course, this reversal was at the output, not the input of the driver but the LED seemed to somehow not be damaged and even blinked to indicate that it had power but something was wrong.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

archimedes said:


> No, none in the M30- / M60- / M61-series, if I remember correctly .... (not sure about the other series, but would expect not there either).



The only caution that Gene had with the XR-E series was with the M30, which he specially stated not to reverse polarity. I did that with an M30 and PUFF. I did not expect Gene to cover my mistake.

Bill


----------



## kyhunter1

Im a official member of the MDC club now. Mine is the SHO, and the head will be ran on a new E1B body. The reverse polarity issue made me extra cautious when putting the first cell in this morning. For intelligent flashlight users like myself  it's not a problem. I want reccomend it to the un-enlightnened till it has polarity protection. So far, I like it. It's super bright for a single cell light, and the tint is a nice white considering it's a cool XPG2. Flawless beam. The lights in the picture are the ones I carry 99% of the time. Im sure my new MDC will steal alot of burntime from the other two  At first glance, the only thing I dont really care for is how deep the reflector is recessed into the head. Even with the slightly larger opening at the reflector, some of the spill beam is cut into with the three notches showing up in the beam. It's not a problem for me and Im happy with the light anyhow. Maybe on future versions, Gene could use a thinner lens retention ring, and use the extra room for more heat sinking mass in the head. It would boost OTF lumens slightly too. Just a thought. On the plus side, the lens will be less likely to be scratched or cracked with it recessed deeper. My MDC will not be a shelf queen, so I guess it's better recessed for my use. That's probably what Gene was thinking with this light too. Always a trade off. Im sure this has already been discussed. Just throwing in my 2 cents worth. All things considered any version of the MDC is a homerun of a light for Malkoff Devices.


----------



## Tana

kyhunter1 said:


> Im a official member of the MDC club now. Mine is the SHO, and the head will be ran on a new E1B body. The reverse polarity issue made me extra cautious when putting the first cell in this morning. For intelligent flashlight users like myself  it's not a problem. I want reccomend it to the un-enlightnened till it has polarity protection. So far, I like it. It's super bright for a single cell light, and the tint is a nice white considering it's a cool XPG2. Flawless beam. The lights in the picture are the ones I carry 99% of the time. Im sure my new MDC will steal alot of burntime from the other two  At first glance, the only thing I dont really care for is how deep the reflector is recessed into the head. Even with the slightly larger opening at the reflector, some of the spill beam is cut into with the three notches showing up in the beam. It's not a problem for me and Im happy with the light anyhow. Maybe on future versions, Gene could use a thinner lens retention ring, and use the extra room for more heat sinking mass in the head. It would boost OTF lumens slightly too. Just a thought. On the plus side, the lens will be less likely to be scratched or cracked with it recessed deeper. My MDC will not be a shelf queen, so I guess it's better recessed for my use. That's probably what Gene was thinking with this light too. Always a trade off. Im sure this has already been discussed. Just throwing in my 2 cents worth. All things considered any version of the MDC is a homerun of a light for Malkoff Devices.



Is it an optical illusion or MDC head is slightly LONGER than VME ???

Is there any chance you could screw incan bezel from E series onto MDC body (and post a pic, of course0 ???
That is going to be my EDC but my MDC is stuck in California for next 6-7 weeks...


----------



## kyhunter1

Length is the same as the VME, but the MDC is a few mm thinner. I dont have any E series incan stuff. Waiting stinks, especially 7 weeks!



Tana said:


> Is it an optical illusion or MDC head is slightly LONGER than VME ???
> 
> Is there any chance you could screw incan bezel from E series onto MDC body (and post a pic, of course0 ???
> That is going to be my EDC but my MDC is stuck in California for next 6-7 weeks...


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

I checked last night, too... the diameter of the VME is much bigger than the MDC. Length-wise, they are about the same. If the VME is longer it is only by fractions of a fraction of a fraction. 

I do not have any black E-series heads left. If no one posts a pic I have a HA green one I can pop on if you still need a pic. If you are thinking of modding, it would be a pretty compact setup!


----------



## Tana

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I checked last night, too... the diameter of the VME is much bigger than the MDC. Length-wise, they are about the same. If the VME is longer it is only by fractions of a fraction of a fraction.
> 
> I do not have any black E-series heads left. If no one posts a pic I have a HA green one I can pop on if you still need a pic. If you are thinking of modding, it would be a pretty compact setup!



Any color will do, honestly... I love modding E-series incan heads (check links in my signature) and I have two fixed for myself, one with Nichia219 and low voltage driver and second one with XPG2 with KDv2 in 18650 body... MDC CR123 I believe will be a perfect body for one of them so I can swap the heads whenever I need more runtime/compact setup (as both use McClicky)... so I'd really appreciate the pic... thanks...

And thanks to kyhunter1... These little incan heads are getting harder and harder to find... sigh...


----------



## 880arm

Tana said:


> Any color will do, honestly... I love modding E-series incan heads (check links in my signature) and I have two fixed for myself, one with Nichia219 and low voltage driver and second one with XPG2 with KDv2 in 18650 body... MDC CR123 I believe will be a perfect body for one of them so I can swap the heads whenever I need more runtime/compact setup (as both use McClicky)... so I'd really appreciate the pic... thanks...
> 
> And thanks to kyhunter1... These little incan heads are getting harder and harder to find... sigh...



Here are a few pics with an E2E head on a MDC SHO. It makes for a very compact package and the head and old incandescent lamp assembly works fine with the MDC. I finally found my missing E1B (hooray!) so I included it for comparison purposes.


----------



## Tana

880arm said:


> Here are a few pics with an E2E head on a MDC SHO. It makes for a very compact package and the head and old incandescent lamp assembly works fine with the MDC. I finally found my missing E1B (hooray!) so I included it for comparison purposes.



That is really nice setup, just like I imagined... can't wait to replace my VG-FB1 body with tougher MDC... sweet EDC, for sure...

Thanks arm880... and getting it pictured right next to E1B was a great move, it shows it's dimensions 100%... great idea...

P.S.
Checked also your collection in your signature link... awesome... Keep majority of those away from me... Like I said to few SF collectors, I always add something or mod it completely loosing it's collector's item's value... I believe that I only have LX2 is in stock condition of about 30 Surefires I have...


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Thanks to Dan, I've been running a AW IMR in my CR123 MDC, what a pocket rocket. :naughty:


----------



## hect

Can anyone recommend a good belt pouch/holster - horizontal carry preferred - for the MDC (CR123 version)? Thanks


----------



## kyhunter1

Has anybody confirmed that a RCR123 is safe in a SHO MDC yet? Im anxious to try it, but dont want to burn it up. I know some are using rcr's in the 123 MDC's.


----------



## BenChiew

The MDC AA is very bright with a rechargeable 14500. No difference between high low. Strobe is more like a flicker rather than strobe but very bright. So basically, you have a single level brightness in all 3. Runs hot really quick. 

Using eneloops will give you the 3 reported levels. I like it.


----------



## Paloa

Benchiew said:


> The MDC AA is very bright with a rechargeable 14500. No difference between high low. Strobe is more like a flicker rather than strobe but very bright. So basically, you have a single level brightness in all 3. Runs hot really quick.
> 
> Using eneloops will give you the 3 reported levels. I like it.



Thank you. That was exactly what I was observing. It is nice to have confirmation. The versatility is great. 

Yesterday I received a couple of malkoff vme heads and some dropins. So far I haven't been able to get them to work. They fit, but don't light. I am a novice so just started troubleshooting. Have you made them work? Any advice?


----------



## BenChiew

Paloa said:


> Thank you. That was exactly what I was observing. It is nice to have confirmation. The versatility is great.
> 
> Yesterday I received a couple of malkoff vme heads and some dropins. So far I haven't been able to get them to work. They fit, but don't light. I am a novice so just started troubleshooting. Have you made them work? Any advice?



What body are you using with the VME? It should just be plug and play. 
What drop in are they?


----------



## Paloa

Benchiew said:


> What body are you using with the VME? It should just be plug and play.
> What drop in are they?



I was experimenting with my AA mdc body and M61WL [16]. I also have a 123 mdc. I am new to dropins.

Note I was getting some weird voltage reading on my new (recharged 1x) aw14500 750mah. I have ordered a new meter to see if meter is issue. I haven't had time to experiment with my other cells or configurations.


----------



## CMAG

Paloa said:


> I was experimenting with my AA mdc body and M61WL [16]. I also have a 123 mdc. I am new to dropins.
> 
> Note I was getting some weird voltage reading on my new (recharged 1x) aw14500 750mah. I have ordered a new meter to see if meter is issue. I haven't had time to experiment with my other cells or configurations.


m61's I have will only run on 2 cells, 3.4 to 9 volt is what Malkoff say, say below 3.4V they drop out of regulation but dont want to run on single cell 
try a M31 for low volt setup .8 volt to 3.3 volt but 1.2 volt for full output


----------



## BenChiew

Paloa said:


> I was experimenting with my AA mdc body and M61WL [16]. I also have a 123 mdc. I am new to dropins.
> 
> Note I was getting some weird voltage reading on my new (recharged 1x) aw14500 750mah. I have ordered a new meter to see if meter is issue. I haven't had time to experiment with my other cells or configurations.



A AA 1.2v will not light up a M61 type drop in. If you are using the AW14500 3.7v, that should light it up.


----------



## jorn

Yep, the m61 series wont light up with a single 1,5v battery. It should work fine with a 14500.
Im using 2 aa's on my m61LLL 219. It runs out of regulation, but it runs forever. Havent changed the batteries since i got it, and i use it alot.
My old m30w runs fine on a single aa, but its my dedicated light for my softgun. Really want to get my hands on a mcd aa tube. 
I wish Gene could sell some aa bodys to pepole that are wanting the single aa "e-seies"/mcd tube. The e-series marked have been starving for aa tubes for years, so i guess im not the only one drooling for that body.


----------



## BenChiew

Don at McGizmo has a titanium AA tube. E series compatible with McClicky. 
$170 plus shipping a pop though.


----------



## jorn

I know, but, it's titanium, and i dont have a titanium vme to match it. So that route would cost me 170$ + shipping for the body, +95$ +shipping for the ti vme head. Too mutch for somehting strudy can i can beat around/play/lego with. That would poke a big hole in my "benelli super vinchi" saving account.
Im ok with just getting my hands on that aa body


----------



## kyhunter1

I checked with Gene about using RCR123's in my MDC SHO. He said as long as the current draw is no more than 1.8 amps that it should be ok. Mine showed 2.02 amps. Bummer.... I have a 10A rated craftsmen multi meter, so I would assume the reading is fairly accurate. I will probably get the AA MDC pretty soon and use the head on my E1B body for RCR capability. The SHO is awesome, but a little power hungry if you use it much.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Wonder what my cr123 is drawing on a IMR? 

Been running just fine with it. At my own risk of course.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Wonder what my cr123 is drawing on a IMR?
> 
> Been running just fine with it. At my own risk of course.



Here are some numbers I posted earlier in the thread:



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I just tried an AW IMR 16340 with the MDC SHO head. Initial draw measured on the 10 amp scale of an inexpensive digital multimeter was 2.23 amps, after about 20 seconds dropping to 2.05 amps. The current may have continued to drop to safer levels but these numbers were well above the 1.8 amp safety limit in your post so I discontinued the test per Gene's advice.
> 
> On the same MDC SHO head with a Tenergy LiFePO4 cell I get 1.28 amps, slightly drifting up to 1.29 amps after 30 seconds and seemingly stable in the short term after that.
> 
> Picking up an MDC 1CR123 head, on the IMR I get 2.2 amps on high, drifting to 2.09 amps after a few seconds. On low the current is 1.47 amps going down to 1.42 amps after a short time.
> 
> With the Tenergy cell the MDC 1CR123 current draws are stable at about .85 amps on high and .45 amps on low.
> 
> I wasn't able to accurately measure the current draw on strobe mode since the sampling rate of my DMM was comparable to the strobe rate on the MDC. My DMM does not have an averaging mode for current.



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...in-the-works&p=4161085&viewfull=1#post4161085


----------



## Husker

Well I just ordered a "Malkoff MDC O 1AA Flashlight" thanks to this thread, my 1st EDC & 2nd flashlight-->I'm Doomed--><--Husker


----------



## Calcustom

I just ordered my first Malkoff. I went with the MDC O 1AA also. I was going to hold out for a L-M-H but..... didn't want to wait.


----------



## Husker

Calcustom said:


> I just ordered my first Malkoff. I went with the MDC O 1AA also. I was going to hold out for a L-M-H but..... didn't want to wait.


I am confused as to the best battery suited for this light, is the http://www.doingoutdoor.com/4-pcs-k...h-p-304.html?zenid=v65ogt3g5qcbal6d9vvn1jsdn3 a good one or should I look for something else (brand)?


----------



## run4jc

We probably shouldn't 'endorse' any particular brand....but I either use an Eneloop, an alkaline AA, or one of these. I really like the AW14500 black label protected cell.



Husker said:


> I am confused as to the best battery suited for this light, is the http://www.doingoutdoor.com/4-pcs-k...h-p-304.html?zenid=v65ogt3g5qcbal6d9vvn1jsdn3 a good one or should I look for something else (brand)?


----------



## parnass

I usually power the MDC AA with an Energizer Ultimate Lithium non rechargeable battery, though I have also used a Sanyo Eneloop low self discharge NiMH cell.


----------



## Husker

Today, I received my 1st real (CPF Standard's) Flashlight-->


----------



## ZMZ67

Nice collection of Star railroad lanterns surrounding the MDC :thumbsup:


----------



## Tana

Husker said:


> Today, I received my 1st real (CPF Standard's) Flashlight-->



FIND WALDO !!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

I would buy one if they did a Low - Medium - High model. Any idea if one is in the works?


----------



## Norm

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> I would buy one if they did a Low - Medium - High model. Any idea if one is in the works?


I have a black HA 123 it's almost the perfect EDC, it has Malkoff written all over it (speaking metaphorically), if it came with a two speed interface, I'd say "fine all of my other Malkoffs are two level" but having a three speed light I just can't help but wish for a firefly mode.

I ordered within hours of these going up and hoped for a serial below 50, I received 147 , to quote a famous Australian "such is life".

Norm


----------



## parnass

Are you looking for a belt holster for the Malkoff Devices MDC? The MDC is approximately the same size as the Inova T1, though the MDC's head is a smidge larger diameter. 

Both flashlights fit inside the Stallion Leather case made for the Inova T1. The case is constructed from thick leather, fastens with a sturdy snap, and is made in Wisconsin.


----------



## BenChiew

Where can I buy that holster online?


----------



## parnass

Benchiew said:


> Where can I buy that holster online?



Stallion Leather is the name of the manufacturer. Here is the Stallion Leather web page for the T1 leather holster: 

http://stallionleather.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=&products_id=260

I bought the holster years ago from a dealer which no longer shows this holster on their web site. CPF policies discourage posting dealer links on this forum.


----------



## 1313

Does a 18350 fit in the MDC? Wanna use this body with an e series head and vice versa.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

1313 said:


> Does a 18350 fit in the MDC? Wanna use this body with an e series head and vice versa.



No.


----------



## Kid9P

I'm loving my MDC SHO


----------



## RI Chevy

Looks like a MalkoffFire!


----------



## Kid9P

In my opinion, it's what the EB1 should have been. It's my favorite EDC next to my HDS.


----------



## Grizzman

Kid9P said:


> I'm loving my MDC SHO



Outstanding light!! I've been casually looking for an E1 type body for months.

Grizz


----------



## run4jc

Man, that's cool. I tell you, the MDC in its various forms has become my favorite. I can see where this combo would be a great addition to any collection! Nice.



Kid9P said:


> I'm loving my MDC SHO


----------



## johnny0000

That sir....is badass.



Kid9P said:


> I'm loving my MDC SHO


----------



## BenChiew

parnass said:


> Stallion Leather is the name of the manufacturer. Here is the Stallion Leather web page for the T1 leather holster:
> 
> http://stallionleather.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=&products_id=260
> 
> I bought the holster years ago from a dealer which no longer shows this holster on their web site. CPF policies discourage posting dealer links on this forum.



Thanks Parnass.


----------



## bigchelis

Does Anybody have this Malkoff MDC in a 2*AA format. Hopefully a Surefire 2*AA body of some sort. Maybe a McGizmo 2*AA. Thank you, bigC


----------



## BenChiew

bigchelis said:


> Does Anybody have this Malkoff MDC in a 2*AA format. Hopefully a Surefire 2*AA body of some sort. Maybe a McGizmo 2*AA. Thank you, bigC



BigC. I have the option. Why?


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Bc, you looking to test it in that format?

Bill


----------



## BenChiew

Bullzeyebill. What have you got in mind?
I have the MDC AA and the McGizmo 2AA pak.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Benchiew said:


> Bullzeyebill. What have you got in mind?



The question was directed to BigC.

Bill


----------



## bigchelis

I don't have my Sphere to test anymore but it would be good to at least see how cool that set-up looks and what type of currents two L91's generate in the Malkoff MDC bezel. bigC


----------



## BenChiew

Bullzeyebill said:


> The question was directed to BigC.
> 
> Bill



Sorry Bill. I thought it was for me.


----------



## 1313

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> I would buy one if they did a Low - Medium - High model. Any idea if one is in the works?



+1! LMH would be perfect


----------



## BenChiew

1313 said:


> +1! LMH would be perfect


+1
I will get another if this is offered.


----------



## Calcustom

+2 

I will also pick up another one if it has LMH. The tint on this light is great , its like snow white I really like it.


----------



## Random Dan

I would also buy a LMH one, especially if it supported 3.7v Li-Ions without changing the brightness levels.


----------



## Random Dan

Can anyone tell me if the switch used allows for momentary as well as constant-on? Thanks.


----------



## Glock 22

Random Dan said:


> Can anyone tell me if the switch used allows for momentary as well as constant-on? Thanks.



Yes it works both ways.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Random Dan

Glock 22 said:


> Yes it works both ways.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2



Cool, I may buy a AA version to use as my secondary EDC.


----------



## bigchelis

I have a one of these and noticed something not mentioned here. The AA size is actually the thickness of a normal Surefire LX2 or something like that. I like my AA size lights to truly be thin and dedicated for that thick of a cell. This body however I think would and can be bored to fit my IMR 18500 cells. That would be awesome and definitely something I need to do. For reference you can see a Peak Volcano AA size light and an IMR 18350 cell.


----------



## Glock 22

A L/M/H version would be nice. Especially one early morning Turkey hunts, having the low first would be a game changer. I've carried the SHO ever since it came out and I absolutely love it, it will be in my pocket for a very long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BenChiew

bigchelis said:


> I have a one of these and noticed something not mentioned here. The AA size is actually the thickness of a normal Surefire LX2 or something like that. I like my AA size lights to truly be thin and dedicated for that thick of a cell. This body however I think would and can be bored to fit my IMR 18500 cells. That would be awesome and definitely something I need to do. For reference you can see a Peak Volcano AA size light and an IMR 18350 cell.



If boring can allow the tube to take the 18500, I am sure there will be many interesting combinations.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

I have been really digging my SHOs. I am crossing my fingers that an L or LL single level version will eventually come out, or a single level AA.


----------



## Random Dan

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I have been really digging my SHOs. I am crossing my fingers that an L or LL single level version will eventually come out, or a single level AA.


Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but couldn't you use an M31L or M31LL designed for VME head?
http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/m31l-to-fit-vme-head-p-30.html
http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/m31ll-to-fit-vme-head-p-95.html


----------



## tjswarbrick

Random Dan said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but couldn't you use an M31L or M31LL designed for VME head?
> http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/m31l-to-fit-vme-head-p-30.html
> http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/m31ll-to-fit-vme-head-p-95.html



I don't have one yet, but from what I've gathered reading through this thread, the M31 would not work in the MDC head. It seems you could get a VME head and affix it to the MDC, but that would be larger than stock, as well as requiring additional outlay of cash. Wouldn't a VME head and M31 cost about as much as an entire MDC? Still - it is one possible solution.


----------



## Paloa

Yes you use the m3x drop ins in the vme head on the mdc body. I am experimenting with a 219 drop in vme head as my edc.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Paloa said:


> Yes you use the m3x drop ins in the vme head on the mdc body. I am experimenting with a 219 drop in vme head as my edc.



Sounds nice. Too bad there's no Hi/Low Ring setup on that... M31L 219 with H/L could be just about perfect all-around EDC.
Or when Gene adds tint/emitter options, moonlight low, quick reset, and removes the flashie mode...


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Random Dan said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but couldn't you use an M31L or M31LL designed for VME head?
> http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/m31l-to-fit-vme-head-p-30.html
> http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/m31ll-to-fit-vme-head-p-95.html



Absolutely... I have quite a few of those. I just like that the MDC is a lot more compact for pocket carry.


----------



## Norm

I'm wondering if Gene will make replacement MDC drop ins available if there is an update?

Norm


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

That would be awesome!


----------



## BenChiew

Norm said:


> I'm wondering if Gene will make replacement MDC drop ins available if there is an update?
> 
> Norm



How does one remove the drop in?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Probably just screws out?


----------



## BenChiew

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Probably just screws out?



From the front? I see 3 detents on the bezel ring. Perhaps the shell is like the VME head.


----------



## Norm

Benchiew said:


> How does one remove the drop in?


I'm presuming you just remove the bezel ring.

Norm


----------



## Gene43

The interior is potted and not removable. Sorry guys. However, we may begin selling heads and bodies separately in the future.


----------



## Tana

Gene43 said:


> However, we may begin selling heads and bodies separately in the future.



+1

Mr. Gene, thanks for all the patience you have with us light-freaks... :thumbsup:


----------



## BenChiew

Making the various components available separately is a good idea. The tube goes well with the VME running the M31 variants with a single AA too.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Gene43 said:


> The interior is potted and not removable. Sorry guys. However, we may begin selling heads and bodies separately in the future.



I would love to be able to just buy the heads! Right now an MDC SHO head on an E1B body/tail comes with me to work every day in my pocket!

Thanks again for all that you do!


----------



## BenChiew

The AA body from the MDC looks really good on the VME head too. Dimensionally, it looks like it was made for each other.:thumbsup:


----------



## twl

How about a Titanium MDC body to go with the Titanium VME head?
That would be COOL!
Sort of like a "production custom" light.


----------



## RI Chevy

I like that idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## Redhat703

I would love to see my M31 219 on the AA tube.:wave:


----------



## BenChiew

Hey Red. 
If you have the low low version, it will run for 4 hours on a single AA eneloop.


----------



## Random Dan

Hmm, I'm thinking if Gene ever sells bodies by themselves I'll have to get an MDC AA body, VME head, M361-LMH drop-in, and an IMR 14500 to run it on. That would be a helluva sweet EDC light :devil:


----------



## BenChiew

Random Dan said:


> Hmm, I'm thinking if Gene ever sells bodies by themselves I'll have to get an MDC AA body, VME head, M361-LMH drop-in, and an IMR 14500 to run it on. That would be a helluva sweet EDC light :devil:



On high, the drop in will zap you battery in just under half hour.


----------



## Grizzman

I just bought an E2/Scout MDC-derived head.

I just bought a used E2DL body.
I've already got a Z61 tailcap.
I've already got the LaRue LT606 with appropriate rings.
I've already got the AR.


I wasn't expecting them to become available so quickly.

Grizz


----------



## Random Dan

Benchiew said:


> On high, the drop in will zap you battery in just under half hour.


Yup, wouldn't use high very often.


----------



## 5001craig

Random Dan said:


> Yup, wouldn't use high very often.


The problem is there is little difference between high and low with the 14500. For that reason, I use Eneloops in mine. Plus the run time is a lot longer with the Eneloops.


----------



## BenChiew

5001craig said:


> The problem is there is little difference between high and low with the 14500. For that reason, I use Eneloops in mine. Plus the run time is a lot longer with the Eneloops.



I think poster was talking about the new M361 LMH drop in and not the AA MDC head.


----------



## 5001craig

Benchiew said:


> I think poster was talking about the new M361 LMH drop in and not the AA MDC head.


Skipped right over the VME head part...


----------



## BenChiew

5001craig said:


> Skipped right over the VME head part...



I thought so. It happens to even the best of people. LOL
:thumbsup:


----------



## Norm

This may have been bought up before, if it has I missed it.

The 123 MDC is marked 1 to 3 Volts. *This will not support standard RCR123 batteries*, however LiFePO4 rechargeables will work in this flashlight.

The AA is MDC is marked 1 to 3 volts. This will support standard alkaline AA, lithium primary AA, rechargeable NIMH AA , and *rechargeable Li-ion AA (14500) batteries.*

What gives? Surely these are using the same circuit.







Pic by run4jc.​

Norm


----------



## BenChiew

Post #499
-------


Gene43 said:


> Ok, I feel I owe some explaination here. Both the MDC 1CR123 and 1AA share the same basic driver. However it is set up a bit differently for the differences in output. The driver is a boost driver using a two amp rated switch (transistor), a three amp schottky, and a 2.7 amp rated inductor. It has built in current limting when using a battery with less voltage than the Vf of the LED. When the voltage is above the Vf of the LED it will run freely, limited only by the resistance of the components it is running through. With this said, it should be safe to run, as long as the input voltage above the Vf is kept below 2 amps. I prefer to keep it less than 1.8 amps just to be safe. Also remember we are dealing with a XP-G2 LED rated for 1.5 amps. It is well heatsinked, so I feel safe at a slightly elevated input. The driver IC and capacitors are rated to 6v, so we should be good. If I start getting reports of blown up lights I may have to change the specs, but I feel safe where we are. As usual I stand behind my work.
> 
> I have run numerous fully charged protected AW 14500's through my personal MDC AA. I feel comfortable with this set up.
> 
> If you try it on the CR123 head (higher output head) it may pull too much (more than 1.8 amps) current. If this is the case, then I would not do it any longer than it takes to take the measurement. The MDC SHO uses and different set up, but the same rules apply.
> 
> I have not tried an IMR cell. I know someone will (this is CPF after all!). If it pulls more than 1.8 amps then I would not use it for any longer than it takes to take the measurement. Please note, if it proves safe, it will drain the cell to beyond recovery. I recommend only protected cells.
> 
> Hopefully this will clear things up a bit.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Gene


----------



## Norm

I've put your post in a quote to make it clearer that it is a quote, even though you qualified that at the start of your post I was initially confused until I got to 



> Thanks, Gene



AS a point of interest when you quote as above, clicking blue arrow heads takes you to the original post.

Norm


----------



## BenChiew

Thanks Norm. I use tapatalk. Normally I do the quote thing but not sure why I did a copy and paste this time.


----------



## Machete God

Ben, the picture posted by Norm above shows that you were right in our conversation the other day about the MDC - you mentioned that both AA and 123 variants have similar markings. Your quote of Gene's explanation of how the two heads work is further enlightening, thanks!

Just wondering aloud, why doesn't Gene mark the heads differently (i.e. 'MDC AA' and 'MDC 123') to allow differentiation between them? I can imagine the dilemma a Malkoff Devices collector/hoarder will have, when he finds that he's mixed up the heads on his table of Malkoff parts and can't identify which one is the 123 head and which one is the AA head that will take li-ions!


----------



## BenChiew

Machete God said:


> Ben, the picture posted by Norm above shows that you were right in our conversation the other day about the MDC - you mentioned that both AA and 123 variants have similar markings. Your quote of Gene's explanation of how the two heads work is further enlightening, thanks!
> 
> Just wondering aloud, why doesn't Gene mark the heads differently (i.e. 'MDC AA' and 'MDC 123') to allow differentiation between them? I can imagine the dilemma a Malkoff Devices collector/hoarder will have, when he finds that he's mixed up the heads on his table of Malkoff parts and can't identify which one is the 123 head and which one is the AA head that will take li-ions!



Either you mark it yourself if you have both or test both on a AA tube. I would imagine that the CR123 version may not light up and even if it does, it will be really dim.


----------



## Machete God

Benchiew said:


> Either you mark it yourself if you have both or test both on a AA tube. I would imagine that the CR123 version may not light up and even if it does, it will be really dim.


That's a good idea - I think I'll go with marking it should the situation present itself. I would presume the 123 version would still light up on a single AA, as the head states 1-3V?

In other MDC-AA related news, I am loving mine in it's pocket rocket (running off a 14500) role. And I found that the SureFire F04 diffuser works a treat on the MDC head. It is a VERY snug fit, though - probably stretches the F04 out a bit as they don't fit as snugly on the L1/E1B/E1E any more!


----------



## Random Dan

I had a dream last night that Gene came out with a L-M-H MDC 123 that would run on RCRs, but the only color it was available in was pink 

I'd still buy one :thumbsup:


----------



## BenChiew

Random Dan said:


> I had a dream last night that Gene came out with a L-M-H MDC 123 that would run on RCRs, but the only color it was available in was pink
> 
> I'd still buy one :thumbsup:



Your wish could be granted since we know that Gene already have the LMH driver found in the M361 LMH. I would imagine that it will be just as easy to plonk it into the MDC. 

Pink is a nice and very noticeable color to have on a flashlight.


----------



## GeoBruin

I was thinking the same thing. There have been no shortage of people who said they would buy an MDC if it had L-M-H, and there is apparently a LMH driver now so...



Benchiew said:


> Your wish could be granted since we know that Gene already have the LMH driver found in the M361 LMH. I would imagine that it will be just as easy to plonk it into the MDC.
> 
> Pink is a nice and very noticeable color to have on a flashlight.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

With the 4000K XPG2, I would EDC it, bring on the PINK!


----------



## Norm

PoliceScannerMan said:


> With the 4000K XPG2, I would EDC it, bring on the PINK!



Make it 219 for me.

Norm


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Norm said:


> Make it 219 for me.
> 
> Norm



Have you tried the 4000K? It is niiiice.

I am a big fan of the 219 as well, but I love my 4000K WC & M61N.


----------



## RI Chevy

Just comes down to flood vs. throw. The 219 is floody, the "N" XP-G2 is throwy. Tint is very comparable.


----------



## Norm

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Have you tried the 4000K? It is niiiice.



No I haven't, I guess it's a case of the devil you know. :devil:

Norm


----------



## ToNIX

Neutral AA, with LMH.


----------



## BenChiew

ToNIX said:


> Neutral AA, with LMH.


What's that? Images not showing.


----------



## Grizzman

My E2/Scout head arrived today. 

I'm definitely liking it so far, and patiently waiting for a L-M-H MDC.

Grizz


----------



## lewong

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*

Noticed this today: A 3 mode Malkoff MDC Head for a single Li-ion rechargeable

Malkoff MDC HA LMH Li-ion Rechargeable Head


----------



## greatscoot

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*

I was thinking about an M61N SHO or M61N, now the 3mode MDC head comes along. I guess I will have to get both.

I would like to hear some thoughts on the M61's though. These would be running on an MD2 body.


----------



## 880arm

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*



lewong said:


> Noticed this today: A 3 mode Malkoff MDC Head for a single Li-ion rechargeable
> 
> Malkoff MDC HA LMH Li-ion Rechargeable Head



Wow, Gene doesn't play around. When he says coming soon, he means it!

I literally just finished a review of the MDC lineup, so in honor of the new Li-Ion version I'll share some stuff that might apply to the new MDC head. It looks like the drive current (on high) for the new model is similar to the MDC AA on a Li-Ion so this may give some indication of what to expect on one 16340 . . .






And here's a few beamshots comparing the MDC AA running on a 14500 to a few other lights . . .

*MDC AA with AW 14500*






*
MDC 1CR123 SHO on SureFire primary*







*SureFire Fury
*





Several other pics in the review.


----------



## Norm

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*



lewong said:


> Noticed this today: A 3 mode Malkoff MDC Head for a single Li-ion rechargeable
> 
> Malkoff MDC HA LMH Li-ion Rechargeable Head



Looks like we're getting closer to the perfect to EDC, put me down for the neutral version when it's released 

Norm


----------



## 880arm

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*



Norm said:


> Looks like we're getting closer to the perfect to EDC, put me down for the neutral version when it's released
> 
> Norm



It looks like it's the same driver and set-up as the new M361 LMH drop-in . . . which has a neutral version. You might be in luck!


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*

Very interesting. The Eneloop was very consistent throughout the run. 95 minutes at 100% is pretty good in my book.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

RI Chevy said:


> Very interesting. The Eneloop was very consistent throughout the run. 95 minutes at 100% is pretty good in my book.



Was it a XX or regular? Very nice, thanks for the info!

I sold my 123 MDC bc my AA gets all the pocket time. The brightness on a Eneloop is just right for Edc.


----------



## Greenbean

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*



880arm said:


> Several other pics in the review.



*You SIR deserve a HUGE Awesome!!!!!! on your webpage review....

I absolutely love the software you are using to compare beam shots....

By far the neatest idea I have seen EVER for comparingbeam shots on lights....

:wow:*


----------



## RI Chevy

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Was it a XX or regular? Very nice, thanks for the info!
> 
> I sold my 123 MDC bc my AA gets all the pocket time. The brightness on a Eneloop is just right for Edc.



It looks like it was just the regular Eneloop.


----------



## 880arm

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Was it a XX or regular? Very nice, thanks for the info!
> 
> I sold my 123 MDC bc my AA gets all the pocket time. The brightness on a Eneloop is just right for Edc.



Thank you sir. RI Chevy was correct, it was a regular.



Greenbean said:


> . . . *By far the neatest idea I have seen EVER for comparingbeam shots on lights....
> 
> :wow:*



I agree it's pretty neat but I can't take credit for the idea. This was my first step at recreating something I saw on another review site. Since this was my first serious attempt at taking night time beam shots I think it turned out pretty well and I learned a few things along the way that will hopefully help me get better!


----------



## ToNIX

Oh oh, the perfect 1xAA MDC with LMH module in neutral is coming, my CC is ready!


----------



## greatscoot

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*

Let's hope to see this on an MDC body for sale soon too (neutral tint).


----------



## KDM

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*

I'll second that!



greatscoot said:


> Let's hope to see this on an MDC body for sale soon too (neutral tint).


----------



## 5001craig

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*



lewong said:


> Noticed this today: A 3 mode Malkoff MDC Head for a single Li-ion rechargeable
> 
> Malkoff MDC HA LMH Li-ion Rechargeable Head


I've got one coming. And an M361. And a head tool...

400 lumens on high with a 14500 and a low and medium mode as well. What could be better for an EDC??? The only question for me is who I will gift my MDC to that I have in my pocket now.


----------



## lewong

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*

I ordered a Malkoff MDC HA LMH Li-ion Rechargeable Head today too. Too bad the Malkoff/Valiant Concepts VME123F Twisty Body isn't available.


----------



## GeoBruin

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*

J.S. Burly's has the lugged model in stock but not the flat version.


----------



## jorn

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*



lewong said:


> I ordered a Malkoff MDC HA LMH Li-ion Rechargeable Head today too. Too bad the Malkoff/Valiant Concepts VME123F Twisty Body isn't available.


jsburlys.com still got some valiant twisty and clicky tubes left.


----------



## reppans

5001craig said:


> 400 lumens on high with a 14500 and a low and medium mode as well. What could be better for an EDC??? .



One that will retain regulation down to 0.9V so you can run common NiMh, Alks, or L91s in a pinch? 

Still waiting...


----------



## TIP AND RING

Really looking forward to purchasing this 3 level version.


----------



## Redhat703

ToNIX said:


> Oh oh, the perfect 1xAA MDC with LMH module in neutral is coming, my CC is ready!



+1. Count me in.


----------



## Redhat703

reppans said:


> One that will retain regulation down to 0.9V so you can run common NiMh, Alks, or L91s in a pinch?
> 
> Still waiting...


This head requires minimum of 3.5V. I tested my M361N (same specs) with 2AA Eneloops and it did not light up at all.


----------



## reppans

Redhat703 said:


> This head requires minimum of 3.5V. I tested my M361N (same specs) with 2AA Eneloops and it did not light up at all.



Yeah I noticed, hence my comment. 

Was very excited to see a top quality American manufacturer finally put out a AA EDC light, but with only M and H, and direct drive on 14500s. Then seeing LMH on 14500s, but with now no lower voltage support. I can do without 14500 support, but I definitely need a decent low mode with reasonable runtime.


----------



## twl

reppans said:


> Yeah I noticed, hence my comment.
> 
> Was very excited to see a top quality American manufacturer finally put out a AA EDC light, but with only M and H, and direct drive on 14500s. Then seeing LMH on 14500s, but with now no lower voltage support. I can do without 14500 support, but I definitely need a decent low mode with reasonable runtime.



I think you'll see what you are looking for pretty soon .
The lows are coming online now with these CR123 models, and the low-voltage version should follow up with good eneloop support. I suspect it will be soon.
I wouldn't expect any moonlight mode, though.


----------



## TIP AND RING

reppans said:


> Yeah I noticed, hence my comment.
> 
> Was very excited to see a top quality American manufacturer finally put out a AA EDC light, but with only M and H, and direct drive on 14500s. Then seeing LMH on 14500s, but with now no lower voltage support. I can do without 14500 support, but I definitely need a decent low mode with reasonable runtime.



There are very skilled modders on CPF that can manufacture your grail. I see you on so many different forums online, for so many years, have you tried the custom route?
Not trying to bait, but search engine with reppans, 1aa, Quark and firefly produces several pages of results.


----------



## reppans

^^ What can I say? Guess that's what early retirement, flashaholism, and couple thousand posts here will do for ya. 

Not interested in modding, I'm very fond of warranties and companies/people that stand behind their products if there's a problem. Quarks are certainly close enough to my Holy Grail lights, but I still love trying new things... just trying looking for as many of the best features as possible.


----------



## GeoBruin

I


Redhat703 said:


> This head requires minimum of 3.5V. I tested my M361N (same specs) with 2AA Eneloops and it did not light up at all.



That's strange... I tested my M361 with a single CR123 showing 3.01 volts and it not only lit up but all three modes worked. I posted all about it in the Malkoff Junkie thread.


----------



## Z-Tab

I think Eneloops are only 1.2v each. So 2.4v may not be enough, while 3v gets it running, but out of regulation.


----------



## twl

I think Gene is moving pretty quickly with these things.
He progressed from being stuck with the pre-programmed driver only, to now a situation where he has eliminated the strobe and added the low mode.
Just like the people here were asking for.

Right now, the head is for the higher voltage CR123/RCR123/14500 range.

I think he will follow up with a lower voltage head for AA,

Gene's traditional pattern has been to make these two ranges, such as the M60/M30 and M61/M31 in the drop-ins.
He just can't do it all at once.
My mailbox has gotten more Malkoff new release emails in the last month or two, than it did in the last year. 
He's moving rapidly to release the stuff we want, and I notice that the prices are very attractive, and the Hound Dog and Wildcat are now real bargain prices.


----------



## Redhat703

GeoBruin said:


> I
> 
> That's strange... I tested my M361 with a single CR123 showing 3.01 volts and it not only lit up but all three modes worked. I posted all about it in the Malkoff Junkie thread.





> I think Eneloops are only 1.2v each. So 2.4v may not be enough, while 3v gets it running, but out of regulation.


That was exactly what I did. 2AA Eneloops lit it up for 1 sec giving you "moon moon moon light mode" and shut off, while 1CR123 worked fine with all 3 modes.


----------



## Random Dan

Darn, looks like mode cycling works like the M361 rather than like the regular MDC. I'd much prefer if always came on in low after a being turned off for 5 seconds.


----------



## Gene43

880, I hope you don't mind. I lifted one of the pics from the flashlight guide review to head up the new MDC category on the website. You are a much better photographer than I am!

Thanks, Gene


----------



## 880arm

Gene43 said:


> 880, I hope you don't mind. I lifted one of the pics from the flashlight guide review to head up the new MDC category on the website. You are a much better photographer than I am!
> 
> Thanks, Gene



Mind?? I'm honored :bow:


----------



## greatscoot

HA and Orange MDC 3 level now posted for sale (cool tint/RCR123)
Holding out for an "N"


----------



## Norm

greatscoot said:


> HA and Orange MDC 3 level now posted for sale (cool tint/RCR123)
> Holding out for an "N"


3 HA Left 

I considered waiting on an N but the tint on my current MDC is quite usable.

Norm


----------



## Random Dan

Despite the mode cycling, that is _very _​tempting.


----------



## BigBluefish

greatscoot said:


> HA and Orange MDC 3 level now posted for sale (cool tint/RCR123)
> Holding out for an "N"



Arrrgggggh. Pulled the trigger on the orange MDC 3 level. Now, I just need to grab an orange AA (maybe we'll see a neutral or Hi CRI run) and I can swap heads and bodies for AA, 14505, 14500, CR123, RCR and have a choice of two or three modes, start on high or start on low. Sweet.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Looks like my Orange AA strobe version is gonna be rare.


----------



## greatscoot

Norm said:


> 3 HA Left
> 
> I considered waiting on an N but the tint on my current MDC is quite usable.
> 
> Norm



I am thinking of getting one and then just get the N when they come out. Now can't decide between HA or Orange.:help:


----------



## 5001craig

greatscoot said:


> I am thinking of getting one and then just get the N when they come out. Now can't decide between HA or Orange.:help:


I went with orange but I must have changed my mind with Cathy on the phone five times...


----------



## Norm

greatscoot said:


> Now can't decide between HA or Orange.:help:



The HA is very Nice.













Norm


----------



## Redhat703

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Looks like my Orange AA strobe version is gonna be rare.


I just scored one and now waiting for it.


----------



## greatscoot

5001craig said:


> I went with orange but I must have changed my mind with Cathy on the phone five times...



I will probably go with Orange then get HA if it comes out in neutral.

Norm...The pics of the HA are amazing. I am going to get a good camera to take pics of all my lights now.


----------



## Machete God

AA in HA. You can probably tell that I've dropped this light a few times already. Also tried to open the bezel with a multi tool (it won't work) :shakehead


----------



## Edi

Is there anybody else that wants to see the MDC offered in a neutral tint and for it to loose the strobe mode and replace it with a 59 lumen medium mode instead?! I personally think this would be the perfect AA light offered with these two tweaks... Anyone agree?


----------



## Edi

50 lumen *** (ish)


----------



## Norm

Edi said:


> Is there anybody else that wants to see the MDC offered in a neutral tint and for it to loose the strobe mode and replace it with a 59 lumen medium mode instead?! I personally think this would be the perfect AA light offered with these two tweaks... Anyone agree?



Malkoff MDC HA Li-ion Rechargeable LMH Flashlight

15 lumens/80 lumens/400 lumens

Norm


----------



## jorn

*Re: Malkoff MDC*

The jump form 50-100 lumens is too small. Hard to notice any difference. You need about 4 times the lumens for us to see it as twice as bright. A. 2-25-100 lumen light will be better spaced.


----------



## Edi

Norm said:


> Malkoff MDC HA Li-ion Rechargeable LMH Flashlight
> 
> 15 lumens/80 lumens/400 lumens
> 
> Norm




*AA MDC, only offered in 2 modes plus signal mode and only cool white is offered from what I can see?

*(NiMh) supported! 3 mode AA neutral and I'm buying instantly!


----------



## Edi

*Re: Malkoff MDC*



jorn said:


> The jump form 50-100 lumens is too small. Hard to notice any difference. You need about 4 times the lumens for us to see it as twice as bright. A. 2-25-100 lumen light will be better spaced.




Totally agreed but the runtime would be double for almost no difference in light output?!


----------



## Norm

Edi said:


> *AA


 missed the AA spec


----------



## Edi

Norm said:


> missed the AA spec



hopefully Henry is listening


----------



## 5001craig

I received my MDC Li-Ion light today and somehow I missed the fact that these are for RCR123's and not the 14500 that I thought the MDC was made for (still new to this whole thing).

No biggie but I need to order a couple more batteries now. Can anyone recommend the best Li-Ion RCR123? I see different mAh ratings and I'm guessing bigger is better (looking for 400 lumens and maximum runtime)? If someone knows a thread explaining this in layman's terms I would be grateful.

Thanks.

Craig

Just before posting this, I installed the Li-Ion head onto my MDC AA and it gives me exactly what I was looking for. Just a different color of orange between the head and body, though. I will use it this way until I figure out what RCR123's I want to order.


----------



## Random Dan

5001craig said:


> I received my MDC Li-Ion light today and somehow I missed the fact that these are for RCR123's and not the 14500 that I thought the MDC was made for (still new to this whole thing).
> 
> No biggie but I need to order a couple more batteries now. Can anyone recommend the best Li-Ion RCR123? I see different mAh ratings and I'm guessing bigger is better (looking for 400 lumens and maximum runtime)? If someone knows a thread explaining this in layman's terms I would be grateful.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Craig
> 
> Just before posting this, I installed the Li-Ion head onto my MDC AA and it gives me exactly what I was looking for. Just a different color of orange between the head and body, though. I will use it this way until I figure out what RCR123's I want to order.


AW is generally considered the best, but have had good experience with Panasonic-based Eagletac and Xtar protected cells. Some companies *cough*Ultrafire*cough* tend to overstate capacities, the best you'd get out of a 16340 is around 600mAh.


----------



## GeoBruin

5001craig said:


> I received my MDC Li-Ion light today and somehow I missed the fact that these are for RCR123's and not the 14500 that I thought the MDC was made for (still new to this whole thing).
> 
> No biggie but I need to order a couple more batteries now. Can anyone recommend the best Li-Ion RCR123? I see different mAh ratings and I'm guessing bigger is better (looking for 400 lumens and maximum runtime)? If someone knows a thread explaining this in layman's terms I would be grateful.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Craig
> 
> Just before posting this, I installed the Li-Ion head onto my MDC AA and it gives me exactly what I was looking for. Just a different color of orange between the head and body, though. I will use it this way until I figure out what RCR123's I want to order.



Malkoff makes the MDC in both a 16340 (RCR123) and 14500 (AA) variant. He hasn't introduced the 14500 version with LMH operation yet but I'm sure it's coming. Also, the head from your light should screw right on to the 14500 body and work perfectly using 14500 cells. Unfortunately, Gene hasn't started listing the bodies for sale separately (yet). 

So for now, You might need to look at some 16340 cells. I suggest taking a look at HJK's reviews. Here's a link to his review that includes some 16340 cells.


----------



## Norm

5001craig said:


> Can anyone recommend the best Li-Ion RCR123?



I've just ordered three from AW, I did look around and couldn't find another quality cell for the same price delivered to Australia, the situation may be different in the US.

Norm


----------



## run4jc

AWs have never let me down. I'm sure the other batteries are fine, but AWs have become the de facto standard and choice for me. On another note, I couldn't resist - ordered the last Black MDC HA LMH - although no doubt Gene will soon have plenty more!

Edit - just looked - he has 2 more in stock now!





Norm said:


> I've just ordered three from AW, I did look around and couldn't find another quality cell for the same price delivered to Australia, the situation may be different in the US.
> 
> Norm


----------



## 5001craig

Thanks for the help/education guys. All my batteries so far have been AW. I was just thinking the 750 mAh (AW) or 880 mAh (Ultrafire) didn't seem as impressive as I was thinking might be available.

And why don't they list RCR123's as 16340's? I never felt dumb until I got into studying these lights and batteries. :huh:


----------



## GeoBruin

I couldn't tell you why they call them RCR123s. I fact, when I first got into flashlights a few years ago they didn't. 16340 was standard lingo. My guess is its a marketing term... I guess since people know what CR123s are, and they just piggybacked on the name.


----------



## Chodes

I have been buying from AW for years. Have a lot of his cells and 3 of his soft starters.
Always great to deal with.
Regarding cells he has established history of quality control and addressing problem areas.
His cells have realistic capacity ratings. 
For a 16340 high output light, IMR 16340s are my preferred option. Their voltage sags less under load, so while capacity is lower, effective what hours is close to LION cell 
and safer chemistry, faster to charge. Depending on light and driver, LION may not be able to maintain full output, IMR cell will.


----------



## GeoBruin

I suppose it wouldn't make sense to produce a body for the MDC that takes an 18mm cell just for the few of us that would use an IMR 18350 but it would be AWESOME! All the run time of the LiCo02 16340 with all the benefits of a LiMn02. I can always run one in my MD1 I guess. :thumbsup:


----------



## Norm

I'd definitely be in for and 18mm body.

Norm


----------



## KDM

GeoBruin said:


> I suppose it wouldn't make sense to produce a body for the MDC that takes an 18mm cell just for the few of us that would use an IMR 18350 but it would be AWESOME! All the run time of the LiCo02 16340 with all the benefits of a LiMn02. I can always run one in my MD1 I guess. :thumbsup:



I would definitely like one but one question first. Maybe I've missed it somewhere but does anyone know if it has low voltage cut off? If not you would need to monitor the cell to avoid ruining it.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

GeoBruin said:


> I couldn't tell you why they call them RCR123s. I fact, when I first got into flashlights a few years ago they didn't. 16340 was standard lingo. My guess is its a marketing term... I guess since people know what CR123s are, and they just piggybacked on the name.



Actually the term RCR123's was started on CPF, many, many years ago. From my recollection JonSidneyB (J.S. Burly at EDC Forums) had the vision to bring forth a rechargeable 123 around 2003-2004. Over time the rechargeable 123 was nic named RCR123, and sometimes RCR123a on CPF. The CR123A is, of course, the venerable primary Lithium battery rated at about 3.25 volts and 1300-1400mAh. Credit for the birth of the rechargeable 123 must go to JonSidneyB, one of our early CPF members.

Bill


----------



## 880arm

KDM said:


> I would definitely like one but one question first. Maybe I've missed it somewhere but does anyone know if it has low voltage cut off? If not you would need to monitor the cell to avoid ruining it.



The MDC has no low voltage cut-off for battery protection. However, if will noticeably dim as the battery is depleted, giving warning that it's time to charge.


----------



## KDM

OK thanks, I hadn't seen in it posted in the specs but didnt want to say for sure. I've got a HA LMH on the way.


----------



## Greenbean

MD3 back in stock for those who have been waiting,


----------



## psychbeat

Bullzeyebill said:


> Actually the term RCR123's was started on CPF, many, many years ago. From my recollection JonSidneyB (J.S. Burly at EDC Forums) had the vision to bring forth a rechargeable 123 around 2003-2004. Over time the rechargeable 123 was nic named RCR123, and sometimes RCR123a on CPF. The CR123A is, of course, the venerable primary Lithium battery rated at about 3.25 volts and 1300-1400mAh. Credit for the birth of the rechargeable 123 must go to JonSidneyB, one of our early CPF members.
> 
> Bill



Thanks for the backstory on that!


----------



## RI Chevy

It would also be nice to have an MDC made for an 18500 cell. Keepower makes some nice 18350's


----------



## 1313

Only downside to 18mm cells with e series is how super thin the body is beneath the threads.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

I got both of the new MDC heads. I put the 3.4-5 volt head on a SF E2D body with a Z68 tailcap powered by an AW 17670. It makes a bright compact light that tailstands and feels great to my clumsy hands. The downside is that I probably can't power it with primaries when the rechargeable battery is depleted. Unless, I get a dummy CR123A cell, right? I still have the single cell MDC body from the SHO HA that I blew by reverse polarity, I could swap the head over to that for either rechargeable or primary power.

I put the 3.4-9 volt MDC head on a SF E2E body (same as the E2D body except for the labeling) with the stock clicky tailswitch and have it powered by two CR123A's. Again, nice compact combo but I do like having multiple brightness levels on the low voltage MDC head.


----------



## BigBluefish

I received my LMH Li Ion MDC (O)range last week, and I must say, I like it. Low and medium (15 & 80) cover 95% of my lighting needs. High has just been used for fun. Like the M61, the MDC has decent throw, but isn't in the leage of SureFire E2D/LX2, or even an E1B. But the beam profile is more useful, most of the time. On hgih @ about 400 lumens, it just lights up EVERYTHING out to over 50 yards or so. 

A couple other points. The smooth anodizing,rounded clip edges and unscalloped bezel aren't likely to destroy pockets (which is an issue particularly with dress slacks.) The slightly enlarged tail and cuts in the body tube give it just enough grip to not drop it. Nice feel in the hand. Even with the relatively large head, it doesn't seem unbalanced, which I found to be a big gripe of mine with the Surefire E1L.

The beam profile on these is really nice. And while I am not a lover of cool white, mine has no blue or green hints in it, and is very white. I can live it, which is saying a lot. 

Now, I'm of course going to have to get the HA CR123 (HMS) model, and an orange AA HMS model, erm...once I figure out how to pay for them.

I thought a couple of other variations might be worthwhile for Gene to consider: 

1. A high CRI version for the AA/CR123 head, with the Nichia 219 perhaps? I don't know if would be over-driven in the Li Ion head. Alternatively, a 4000K-ish warm white emitter?
2. A 17670 tube for the lithium ion heads. A little more to hold on to than the RCR tube, without having to slim it out as much as for an 18mm cell, and more runtime. 
3. Produce an AA / CR123 version with no strobe, but a real low, say 1 lumen. 
4. A Purple Type II finish in the AA and CR123 versions.
5. A brushed or bead blasted clip


----------



## run4jc

BigBluefish said:


> I received my LMH Li Ion MDC (O)range last week, and I must say, I like it. Low and medium (15 & 80) cover 95% of my lighting needs. High has just been used for fun. Like the M61, the MDC has decent throw, but isn't in the leage of SureFire E2D/LX2, or even an E1B. But the beam profile is more useful, most of the time. On hgih @ about 400 lumens, it just lights up EVERYTHING out to over 50 yards or so.
> 
> A couple other points. The smooth anodizing,rounded clip edges and unscalloped bezel aren't likely to destroy pockets (which is an issue particularly with dress slacks.) The slightly enlarged tail and cuts in the body tube give it just enough grip to not drop it. Nice feel in the hand. Even with the relatively large head, it doesn't seem unbalanced, which I found to be a big gripe of mine with the Surefire E1L.
> 
> The beam profile on these is really nice. And while I am not a lover of cool white, mine has no blue or green hints in it, and is very white. I can live it, which is saying a lot.
> 
> Now, I'm of course going to have to get the HA CR123 (HMS) model, and an orange AA HMS model, erm...once I figure out how to pay for them.
> 
> I thought a couple of other variations might be worthwhile for Gene to consider:
> 
> 1. A high CRI version for the AA/CR123 head, with the Nichia 219 perhaps? I don't know if would be over-driven in the Li Ion head. Alternatively, a 4000K-ish warm white emitter?
> 2. A 17670 tube for the lithium ion heads. A little more to hold on to than the RCR tube, without having to slim it out as much as for an 18mm cell, and more runtime.
> 3. Produce an AA / CR123 version with no strobe, but a real low, say 1 lumen.
> 4. A Purple Type II finish in the AA and CR123 versions.
> 5. A brushed or bead blasted clip



Great post! Having been a very outspoken advocate (look in my sig line) of the MDC in all forms, the MDC HA LMH I just received is my favorite and will become my 90% EDC. For around the house, out and about, and dog walking duties this light is a home run. I've now consolidated my MDC collection down to 2 - the HA AA version and this one. Thinking a LMH head for my AA body is next on the list as I have quite a few 14500 cells. Or maybe a LMH head/18650 compatible E series body of some variant.

But hoping maybe Gene will offer, at least, an "N" version? Since he now is offering the M36N LMH module, it seems only logical that the MDC N LMH would be next? Maybe that's already been announced and I missed it? Or as BigBluefish suggested, a Nichia 219 version would be AWESOME.

As for a 17670 version, you can have that today with any of the many E series bodies floating around out there. Fivemega's stainless 18650 body seems a natural for this head if you can live without a clip. Gene hit another home run by making these heads "E series".

All in all, these are all awesome lights, but this LMH version is my favorite so far. Bravo, Gene.


----------



## KDM

I was told the N version is coming but no set release date. I'm craving one!


----------



## BigBluefish

Just savaged my credit card for the HA High/Med/Strobe 1 x CR123a version. 

And now there's a M61LLL Nichia 219 calling to me for my G2 or 6P. 

I think I can now wait a bit and see if any of my wishes come to fruition in the MDC lineup before grabbing another.


----------



## greatscoot

I am loving my LMH MDC and will definitely get an "N" in HA when they come out. The low riding clip makes this very easy to carry. Also the LMH head on a Vital Gear FB1 body makes for a very nice small package.


----------



## evi1joe

Will the Malkoff MDC HA SHO 1CR123 (single 300lm mode) fit in an E-Series mount?
it seems that it's compatible with either an e head or tail or something--I just scanned 27 pages, and a lot of it was on other Malkoff versions, so I'm a bit confused.
This is the one I'm talking about:
http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/malkoff-mdc-ha-sho-1cr123-flashlight-p-151.html
and the gear sector e-series mount is "cut at .825” for an extremely precise fit."


----------



## GeoBruin

The head from the light you just linked will screw right on to an E series body. There's also the head made for a 2 - 3 cell E series light: http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/malkoff-e2scout-23-cr123-head-p-159.html



evi1joe said:


> Will the Malkoff MDC HA SHO 1CR123 (single 300lm mode) fit in an E-Series mount?
> it seems that it's compatible with either an e head or tail or something--I just scanned 27 pages, and a lot of it was on other Malkoff versions, so I'm a bit confused.
> This is the one I'm talking about:
> http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/malkoff-mdc-ha-sho-1cr123-flashlight-p-151.html
> and the gear sector e-series mount is "cut at .825” for an extremely precise fit."


----------



## Grizzman

I believe evi1joe is asking if the body of an MDC will fit into a Gear Sector rifle light mount, which has a ring diameter of .825". Due to the flared head and tail, I would be very surprised ff the body fits the mount. 

As GeoBruin suggested, the E2/Scout head will fit onto an e-series compatible body, and will give longer run times for a moderate increase in weight. I've got mine on a Viking Tactics VTAC-L4 body, with a Surefire Z68 tailcap, in a LaRue offset mount. Surefire bodies (minus tailcap) can be found fairly easily for around $32.

Grizz


----------



## evi1joe

Yeah, I'm looking for a 1xCR123 bright light (250-300 lumens) that is as lightweight (it's a heavy carbine) and .825" in diameter, which is what the Surefires are I guess.
Can I buy Surefire e-series bodies new, or do I have to find them used? I was hoping to find a light that fit without having to buy a separate tailswitch, head, etc....that's why I was asking about that model.


----------



## Grizzman

I've never heard of Surefire bodies being available separately new. I bought three bodies used in brand new condition, and a fourth in fair shape (for which I haven't acquired head/tail yet).

I've been looking for a single cell Surefire body for over six months, and haven't seen a single one. I've heard positive comments about Vital Gear bodies, which may be an option. They appear to have a slight tail-end flare, so may not fit the rings either. Unfortunately, the website doesn't specify dimensions.

To make this post relevant.....the E2 head is outstanding when mounted.

Grizz


----------



## eala

MDC LMH black came back in stock, so I thought I would try one out. My first Malkoff.

eala


----------



## Grizzman

I'm surprised the neutral head and bare bodies haven't been mentioned here yet. I'll kick it off for us. 

Grizz


----------



## 1313

How come the LMH heads aren't made for AA and 123a batteries why only li-ion versions?


----------



## BigBluefish

Grizzman said:


> I'm surprised the neutral head and bare bodies haven't been mentioned here yet. I'll kick it off for us.
> Grizz


I tried to post this afternoon, but could not get on the board. After seeing the beamshots of the M361N, I'm tempted to pick up a neutral LMH and an AA tube, though I was sure I would hold out for the warm or high CRI in a high/low/low-low-low primary cell format (that I HOPE Gene will make). We'll see if my willpower holds out and my wallet stays shut for the time being...


----------



## Tana

Finally, MDC bodies are in offer... and $30 a pop (I paid $35 each for both of mine, sigh)... AWESOME deal... Probably the best bang4buck for high current single cell e-series head compatible body...


----------



## KDM

Finally! Just ordered a LMH li ion neutral head.


----------



## SmokeJumperr

My apologies if this is not the correct location for my question... I've gotten good use of my MDC SHO, but just saw the release of the li-ion MDC's, which I'm now ordering.. I'm a new guy to this, so do you guys recommend or run a specific brand/type li-ion rechargeable battery? Specific type/brand charger or a type of universal charger? Not very well versed in the battery area. Thanks in advance


----------



## Norm

SmokeJumperr said:


> so do you guys recommend or run a specific brand/type li-ion rechargeable battery?



Using AW Protected R123A bought in this thread.

Norm


----------



## SmokeJumperr

Norm said:


> Using AW Protected R123A bought in this thread.
> 
> Norm



Thanks you Sir! So, AW protected batteries are now on order. Now for the charger, I'm reading that the NiteCore Intelli-4 charger is hard to beat, I believe from research it will charge these batteries safely. What kind of run time do you guys get out of these AW batteries in an MDC in an EDC type of role? Week or less? Thanks again


----------



## RI Chevy

Welcome to the forum! . :welcome:

That charger will work on the AW's, but there are many other better choices in my opinion. I'd get a different charger if I were you. Xtar VP1 or a Pila would be a better choice.


----------



## Grizzman

The neutral MDC head and body arrived today. 

Wow, it's small....approximately 2/3 the length of an MD2. 

The tint is very close to that of my M61N drop-ins.

I think I'm going to like it a lot.

Grizz


----------



## turdfergusson

Grizz,

How large is the mdc in width compared to the md2?


----------



## Grizzman

The MD2's head is 1.22", or 1 7/32", or 31.0 mm in diameter across the entire length. Both the body and tailcap at the widest areas is exactly 1", or 25.4 mm in diameter.

The MDC's head is 1.029", or 1 1/32", or 26.1 mm in diameter at the bezel, and it tapers down to exactly 1", or 25.4 mm at the body. The body's narrow section is .798", or 51/64", or 20.3 mm across the entire length. The tail section is .897", or 22.8 mm across the entire length.

The MD2 length is 5.072", or 128.9 mm, while the MDC is 3.709", or 94.1 mm.

Grizz


----------



## ToNIX

Grizzman said:


> The MD2's head is 1.22", or 1 7/32", or 31.0 mm in diameter across the entire length. Both the body and tailcap at the widest areas is exactly 1", or 25.4 mm in diameter.
> 
> The MDC's head is 1.029", or 1 1/32", or 26.1 mm in diameter at the bezel, and it tapers down to exactly 1", or 25.4 mm at the body. The body's narrow section is .798", or 51/64", or 20.3 mm across the entire length. The tail section is .897", or 22.8 mm across the entire length.
> 
> The MD2 length is 5.072", or 128.9 mm, while the MDC is 3.709", or 94.1 mm.
> 
> Grizz



Those MDC measurements are for CR123 or AA?


----------



## Grizzman

ToNIX said:


> Those MDC measurements are for CR123 or AA?



CR123


----------



## turdfergusson

That is awesome. Thanks Grizz


----------



## Grizzman

I'm glad I could assist. 

It's getting pretty dark outside. I think there's something out there I need to see.

It's going to be very interesting comparing it to my M61N SHO. 

As expected, the neutral MDC's beam pattern, output, and tint are practically identical to the N SHO. I really like it that the MDC's low is 15 lumens, which happens to be roughly equal to an M61 in an MD-series light on low. 

On low, I was able to view the ant highway crossing my driveway.....neat, organized, two-way traffic. From 10 yards or so, medium allowed me to easily see the pile of weeds I'd tossed by the side of the house while trimming the lawn earlier today. High allowed me to see anything I wanted at any location on my property.

This is my first reflectored multi-output light that's controlled fully by the tailcap. I think it's going to work out very well. In actual use, it really does always come on in low. 

Grizz


----------



## greatscoot

Tana said:


> Finally, MDC bodies are in offer... and $30 a pop (I paid $35 each for both of mine, sigh)... AWESOME deal... Probably the best bang4buck for high current single cell e-series head compatible body...




Looks like they are back up to $35.


----------



## Tana

greatscoot said:


> Looks like they are back up to $35.



What ??? And I just yesterday sent email to Gene to get one more CR123... so since no reply, I guess I'll get an updated invoice of $35+shipping... 

Oh well... $30 was actually too good to be true...


----------



## kelmo

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*



880arm said:


> Wow, Gene doesn't play around. When he says coming soon, he means it!
> 
> I literally just finished a review of the MDC lineup, so in honor of the new Li-Ion version I'll share some stuff that might apply to the new MDC head. It looks like the drive current (on high) for the new model is similar to the MDC AA on a Li-Ion so this may give some indication of what to expect on one 16340 . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several other pics in the review.



I just ordered an MDC AA, it only gets 15 min on high? I ran through the Malkoff equation ((battery capacity/draw)0.8 = runtime in minutes) posted on the product webpage to estimate runtime for a AA lithium, Eveready states 3100 mAh for its battery, per Malkoff the draw is 2000 mAh for there cell so (3100mAh/2000mAh)0.8 equals 1.24 minutes?

Anyone have the low beam runtimes?

kelmo


----------



## Norm

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*

I just noticed yesterday that my MDC HA 1CR123 Flashlight body is quite purple when viewed in bright sunlight the head is black, my MDC MDC HA 1CR123 is matching black all over.

Norm


----------



## GeoBruin

The consistency of the HA coloring has been hit or miss from Malkoff in my experience. That's for all lights... MD2, Hound Dog, and etc. I once ordered a turn key MD2 as a retirement gift for my father and it was so bad I ordered a second one because I was afraid my dad would judge the quality of the light based on the bad ano. Fortunately, I emailed Gene and Kathy and they dug through the parts bin until they found the best matching head and body they could. 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I guess we are going to have to have Don (McGizmo) pipe in here and explain how perfect the finish on his Titanium lights is. Maybe ask Surefire to explain their mismatched anodizing. Don's flashlights sell at a very high premium, and few complaints are made about machining marks. Surefire sells their lights as tools, so do Gene, and Don. End of minor rant. LOL.

Bill


----------



## ganymede

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*



Norm said:


> I just noticed yesterday that my MDC HA 1CR123 Flashlight body is quite purple when viewed in bright sunlight the head is black, my MDC MDC HA 1CR123 is matching black all over.
> 
> Norm



Norm,

That's pretty normal for a Malkoff.


----------



## Norm

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*



ganymede said:


> Norm,
> 
> That's pretty normal for a Malkoff.


I'll have to look at my other lights, it's not a problem it's not at all visible in most lighting, just curios as my other MDC is all black.

Norm


----------



## KDM

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*

I purchased a LMH li ion when that model first came out. The body and head matched well. Ordered the neutral version recently and it's black. Makes the other look purple, didn't notice it that much before but comparing it does show. I have md2's the same way.


----------



## ganymede

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*



Norm said:


> I'll have to look at my other lights, it's not a problem it's not at all visible in most lighting, just curios as my other MDC is all black.
> 
> Norm



My MD heads look purplish under strong light as well.


----------



## yoyoman

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*

On one of my MD2s, the head and tail are black and the body is slightly purple (in bright light). I don't notice it at night and it works perfectly.


----------



## twl

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*

It is common for black anodizing to come out with some purplish hue when the light hits it the right way. It doesn't always have it, but the anodizers don't guarantee that it won't, and so the batch gets anodized and you take what you get unless you want to strip it and have it re-done.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*

Sometimes my black Malkoffs do not match, but I have had four pink ones and they have all been very well matched. If you hold them up next to each other they vary slightly, but head, body and tail have all been spot on. 

I got used to HA mismatch on my Surefires, so a little bit of a purplish black does not bother me at all.


----------



## archimedes

" What color is your flashlight ??? "



yoyoman said:


> ....I don't notice it at night and it works perfectly.



This is a great quote !


----------



## archimedes

It also wouldn't surprise me if the "purple HA" SureFires start selling for $$$$$ soon ...


----------



## greatscoot

Go with Orange, Then you don't have to worry color mismatches..


----------



## Mortar

I got my first Malkoff today. it was the MDC HA 1AA and the first thing I did was take the AA battery that came with it out and stuck a 14500 in it. That thing is awesome. I have a feeling I know where a lot of money will be going before long.


----------



## yoyoman

^ What's the runtime on a 14500?


----------



## Norm

greatscoot said:


> Go with Orange, Then you don't have to worry color mismatches..


I really don't think anybody is worried about colour mismatches, in most lighting it's not even visible.

Norm


----------



## jorn

Got my MDC aa body and neutral tinted 3,4-5V head today. The body seemed to have a scratch all along the body at first. Under closer inspection is was only some bare alu marks. It's like a pencil mark but of alu and harder to rub off, but it's gone now  The head match the body really well. Tint is great, a bit warm, slightly pink'ish, not that far off from a old throwy m30w that i love. Compared with a true warm led, it wont look warm, but compared with other neutrals, it looks warmer:thumbsup:. 

Small and bright, but i did'nt like the pwm. Current controlled, or a hi/lo ring would have been perfect for me. I was aware of the pwm when i bought the mdc head, but i really wanted a aa tube  Not really slow pwm, (but not as fast as a quark mini at around 2200Hz). I like the pwm lights to be faster than my quark minis, or it will be too easy to spot flicker in reflections when im in motion. 

Got a m60wlf + vme on the aa tube using a 14500. And a early model (two pice) of the little twisty 123 tube + 16340 with the MDC head. It's so cute and tiny with a zebralight h30 rubber clip. I like the flat sides on the mdc head better for a twisty compared to the round wme head. It's like a quark mini-x on stereoids, but feels as solid as a brick, and no blinky modes 

The li-on head runs fine on 2xaa eneloop xxx. Dimmer, but works. Dont know how far it will drain them.


----------



## arcane

I'm waiting on the MDC HA SHO 1CR123 Nichia 219 version as well.

maybe we could get Craig (Illumination Supply) to get a special batch made.


----------



## Norm

arcane said:


> I'm waiting on the MDC HA SHO 1CR123 Nichia 219 version as well.
> 
> maybe we could get Craig (Illumination Supply) to get a special batch made.


I'm in for a three speed version :thumbsup:

Norm


----------



## KDM

Norm said:


> I'm in for a three speed version :thumbsup:
> 
> Norm



Yeah I've put in a request for one. Maybe if enough people show interest in one he'll make some.


----------



## Lucky Duck

Grizzman said:


> The MD2's head is 1.22", or 1 7/32", or 31.0 mm in diameter across the entire length. Both the body and tailcap at the widest areas is exactly 1", or 25.4 mm in diameter.
> 
> The MDC's head is 1.029", or 1 1/32", or 26.1 mm in diameter at the bezel, and it tapers down to exactly 1", or 25.4 mm at the body. The body's narrow section is .798", or 51/64", or 20.3 mm across the entire length. The tail section is .897", or 22.8 mm across the entire length.
> 
> The MD2 length is 5.072", or 128.9 mm, while the MDC is 3.709", or 94.1 mm.
> 
> Grizz



Grizz, What is the weight of the MDC head? Ounces & / or grams if you can accomodate please. Also, how long is it? Thanks,L.D.


----------



## Grizzman

I'd love to help out, but I'm on vacation this week. I brought the MDC, but not my calipers or scale. I'll see what I can do. 

Grizz


----------



## Norm

Lucky Duck said:


> Grizz, What is the weight of the MDC head? Ounces & / or grams if you can accomodate please. Also, how long is it? Thanks,L.D.



35 grams on the kitchen scales.

Norm


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

jorn said:


> Got my MDC aa body and neutral tinted 3,4-5V head today. The body seemed to have a scratch all along the body at first. Under closer inspection is was only some bare alu marks. It's like a pencil mark but of alu and harder to rub off, but it's gone now  The head match the body really well. Tint is great, a bit warm, slightly pink'ish, not that far off from a old throwy m30w that i love. Compared with a true warm led, it wont look warm, but compared with other neutrals, it looks warmer:thumbsup:.
> 
> Small and bright, but i did'nt like the pwm. Current controlled, or a hi/lo ring would have been perfect for me. I was aware of the pwm when i bought the mdc head, but i really wanted a aa tube  Not really slow pwm, (but not as fast as a quark mini at around 2200Hz). I like the pwm lights to be faster than my quark minis, or it will be too easy to spot flicker in reflections when im in motion.
> 
> Got a m60wlf + vme on the aa tube using a 14500. And a early model (two pice) of the little twisty 123 tube + 16340 with the MDC head. It's so cute and tiny with a zebralight h30 rubber clip. I like the flat sides on the mdc head better for a twisty compared to the round wme head. It's like a quark mini-x on stereoids, but feels as solid as a brick, and no blinky modes
> 
> The li-on head runs fine on 2xaa eneloop xxx. Dimmer, but works. Dont know how far it will drain them.



I bought a blue and an orange MDC when they first came out, and the PWM and long memory when switching modes caused me to sell them both. I picked up an MDC SHO (and another for my dad) and love the thing. If the single mode came out as an LL model (especially in warm or in neutral) I would buy them all and probably never have to wonder what light to put in my pocket in the morning ever again!


----------



## jorn

Just buy a vme head and a singlemode malkoff drop in + a mdc tube. You can choose anything from a LLLL to a SHO in different tints  right now im using a 219 LLLL with the aa tube and a 14500. My m30w runs on a single aa no problems.


----------



## greatscoot

Norm said:


> I really don't think anybody is worried about colour mismatches, in most lighting it's not even visible.
> 
> Norm



I just wanted an excuse to post my Orange MDC with Orange Switch Button.


----------



## billygoat

Received my new Malkoff MDC HA CR123 yesterday. Surprised at how short it is (I'm used to the slightly longer Surefire Backup); but throw is very strong. Case color is uniform across the unit.


----------



## BigBluefish

jorn said:


> Just buy a vme head and a singlemode malkoff drop in + a mdc tube. You can choose anything from a LLLL to a SHO in different tints  right now im using a 219 LLLL with the aa tube and a 14500. My m30w runs on a single aa no problems.



I was thinking about doing that ...but will probably get the VME head and the complete MDC AA to go with my MDC 123. Then I could run an M31 219 on a CR123a, or an M61 219 on an RCR or 14500 (though not for very long, I suspect) and have the standard MDC AA head, which does have some appeal...like an E1B with a more generally useful beam, and runnable on Eneloops. I'd really like to see the MDC AA with high, low and low-low instead of strobe, and in the "N" or "219" version, but until then Gene may yet get more of my money.


----------



## Schuey2002

Does anyone have any pics of their MDC AA bodies on some SF E-Series heads?

E2, E2D, KX1, KX2, KX2C, etc.?


----------



## eala

Anybody know of other clips that work with the MDC bodies? Don't like the non-tailstanding thing.

eala


----------



## Tana

eala said:


> Anybody know of other clips that work with the MDC bodies? Don't like the non-tailstanding thing.
> 
> eala



Vital Gear fits with some show of force on stock tapped holes and stock screws...

Post #78


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I got both of the new MDC heads. I put the 3.4-5 volt head on a SF E2D body with a Z68 tailcap powered by an AW 17670. It makes a bright compact light that tailstands and feels great to my clumsy hands. The downside is that I probably can't power it with primaries when the rechargeable battery is depleted. Unless, I get a dummy CR123A cell, right?



Looking at Gene's product listing once again it says:



> This dropin was designed for use with a single Li-ion protected rechargeable cell or two primary CR123A batteries.



Not sure if the two primary battery option is a change to the listing or if I just missed it first time around.

Has anyone actually tried the MDC HA LMH Li-ion 3.4-5 volt [sic] Rechargeable Head with two primary CR123A's? I always like using rechargeables with the option of using primaries for backup if I forget the charger or the power is out for a while.

I've carried the MDC Li-ion head on the SF E2D body for the past few weeks. I recently found a cracked landing light on an airliner that a mechanic had missed on his walk around inspection. The MDC had just enough throw to see the crack high up in the wing root fairing, the mechanic's UltraFire didn't quite show the crack. The maintenance supervisor was apologetic about his team not finding the defect first. These folks were Germans and they take a lot of pride in their work which I really appreciate.

The MDC Li-ion head on the E2D body is similar in form factor to the SF EB2, pocketable for every day carry but with enough power for a serious work light. I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## 880arm

Hey Vox,

Gene sent out an e-mail a few weeks ago announcing the change (quoted below):

"We have just updated the specs on the M361-LMH, M361N-LMH, MDC LMH, and Neutral MDC LMH Heads to include the use of two CR123A primaries. The changes are retroactive"


----------



## Brasso

I haven't seen any comparison pictures yet,

So is the mdc head smaller than the Valiant head? I'm trying to figure out which one to get. If they are the same size it would seem to make more sense to just get the module and put it in a Valiant head for the versatility. Price would be a bit higher, but worth it I think.

Does anyone have both that can chime in?


----------



## Random Dan

Brasso said:


> I haven't seen any comparison pictures yet,
> 
> So is the mdc head smaller than the Valiant head? I'm trying to figure out which one to get. If they are the same size it would seem to make more sense to just get the module and put it in a Valiant head for the versatility. Price would be a bit higher, but worth it I think.
> 
> Does anyone have both that can chime in?



Here's a picture from earlier in this thread:



PoliceScannerMan said:


> Works like a charm both ways, great thinking!
> 
> Another observation, although there is a small gap with the MD2 head, the Valiant Concepts head there is no gap whatsoever. Cool!


----------



## Brasso

My bad, but thanks for reposting that. I guess it is a bit smaller. Also has a shorter debounce time, which for me is good. I think the 5sec of the p60 module is way too long. I guess I'll order a neutral head.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

880arm said:


> Hey Vox,
> 
> Gene sent out an e-mail a few weeks ago announcing the change (quoted below):
> 
> "We have just updated the specs on the M361-LMH, M361N-LMH, MDC LMH, and Neutral MDC LMH Heads to include the use of two CR123A primaries. The changes are retroactive"



Wow, thanks for sharing that. Like Robin24k I've been busy with my day job and somehow missed the update.

I need to rearrange my priorities.


----------



## yoyoman




----------



## Random Dan

Just got an email from Malkoff. H-L-Strobe MDCs are on clearance for $49-$55


----------



## Cerealand

Yup. Only 3 MDC HA 1AA Flashlight left.
[h=1][/h]


----------



## Norm

Random Dan said:


> Just got an email from Malkoff. H-L-Strobe MDCs are on clearance for $49-$55


Nice.

But this really hurts early adopters especially those of us who pay expensive overseas shipping, I've had my EDC for sale in the Marketplace for some time as it was replaced with the latter model, I guess there's a lesson to be learnt, I won't be jumping in quite so quick in the future.

Norm


----------



## BigBluefish

Hmmm. Maybe the Hi/Low/Low-Low-Low and/orNeutral or High CRI MDC is coming.


----------



## BenChiew

Norm said:


> Nice.
> 
> But this really hurts early adopters especially those of us who pay expensive overseas shipping, I've had my EDC for sale in the Marketplace for some time as it was replaced with the latter model, I guess there's a lesson to be learnt, I won't be jumping in quite so quick in the future.
> 
> Norm



I think the offer only applies to less than a handful units. So the early adopters will be fine.


----------



## Random Dan

Already all that's left is one red CR123 model.

:EDIT: And then there were none...


----------



## tje803

All those MDCs sold out quick! I'm glad I was able to grab a 1AA MDC shortly after receiving the email from Gene about the sale.


----------



## full m3tal

And I had just bought an orange AA last week.........full price.

But I have no problem w/ that at all (since something new, or LMH is next in all forms). And, I will be buying whatever new, if anyting, when it becomes available more than likey. I can't stop.


----------



## BenChiew

Congrats to the select few that managed to buy it at a special price. 

I bought mine at full price but I am glad to see Gene move forward to an improved iteration. After all, he is listening to us.


----------



## Norm

BenChiew said:


> Congrats to the select few that managed to buy it at a special price.
> 
> I bought mine at full price but I am glad to see Gene move forward to an improved iteration. After all, he is listening to us.


I agree with Gene moving forward, just hurts the hip pocket nerve when you've paid double  when you include postage. I would delete my previous post but it has been quoted so I'll leave it stand.

Norm


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Brasso said:


> My bad, but thanks for reposting that. I guess it is a bit smaller. Also has a shorter debounce time, which for me is good. I think the 5sec of the p60 module is way too long. I guess I'll order a neutral head.



The MDC head is considerably smaller and lighter... I never pocket carried my VME lights, but will drop one an MDC in my pocket without a second thought. 

As a sidenote, I have been using an MDC SHO as a battery vampire around the house... I am amazed how long "dead" CR123s will run in that thing!


----------



## kelmo

BenChiew said:


> Congrats to the select few that managed to buy it at a special price...



I managed to snag the last MDC HA at the special price!

For what you get you just can't beat it at both price points! Sale or rack rate.

Question for those with the MDC with the CR123 tubes, what is the voltage range listed on the bezel? Will the 200 lumen head run on a AA at full power?


----------



## dwburke811

Does anyone know if there are plans for MDCs in other colors? Pink being the one I'm wondering about; there's already MD2s in pink, so hopefully the MDCs are on the way. I'd love a pink AA MDC, preferably with a Li-Ion LMH head. 

Birthday is a few days away and my girlfriend wants to get (meaning I send her the link to which one I want) me a knife and a flashlight. Knife is a Kershaw 1660CB CPM-D2 combo blade Leek; flashlight as of now will be some flavor of pink MD2 with H/L ring and dropin, but if there's pink MDCs in the works I'll hold off.

Sent from my LG P-930 via CyanogenMod 10.1(4.2.2) nightly builds.


----------



## 880arm

Specs are out on the new MDC's. High-Low-LowLow and always starts in LowLow.


----------



## Cerealand

Additional specs. For a EDC it looks fine to me, but it seems that he has gotten away from the High mode first on the multi mode MDCs.

Summary of Modes: 3/25/250
Approximate continuous runtime in modes: 100hrs/20hrs/1hr


----------



## KDM

I like those levels and extended run times. They'll be a nice addition to my malkoff collection.


----------



## BigBluefish

Cerealand said:


> Additional specs. For a EDC it looks fine to me, but it seems that he has gotten away from the High mode first on the multi mode MDCs.
> 
> Summary of Modes: 3/25/250
> Approximate continuous runtime in modes: 100hrs/20hrs/1hr


Good levels and output priority for EDC. Or around the house. Or in the vehicle. Really, useful. I may wait until he comes out with a neutral. Erm...then again, maybe not. The tint on my CR123 is very nice. I'll be keeping my Hi-Medium-Strobe for carry with a pistol, though. I put myself on the notify list for an orange CR123 with the new UI so I won't grab the wrong one by mistake. Now, if he will just make this or an AA with the new UI in purple ano, I'll grab a second for my wife - and take my E1L back


----------



## gunga

Nice levels! Are these okay to mod?


----------



## jorn

880arm said:


> Specs are out on the new MDC's. High-Low-LowLow and always starts in LowLow.



So it will start in lowlow, and then go high-low?


----------



## Brasso

Well, here she is. Neutral MDC head on a Surefire E1L body and McTc Tailcap with McClicky. With an obligatory knife thrown in... of course.

I like this set up much better than the VME head. It's smaller with a shorter debounce time.


----------



## shudaizi

If Gene would offer the MDC LMH with a Nichia 219 I would be all over it. One can dream.


----------



## kelmo

I got a MDC HA and the bezel doesn't like my E1e/EB1 bodies with the stock clickies or Z68s. The switching is erratic. It works fine with the Malkoff tubes.


----------



## KDM

Are you using a stock surefire switch? If so that could be your problem. There was a mode jumping issue with the e2e triple copper from Oveready. They made some custom mclicky switches to fit the e2e tail caps, problems were solved. You could check with them and see if they have any available.



kelmo said:


> I got a MDC HA and the bezel doesn't like my E1e/EB1 bodies with the stock clickies or Z68s. The switching is erratic. It works fine with the Malkoff tubes.


----------



## kelmo

KDM said:


> Are you using a stock surefire switch? If so that could be your problem. There was a mode jumping issue with the e2e triple copper from Oveready. They made some custom mclicky switches to fit the e2e tail caps, problems were solved. You could check with them and see if they have any available.



Cool!

Thanks


----------



## eala

I know it has been mentioned, but I also want to reinforce my desire for a Nichia 219 based MDC. 

Only thing I am not a big fan of in the interface is the lack of memory.

Otherwise, have really enjoyed using my MDC lately. Solid light.

Any issues running on high for extended periods with AW RCR cells? It works just grand, but the cells do get hot.

eala


----------



## sassaquin

shudaizi said:


> If Gene would offer the MDC LMH with a Nichia 219 I would be all over it. One can dream.



+1


----------



## Lucky Duck

shudaizi said:


> If Gene would offer the MDC LMH with a Nichia 219 I would be all over it. One can dream.



+2!


----------



## hron61

Lucky Duck said:


> +2!




You know its gonna happen. Soon im sure. i'll grab a couple for sure.


----------



## johnny0000

hron61 said:


> You know its gonna happen. Soon im sure. i'll grab a couple for sure.



Count me in as well!


----------



## Brasso

I've already attempted to get him to make me one but he said he was too busy. Hopefully either he'll make some himself, which I doubt since he rarely uses non xpg emitters, or more likely someone else such as Illumiation Supply or Oveready will submit an order. Soon I hope.


----------



## eala

If we all put requests into Craig at Illumination Supply, perhaps he can gauge interest and make it happen.

eala


----------



## BigBluefish

I'm on board for that, particularly if it's in AA format. But I've got enought CR123 primaries around I could the CR123a format as well. 

Oh, and it should be finished in purple Type II ano.


----------



## Cerealand

MDC Headbands are now on Malkoff's website to use the CR123 MDC as headlamps. Oveready requested some multi mode Malkoff drop-ins when they first came out, but the multi-mode drop-ins were exclusive to Malkoff's website. I'm not sure if Oveready/Illumunation Supply can get any customized MDC Multi modes, but I hope they can.


----------



## Norm

BigBluefish said:


> Oh, and it should be finished in purple Type II ano.


I vote tied dye purple ano 

Norm


----------



## Grizzman

shudaizi said:


> If Gene would offer the MDC LMH with a Nichia 219 I would be all over it. One can dream.



While a Nichia version would be nice, I'm very satisfied with the tint and color rendering of my neutral. If this Nichia version were to come as a Low/High or even High/Low, that may convince me to pick one up.

Grizz


----------



## shudaizi

Got a beamshot of the neutral? Maybe I missed them in this thread, but I haven't seen any neutral MDC beamshots. More pictures, always good.  



Grizzman said:


> While a Nichia version would be nice, I'm very satisfied with the tint and color rendering of my neutral. If this Nichia version were to come as a Low/High or even High/Low, that may convince me to pick one up.
> 
> Grizz


----------



## Grizzman

I've got a couple beam shots of the neutral. One is a comparison it to the cool MDC, and the other is with an XP-G2 M61. The tint is fully identical to the M61N.


Cool and Neutral MDC:








Cool M61 and Neutral MDC






Grizz


----------



## shudaizi

Nice! I could live with that, though the nearly pure neutral of the Nichia would still whisper my name.  

Thanks for posting those, Grizz!





Grizzman said:


> I've got a couple beam shots of the neutral. One is a comparison it to the cool MDC, and the other is with an XP-G2 M61. The tint is fully identical to the M61N.
> 
> 
> Cool and Neutral MDC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool M61 and Neutral MDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grizz


----------



## boats

Been away from the forum several years. Needs well covered with two Malkoff's MD 2 & Hound Dog both Hi Lo switched either one special purpose, don't carry them around with me. EDC have a pair of HDS clicky's One EDC that rides in my briefcase 2nd with the tactical tail cap I use for pocket carry. Then I see the Malkoff MDC thread. Wanted to try re-chargeable so ordered one for Li-ion's Came in today's mail.

It's a nice set up. Like the form factor. Measured not a lot different than the HDS but looks smaller & lighter. Interface is different will take some re-leaning first try's seem fine though. Fit and finish very nice. Not so sure about the pocket clip, have lost several nice clip knives, gave up on clipping. This one may be OK robust and firm clip. Carry the 2 HDS with Constrictor knots and short lanyards. If I don't like the clip easy enough to put a lanyard on the MDC

Waiting for it to get dark now , think Gene has a winner here. Boats


----------



## hjkl

Brasso said:


> Well, here she is. Neutral MDC head on a Surefire E1L body and McTc Tailcap with McClicky. With an obligatory knife thrown in... of course.
> 
> I like this set up much better than the VME head. It's smaller with a shorter debounce time.




I ordered one after seeing your pic, hope you don't mind I copied you . I was also wondering if you could tell me what size o-ring you used between the tailcap and body.

Never had a Malkoff before and I am very pleased. Quality is tops and UI, modes, and beam are perfect for my use.


----------



## TEEJ

One of my kids loves orange stuff...and, has been edc-ing a rather weak option, and I decided to surprise him with a new orange MDC O (Liion rechargeable).

When I went back to review the order, it looks like its now sold out, meaning I must have grabbed the last one.


----------



## full m3tal

TEEJ said:


> One of my kids loves orange stuff...and, has been edc-ing a rather weak option, and I decided to surprise him with a new orange MDC O (Liion rechargeable).
> 
> When I went back to review the order, it looks like its now sold out, meaning I must have grabbed the last one.



I was debating back and fourth on ordering that last one for a few days. Glad it's gone and now I have no choice in the matter. I already have an Orange (AA), now I'll wait and see if any other colors become available. Did you also add the headlamp band to your order?


----------



## TEEJ

full m3tal said:


> I was debating back and fourth on ordering that last one for a few days. Glad it's gone and now I have no choice in the matter. I already have an Orange (AA), now I'll wait and see if any other colors become available. Did you also add the headlamp band to your order?



Nope, he won't be using it like that. 

Sorry to steal your option like that, but, as you're thanking me for it, I guess it worked out.


----------



## Brasso

I ordered one after seeing your pic, hope you don't mind I copied you . I was also wondering if you could tell me what size o-ring you used between the tailcap and body.

I like the way you were able to get yours all black. I've had my eye out for black bodies and tailcaps but haven't seen any for sale yet.

The O-ring is a 15.8 x 2.4 mm.


----------



## hjkl

Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Has anyone tried a Eneloop AA on a Li Ion 3 level MDC head? How bright are the three levels if it does work? Wondering if it would work in a pinch...


----------



## jorn

AA`s wont work in the Li Ion head. Looks dim with 2xAA`s or a single cr123.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

jorn said:


> AA`s wont work in the Li Ion head. Looks dim with 2xAA`s or a single cr123.



Thank you for sharing jorn.


----------



## hjkl

The MDC is my EDC now and so it will suffer daily carry. It is already tough but I wanted to protect it a little more. I have found that the old Novatac protective caps from flashlightlens dot com fit the MDC head. Aperture, length, and inside diameter are perfect actually. The only negative aspect is that it covers up the informational text. I'm not too worried about heat as I rarely run it on high.


----------



## GeoBruin

Wow. Good find Hjkl. I wish I would have figured that out before I condemned mine to ride around in my pocket with my keys. It's actually holding up well, but there are no shortage of cosmetic marks.


----------



## hjkl

Thanks, given that the head has a one inch diameter it is likely to be compatible with other accessories as well. I'd thought of using the f04 diffuser at first, but it was a bit too bulky.


----------



## BigBluefish

The MDC AA LL/L/H in HA and Orange is back up on the Malkoff site! 

2 HA AAs and 4 Orange AAs left at the moment. 

I'm holding out for a neutral....


----------



## GeoBruin

Me too. I like the new mode setup. Just hanging on for a neutral one.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

The new MDC is almost perfect. I almost got one, but the dumb mode memory is still there. Getting closer though....


----------



## Swedpat

While I find the new MDCs interesting, it's one thing I don't find optimal: the brightness levels of 0,6/5/125lm.
My personal experience is that I perceive a less brightness difference at low levels. For levels of, for example, 1/10/100lm I perceive the difference bigger between 10 and 100lm than 1 and 10, even if the percentual difference is the same. 
With levels of 0,6/5/125lm there is a 25 fold difference between the high and low while it's only 8,3 fold difference between lowlow and low. Consequently the perceived difference between lowlow and low will be pretty moderate while the difference between low and high will be huge, and no level will be a good allround choice. 125lm means short runtime while as well low and lowlow are too dim for more than close distance, or dark adapted eyes use. Therefore I would find a low of ~20lm to be better. What do you other(and Gene if you read this) think about my thoughts?


----------



## boats

Been using my new MDC couple of weeks. Great light. UI is confusing me a bit though, how about a simple explanation. Soft click through low med high, hard click it stays on what ever mode you are in. Mode memory fools me though, sometimes it does not go through the modes low to high. Way Gene's site reads leave it on for over 2 sec any mode it reverts to low mode next click. Seems to me it's not working that way.

Boats


----------



## rjking

Swedpat said:


> While I find the new MDCs interesting, it's one thing I don't find optimal: the brightness levels of 0,6/5/125lm.
> My personal experience is that I perceive a less brightness difference at low levels. For levels of, for example, 1/10/100lm I perceive the difference bigger between 10 and 100lm than 1 and 10, even if the percentual difference is the same.
> With levels of 0,6/5/125lm there is a 25 fold difference between the high and low while it's only 8,3 fold difference between lowlow and low. Consequently the perceived difference between lowlow and low will be pretty moderate while the difference between low and high will be huge, and no level will be a good allround choice. 125lm means short runtime while as well low and lowlow are too dim for more than close distance, or dark adapted eyes use. Therefore I would find a low of ~20lm to be better. What do you other(and Gene if you read this) think about my thoughts?



+1


----------



## Random Dan

Yeah, I would buy an MDC Li-Ion if the mode spacing were a little different. Right now the modes are 15/80/400. 15lm seems a little high for the lowest mode, even the 5lm low of my SF E1B is too bright sometimes. Also I'd prefer a high of around 150-200lm for better battery life. If the mode spacing was something more like 3/50/200 I would most likely buy one.


----------



## reppans

Can someone with a 0.6/5/125 MDC please comment (or better yet post a side-by-side pix) on the relative brightness of its 0.6 sub-lumen mode vs another popular sub-lumen AA (eg, Quark, SC52, D25, L10, T10 etc)? Reason I ask is that a 0.6 lumen should be one of the brightest AA sub-lumen modes (which I would love to try) but the 400+ hour Eneloop runtime implies to me a very dim sub- 0.10 lm mode. Lights that put out a true 0.3-0.5 lumen moonlight modes tend to only have ~150 hr runtimes on Eneloops.

BTW, as a low lumen enthusiast, I find the spec'd modes & spacing ideal for my purposes. 80% of the time I find myself using my lights for long periods in very dark conditions for close range tasks (eg, camp chores, reading and dog-walking). With dark-adapted eyes, I currently use 0.3 and 3 lumens about equally (40/40%) for great runtimes using these small AA cells. I use higher modes quite sparingly due to battery consumption (and NV preservation), but if I'm going to use them, it may as well be max just for brief periods.


----------



## Filip

Swedpat said:


> While I find the new MDCs interesting, it's one thing I don't find optimal: the brightness levels of 0,6/5/125lm.
> My personal experience is that I perceive a less brightness difference at low levels. For levels of, for example, 1/10/100lm I perceive the difference bigger between 10 and 100lm than 1 and 10, even if the percentual difference is the same.
> With levels of 0,6/5/125lm there is a 25 fold difference between the high and low while it's only 8,3 fold difference between lowlow and low. Consequently the perceived difference between lowlow and low will be pretty moderate while the difference between low and high will be huge, and no level will be a good allround choice. 125lm means short runtime while as well low and lowlow are too dim for more than close distance, or dark adapted eyes use. Therefore I would find a low of ~20lm to be better. What do you other(and Gene if you read this) think about my thoughts?



+2


----------



## KDM

Does anyone know if the inside diameter of the 123 and AA body are the same?


----------



## 880arm

KDM said:


> Does anyone know if the inside diameter of the 123 and AA body are the same?



They are not the same. The AA body is bored only for AA's/14500's.


----------



## KDM

The AA host walls are a lot thicker then? I wanted to use the body with a modded surefire head but don't know if the module will fit down in it if the walls are that thick.


----------



## 880arm

KDM said:


> The AA host walls are a lot thicker then? I wanted to use the body with a modded surefire head but don't know if the module will fit down in it if the walls are that thick.



If it will fit the CR123 version of the MDC, it should fit the AA version as the walls are only thicker in the main tube area of the body. You can see some of the difference in this poor quality photo . . .







If you look inside the orange AA body you can see the ledge which indicates which part of the body is thicker. The portion where the bezel threads onto the body measures about 1.5mm on both bodies, even though it may look a little thicker on the AA version in the photo.


----------



## KDM

I see what you mean now. Thanks for the info and those shots are great, that's what i needed to see. I was hoping it was the same diameter all the way through. My AW 17500 fits in the 123 host, though obviously it's too long. That's not to say it can't be made to fit in the AA tube. Thanks again.


----------



## eala

Hey folks,

This may already be common knowledge, but I took the bezel ring off my MDC and removed the acrylic lens. Popped in a glass lens from Lighthound:
http://www.lighthound.com/UCL-for-NovaTac-EDC-Series--228mm_p_2253.html


Fit like a champ.

eala


----------



## eala

I hate it when MDC stuff goes on sale at 15% off just after I buy a bunch.

eala


----------



## thaugen

In a pinch if I run a CR123 in my MDC Rechargable version (3.4-5 volts) will it damage the LED? Gene states it will go into direct drive. I know this means no regulation, but was curious if it was potentially harmful to the light.


----------



## Random Dan

thaugen said:


> In a pinch if I run a CR123 in my MDC Rechargable version (3.4-5 volts) will it damage the LED? Gene states it will go into direct drive. I know this means no regulation, but was curious if it was potentially harmful to the light.


Shouldn't hurt the light at all, Li-Ions can get down below 3v before recharging. Won't be as bright as normal and won't have any regulation though.


----------



## thaugen

It is good to know I have the option of primaries in a pinch. Thanks!


----------



## revscott

I got my MDC HA CR123 about a week ago. I like it but have questions.

There are finger prints on the reflector. I like that these lights are hand made in the US, but is that normal? Not a big deal just wondering.

I haven't completely figured out the UI. There is some kind of memory but it doesn't seem consistent. I thought if you leave it off for a couple of seconds it's supposed to always go back to LL regardless of whether it's a momentary press or full click.

Can I purchase the single AA body to use with the same head?

Also my pocket clip is crooked. No worries just reporting.


----------



## Random Dan

revscott said:


> I got my MDC HA CR123 about a week ago. I like it but have questions.
> 
> There are finger prints on the reflector. I like that these lights are hand made in the US, but is that normal? Not a big deal just wondering.
> 
> I haven't completely figured out the UI. There is some kind of memory but it doesn't seem consistent. I thought if you leave it off for a couple of seconds it's supposed to always go back to LL regardless of whether it's a momentary press or full click.
> 
> Can I purchase the single AA body to use with the same head?
> 
> Also my pocket clip is crooked. No worries just reporting.


If you leave the light ON for more than 2 seconds it will return to LL on the next off/on cycle, time off does not matter. The AA body will fit the CR123 head, but I don't believe the CR123 head will work on a 1.5v AA. You would need a 3v lithium primary 14505 cell (sometimes referred to as CRAA).


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

No worries, a fingerprint on the reflector would annoy any flashaholic. Does it have any affect on the beam? Probably not to the naked eye. As afar as the UI, it should start on low low, as long as it was left on at least 2 seconds on the previously used level. This UI has changed several times. On my first gen Orange H/L/Strobe MDC, you have to leave it on 5 seconds for it to revert back to high next time used. I'm sure Gene will swap out, as a finger print on the reflector usually doesn't get by QC. Shoot him an E-mail.


----------



## revscott

I thought the head has 1-3v written on it.


----------



## Random Dan

Just got an email from Gene about the new MDC Tac light. 250/15lm always comes on in high, CR123 only.

 http://www.malkoffdevices.com/malko...c-flashlights-parts/mdc-tac-1cr123-flashlight


----------



## Z-Tab

Looks like the MDC TAC is what people hoped the EB1 would be. I wonder what sort of output it manages with an AA body.


----------



## BillSWPA

As described on the website, the light will switch modes any time it is not left on for at least 2 seconds. However, most defensive/tactical use will involve switching the light on and off quickly. Therefore, the light will be switching modes at the wrong time.

A better system would be to base mode switching on the amount of time the light is left off. Surefire lights switch to low mode if the light is off for less than 2 seconds. This is much better, but I still find myself in low mode on occasion when I wanted high. Switching to low if the light is off for 1 second or less would be ideal.

With the above exception, I think the modes available are very useful.


----------



## eala

Not sure if this has been discussed before, but it looks to me as if the MDC AA body has enough meat to allow it to be bored for 17500 cells. Thoughts? Who would be able to do this?

eala


----------



## Random Dan

eala said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed before, but it looks to me as if the MDC AA body has enough meat to allow it to be bored for 17500 cells. Thoughts? Who would be able to do this?
> 
> eala


That would be pretty sweet, but I'm not sure if it could work since the MDC doesn't have a removable tailcap.


----------



## eala

Random Dan said:


> That would be pretty sweet, but I'm not sure if it could work since the MDC doesn't have a removable tailcap.



It does not need to be bored right through. Just down to the spring. Would need to remove the switch.

eala


----------



## leon2245

Whoa!

The number of options for these things have exploded since I've last checked in. LL-L-H, SHO, R etc. & all with no strobe, the colors, it's going to be hard to choose. I personally can't find anything to nitpick among them- mode spacing of 3/25/250 looks perfect to me, & we all know the outgoing stock occasionally goes on sale for a minute, so you either have to wait until it does & get in quick if you really want a deal, or else buy at regular price early & at your convenience.

Either way, after trying & flipping a few of the drop ins & vme setup etc. looks like I'll be getting back on the malkoff bandwagon. These definitely look like THE edc's to have.


----------



## Replicant

Swedpat said:


> While I find the new MDCs interesting, it's one thing I don't find optimal: the brightness levels of 0,6/5/125lm.
> My personal experience is that I perceive a less brightness difference at low levels. For levels of, for example, 1/10/100lm I perceive the difference bigger between 10 and 100lm than 1 and 10, even if the percentual difference is the same.
> With levels of 0,6/5/125lm there is a 25 fold difference between the high and low while it's only 8,3 fold difference between lowlow and low. Consequently the perceived difference between lowlow and low will be pretty moderate while the difference between low and high will be huge, and no level will be a good allround choice. 125lm means short runtime while as well low and lowlow are too dim for more than close distance, or dark adapted eyes use. Therefore I would find a low of ~20lm to be better. What do you other(and Gene if you read this) think about my thoughts?


I just got the AA MDC. I only had a few minutes to check it out last night, but my first impression goes along with your assumption. There isn't a significant difference between LL and L. At first glance, 20 lumens might be better than 5 lumens, but I still need some time to play around with it.


----------



## Theron

The RCR123A MDC has the best spacing of modes IMO.


----------



## RI Chevy

leon2245 said:


> Whoa!
> 
> The number of options for these things have exploded since I've last checked in. LL-L-H, SHO, R etc. & all with no strobe, the colors, it's going to be hard to choose. I personally can't find anything to nitpick among them- mode spacing of 3/25/250 looks perfect to me, & we all know the outgoing stock occasionally goes on sale for a minute, so you either have to wait until it does & get in quick if you really want a deal, or else buy at regular price early & at your convenience.
> 
> Either way, after trying & flipping a few of the drop ins & vme setup etc. looks like I'll be getting back on the malkoff bandwagon. These definitely look like THE edc's to have.



You forgot the newest TAC H-L version. http://www.malkoffdevices.com/malko...c-flashlights-parts/mdc-tac-1cr123-flashlight


----------



## Random Dan

I agree, 3/25/250 is just about perfect. I wish that's what the Li-Ion version had.


----------



## Brasso

I agree. In fact, I think 1/25/250 would be even better. And a Nichia 219 version. But, I'm sure that is somewhere in the future. We just have to wait.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Yeah and in Ti, maybe the OVEREADY edition lol.


----------



## BigBluefish

RI Chevy said:


> You forgot the newest TAC H-L version. http://www.malkoffdevices.com/malko...c-flashlights-parts/mdc-tac-1cr123-flashlight



I'm thinking I should get this instead of the EB1. I've already got an MDC and like it. And this is $50 less than the EB1. And has a generally more useful beam pattern. But I do love that L1 type switch on the SureFire, and that TIR optic does throw. 

sigh: You know I'll end up getting both.)

And then there'll be neutrals...


----------



## KDM

I'm having a issue with my AA body using ZL 14500's. I've tried using two different li ion heads and it does the same with both. It works fine at times and then sometimes when I click it on it's very dim and flickers. I'm wondering if the cells are too long and causing the switch spring to compress to far. I've tried multiple cells ( ZL is all I have at the moment) with the same results. Anyone experience something like this?


----------



## reppans

KDM said:


> I'm having a issue with my AA body using ZL 14500's. I've tried using two different li ion heads and it does the same with both. It works fine at times and then sometimes when I click it on it's very dim and flickers. I'm wondering if the cells are too long and causing the switch spring to compress to far. I've tried multiple cells ( ZL is all I have at the moment) with the same results. Anyone experience something like this?



Try this... tighten it hard, I mean really hard, as in wear-leather-gloves/Chinese-thread-stripping hard. I have the same issue, I believe it to be a head/tube contact issue.


----------



## 880arm

KDM said:


> . . . sometimes when I click it on it's very dim and flickers . . .



Just like reppans said, you probably just need to tighten it further. The body o-ring makes for a tight fit, sometimes keeping the top of the body from making enough contact with the brass ring inside the head. Without solid contact between the two, the light won't work properly.

While you're at it, you might want to wipe any excess grease off of the top of the body and the brass ring as that can also cause contact issues. Also, make sure the body o-ring is still in good shape and doesn't look like it's getting pinched or torn.



reppans said:


> ... tighten it hard, I mean really hard, as in wear-leather-gloves/Chinese-thread-stripping hard.



Best description ever!


----------



## Edi

5/30/125 and instant access to high and low (somehow, its been done before lol)is my dream MDC AA!


----------



## KDM

Thanks for the response guys, I'll try your suggestions. It's worked for a while with this same setup and hasn't acted up until recently. I've got some 24" pipe wrenches, that'll get it tight! Ha JK!


----------



## BigBluefish

BigBluefish said:


> I'm thinking I should get this instead of the EB1. I've already got an MDC and like it. And this is $50 less than the EB1. And has a generally more useful beam pattern. But I do love that L1 type switch on the SureFire, and that TIR optic does throw.
> 
> sigh: You know I'll end up getting both.)
> 
> And then there'll be neutrals...



And, I just purchased the MDC TAC. There now should be 8 left. 3v. 250/25/3 defaults to high. At least, usually, per Gene's site. This should work for me. At least there aren't new neutrals or Hi CRI MDC's out there yet. Though that Li Ion Neutral head is still around. Y'all can look for a minty first run MDC 1CR123 H/M/S and SureFire E1B on the Marketplace tonight. Hey, I gotta fund the EB1!

EDIT 11/18. D'oh! Someone else got that neutral Li Ion head. 

Has anyone heard any buzz about maybe some neutral or high CRI MDCs?


----------



## 46Alpha

BigBluefish said:


> EDIT 11/18. D'oh! Someone else got that neutral Li Ion head.


----------



## BigBluefish

46Alpha said:


>



Yup, that's how I ran mine. MDC head on the E1B body, E1B head on the MDC body. 

Now, it'll be MDC TAC on the EB1, and EB1 on the MDC body.

But, yeah, I should have grabbed one of those neutrals. Though, I'm sure Gene will have something nice and new for us soon.


----------



## JWRitchie76

Haven't purchased a really great flashlight for a while now. Gene had a standard CR123 MDC posted up on the site so I snagged it up. really looking forward to this one. Probably gonna mod a McGizmo clip onto it so I can tail stand it properly.


----------



## JWRitchie76

I am loving this light! Great piece of gear. 

















Sent from the mothership.


----------



## Cerealand

That's a neat looking clip.


----------



## revscott

I have the MDC HA 123. I just recently purchased a Tenergy charger and battery kit from Amazon. The batteries are green and silver label, LiFePo4 (3.0v). I tried the battery in the MDC and it seems like the low low mode is now the same as the medium mode. Is this normal? Anyone else using rechargeable batteries in the HA 123?


----------



## TMedina

I'd love to see a 3/25/60 model. That would be my perfect EDC.


----------



## Random Dan

So who's gonna be the first one to pick up an SS bezel ring and let us all know how they are?


----------



## Sofastreamer

i would like to get that bezel for my mdc ha aa. but its 50$ shipping to germany again :-( maybe another cpf member from europe needs parts as well and we could save shipment costs...


----------



## Random Dan

So I've been thinking recently about what would make the MDC perfect (for me at least).

Compatibility with Li-Ion 16340 _and_ primary CR123
Mode spacing of 3/25/250lm (after 5 sec off return to low)
Non deep carry clip to allow for tailstanding
SS crenelated bezel, black HAIII body

So what do y'all think the perfect MDC would be?


----------



## Jeff91

Reading through all of this, looks like the AA model would be a great one to add to the lineup. All out of stock right now, but hopefully I'll be able to pick one up soon. 

Anyone have any idea how often they come back into stock?


----------



## Sofastreamer

i own the mdc ha aa and i love the clip, but it should be placed just a tad lower for save tailstanding. it works on flat surfaces as it is though.


----------



## reppans

You can position the clip just over the edge of a table/flat surface for straight, solid tail standing. It's at greater risk of getting knocked over and falling a few feet, of course, but it's a Malkoff, so no big deal, right?


----------



## Cerealand

THE MDC can tailstand just fine. It not a perfect 90 degree angle, but I can tailstand it on a flat surface.


----------



## BigBluefish

I have a neutral Li Ion 3 mode inbound from the Marketplace. Woo-hoo

Now, if Gene will just make an AA or CR123 high cri version with the Nichia 219 ....


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Current regulated too please!


----------



## Random Dan

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Current regulated too please!


Ooh, I forgot that. Definitely yes.


----------



## KDM

BigBluefish said:


> I have a neutral Li Ion 3 mode inbound from the Marketplace. Woo-hoo
> 
> Now, if Gene will just make an AA or CR123 high cri version with the Nichia 219 ....



I made a request for the 219 shortly after the MDC came out. Gene said it would be a while before he made any. I guess we'll have to convince the boss (Mrs.) to get on him.:hahaha:


----------



## Random Dan

CR123 MDC B, R, and O are back in stock. Hopefully AA and Li-Ion models will follow soon.


----------



## jimboutilier

Random Dan said:


> CR123 MDC B, R, and O are back in stock. Hopefully AA and Li-Ion models will follow soon.



I had signed up to be alerted when the MDC O 1Cr123 was back in stock. Never got an email but happened to notice 9 in stock last night. Got one. Only one left in stock today.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Current regulated too please!



^^^THIS!!^^^

Or if not, make a SHO in some of the fun colors the multi-mode ones come in!


----------



## BigBluefish

My neutral MDC Li-ion came in the mail from another cpf member the other day. The tint is fantastic, and the thing is crazy bright on high. And the low is useful, though not super-low. I'm happy. This one is going hiking with me next summer, and hunting with me next fall. 

Now, we just need some AA Nichia 219 MDCs and some purple anodized MDCs, and I think I'd be all set. 

Thanks, Gene.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

An AA 219 MDC. LMH with last mode memory. .3, 20, 100 lumen. Oh man.


----------



## yoyoman

Orange MDC li-ion, VME+M361 N+FB1, MD1+M361 N+Oveready Triad, VME+M361 N+FB2


----------



## Brasso

> 219 MDC. LMH with last mode memory. .3, 20, 100 lumen. Oh man.



Great minds think alike. That would be my dream light from Malkoff. 123 lion head though. For AA I'd have to find another suitable tail standing body.


----------



## Random Dan

I'd be excited for that, except for the mode memory. I hate mode memory with a passion.


----------



## reppans

Gene's new spec on the AA light is 0.3, 9, 115 and the cool white is on the warm side - one of the nicest CWs I've seen. I'd personally prefer something a bit lower than 9 lms; 20 is too close to max (or too a huge gap from LL).


----------



## reppans

Gene has re-stocked these if anyone is interested... It just blew away all my other sub-lumen lights on an efficiency test - not too bad for a first attempt with sub-lumen


----------



## Random Dan

That's really tempting. I'm still not too big on how the mode reset works, and I don't have $100 to blow on another light, but damned if I don't still want one.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Random Dan said:


> I don't have $100 to blow on another light, but damned if I don't still want one.



Story of my life.


----------



## AVService

Mine might be here tomorrow I am hoping?

I am getting the AA LL,L,H and am really anxious to get it and start playing,I mean testing it of course!

Also getting an MD4 for my Hound Doggie!


----------



## Random Dan

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Story of my life.


The life of a flashoholic is not an easy one


----------



## Random Dan

Hey, can one of you MDC owners give me a measurement of the spacing center-to-center of the pocket clip holes? If/when I do buy an MDC I'd like to replace the deep carry clip with one that allows for tailstanding. Thanks!


----------



## reppans

Looks like 12mm bolt center to center to me, but that narrows in due to the curvature - maybe to 10mm on the exterior aluminum and 8mm on the interior aluminum body. But I wouldn't bother, tail stands on table edges just fine.


----------



## Tana

Random Dan said:


> Hey, can one of you MDC owners give me a measurement of the spacing center-to-center of the pocket clip holes? If/when I do buy an MDC I'd like to replace the deep carry clip with one that allows for tailstanding. Thanks!



Using a Vital Gear clip with existing holes and screws makes it tailstand and (imho) looks really nice on MDC:





Please ignore the text, this is the best photo that I have that shows how the clip looks on MDC...


----------



## RI Chevy

Looks good Tana!


----------



## Random Dan

Thanks for the measurement reppans!

Tana, can you buy the Vitalgear clip by itself?


----------



## teak

I ordered a MDC Tactical two weeks ago. Last one in stock too!. One day it will arrive at my door, as I am still waiting?.. Looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## Stockhouse13

How is the tint on the 123 light? Is it a 'warmer' cool white? Yes a 219 or Warm led would be nice. Maybe even something with a XM-L2.


----------



## Grizzman

Cool Malkoff XP-G2 drop-ins and MDC heads cannot be considered warm, neutral, or anything besides cool. For being cool, they're not too bad, and the tint isn't an issue as long as it's used to illuminate objects other than white walls. 

It will have a slight blue tint compared to an XP-G M61 (which is very slightly green) or Surefire LX2/E2D LED (pure white to my eyes).

Grizz


----------



## reppans

I have two XP-G2 MDC AAs and really like Gene's tint lottery... Here's the "cooler" one (on the far left), my second is even nicer/warmer.

Sub-lumen pix...


----------



## Stockhouse13

Thanks, fellas. I think I will hold out for a MDC/123 when Gene makes one in Neutral or Warm. It makes sense that he will be really coming out with some new MDC's this year. I'll be patient...lol


----------



## rgacpf

Does the current MDC HA AA have a lockout feature to prevent battery drain for long periods of non-use?

Having a 0.3 lumen option for night adapted vision is making me want this light.


----------



## reppans

It's a mechanical clicky so no parasitic drain - circuit is broken when the clicky is off. But if you're worried about accidental activation (eg pushing clicky while in a bag), loosening the head a touch will completely lock it out.


----------



## rgacpf

reppans said:


> It's a mechanical clicky so no parasitic drain - circuit is broken when the clicky is off. But if you're worried about accidental activation (eg pushing clicky while in a bag), loosening the head a touch will completely lock it out.



oh wow. Thanks. Did not know this. I thought I saw a SureFire light that had clicky but it still had lockout. But lockout is primarily only needed for the non-clicky lights like SureFire Tactical single-mode lights?


----------



## reppans

rgacpf said:


> oh wow. Thanks. Did not know this. I thought I saw a SureFire light that had clicky but it still had lockout. But lockout is primarily only needed for the non-clicky lights like SureFire Tactical single-mode lights?



As a 1xAA sub-/low- lumen enthusiast, I don't own any Surefires, but the only reasons I'm aware of requiring a lockout function are for electronic clickies (which do have parasitic drain) and exposed switches which maybe accidentally activated.


----------



## rgacpf

reppans said:


> As a 1xAA sub-/low- lumen enthusiast, I don't own any Surefires, but the only reasons I'm aware of requiring a lockout function are for electronic clickies (which do have parasitic drain) and exposed switches which maybe accidentally activated.



What do you think of the MDC AA? Can you recommend a non-clicky sub/low lumen light?


----------



## reppans

I like the MDC AA it's one of my favorites. Here's my AA sub-/low- lumen collection so far... and I prefer clickies over twisties, and mechanical clickies over electronic. Depends what your priorities are.

clicky - no pun intended 

If you want to discuss other lights, PM me so we don't take this off topic.


----------



## revscott

I can't remember if this question was fully answered in this long thread. I have the MDC 123 HA (LL-L-H). Can I purchase a MDC AA body to use with the head of the 123? I just want to use eneloops and maybe an energizer lithium primary.


----------



## reppans

revscott said:


> I can't remember if this question was fully answered in this long thread. I have the MDC 123 HA (LL-L-H). Can I purchase a MDC AA body to use with the head of the 123? I just want to use eneloops and maybe an energizer lithium primary.



I don't think the 123 head will support ~1.5V, but you can easily test this with just the head and using a paperclip to complete the circuit from the negative battery terminal to the brass ring inside the head.


----------



## Random Dan

It would be all kinds of awesome if there was an MDC head that could support 0.8v - 4.2v, like a 4Sevens Quark can.


----------



## reppans

Random Dan said:


> It would be all kinds of awesome if there was an MDC head that could support 0.8v - 4.2v, like a 4Sevens Quark can.



+1..... and current regulated - that would be my ultimate light


----------



## nbp

Just ordered my first Malkoff: an orange MDC CR123! I'm pretty excited about it. I have been wanting to try another 1x123 EDC light lately (my favorite format) and looking at some of the SF single cell lights but I wasn't thrilled with the options. I think this MDC will fit in very well with my other EDC lights (HDS, McGizmo, Mac, SF; so you can see what my style is) as a bombproof little pocket light. The modes seem very well spaced for my use and I like that it goes back to LL when turned off and back on after use. I definitely will post my thoughts when I get it.


----------



## Kif

880arm said:


> Hey Vox,
> 
> Gene sent out an e-mail a few weeks ago announcing the change (quoted below):
> 
> "We have just updated the specs on the M361-LMH, M361N-LMH, MDC LMH, and Neutral MDC LMH Heads to include the use of two CR123A primaries. The changes are retroactive"



I have run my M361-LMH with two CR123A primaries with no problem
I guess I can also run my MDC LMH (3.4-5V head) with two CR123A primaries???
Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Grizzman

Kif said:


> I have run my M361-LMH with two CR123A primaries with no problem
> I guess I can also run my MDC LMH (3.4-5V head) with two CR123A primaries???
> Can anyone confirm this?



Yes, the 3.4-5 volt LMH MDC heads can be used with two CR123s. I received tge same e-mail as 880arm. I use my neutral one with two CR123s on a fairly regular basis,

I finally scanned your avatar.


----------



## yoyoman

nbp, i think you'll be very happy with the MDC cr123 and it won't be your last Malkoff. I have many of the lights you mention (I don't have a Mac, but I have HDS, McGizmo and Oveready) and my orange MDC li-ion fits right in. Wonderful beam (McGizmo reflector), bombproof and good design. In real life use, it does start on L. I find the modes to be well spaced. Tail standing is a little tricky because of the deep carry clip. Not a bid deal and sometimes deep carry is important. Right now I'm using my MDC as a battery vampire for cr123 - it is doing a great job, but I miss it and will come up with another solution. The MDC is a very useful light and using it for a one dimensional job seems a waste. I look forward to reading your impressions of the MDC and how it compares to your other classics/best in class lights.


----------



## nbp

yoyoman said:


> nbp, i think you'll be very happy with the MDC cr123 and it won't be your last Malkoff. I have many of the lights you mention (I don't have a Mac, but I have HDS, McGizmo and Oveready) and my orange MDC li-ion fits right in. Wonderful beam (McGizmo reflector), bombproof and good design. In real life use, it does start on L. I find the modes to be well spaced. Tail standing is a little tricky because of the deep carry clip. Not a bid deal and sometimes deep carry is important. Right now I'm using my MDC as a battery vampire for cr123 - it is doing a great job, but I miss it and will come up with another solution. The MDC is a very useful light and using it for a one dimensional job seems a waste. I look forward to reading your impressions of the MDC and how it compares to your other classics/best in class lights.



Thanks for the post yoyo. I am glad to hear your thoughts and they echo my impressions when I ordered it. The modes seem great: nice low, a very functional medium, and a high that is plenty for any of my needs. I prefer a deep carry, so I am actually pretty happy to hear of that.  I am interested to see how the orange ano holds up. I am not into shelf queens so I will be proud of any scratches she gets, but I am curious about that versus the normal HA-NAT or HA-BK. Don's reflectors are generally very good, so if the beam is akin to my XP-G Haiku I will be very pleased. Also, do I recall correctly that Gene uses McClickies in his lights? I have become a bit spoiled by the lights I have carried the last few years, so the MDC certainly has big shoes to fill, but I think it will perform admirably.


----------



## KDM

Nbp, I believe you'll be pleasantly surprised with it. The neutral version is a must have IMO also. The mcClicky's feel is comparible to what you're accustomed too also.


----------



## nbp

MDC just arrived! Will post more thoughts after some time with it but first impressions are :twothumbs:. What a cool light!


----------



## nbp

I like this light! I may have to do a little review on it like my Haiku and Tri EDC. Dare I say my initial reaction is to say this MDC reminds me of a "poor man's Haiku"? Note, this is not a criticism! Many know I am a tireless proponent of the Haiku, and this MDC funnels many of the same characteristics I love in my Haiku (including the parts in the MDC actually designed by Don) into a nicely made little aluminum package, and for a price over $300 cheaper than the Haiku. I don't know if you can beat this light for $99. I'm looking forward to giving it some real carry time.


----------



## RI Chevy




----------



## leon2245

I notice some of them are reverse polarity protected, and others not. Is there some correlation to that, or old/new design or something?

Also didn't I see a two mode cr123a version not too long ago, was it protected? I don't see it anymore, not even as sold out, 15/200l i think.


----------



## reppans

nbp said:


> I like this light! I may have to do a little review on it like my Haiku and Tri EDC. Dare I say my initial reaction is to say this MDC reminds me of a "poor man's Haiku"? Note, this is not a criticism! Many know I am a tireless proponent of the Haiku, and this MDC funnels many of the same characteristics I love in my Haiku (including the parts in the MDC actually designed by Don) into a nicely made little aluminum package, and for a price over $300 cheaper than the Haiku. I don't know if you can beat this light for $99. I'm looking forward to giving it some real carry time.




Does Don use PWM on his lights?


----------



## Grizzman

As far as my two examples are concerned, Gene doesn't either. I can't see it, and I can only hear it if I press the light against my ear.

A person may be hyper sensitive to PWM and be bothered by it, but it seems these instances are rather rare. If an individual bought a Malkoff and found the PWM not acceptable, I'm 100% certain Gene would offer a full refund.


----------



## reppans

I'm not trying to harp on Gene's light... I like my MDC AA enough to have gone back and bought a second one - it's a top three favorite for me. 

I'm considering one of Don's 1AA engine lights (as the only other prime US manufacturer to produce a 1AA low lumen light) but at 4x+ the price, I absolutely DO want my current regulation.


----------



## Grizzman

Ahhhh, there are a few members here that repeatedly bring up the PWM topic because they experience it with their light samples, and I accidentally thought you were one of them.

I've also been considering getting one of Don's lights, and agree that when large dollars are in play, current regulation is more of a requirement. I'll likely go the other direction....the TerraRam.


----------



## RI Chevy

I have made mention about the PWM of the Malkoff M361N drop ins. But I also own over a dozen Malkoff drop ins. I didn't think that I was complaining that much, just trying to figure out if there is an issue with my drop in or not.


----------



## Grizzman

RI Chevy said:


> I have made mention about the PWM of the Malkoff M361N drop ins. But I also own over a dozen Malkoff drop ins. I didn't think that I was *complaining* that much, just trying to figure out if there is an issue with my drop in or not.



I don't think it was you. I'm going to edit my posts.


----------



## nbp

reppans said:


> Does Don use PWM on his lights?



I think the AA converter is current controlled. The 3S converter uses PWM but was redesigned in early 2012 and I believe it's at such a frequency that folks have not noticed it. If I am wrong someone can corrrect me.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Ugh, this is a Malkoff MDC thread, right?

Bill


----------



## nbp

Yeah yeah, we'll get back to that.


----------



## reppans

Thanks nbp. Sorry for the hijack Bill. 

Back on topic, I might as well give my $0.02 on the PWM thing. I didn't liked it since anything that I had with it was either inefficient or visually annoying (ie, too slow a frequency). I later learned how to easily spot even high frequency PWM in everyday usage (if you don't know how, trust me.... don't learn), and while it doesn't make me nauseous or anything, it catches my eye, and I consider that mildly distracting. 

I didn't do my research on the MDC AA and just assumed it would be current regulated, and so was a bit surprised to find that it does use PWM. Then I ran a side-by-side efficiency test (with a light meter and stopwatch) with all my best lights on sub-/low-lumen levels, which I use most often. With one important caveat, both my MDC AAs (which have different LLs, BTW) turned out to be the most efficient LLs on a lumen-hr basis - and by far on sub-lumen. 

So, I'm happy with that trade .


----------



## teak

The MDC TAC I ordered a while back came in. There was a slight issue with the order but was handled just fine and Cathy even through in a headlamp head band for the very small issue, anyway. I do like the TAC, but it isn't what I was hoping, I use it as a Back up now, It doesn't always come on in High, My biggest gripe with it is if you do not leave it on one of the brightness levels long enough, next time it comes on will be the lower level in the stages, example. I momentarily flash high, if it is not on high long enough, I believe its 7/10 of a second, then it will go to medium and not back to high, also it doesn't matter how long it is off, it will still come on in medium, or low etc. Great little light though besides that, and that is just my personal preference. My favorite is my MD2 with a M61 and high/low ring, It replaced all my surefires long ago just for the fact I get more output for a longer time with less heat. I use a Z41 tailcap and all is good.


----------



## timbo114

I have the MDC HA AA.
I don't see a mode change on a 14500 cell.
I see perfect mode switching on Eneloop.
Is the 14500 overpowering the driver and only running a super bright turbo mode?


----------



## reppans

In order to have true momentary (eg, ability to signal Morse code), you usually need to have a separate mode change control like bezel twist or side button. Single button, foward clicky, multimodes are usually only "momentary" for the first cycle. 

I wouldn't run a 14500 in the MDC AA - you might fry it. My first showed 1-3V on the head, and the second 1-2V. I ran a 3V CRAA and the lower modes shifted up without any additional output on max, so there was no point. Stick with Eneloops in the MDC AA, or try a Quark X with a 14500.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

The first Gen MDC, Gene himself said he had been running 14500 for months with no ill effect. I run one in mine every now and then, its fun having a small 400L pocket light. But yes low and strobe are non-existent. Strobe just flickers, low is maybe 350L.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Grizzman said:


> As far as my two examples are concerned, Gene doesn't either. I can't see it, and I can only hear it if I press the light against my ear.
> 
> A person may be hyper sensitive to PWM and be bothered by it, but it seems these instances are rather rare. If an individual bought a Malkoff and found the PWM not acceptable, I'm 100% certain Gene would offer a full refund.






reppans said:


> Thanks nbp. Sorry for the hijack Bill.
> 
> Back on topic, I might as well give my $0.02 on the PWM thing. I didn't liked it since anything that I had with it was either inefficient or visually annoying (ie, too slow a frequency). I later learned how to easily spot even high frequency PWM in everyday usage (if you don't know how, trust me.... don't learn), and while it doesn't make me nauseous or anything, it catches my eye, and I consider that mildly distracting.
> 
> I didn't do my research on the MDC AA and just assumed it would be current regulated, and so was a bit surprised to find that it does use PWM. Then I ran a side-by-side efficiency test (with a light meter and stopwatch) with all my best lights on sub-/low-lumen levels, which I use most often. With one important caveat, both my MDC AAs (which have different LLs, BTW) turned out to be the most efficient LLs on a lumen-hr basis - and by far on sub-lumen.
> 
> So, I'm happy with that trade .



I think I might be over sensitive to PWM. I bought an orange and a blue MDC right when they came out and I could not deal with it at all. It gives me a strange sort of headache... I had the same reaction to Icon lights. I ended up selling both MDCs in the CPF Marketplace for nearly what I paid for them (they had sold out and I had really low serial numbers) and then bought a couple MDC SHOs which I really love (one is a CR123 vampire and I gave the other one to my dad.) I only wish the SHOs came in the nice colors. 

I would love an AA SHO MDC.


----------



## timbo114

PoliceScannerMan said:


> The first Gen MDC, Gene himself said he had been running 14500 for months with no ill effect. I run one in mine every now and then, its fun having a small 400L pocket light. But yes low and strobe are non-existent. Strobe just flickers, low is maybe 350L.



My MDC HA AA head is #0362, low low - low - high - is this 1st gen?


----------



## Grizzman

Low Low - Low - High versions are the latest generation offered.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

I should have said, mine is a first gen Hi, low, strobe.


----------



## edeekeos

Hi guys, 

How's the tint on the XPG2 4000k neutrals that Gene uses? I just ordered a MDC LiIon Neutral head for my E2D, and I'm sitting here worrying about my decision a little. I'm not really a tint snob per say, just don't really prefer 'warmer' tints all that much. My ideal color, and what most of my EDC lights are is the ~4500k with >90 CRI from Nichia 219a's. How will the XPG2 compare? Hopefully I'm not disappointed..


----------



## gottawearshades

Howdy. 

(This may have been covered on one of the thirty-five pages of this thread, but) had anybody put one of Gene's 6-volt MDC heads on a Surefire LX2? 

How well does it work?

Thanks.


----------



## flashlight nut

I run an E2 head on my LX2. It gives you a medium/high out of the two stage switch instead of the low/high. I think it works great with two distinct levels, more useful beam profile and simple UI.


----------



## gottawearshades

Thanks. Sounds perfect.



flashlight nut said:


> I run my an E2 head on my LX2. It gives you a medium/high out of the two stage switch instead of the low/high. I think it works great with two distinct levels, more useful beam profile and simple UI.


----------



## KDM

edeekeos said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How's the tint on the XPG2 4000k neutrals that Gene uses? I just ordered a MDC LiIon Neutral head for my E2D, and I'm sitting here worrying about my decision a little. I'm not really a tint snob per say, just don't really prefer 'warmer' tints all that much. My ideal color, and what most of my EDC lights are is the ~4500k with >90 CRI from Nichia 219a's. How will the XPG2 compare? Hopefully I'm not disappointed..



I don't believe you'll be disappointed at all with your decision. Comparing it to a Nichia 219A, its a little warmer but in my opinion puts out a nicer beam. Let say more punch to it, good hot spot with even spill. Definitively don't consider it warm, don't worry just wait and enjoy it.


----------



## RI Chevy

It truly is a neutral. Neither cool nor warm. :thumbsup:


----------



## edeekeos

Good! You guys make it sound lovely. It will be here tomorrow hopefully. I don't want to wait all weekend for it :thumbsdow. I will let ya know how I feel about it, along with some beam shots maybe. In the mean time, and for your viewing pleasure, this is what I'm after...


----------



## Z-Tab

Just want to report in that I have been using my MDC AA LMH almost every day since I got it. I think that it is a nearly perfect EDC light. The only thing that would make it better for me would be mode memory (or a titanium version).


----------



## AVService

Z-Tab said:


> Just want to report in that I have been using my MDC AA LMH almost every day since I got it. I think that it is a nearly perfect EDC light. The only thing that would make it better for me would be mode memory (or a titanium version).



Me too!

I have had mine for a few weeks now and it is just a great mix of features and performance for me.

I don't really understand the mode switching idea and it is too long to be as handy as I would like but I also appreciate why it is and like the beam and that seems worth the length trade-off for me.

It is also worth mentioning again that these little lights are so heavy duty that it is CRAZY! In a good way!


----------



## edeekeos

WOW.

So I got my Neutral MDC in the mail today, and I am stunned. The tint from this XPG2 is PERFECT. Absolutely perfect neutral. It has far exceeded my expectations to say the least, you guys were right. My one and only quandary is that it may be too bright for my intended purpose. Yeah, I know right. However, the mode spacing is great though. With a 3.7v LiIon, low is decently low, and medium feels how it should. High is just blazing bright for a light this size. Mine is the 3.7-6v LiIon head, but out of curiosity, I wanted to see if a primary would power it. Gene states, that under 3.4v it will run in direct drive. I dropped a used Surefire 123 in my Vital Gear FB1 body, and sure enough, it works. Not sure how long it will run like this, hopefully it will DRAIN this cell. I NEED a vamp light. Anyway, with the 123, the output is PERFECT. Low is like a LLLL _almost_ a firefly. Medium is now what low was before, and high is about what medium was, maybe a hair brighter. I will keep it like this I think, as long as it will run off a 123 till it's drained. We'll see. Awesome light though!!! :twothumbs


----------



## KDM

Worried for nothing. Seriously, the tint of the neutral is awesome and definitely one of my favorites. I've modded several of my lights with this emitter, guess it is my favorite.


----------



## timbo114

I just put my Neutral MDC Li ion head on a VG FB2 today, with a brand new ET 17650.
Going through the modes I notice some squeal/whine on low and med modes - high is silent.
Anyopne else have the whine in their MDC Li ion head?


----------



## RI Chevy

I got it with my M361N. PWM on both low and medium modes. No PWM on high. Probably the same internals used on these.


----------



## Grizzman

Some of them exhibit louder whine than others. Mine are only audible of they are held directly against the ear.


----------



## Cerealand

I never noticed any noise on mines. Never held it near my ears.


----------



## twl

Inductor whine is commonly associated with the individual inductor involved. One might have some whine, and another that came out of the same batch might be silent. Just parts variance.


----------



## hjkl

Looks like there are new SS bezels available now in smooth and crenelated on the site.


----------



## timbo114

timbo114 said:


> I just put my Neutral MDC Li ion head on a VG FB2 today, with a brand new ET 17650.
> Going through the modes I notice some squeal/whine on low and med modes - high is silent.
> Anyopne else have the whine in their MDC Li ion head?



I just received a second MDC li ion NW unit today - riding on a VG FB1 body.
I popped in a rcr123 cell - NO WHINE!
So, a new discovery on my part ... my initial combo was with a VG FB2 body and a RE magnet on my 17650 cell - it whines.
w/o the magnet, no whine.

Can someone please explain?


----------



## RI Chevy




----------



## Vernon

My neutral MDC is in the mail. Can't wait.


----------



## leon2245

edeekeos said:


> Good! You guys make it sound lovely. It will be here tomorrow hopefully. I don't want to wait all weekend for it :thumbsdow. I will let ya know how I feel about it, along with some beam shots maybe. In the mean time, and for your viewing pleasure, this is what I'm after...




whats it run onedeekeos, will be in that body?


----------



## kelmo

flashlight nut said:


> I run an E2 head on my LX2. It gives you a medium/high out of the two stage switch instead of the low/high. I think it works great with two distinct levels, more useful beam profile and simple UI.



I just lego'd this setup with a LX2 tube and tail I scored for $35 on the Marketplace. This sucker rocks! You're a genius flashlight nut!

I never liked the 5/500 lumen spread. I would estimate your creation to be 150/320. Thats more like it!

kelmo


----------



## flashlight nut

kelmo said:


> I just lego'd this setup with a LX2 tube and tail I scored for $35 on the Marketplace. This sucker rocks! You're a genius flashlight nut!
> 
> I never liked the 5/500 lumen spread. I would estimate your creation to be 150/320. Thats more like it!
> 
> kelmo



I'm glad you like this setup but I can't take credit for the configuration. I went on the advice of others before me. I don't think I've had an original idea yet but have gotten wiser (and much more poor) since joining this forum. You gotta love CPF.


----------



## yoyoman

+1 we climb on the shoulders of others and the only thing that doesn't get higher is the bank balance. "Buy it, use it, and love it." nbp


----------



## Mortar

I already have two MDC (one black and one orange) and a black MD2 and a Wrangler. I think I remember seeing red MDCs listed on Gene's website in the past, but not anymore. Does anyone know if Malkoff Devices plans to bring out red ones (or any other color) in the future?
Thanks.


----------



## 880arm

Mortar said:


> I already have two MDC (one black and one orange) and a black MD2 and a Wrangler. I think I remember seeing red MDCs listed on Gene's website in the past, but not anymore. Does anyone know if Malkoff Devices plans to bring out red ones (or any other color) in the future?
> Thanks.



The red and blue versions were discontinued after the first run. They didn't sell very well and they had trouble getting consistent results with the coloring.

I have both and love them. The blue is my favorite MDC.


----------



## reppans

^^ Superb Photo!! (and lights, of course )


----------



## nbp

Man there's a lot of great stuff in that shot!


----------



## newbie66

Nice!

I find the Malkoffs' the sexiest of them all!


----------



## 880arm

newbie66 said:


> . . . I find the Malkoffs' the sexiest of them all!



They are a nice departure from all the black and gray of the other lights :twothumbs


----------



## KDM

Great photo of a great collection you have there!


----------



## KDM

I'd like to add a thank you to Gene. I own quite a few Malkoff products, they have served many hours of lighting for me at work. I take care of all tools and testing equipment but by no means do they get babied. Used in harsh environments and extreme temperature changes they have yet to fail me. Gene hit a home run with the MDC series, just as tough as its big brothers in a very pocket friendly size. Gene has also done a great job trying to accommodate most peoples needs with the various types and options. So now I'll cast my vote for a Nichia 219b li ion head LMH, or LL and mode memory if you really want to get fancy. Thanks again for your dedication to making premium products at the best price to value point in the industry.


----------



## RI Chevy

I like my AA body with the VME head with a M31L variant. I am limited to black. It would be nice to get a VME head in a couple of different colors.


----------



## Replicant

RI Chevy said:


> I like my AA body with the VME head with a M31L variant. I am limited to black. It would be nice to get a VME head in a couple of different colors.


Are you using the single AA MDC body in this configuration? I thought the M31 needed two AAs and can't run on a Li-ion.


----------



## leon2245

Aa sho 
aa sho
aasho
aaaaaashhoooooo


----------



## RI Chevy

Replicant said:


> Are you using the single AA MDC body in this configuration? I thought the M31 needed two AAs and can't run on a Li-ion.



Yes. I use a single AA Duraloop with the AA body and VME head. It runs fine on the single AA. [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]The input voltage is 0.8 to 3.3 volts.[/FONT]

DEFINITELY NO LI ION CELLS! :thumbsdow


----------



## Grizzman

The M31 doesn't deliver full output from a single Eneloop, but it does well enough. 

I use my M31 219B in a VME head on an MDC CR123 body.


----------



## RI Chevy

Good point Grizzman. I probably should have stated that in my post above. Thus my using the M31L variant with the single AA cell.


----------



## timbo114

leon2245 said:


> Aa sho
> aa sho
> aasho
> aaaaaashhoooooo



*gesundheit*


----------



## rickyro

Can MDC AA use 14500 battery? If yes, what will be the lumens for each level?


----------



## sgt253

The latest MDC AA does not support 3.7 volt lithium ion 14500 size battery. Only "regular" AA battery (1.2 volt-1.7 volt) NiMh, Alkaline, primary Lithium.

Regards.


----------



## newbie66

sgt253 said:


> The latest MDC AA does not support 3.7 volt lithium ion 14500 size battery. Only "regular" AA battery (1.2 volt-1.7 volt) NiMh, Alkaline, primary Lithium.
> 
> Regards.



Bummer...:sigh:


----------



## newbie66

I have been saving up to get it, but after knowing that is won't accept 14500, I changed my mind. I will just wait until a new version that supports it is released.

Oh well, guess I have extra funds going into other lights, which is not a bad thing I suppose.


----------



## rickyro

sgt253 said:


> The latest MDC AA does not support 3.7 volt lithium ion 14500 size battery. Only "regular" AA battery (1.2 volt-1.7 volt) NiMh, Alkaline, primary Lithium.
> 
> Regards.



Thanks. Very bad then. And without reverse polarity protection. And with that clip protruding a little bit in the tail. I just don't understand that why nobody else is not willing to / not able to make a perfect AA flashlight, making Mcgizmo so much outstanding.

I love my SC52w L2, except hating the UI coming at high by default on single click. You need long press for low. Very bad UI for a bedside/in house EDC.

This UI actually make all Zebralight suitable for tactical, not EDC use.

I really wish Zebralight can allow some programming the UI to some EDC approach, such as HDS clicky default at low with single click, then that will be perfect light.


----------



## BigBluefish

The lithium-ion MDC head will run off a 14500; you can mix & match with an AA body tube. Just don't get your heads confused or.

And a general comment for Gene: love the MDC, and the VME head/M30/M31. 

But two words: PURPLE ANO.


----------



## RI Chevy

rickyro said:


> Thanks. Very bad then. And without reverse polarity protection. And with that clip protruding a little bit in the tail. I just don't understand that why nobody else is not willing to / not able to make a perfect AA flashlight, making Mcgizmo so much outstanding.



I have the AA tube with the VME head and a M31WL drop in. I run it on a Duraloop. It spews out a tremendous amount of light from a single AA battery. It provides a decent amount of run time. I get about an hour or so before I pull the battery and recharge. They usually measure about 1.20 to 1.25v's on my DMM. It is one of my favorite lights to use around the house, and out as EDC. I am not sure why one would want more light output, or need to use a 14500 Li Ion cell? The AA works fine.


----------



## NutSAK

RI Chevy said:


> I have the AA tube with the VME head and a M31WL drop in. I run it on a Duraloop. It spews out a tremendous amount of light from a single AA battery. It provides a decent amount of run time. I get about an hour or so before I pull the battery and recharge. They usually measure about 1.20 to 1.25v's on my DMM. It is one of my favorite lights to use around the house, and out as EDC. I am not sure why one would want more light output, or need to use a 14500 Li Ion cell? The AA works fine.



Is there noticeable dimming toward the end of the runtime with a single Duraloop & M31WL? I ask because, according to Malkoff, the M31L drops out of regulation at 1.2V. If your cells are reading 1.2-1.25V without a load, they would likely be below the minimum regulation voltage under load.


----------



## jorn

My m30w+vme seems to run forever on a single aa. Good output from a aa. Dims towards the end, and runs for a long looooong time. The light starts blinking like a strobe on the depleted cells.


----------



## rickyro

And what is the CRI value of thsi 6200K LED? Is it 80 or 65?

And can I switch the clip to some other type not to protruding in the tail side so that the flash can tail stand stably?

And about reverse protection. You said it does support. What will happen if a AA NiMH battery is inserted in wrong direction? The flashlight will be burned out and totally useless?

Above are the questions I just put in a mail to Gene. Does anyone here happen to know the answers?


----------



## newbie66

Good questions.

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## reppans

rickyro said:


> And what is the CRI value of thsi 6200K LED? Is it 80 or 65?
> 
> And can I switch the clip to some other type not to protruding in the tail side so that the flash can tail stand stably?
> 
> And about reverse protection. You said it does support. What will happen if a AA NiMH battery is inserted in wrong direction? The flashlight will be burned out and totally useless?
> 
> Above are the questions I just put in a mail to Gene. Does anyone here happen to know the answers?



I don't know the answer to all your questions, but I will say Gene pays extra for good tint bins - his CW XPGs are some of the most pleasant of my collection, and the two that I own are noticeably different.

I have seen someone swap the clip for aftermarket, and the clip had some sort of decorative slit down the middle which allowed for some play in aligning the holes. That said, tail-standing its really not an issue since most flat surfaces (tables) I use for tail-standing tend to have edges on them... I just hang the protruding part of the clip over the edge. The problem I have with the clip is that it is so thick and inflexible - if the clip is touching the tube edge, you'll need two hands to clip the light to your pocket. If you bend it slightly out so it's not touching, it becomes easy to single-handed pocket, but then it's just a "hook". 

There're a few other issues like PWM and temperature volatility on moonlight, but the light is tough, extremely efficient (I've run output/runtime tests) and a work of art.... it's a top 3 favorite of mine.

You should look at a Quark Pro though, it fully supports anything between 0.9-4.2v with excellent current regulation, starts on moonlight with a reverse clicky, has an optional deep pocket carry clip, will tail-stand, has physical reverse polarity protection, and does a few other cool tricks that I can't live without. No tint options anymore, but I have few in NW and a N219, but I'm not a tint snob and mostly use CWs. The lego'd QPA-X is my all time favorite for it's floodier beam profile (my MDC AAs are a bit too throwy for my EDC needs).


----------



## RI Chevy

RI Chevy said:


> I have the AA tube with the VME head and a M31WL drop in. I run it on a Duraloop. It spews out a tremendous amount of light from a single AA battery. It provides a decent amount of run time. I get about an hour or so before I pull the battery and recharge. They usually measure about 1.20 to 1.25v's on my DMM. It is one of my favorite lights to use around the house, and out as EDC. I am not sure why one would want more light output, or need to use a 14500 Li Ion cell? The AA works fine.





NutSAK said:


> Is there noticeable dimming toward the end of the runtime with a single Duraloop & M31WL? I ask because, according to Malkoff, the M31L drops out of regulation at 1.2V. If your cells are reading 1.2-1.25V without a load, they would likely be below the minimum regulation voltage under load.



It does dim at the drop in step down level. That is when I stop the usage and change out the cell. But the light will continue to run down until .8v's.


----------



## Replicant

RI Chevy, would you mind posting a picture or two of your AA body and VME head?


----------



## jorn

Dont know the size of the picture, i hope its not too big.


----------



## yoyoman

Looks good with the VME head. Thank you for posting.


----------



## rickyro

reppans said:


> I don't know the answer to all your questions, but I will say Gene pays extra for good tint bins - his CW XPGs are some of the most pleasant of my collection, and the two that I own are noticeably different.
> 
> I have seen someone swap the clip for aftermarket, and the clip had some sort of decorative slit down the middle which allowed for some play in aligning the holes. That said, tail-standing its really not an issue since most flat surfaces (tables) I use for tail-standing tend to have edges on them... I just hang the protruding part of the clip over the edge. The problem I have with the clip is that it is so thick and inflexible - if the clip is touching the tube edge, you'll need two hands to clip the light to your pocket. If you bend it slightly out so it's not touching, it becomes easy to single-handed pocket, but then it's just a "hook".
> 
> There're a few other issues like PWM and temperature volatility on moonlight, but the light is tough, extremely efficient (I've run output/runtime tests) and a work of art.... it's a top 3 favorite of mine.
> 
> You should look at a Quark Pro though, it fully supports anything between 0.9-4.2v with excellent current regulation, starts on moonlight with a reverse clicky, has an optional deep pocket carry clip, will tail-stand, has physical reverse polarity protection, and does a few other cool tricks that I can't live without. No tint options anymore, but I have few in NW and a N219, but I'm not a tint snob and mostly use CWs. The lego'd QPA-X is my all time favorite for it's floodier beam profile (my MDC AAs are a bit too throwy for my EDC needs).


Very informative and helpful. Thank you!


----------



## jorn

yoyoman said:


> Looks good with the VME head. Thank you for posting.


Im up at my cabin at 71 degree latitude. Thats why i have no idea about the picture size. The only light i did bring was the malkoff lego  Not mutch darkness around here at this time of year. But i have used it when i checked for a waterleak, crawling in a crawlspace under the floor. And when searching for old tressures on the attic  I love the loong runtime on this combo. One aa is all i need. 

It got the perfect shape, weight, and balance to use as a fish club. One little whack, and the fish sleeps with the fishes  so i did bring this one up north for more than just lighting up the crawlspace >


----------



## RI Chevy

Replicant said:


> RI Chevy, would you mind posting a picture or two of your AA body and VME head?





jorn said:


> Dont know the size of the picture, i hope its not too big.



Same as the one Jorn posted.


----------



## rickyro

reppans said:


> I don't know the answer to all your questions, but I will say Gene pays extra for good tint bins - his CW XPGs are some of the most pleasant of my collection, and the two that I own are noticeably different.
> 
> I have seen someone swap the clip for aftermarket, and the clip had some sort of decorative slit down the middle which allowed for some play in aligning the holes. That said, tail-standing its really not an issue since most flat surfaces (tables) I use for tail-standing tend to have edges on them... I just hang the protruding part of the clip over the edge. The problem I have with the clip is that it is so thick and inflexible - if the clip is touching the tube edge, you'll need two hands to clip the light to your pocket. If you bend it slightly out so it's not touching, it becomes easy to single-handed pocket, but then it's just a "hook".
> 
> There're a few other issues like PWM and temperature volatility on moonlight, but the light is tough, extremely efficient (I've run output/runtime tests) and a work of art.... it's a top 3 favorite of mine.
> 
> You should look at a Quark Pro though, it fully supports anything between 0.9-4.2v with excellent current regulation, starts on moonlight with a reverse clicky, has an optional deep pocket carry clip, will tail-stand, has physical reverse polarity protection, and does a few other cool tricks that I can't live without. No tint options anymore, but I have few in NW and a N219, but I'm not a tint snob and mostly use CWs. The lego'd QPA-X is my all time favorite for it's floodier beam profile (my MDC AAs are a bit too throwy for my EDC needs).




I got replies for those questions, which do not sounds so good to me.

No reverse polarity protection really means inserting in wrong direction will "ruin" the light, which is really not good. My kid is keeping do this with my other lights.

CRI is 70, which is a little bit low. Now I am spoiled by 219 of Peak Eiger. Even NW version of Zebralight can reach 75.

The two screws fixing clip are exposed, which also looks bad and cheap to me.

So I will give up on MDC AA, hoping Malkoff keeps improving the AA model.


I also did check Quark's Pro and Tactical solutions. Tactical is more attractive to me with that programmabilty. But again, the LED is not customizable now.

I think I will go OK with my SC52w L2 and my coming HDS Rotary 170N. And then save up for a Mcgizmo Haiku HCRI AA.


----------



## RI Chevy

Just mentioning that if one goes with a Malkoff AA host and a VME head, you can switch out drop ins to the tint of your choice. If you are looking for high CRI, then go with a Malkoff M31 219A or B variant drop in, and put it inside the VME head. True custom to fit your needs.  As far as reverse polarity protection goes, I have 2 kids. I explained and demonstrated the change of a battery a couple of times to each of them. Very simple. They know exactly how to change the AA battery. No worries on my end. The screws on the clip and the clip style initially had me a little concerned as well, but after looking over and holding the light, I have no worries. These are built like a tank.


----------



## Slumber

I just noticed IS has the MDC available with a Nichia 219B.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Slumber Pass said:


> I just noticed IS has the MDC available with a Nichia 219B.



Wow! Nice!


----------



## yoyoman

It is the CR123 model and doesn't support li-ions. Still, very tempting...


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

yoyoman said:


> It is the CR123 model and doesn't support li-ions. Still, very tempting...



Would like to see AA version as well.


----------



## KDM

Saw it this morning, would buy it in a heartbeat if it supported li ions.


----------



## Random Dan

Aww yeah! I hope that there's an MDC AA 219 coming soon. It's really tempting to just buy the CR123 model and pick up a few LFP cells though.


----------



## yoyoman

I would also like to see the AA version with the 219B. Especially if they get the mode spacing right.

But I couldn't resist this one. I like the mode spacing and I would like to see how the 250 lumens compare to the HDS 219B 170 lumens. I also picked up some Nite Ize S-Binor steel microlocks. International shipping from IS is reasonable.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

I would love a single mode AA MDC 219B. Maybe at the LL or LLL level.


----------



## leon2245

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I would love a single mode AA MDC 219B. Maybe at the LL or LLL level.



Please. This would be the ultimate in MDC'ing.


----------



## RI Chevy

Get the M31LL 219B drop in and put it into a VME head and match it with your MDC CR123 or AA host, and walahhh.


----------



## Slumber

RI Chevy said:


> Get the M31LL 219B drop in and put it into a VME head and match it with your MDC CR123 or AA host, and walahhh.



I've never owned an MDC, but the M61/31 drop-ins are pretty heavy. I'd imagine the light would feel very forward heavy. Are the MDC heads any lighter?


----------



## RI Chevy

It is not as bad as you think. I feel that is fairly balanced. I would imagine that the EDC's are made like the drop ins, with a brass heatsink or pill.


----------



## yoyoman

Orange MDC (li-ion version), Malkoff head on a MD1 body and VME head on a Vital Gear FB1 body. While the head on the MDC is slimmer, the body is a little thicker than the FB1. I'm at the office, but I believe the MDC head is a little lighter than the VME head (with M361 dropin).


----------



## Cerealand

The M31LL 219B is no longer listed on Ilumi's website. There were (20) M31LL 219A and a few runs of M31LL 219B (maybe 2-3 runs). Looks like these are keepers since we don't know if anymore will be made.


----------



## Double Barrel

yoyoman said:


> I would also like to see the AA version with the 219B. Especially if they get the mode spacing right.
> 
> But I couldn't resist this one. I like the mode spacing and I would like to see how the 250 lumens compare to the HDS 219B 170 lumens. I also picked up some Nite Ize S-Binor steel microlocks. International shipping from IS is reasonable.



The 250 lumens and mode spacing is based on the XP-G2 model. Those are the same specs on Malkoffs site for the XPG2. Nichia will be less. 
I'm a fan of the MDC and this is a nice offering. Happy to see it pop up. Could mean some new batches are about to hit the site.
Congrats on the new MDC!
DB 


.


----------



## yoyoman

OK - the specs were too good to be true and I didn't think it through. I like the MDC - lots of McGizmo DNA in it and, combined with the Malkoff DNA, a really nice light for the money.


----------



## nbp

Yes the VME head with M series dropin is heavier than the MDC head. Not considerably larger but heavier. I have been playing with a couple legos with these parts lately. I have some pics scattered in my MDC review as well as in the Malkoff Junkie thread if they help anyone.


----------



## Double Barrel

yoyoman said:


> OK - the specs were too good to be true and I didn't think it through. I like the MDC - lots of McGizmo DNA in it and, combined with the Malkoff DNA, a really nice light for the money.


Lol..I understand, I do that all the time.
I agree. They are tuff to beat as an EDC for the money. Please post your thoughts on the Nichia when you get it. It is very tempting. Who knows, Gene may have gave it a boost to push the Nichia. 250 lumens would be nice in an MDC Hi-CRI. Looking forward to hearing what you think of yours.
DB 


.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

RI Chevy said:


> Get the M31LL 219B drop in and put it into a VME head and match it with your MDC CR123 or AA host, and walahhh.



I have a VME/E1E and VME/3v Winelight combos.... I really like them a lot, but I never tend to pocket carry them. My MDC SHO head on an E1B body, however is a really pocketable setup. I tend to use the SHO as a CR123 vampire, though... so that is why an MDCLL would be on my wish list for a long running pocket light that will not blind me if I am just looking for something in my bag. 

...or maybe I need to wear baggier pants? Hahaha.


----------



## Random Dan

Haven't heard back from IS yet about the possibility of an MDC AA 219. I really want to just pull the trigger on the 123. Anybody tested it on LiFePO4 to see what the runtime is like?


----------



## parametrek

Any word on Malkoff's inventory? There are a couple of new HA products since I last looked but for now nothing is in stock. Sad to see all the orange lights gone too. Or is this just typical seasonal fluctuations?


----------



## yoyoman

I received my MDC 219B from IS this morning. Of course I forgot to bring my HDS 219B and I cannot do a side by side comparison. Initial thoughts: modes are well spaced, tint/beam are wonderful and it does seem brighter than the HDS 219B (170 lumens). If only it supported rechargeable li-ions. I would also definitely be interested in an AA version.

Although I don't have an HDS at the office, I do have M361 N in VME head on a Vital Gear FB1 body. The MDC is a little longer, but the head is thinner and the MDC is lighter - much better for pocket carry, IMO. I never really noticed how much heavier the VME with a Malkoff dropin is - I imagine the VME on an AA body is a great fish sleeper. The tint on the 219B is purer white - the XP-G2N is just a touch warmer. You need to do side by side comparison to notice.

All in all, this is a winner. If I remember and have time tonight, I'll do a side by side comparison with one of my HDS 219Bs.


----------



## Random Dan

8 days later and still no response to the email I sent IS about a AA MDC 219. There aren't many things that really annoy me, but companies that can't be bothered to answer customer's emails are definitely one of them.

Has anybody tested the MDC 123 (219 or XP-G2) on LiFePO4?


----------



## leon2245

yoyoman said:


> I received my MDC 219B from IS this morning. Of course I forgot to bring my HDS 219B and I cannot do a side by side comparison. Initial thoughts: modes are well spaced, tint/beam are wonderful and it does seem brighter than the HDS 219B (170 lumens). If only it supported rechargeable li-ions. I would also definitely be interested in an AA version.
> 
> Although I don't have an HDS at the office, I do have M361 N in VME head on a Vital Gear FB1 body.* The MDC is a little longer, but the head is thinner and the MDC is lighter -* much better for pocket carry, IMO. I never really noticed how much heavier the VME with a Malkoff dropin is - I imagine the VME on an AA body is a great fish sleeper. The tint on the 219B is purer white - the XP-G2N is just a touch warmer. You need to do side by side comparison to notice.
> 
> All in all, this is a winner. If I remember and have time tonight, I'll do a side by side comparison with one of my HDS 219Bs.



Weird questions, but does the mdc have less "wasted" difference in its reflector to head diameter ratio? Also, going lengthwise, is its distance from where the reflector ends to the tip end of the bezel edge any less (how far back it's set into the head before the reflector starts)? If you have any idea what I'm asking.

Am i correct in assuming an aa mdc will have flatter regulation longer than even the m31 drop ins, which I understand will work but tailored for 1.8-3v for full output?


----------



## yoyoman

Not sure I understand your questions. The distance between the edge of the bezel to the lens is longer on the MDC than the VME/M361N. The reflectors seem to be the same size and since the MDC head is thinner, I guess this means less wasted space. Of course on the VME/M361N, this wasted space is heat sink. I hope I got your questions right.


----------



## Random Dan

MDC has exactly the same reflector as the m-series dropins just in a smaller head.


----------



## nakahoshi

_Now_ my 219 MDC can tailstand :devil: Just received the SS bezel today to finish it off!


----------



## revscott

Where can I purchase that pocket clip? (and the screws)


----------



## nbp

You can get that setup from McGizmo.


----------



## Fender Bender

My 10 year old Surefire EDC LED was pretty much kaput. I know there are upgrades, drop-ins available, but ready for something new.

So ordered a new every day carry light. Saying flashlight and LED technology have changed in the last 10 years would be putting it lightly.

New Malkoff arrived Thursday. Specs -

$100 Hard Anodized Black MDC (Malkoff Daily Carry) 1CR123 Flashlight. Tailcap switch activated multimode light. Modes High-Low-LowLow. 

LED Cree XP-G2.

Length: 3.75 inches

Diameter: 1 inch (largest diameter of head)

Summary of Modes: 3/25/250 lumen output

Approximate continuous runtime in modes: 100hrs/20hrs/1hr

Fully potted. Lifetime warranty. 


Protected against reverse polarity. (putting battery in backwards)


Made in the USA. Some parts not domestically sourced. (most likely LED and driver not US sourced?)


Old Surefire at top. Weight 2.1 oz no battery. (all weights per USPS calibrated postal scale)


New Malkoff at bottom. Weight 2.2 oz no battery.


CR123 battery - 0.6 oz.


----------



## 880arm

Congrats on the new light and :welcome:


----------



## twin63

Good choice. I have the MDC AA. Great lights for sure.


----------



## RI Chevy

Nothing like that good Malkoff beam quality! Nice photos.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

I was reading a review that says the MDC 1CR123 always turns on in high mode (200 lumens), and a yt video says the same thing - turns on in high. The MDC HA 1CR123 malkoffdevices.com/ ad says it "always comes on in LowLow". Kind of confusing.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

5S8Zh5 said:


> I was reading a review that says the MDC 1CR123 always turns on in high mode (200 lumens), and a yt video says the same thing - turns on in high. The MDC HA 1CR123 malkoffdevices.com/ ad says it "always comes on in LowLow". Kind of confusing.



Maybe that was the TAC model.


----------



## RI Chevy

Not entirely true. Only specific MDC's (MDC HA TAC) turn on in high. Other variants (MDC HA1 CR123) turn on in LL/L/H. 
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
_Hard Anodized Black MDC (Malkoff Daily Carry) 1CR123 Flashlight.[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif] This is a tailcap switch activated multimode light. The Modes are High-Low-LowLow. *It always comes on in LowLow*. [/FONT]_[/FONT]


----------



## 5S8Zh5

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Maybe that was the TAC model.


This must be it - thanks.


----------



## StandardBattery

nakahoshi said:


> _Now_ my 219 MDC can tailstand :devil: Just received the SS bezel today to finish it off!



Looks Great! Great idea for the clip and bezel. The SS bezel makes it an EDC that can take on the rough jobs. Was the bezel a custom job?


----------



## Cerealand

Malkoff sells the optional MDC bezels.

http://www.malkoffdevices.com/malko...nd-flashlight-parts/malkoff-mdc-ss-bezel-ring

http://www.malkoffdevices.com/malko...ht-parts/malkoff-mdc-ss-crenelated-bezel-ring


----------



## StandardBattery

Cerealand said:


> Malkoff sells the optional MDC bezels.
> 
> http://www.malkoffdevices.com/malko...nd-flashlight-parts/malkoff-mdc-ss-bezel-ring
> 
> http://www.malkoffdevices.com/malko...ht-parts/malkoff-mdc-ss-crenelated-bezel-ring



Thanks!


----------



## LightWalker

Nice pics Fender Bender, I like the beam of the MDC much better and the modes are well spaced. I prefer 3 modes over 2 for an EDC, sometimes I want more than low but less than max so a good medium mode is preferable. 

The fact that the MDC has potted electronics and a McClickie are big pluses as well.


----------



## Slumber

5S8Zh5 said:


> This must be it - thanks.



Also, the original MDC's were High/Medium/Strobe.


----------



## jorn

Mine got memory and turns on in the last used mode


----------



## revscott

Can someone provide a link to that McGizmo clip and screws? Do the holes line up or do they have to be adjusted?


----------



## Cerealand

revscott said:


> Can someone provide a link to that McGizmo clip and screws? Do the holes line up or do they have to be adjusted?




PM sent.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Cerealand said:


> PM sent.



Cerealand, Request pm with info too. .... 

Signed up for email notification for when the MDC AA is back in stock. ....


----------



## coldshot

nakahoshi said:


> _Now_ my 219 MDC can tailstand :devil: Just received the SS bezel today to finish it off!



Who drilled and tapped the screw holes for this clip install? I'd like to set mine up the same.

Cold


----------



## Dave D

coldshot said:


> Who drilled and tapped the screw holes for this clip install? I'd like to set mine up the same.
> 
> Cold



I ordered the *Titanium Alloy LED Flashlight Clip For Nitecore Jetbeam Niteye from Banggood *they are available in two different lengths, the one shown on the MDC is the long version.

The picture of the clip on the site isn't the one they send out, the one's I received are as per the one shown on the MDC above and in the photo below.







I've fitted these to a SC52W and a V11R, for the V11R I tapped the hole myself which is easy to do as you are cutting into aluminium.


----------



## nbp

Uggghh. I wish they hadn't stolen that clip from McGizmo. I really hate when people steal ideas from our custom makers. :scowl:

I hope people who like that clip consider ordering the real thing from Don. He's the best.


----------



## RedLED

I don't like it either! Do you think maybe they are paying royalties on the clip design?


----------



## Random Dan

RedLed said:


> I don't like it either! Do you think maybe they are paying royalties on the clip design?


I would be extremely surprised if they were.


----------



## leon2245

SHO AA 219





leon2245 said:


> Weird questions, but does the mdc have less "wasted" difference in its reflector to head diameter ratio? Also, going lengthwise, is its distance from where the reflector ends to the tip end of the bezel edge any less (how far back it's set into the head before the reflector starts)? If you have any idea what I'm asking.
> 
> Am i correct in assuming an aa mdc will have flatter regulation longer than even the m31 drop ins, which I understand will work but tailored for 1.8-3v for full output?





Random Dan said:


> MDC has exactly the same reflector as the m-series dropins just in a smaller head.



Oh yeah, so that's a yes. Thanks.


----------



## nbp

RedLed said:


> I don't like it either! Do you think maybe they are paying royalties on the clip design?



In the past people have brought up a number of designs that are remarkably "similar" to Don's work, in regards to switches, bodies, clips, etc. and he pretty much said he didn't have anything to do with them and were just copies. 

Anyways, that's OT here, but my point is, if you like that clip, it would great to order it from Don. Might be a few dollars more but you get top quality service and product from an awesome guy. Gene uses other of Don's parts on his lights, such as switches and reflectors, so one of his clips should be right at home.


----------



## RedLED

I always order my spare and backup supplies of clips, screws, o-rings, switches and whatever else from Don. It just seems the way to go.


----------



## BigBluefish

nakahoshi said:


> _Now_ my 219 MDC can tailstand :devil: Just received the SS bezel today to finish it off!



Oh, geeze. Did Gene do a run of Nichia 219 MDC that I _MISSED,_ or is this a mod??? 

Very nice light, BTW.


----------



## AndyF

BigBluefish said:


> Oh, geeze. Did Gene do a run of Nichia 219 MDC that I _MISSED,_ or is this a mod???
> 
> Very nice light, BTW.



Illumination Supply has them I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Grizzman

Yes, Illumn is the exclusive supplier, and they're CR123/AA only.


----------



## RI Chevy

They have been out of stock since Christmas time.


----------



## Slumber

BigBluefish said:


> Oh, geeze. Did Gene do a run of Nichia 219 MDC that I _MISSED,_ or is this a mod???
> 
> Very nice light, BTW.



It's a special run for sold by illumn.

Edit: shoulda hit refresh. Already answered.


----------



## recDNA

Where do you get the 219 malkoff? Just saw...will illumn get any more?


----------



## BenChiew

nakahoshi said:


> _Now_ my 219 MDC can tailstand :devil: Just received the SS bezel today to finish it off!



Maybe someone in the forum can provide this service to replace the clip 
I would be in it.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

BigBluefish said:


> The lithium-ion MDC head will run off a 14500; you can mix & match with an AA body tube. Just don't get your heads confused or...


Is this the one? .. MDC HA LMH Li-ion Rechargeable Head

maybe this one too? .. Neutral MDC HA LMH Li-ion Rechargeable Head


.


----------



## recDNA

5S8Zh5 said:


> Is this the one? .. MDC HA LMH Li-ion Rechargeable Head
> 
> maybe this one too? .. Neutral MDC HA LMH Li-ion Rechargeable Head
> 
> 
> .


I would love it if available with 219B or neutral XP-L or neutral XP-G2. Wish it were natural HA color to go with my surefire e1e or e2e or even an e1L body.


----------



## Grizzman

A CR123 version with a 219B is available for backorder at illumn.com.


----------



## recDNA

I don't order products until in stock


----------



## slim4511

I agree. I can't bring myself to buy something until they actually have it in stock. Paranoid I guess.


----------



## recDNA

slim4511 said:


> I agree. I can't bring myself to buy something until they actually have it in stock. Paranoid I guess.


I wonder if Malkoff will ever do a neutral MDC for li ion? XP-L neutral would be nice too.


----------



## Grizzman

There's one in my car right now. It's being fed by two CR123s, but I've also run it from a 16340.


----------



## recDNA

1.5 amp Nichia?


----------



## Grizzman

Nope. It's got a 4000k XP-G2, which most would consider neutral. I haven't measured tailcap current on it. I think high is specified as 325 lumens


----------



## recDNA

Grizzman said:


> Nope. It's got a 4000k XP-G2, which most would consider neutral. I haven't measured tailcap current on it. I think high is specified as 325 lumens


Sounds good. Not shown on gene's site?


----------



## BigBluefish

recDNA said:


> I wonder if Malkoff will ever do a neutral MDC for li ion? XP-L neutral would be nice too.



He has done a run of MDC Li ion heads in neutral. Pretty sure it was the above-mentioned XP-G2 4000 or 4500K. It is a very nice tint.


----------



## recDNA

But not shown on website now so maybe no more. MDC would be a big seller if he could make them fast enough


----------



## Grizzman

I was wrong regarding the output on high. The three levels are 15, 75, and 375 lumens. The current draw is listed as 50 ma/270 ma/1450 ma. I presume this is from a Li-Ion cell. 

Here's the page:

http://www.malkoffdevices.com/malko...s/neutral-mdc-ha-lmh-li-ion-rechargeable-head


----------



## recDNA

But no complete flashlight


----------



## Cerealand

You can add a body to your shopping cart to make a complete light.

www.malkoffdevices.com/malkoff-stan...rand-flashlight-parts/mdc-ha-1cr123-body-only


----------



## Grizzman

Or you can choose the AA body for use with a 14500. Since the head has Surefire E threads, a 2 x CR123 body will also work with primaries.


----------



## recDNA

Thanks for 411!


----------



## Rossymeister

When using the mcgizmo clip, is it just a simple swap? Or do the threads need to be retapped?

Just received mine today, and everything is perfect about it except the clip.


----------



## scout24

I believe the hole spacing is different, necessitating drill/tap of a new hole, or really egging out the holes in the clip to match the spacing on the light.


----------



## recDNA

Grizzman said:


> I was wrong regarding the output on high. The three levels are 15, 75, and 375 lumens. The current draw is listed as 50 ma/270 ma/1450 ma. I presume this is from a Li-Ion cell.
> 
> Here's the page:
> 
> http://www.malkoffdevices.com/malko...s/neutral-mdc-ha-lmh-li-ion-rechargeable-head


I slept...I wept. OOS
At 1.5 amps I would prefer a 4000k XP-L for output or 219B for CRI anyway.


----------



## Grizzman

It probably wasn't in stock when I posted the link.....just showing that it exists (or at least was available for sale at one time).

Gene uses the XP-L in the M91A and 18650 Hound Dog, so it's possible for it to be used in an MDC.


----------



## recDNA

Do me a favor and talk him into it! Thanks


----------



## Grizzman

My only M91 has an XM-L2, so I don't personally know what the beam looks like with the XP-L and MD2/MDC reflector combination. Having said that, I'd love a dropin with an M61's driver and 4000-5000K XP-L. 

My advice to you is to mail Henry a check for $450-500 with a note attached stating it's for a Nichia 219B driven to 1.5 amps, and that the light's existence will be a secret.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

in stock

Neutral MDC HA LMH Li-ion Rechargeable Head

X X X

edit: I linked to the wrong one! Here is the correct link - still in stock

Neutral MDC HA LMH Li-ion Rechargeable Head


----------



## recDNA

5S8Zh5 said:


> in stock
> 
> Neutral MDC HA LMH Li-ion Rechargeable Head


Ordered the neutral rechargeable head with the 16340 body just now. I'm excited to purchase my first Malkoff product! Does he make a 2 x CR123A body? I know 4 leaf does qnd I assume that will fit also?

I don't suppose an 18350 will fit in the body I purchased?


----------



## Rossymeister

5S8Zh5 said:


> in stock
> 
> Neutral MDC HA LMH Li-ion Rechargeable Head



I don't think a 6200k led would be considered neutral, would it?


----------



## Grizzman

The above link is to the cool version, not the neutral one.


----------



## hombreluhrs

Congrats on your first Malkoff  I think you'll be very happy with that head. I have a bunch and they all get used.

Gene did have a 2x cr123 VME twisty body ...,not sure if he still has them. What's cool about this head is you have ton of lego options. 18350 won't fit in that Malkoff MDC body ..I can't think of a way to run it off 18350, but I'm sure theres a way to do it.


----------



## recDNA

Thanks. I hate twisties. I would go with me e2e body but prefer bezel.down carry with such a long head. Probably will pick up a w x CR123A 4 leaf body. E2b I think.


----------



## RI Chevy

I think these Li Ion MDC heads are made to fit the Surefire E-series hosts. You can get use 2 x CR123A's with a Surefire E series host.


----------



## recDNA

RI Chevy said:


> I think these Li Ion MDC heads are made to fit the Surefire E-series hosts. You can get use 2 x CR123A's with a Surefire E series host.



Yes I know but my e2e has bezel up clip. No good with big Malkoff head. I could keep my eyes open of an e series body with bezel down clip but cheaper to get 4 leaf body. It comes with bezel.down clip

You know I will prolly just stick with the Malkoff 1 x RCR123 body.

I think this will make the perfect backup light with xpg2 4000k. I can't wait. Would have gone with 219A if available but this will be brighter.


----------



## RI Chevy

OK. The clips cannot be removed?


----------



## recDNA

RI Chevy said:


> OK. The clips cannot be removed?



If there is a way to make e2e bezel down I would.love.to know it. I do need a clip. Too many holsters already


----------



## BigBluefish

There seem to be "FBI" 2 x CR123 e-series compatible bodies available now and then, can't remember the manufacturer, and I think they have deep carry bezel down clips on them.


----------



## recDNA

BigBluefish said:


> There seem to be "FBI" 2 x CR123 e-series compatible bodies available now and then, can't remember the manufacturer, and I think they have deep carry bezel down clips on them.


Sounds excellent


----------



## Grizzman

I use bezel down two way clips on all my E2 bodies. They're sorta fragile, but Surefire replaces them for free when they break.


----------



## recDNA

Grizzman said:


> I use bezel down two way clips on all my E2 bodies. They're sorta fragile, but Surefire replaces them for free when they break.


Where do u get them and how do u remove old clip and add new one?

No luck at all finding FBI body


----------



## Grizzman

They simply need to be drifted out in the direction of tail to head. The O-Ring needs to be removed first. 

PM sent regarding acquisition.


----------



## recDNA

Sounds great but I have no idea how to remove and reinstall. Is there a thread for idiots?


----------



## Slumber

recDNA said:


> Sounds great but I have no idea how to remove and reinstall. Is there a thread for idiots?



Tonywalker did a video on YouTube about changing the clip. 

Just remove the head and o-ring and slide it out.


----------



## Jimmyboots

I just got a AA MDC in today. I wasn't sure how I'd feel about the bezel but I think I like it.


----------



## recDNA

Slumber Pass said:


> Tonywalker did a video on YouTube about changing the clip.
> 
> Just remove the head and o-ring and slide it out.


Well I got it off with some help from Grizz. It flew off accross the rugged playroom (so no noise on impact) and despite searching for half an hour I still can't find it!


----------



## RI Chevy

LOL...


----------



## recDNA

Well the POoFessor just found the clip in a basket of assorted snacks and crap but the little plastic filler piece is nowhere to be found. It seems the clip goes back on without it though so I should be fine. There is supposed to be a little plastic filler piece right? Does it serve any purpose other than keeping crumbs out of the attachment point?


----------



## Double Barrel

Just put a little bezel bling on my Neutral MDC 3.4-5v. I love the tint on mine. 











A little dirty. I always notice that after I snap a pic.


----------



## RI Chevy

Looks cool. Those stainless bezel rings sure are beefy.


----------



## Double Barrel

That's an RPM bezel ring. I like that it extends out and protects the edge. 
It is a little beefy.


.


----------



## RI Chevy

Even the Malkoff bezel is beefy! Very thick.


----------



## Double Barrel

My stock MDC bezel ring sure wasn't beefy. At least it wasn't plastic, like the C/Z/P Surefires though. The cren bezel like Jimmyboots posted is more like the RPM, in that it protrudes out past the bezel. The other stainless ring that Malkoff sells does look beefier/thicker than the stock ring. I haven't had one personally ....but it looks like it sits flush. I can't see it offering much protection. It looks good though. 


.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Grizzman said:


> The above link is to the cool version, not the neutral one.



My error.


----------



## recDNA

Double Barrel said:


> Just put a little bezel bling on my Neutral MDC 3.4-5v. I love the tint on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little dirty. I always notice that after I snap a pic.



Looks nice.


----------



## Gene43

recDNA said:


> Ordered the neutral rechargeable head with the 16340 body just now. I'm excited to purchase my first Malkoff product! Does he make a 2 x CR123A body? I know 4 leaf does qnd I assume that will fit also?
> 
> I don't suppose an 18350 will fit in the body I purchased?



We will be producing 2 x CR123 and 2 x AA bodies in the near future. Hopefully within a month or two. 

Thanks, Gene


----------



## RI Chevy

Good to hear Gene. Thanks for checking in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cerealand

Gene43 said:


> We will be producing 2 x CR123 and 2 x AA bodies in the near future. Hopefully within a month or two.
> 
> Thanks, Gene



Nice. I'm probably in for the 2xAA body.


----------



## recDNA

Gene43 said:


> We will be producing 2 x CR123 and 2 x AA bodies in the near future. Hopefully within a month or two.
> 
> Thanks, Gene



Sounds great. Thanks!


----------



## mbw_151

Gene43 said:


> We will be producing 2 x CR123 and 2 x AA bodies in the near future. Hopefully within a month or two.
> 
> Thanks, Gene


Any chance of more neutral 1 xAA lights?


----------



## 5S8Zh5

My 1 AA is auditioning for EDC. ...  ... I like the UI, and the clip - the ability to one hand reclip.


----------



## recDNA

I've never had a neutral xpg2 before so I'm looking forward to it. It's a really handsome tool imo.


----------



## KDM

Great to hear about the 2 x cr123 tubes becoming available. Hopefully a 17670/16650 will fit these as well.


----------



## recDNA

It would be nice if clicky could handle 3 amps in 2 x CR123A model.


----------



## Grizzman

I expect Gene to use the McClicky switch, which has a capacity somewhere around 5 amps.


----------



## recDNA

perfecto


----------



## 5S8Zh5

recDNA said:


> Ordered the neutral rechargeable head with the 16340 body just now. I'm excited to purchase my first Malkoff product!


Please post how you like it.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Gene43 said:


> We will be producing 2 x CR123 and 2 x AA bodies in the near future. Hopefully within a month or two.
> 
> Thanks, Gene



I am definitely in for a 2xAA body or two! I love my twisty version, and a switch would make it even better. Definitely interested in the 2xCR123 as well, but I have a couple of the Valiant Concept clickies already.


----------



## recDNA

5S8Zh5 said:


> Please post how you like it.


Just got it today but haven't had the chance to try it yet. Quick delivery to. I will post about it tonight or tomorrow.

OK, had a chance to try it out. Tint a little warmer than 219B Very nice beam pattern. I'd guess better thqn average throw for a light this size. I love the deep pocket clip. Perfect UI. Nice feel to the forward clicky. Very nice to look at too.

Even with the deep pocket clip it will tailstand but you need to put it on the edge of a table.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

recDNA said:


> Just got it today but haven't had the chance to try it yet. Quick delivery to. I will post about it tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> OK, had a chance to try it out. Tint a little warmer than 219B Very nice beam pattern. I'd guess better thqn average throw for a light this size. I love the deep pocket clip. Perfect UI. Nice feel to the forward clicky. Very nice to look at too.
> 
> Even with the deep pocket clip it will tailstand but you need to put it on the edge of a table.


Which 14500 are you using? Is it noticeably brighter? No change to moonlight, brighter on 2 higher modes?

Thanks for the insight. I like the clip as it's pliable enough for a one handed reclip to my pocket (thinner than jeans), and secure when fastened. The only other light I can no look repocket with one hand is my PD22. The MDS HA's clip is very well thought out, sturdy, well made. I'm using mine every day (1 AA).


----------



## Cerealand

Looks like he has a cr123 tube. Maybe he is using a rcr123 battery.


----------



## recDNA

5S8Zh5 said:


> Which 14500 are you using? Is it noticeably brighter? No change to moonlight, brighter on 2 higher modes?
> 
> Thanks for the insight. I like the clip as it's pliable enough for a one handed reclip to my pocket (thinner than jeans), and secure when fastened. The only other light I can no look repocket with one hand is my PD22. The MDS HA's clip is very well thought out, sturdy, well made. I'm using mine every day (1 AA).



It is the RCR123 tube. No moonlight mode. LMH.
.
It is brighter than my TC-R2 with a more concentrated hotspot. 

Nice spill too. Good for maneuvering around the house in the dark. I've never found much use for moonlight mode. The lowest mode is usable for most tasks. The highest mode good for distances. 


Summary of Modes:

15 lumens/75 lumens/375 lumens

Current Draw: 50 ma/270 ma/1450 ma

I might put it on Panjo when Gene is out of stock.


----------



## Cerealand

The 219 MDC are in stock.


----------



## recDNA

Cerealand said:


> The 219 MDC are in stock.



Only 1 amp?


----------



## Bullzeyebill

219A or B? Do not see it on his web site.

Bill


----------



## Grizzman

They are 219Bs, but not available directly from Malkoff Devices. It's an exclusive offering by illumn.com, just like the M31 and M61 219s.


----------



## KDM

Says six left.


----------



## gottawearshades

Five.:devil:



KDM said:


> Says six left.


----------



## leon2245

Would be awesome to swap that onto the upcoming 2xAA body. 

for some reason I was thinking 219 was 90+ cri Instead of 85+, must have been something else, or A vs b.


----------



## jhp762

I pre-ordered one of the mdc219's and received it yesterday. Overall, I like the quality of the light that comes out of the flashlight. Amazing spill, creamy white light, plenty bright, and the colors pop off of what you're shining the light at. But, the machine work on the body and threads was jagged and sharp. I emailed illumination supply but haven't received a response yet. I would have really liked to have had a choice in the McClicky press weight. It seems to be rather hard. Also, the light gets really hot. Like... really really hot when it's on high.

But it is small, perfectly pocketable, and a handsome light with a great beam and color. Really though, the best part of this light is the emitter... I would have rather bought a surefire and a Nailbender Nichia drop-in. :/


----------



## recDNA

How many amps is it?


----------



## Grizzman

jhp762 said:


> But, the machine work on the body and threads was jagged and sharp. I would have really liked to have had a choice in the McClicky press weight. It seems to be rather hard.
> 
> Also, the light gets really hot. Like... really really hot when it's on high.
> 
> ... I would have rather bought a surefire and a Nailbender Nichia drop-in. :/



I only have one MDC body, but the machining on my example is done extremely well, with all edges crisp and straight. I suggest you try another one, since yours doesn't seem to to Gene's typical high standard.

Gene uses the same design for the MDC tail as the MD2 tailcap. The o-ring located outside the switch boot is easily removed, and then the boot itself can be pulled out. The outer flange of the boot is slightly larger in diameter than an Oveready McClicky switch boot, with the silicone SoftPress boot being larger than the others. The SoftPress boot drops right into the body in place of the standard boot, and the o-ring goes neatly into place. The smaller flange may slightly reduce the water proofness of the light, but it definitely makes the switch easier to press/click. My body, with E2/Scout head is sitting on the bottom of a large plastic water bottle at the moment. I don't expect any water intrusion. 

It's a 200 lumen light that is quite small, yet your'e surprised that it gets hot? My M61 219s get quite warm in Surefire 6P or MD2 bodies, which have a lot more surface area than an MDC.

An outstanding benefit of the MDC, as you mentioned in the first sentence of your second paragraph, is the small size that makes it disappear in a pocket. It's considerably smaller in diameter and length than a Surefire 3P with Z44 head, so that's hardly an appropriate comparison.


----------



## jhp762

Unnessary long quote removed......Bill

Thanks for taking the time to answer some things I was unaware of, like the boot for instance. Really good to know! I will definitely try that out.

A couple of points of my own. 1) I doubt that I will be trying another one out-of-pocket, unless they exchange the one I received. 2) I was not surprised that it gets warm, I was surprised at how warm it got... What I would no longer call "warm" and instead would call "really, really hot." 3) I don't recall comparing the light to a surefire at any point...

I know people like what they like. I'm a surefire fan-boy for bodies when a $20 solarforce works just as well. I get it. But I also know what I like. I am not here to poopoo anybody's pet flashlight, I am just giving an objective first time malkoff buyer's perspective on a $110 flashlight.


----------



## timbo114

Placed my order with *IS* on Apr 04/15/15 @ 2:46 PM EST
Got my 219 MDC from California 10 minutes ago ... 44 hours from ordering to in hand.

Now *THIS* is unreal fast delivery!

*IS* you rock! as does this 219 machine.


----------



## recDNA

Yes, IS has really fast delivery and I'm on the other coast. Really a tippity-top dealer. Treats customers like members of the same club. Carries great stuff too. If I hadn't just purchased the 1.45 amp neutral model from Gene I would have been all over the model I.S. carries. He has some nice neutral HDS too!


----------



## 5S8Zh5

I find myself carrying and using my MDC HA 1AA every day.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Can someone post a side by side pic of an MDC HA 1AA and a MDC HA 1CR123? Preferably tailstanding on the side of a table.


----------



## timbo114




----------



## 5S8Zh5

^ Thanks timbo114!


----------



## ForrestChump

MDC TAC HA - HI-MED-LOW ...... inbound!

Super stoked, had no idea the MDC line up has taken such large strides since they were first introduced.

Im looking for clip alternatives or even lanyard ideas....anything fresh out there? Need *FLAT* tail standing.


----------



## Random Dan

ForrestChump said:


> MDC TAC HA - HI-MED-LOW ...... inbound!
> 
> Super stoked, had no idea the MDC line up has taken such large strides since they were first introduced.
> 
> Im looking for clip alternatives or even lanyard ideas....anything fresh out there? Need *FLAT* tail standing.


I saw a picture once of an MDC with a McGizmo Haiku clip but I think it necessitated drilling and tapping a new hole in the tail.


----------



## ForrestChump

Random Dan said:


> I saw a picture once of an MDC with a McGizmo Haiku clip but I think it necessitated drilling and tapping a new hole in the tail.




Yup Yup, saw that as well, don't want to drill. Also I believe there is a copy of that clip out there. Don't buy it if it's not from Micgizmo everyone.....bad mojo.


All that aside very nice looking clip, thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## ForrestChump

Just for fun.....

I liked cool tints before they're were neutral.


----------



## AVService

ForrestChump said:


> MDC TAC HA - HI-MED-LOW ...... inbound!
> 
> Super stoked, had no idea the MDC line up has taken such large strides since they were first introduced.
> 
> Im looking for clip alternatives or even lanyard ideas....anything fresh out there? Need *FLAT* tail standing.


My new 2aa MDC has a different clip than the original and tail stands with no issues,my power was out this week and it came in very handy.

Its smaller brother tail stands too but has to do it on the edge of a flat surface only!

Maybe the standard MDC will start having the new clip too?
It would be worth making sure of before getting one to me.


----------



## RI Chevy

I wonder if the clips are interchangeable? Or if the clips will be available for sale separately?


----------



## AVService

RI Chevy said:


> I wonder if the clips are interchangeable? Or if the clips will be available for sale separately?


I cant picture how they could be.
The original attaches with 2 horizontal screws but the new style has 2 vertical screws.


----------



## RI Chevy

Ok. No problem, that is why I asked.


----------



## recDNA

I can't wait for a neutral rechargeable XP-L at 1.4 amps.


----------



## Random Dan

recDNA said:


> I can't wait for a neutral rechargeable XP-L at 1.4 amps.


If it has a reasonably low mode (not 15 lumens) I'm in.


----------



## ForrestChump

Anyone try HDS universal clip?

Or perhaps one that slides onto the head with the bezel up?


----------



## gottawearshades

I installed a Vital Gear clip. I just had to bend the two halves together.


----------



## RI Chevy

Does it allow the host to tailstand?


----------



## ForrestChump

gottawearshades said:


> I installed a Vital Gear clip. I just had to bend the two halves together.



Gotcha:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...lip-question&p=4543233&viewfull=1#post4543233

Saw a pic of the MDC with that clip installed on google image.

@ RI - Yes, as we can now see from the picture. There looks to be no overhang.

EDIT:

Not so sure now, the MDC screws seam very close to the edge and after bending that clip inward....IDK ...gottawear can you confirm flat?


----------



## RI Chevy

The screws do look close to the edge. It looks as if it will tailstand much better though. 
I must say, those orange colored MDC's are real nice! Very fine looking light indeed.
I'd like to see more of those colored lights!


----------



## gottawearshades

It tailstands just fine.


----------



## RI Chevy

Good. TY


----------



## SVT-ROY

ForrestChump said:


> MDC TAC HA - HI-MED-LOW ...... inbound!
> 
> Super stoked, had no idea the MDC line up has taken such large strides since they were first introduced.
> 
> Im looking for clip alternatives or even lanyard ideas....anything fresh out there? Need *FLAT* tail standing.



You have opened my eyes to other brands I thankyou! I want this light Let me know when you get tired of it hehe.


----------



## ForrestChump

gottawearshades said:


> It tailstands just fine.



Not to beat a dead horse, but just to be clear, we are talking *flat* surface to *flat* surface tailstanding with the vital gear clip correct? Thanks!



SVT-ROY said:


> You have opened my eyes to other brands I thankyou! I want this light Let me know when you get tired of it hehe.



Cool! 

Malkoff - HDS - McGizmo. What more could one want?

On a side note in regards to the TAC HA - UI. I used to be part of the majority(?) that always preferred low first, until I bought a light that started on Hi....99% of the time I found max lumens for a given task much more useful with a compact light, especially in the daylight or with ambient lighting, or even for emergencies....Then the prepper in me says I must have a light that starts on low as to save that insignificant 2 minutes of runtime per cell I lost starting the light in high...need to ration those 2 minutes! /s Then of course when the apocalypse comes, I will always need a light to start in low because, you know....I will magically turn into a ninja and will require low light signature to sneak up on the bad guys like captain america, even though Im not even in good enough shape to peel an orange without feeling winded.... but thats trivial compared to the advantage of being invisible because my flashlight starts in low.

THAT WAS A JOKE, but many of folk have odd rationalizations of low first...myself once included.....of course there is not killing your night vision which is a valid concern, but once you own a light that starts in high, it becomes second nature to hold it to your chest and toggle modes.... My point? *Hi to low is underrated*, especially on smaller lights like the the MDC with an output of 250... *although, of course, low to high does have it's place.* Another important Hi to low advantage is an emergency, you are in an movie theater which requires low light to find that noise that just fell out of your pocket... a situation in which you have plenty of time to "chest toggle" modes. On the other end you are in a movie theatre or wherever and you find yourself in an emergency that needs bright NOW to exit quickly and safely, in moments of stress, toggling modes will be the last thing on your mind....just some food for thought. 


Back to the topic.....it should be here any hour. I will most definitely report back.


----------



## AVService

ForrestChump said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but just to be clear, we are talking *flat* surface to *flat* surface tailstanding with the vital gear clip correct? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!
> 
> Malkoff - HDS - McGizmo. What more could one want?
> 
> On a side note in regards to the TAC HA - UI. I used to be part of the majority(?) that always preferred low first, until I bought a light that started on Hi....99% of the time I found max lumens for a given task much more useful with a compact light, especially in the daylight or with ambient lighting, or even for emergencies....Then the prepper in me says I must have a light that starts on low as to save that insignificant 2 minutes of runtime per cell I lost starting the light in high...need to ration those 2 minutes! /s Then of course when the apocalypse comes, I will always need a light to start in low because, you know....I will magically turn into a ninja and will require low light signature to sneak up on the bad guys like captain america, even though Im not even in good enough shape to peel an orange without feeling winded.... but thats trivial compared to the advantage of being invisible because my flashlight starts in low.
> 
> THAT WAS A JOKE, but many of folk have odd rationalizations of low first...myself once included.....of course there is not killing your night vision which is a valid concern, but once you own a light that starts in high, it becomes second nature to hold it to your chest and toggle modes.... My point? *Hi to low is underrated*, especially on smaller lights like the the MDC with an output of 250... *although, of course, low to high does have it's place.* Another important Hi to low advantage is an emergency, you are in an movie theater which requires low light to find that noise that just fell out of your pocket... a situation in which you have plenty of time to "chest toggle" modes. On the other end you are in a movie theatre or wherever and you find yourself in an emergency that needs bright NOW to exit quickly and safely, in moments of stress, toggling modes will be the last thing on your mind....just some food for thought.
> 
> 
> Back to the topic.....it should be here any hour. I will most definitely report back.


All of this of course just reinforces that the MD-2 is such a great light with a great U.I. too!
This is why together you have a system for carry that caters to all needs for me.

I am curious to see what you think of the new light too as I just received the 2aa version and love almost everything about it especially the new clip design and the tail standing it brings.

My power was out this week in 3 different occasions and the 2aa MDC is almost ideal for me standing on a table bouncing light off the ceiling and I was reminded of why I wanted it to come along so badly!
The tint is really nice,white but not harsh and I ran it like this on LL almost all the time too.

I have several Lanterns including a few that I got last week too but they all are more distracting in a way on use than the complete indirect light provided by the bounced MDC.


----------



## ForrestChump

MD2 is a great light. Unfortunately I will be parting ways with mine due to the new MDC..... Tight budget at the moment.

I promised a follow up. I really dig it so far. I need a couple more days with it.

That said, if Malkoff was having a *sale* & the MDC was $85.00 ( WINK WINK ) I would highly recommend picking one up.


----------



## ForrestChump

gottawearshades said:


> Back to the topic.....it should be here any hour. I will most definitely report back.




Welp, I've had enough time with the light for a micro review. *For those that don't like to read....*In short, this is my new do everything light. I value durability, reliability, water resistance, runtime & US manufacturing. The MDC TAC HA ( Hi-Med-Lo ) scratches that itch and then some. If you value these attributes, *buy one, then buy another and then grab one more.* Review Over. 


*Form Factor:*
Out of every light I have had this is now my favorite. It is small and lightweight with just enough heft to know it can take a beating or dish one out. This is very much a Malkoff. The fit and finish is great. The machining is excellent and there is something that feels high end, almost luxurious when screwing in the bezel ring. The tolerances are nice and tight and there is not a loose thread to be found anywhere on the entire light, ROCK SOLID. That said, if you have an interest in removing the bezel for any reason I highly recommend spending the $20 bucks to pick up the MDC bezel tool. Well worth it and it functions perfectly without scratching up your light trying to get the bezel out. I also run the light clipless as I like that it rides at the bottom of my pocket on my strong side with my Spyderco Domino comfortably clipped above it with the compact size of the MDC preventing them from clanking together. The included clip protrudes past the tailcap for deep carry and it does tailstand although at an angle. At first I thought a better tailstanding clip may be good, but the longer it rides at the bottom of my pocket unnoticeably, the more I like running clipless. If you absolutely have to have a flat clip there are options out there with some searching. 


*The UI:*
I admire Gene for rolling the dice and coming up with what I consider a very unique and extremely useful UI design. No risk, no gain right? He gambled, he won. Well done. *The breakdown: If you leave the light ON longer than 7/10 of a second, the next time you turn it ON it will start in HIGH*.* If you press the switch and it's less than 7/10 of a second the light will cycle to the next mode. There is no time limit for the light to be OFF to cycle to the next mode.* This is especially handy if you require the next time your light comes on to be @ 3 lumens. You simply quick press to medium and the next time you go to turn it ON, it will advance 1 mode and turn ON in LOW. Now, this _almost seems_ to not make sense ( this is where I should have paid attention in reading comprehension rather than throwing pencils in the ceiling. ) as it's stated on the website "the light will always start in high". This is true…The default is HIGH in the normal course of use. You turn the light on and use it for a few seconds or longer than 7/10's and the next time you turn it on, it will be HIGH. So in a scenario of lets say, an LEO, when you use your light it's very likely longer than 7/10 of a second. You then turn the light off, but when you need it again and turn it on, it will come on in high. In short, it took me a little time to get used to, but now that I have, I find it to be a brilliant & simple design and like it quite a bit. It's completely second nature now, and I am able to operate the light instantly with muscle memory. For those that require a true single mode tactical light there is also the MDC SHO available, 50-60 minutes of a FULL 250 lumens. I will hopefully be getting one of these as well if I can.


*Runtime:*
Excellent. High is 50-60 minutes of a solid 250 lumens with a looong taper. Medium seems accurate at 25 lumens for 20 hours and even though I haven't had the opportunity, I have no doubt about low @ 3 lumens for 100 Hrs. This light is an absolute vampire. My guess, exceeding those regulated runtimes your likely to still have _quite_ a bit of light. I ran the cell on high and got around 6 hrs of lumen to sub-lumen output after the initial 1 HR of regulation. Let the cell rest even after it goes out and I have no idea how much more you can get out of it. Lets just say the total runtime exceeded my patience of trying to determine what it might be. Apocalypse approved. _Very Nice._


*Waterproofyness: *
The MDC is sealed for weather. In my testing, you are just fine in any type of weather. Beyond that I have subjected it to a few dunks with no ill effect's. One thing to mention, if you remove the bezel ring to swap bezels or simply out of curiosity, be sure you put the o'ring in after the lens. When tightened, the back of the bezel is designed to spread the o'ring against the lens and the sides of the head to form a seal. At a later date, I may or may not provide more testing data in regards to submersion, but for now, Im content with weatherproof & very water resistant. It performs as advertised - no prob Bob.


*In closing:*
This is now my do all light. It rides with me wherever I go and also serves 6 or so Hrs of 25 lumen candle mode per night. I have nothing to offer in criticism in regards to the MDC. I do however have something positive.


*The MDC TAC HA is another EXCEPTIONAL offering from Malkoff. *

*HIGHLY recommended, VERY well done.

**110% Forrest Approved. 

*:thumbsup:


----------



## recDNA

Agree completely...but how about an XP-L TAC HO model?


----------



## ForrestChump

recDNA said:


> Agree completely...but how about an *XP-L TAC HO* model?



Im content. Looking to add the 1 X CR123 MDC Throw....thats the one thats got my attention.


----------



## rickyro

The three notches in the bezel presenting in the beam just sucks. Malkoff MDC is far from perfect.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Just took a quick look at these lights on the Malkoff site. Why are some protected from reverse polarity while others are not? MDC CR123 protected, MDC CR123 SHO not protected, MDC CR123 TAC protected, M300T head for MDC not protected. Seems odd, am I missing something?


----------



## RWT1405

Thanks rickyro, yes, we get it. Please, for the love of all that's Holy, we get it. We know you don't like it, or Malkoffs site, as you've made that perfectly clear in multiple other posts. Please, please, please, move along now. Thank you


----------



## rickyro

RWT1405 said:


> Thanks rickyro, yes, we get it. Please, for the love of all that's Holy, we get it. We know you don't like it, or Malkoffs site, as you've made that perfectly clear in multiple other posts. Please, please, please, move along now. Thank you



Why? Are you American made and proud fans so afraid of some truth? Do you want to live in the Anderson's new cloth?

I like my two Malkoff lights. I found one great use for the 2AA body, to work together with EB1 head.

Why Malkoff did bother to change their naming? Isn't my advices given out in good faith? Aren't the notches in the beam ugly? Why nobody mention it here? Is some cheap Chinese maker doing this?

Quite pathetic.


----------



## rickyro

P_A_S_1 said:


> Just took a quick look at these lights on the Malkoff site. Why are some protected from reverse polarity while others are not? MDC CR123 protected, MDC CR123 SHO not protected, MDC CR123 TAC protected, M300T head for MDC not protected. Seems odd, am I missing something?



Don't say it here. If you do not understand or accept, it is your fault. Please move along now. Oh, and thank you. How civilized!


----------



## RWT1405

Always open to constructive criticism, but after multiple posts of the same stuff, it gets a bit old. 

As to the notches, if they bother you, I get it, as for me (and I assume many others) it doesn't bother me a bit. I don't use my lights to white wall hunt, but please, do feel free if you enjoy that. 

As to the truth, what is true for you, may not be for me, or others, so be very careful what you call the truth, when discussing such a subjective subject.


----------



## Grizzman

rickyro said:


> The three notches in the bezel presenting in the beam just sucks. Malkoff MDC is far from perfect.



You're able to see the notches in the beam while using the light to find the keys you dropped under your car? You're able to see the notches in the beam while using the light to illuminate the trail between the beach and your campsite? 

If you're going to call out the MDc's less than "perfect" attributes, at least choose one that can be experienced with real-world usage.

Is the MDC perfect? No. Does perfection (to every single potential user) exist in any $99 light? Again, no. 

Feel free to start a new thread praising your favorite light. A few members here would likely be willing/able to point out its faults.

Back on topic.....I've also noticed that some product pages state reverse polarity protection exists or not, while others don't mention it. I presume that if it's not mentioned, then there's no protection against it.


----------



## rickyro

Grizzman said:


> You're able to see the notches in the beam while using the light to find the keys you dropped under your car? You're able to see the notches in the beam while using the light to illuminate the trail between the beach and your campsite?
> 
> If you're going to call out the MDc's less than "perfect" attributes, at least choose one that can be experienced with real-world usage.
> 
> Is the MDC perfect? No. Does perfection (to every single potential user) exist in any $99 light? Again, no.



If I know there are three notches in the beam, I definitely will not waste the money on it, at least not for the head. I think this info should be discussed here. If somebody feel deceited due to not enough info, he will become more annoyed and complain more, just like I am doing. 

Notches being there is a truth. It does not matter if you like it or not or if you think it is OK for you. Whether it sucks for sure is subjective. 

The same happened when last year I pointed out the dark ring in HDS Rotary 170 Nichia. This kind of attack is typical everywhere on Internet. Just no difference with your proud Americans. Haha.


----------



## recDNA

rickyro said:


> The three notches in the bezel presenting in the beam just sucks. Malkoff MDC is far from perfect.


It's funnly. I'm a white wall hunter but I love the beam of my xp-g2 neutral rechargeable mdc. The thing that bothers me is rings or bad tint or a hole in the hotspot. I never noticed the notches.

The ring in my hds 170n bothered me more


----------



## Cerealand

That's one good thing about flashlights. Not every manufacturer works for everybody. It seems the Malkoff brand just does not make you extremely happy. There are many other companies that may work for you :Tnc, Mcgizmo, Oveready, Tana, etc.

The notches does not bother me. I was more disappointed with a dark ring on one of my M61 219a drop-in. I solved that by giving it to somebody would use it everyday.That person doesn't even notice the 'ring'.

This notches were mentioned before, but it appears not to be a deal breaker with most. 

www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?351275-New-Malkoff-MDC-in-the-works&p=4170718&viewfull=1#post4170718

www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?351275-New-Malkoff-MDC-in-the-works&p=4135812&viewfull=1#post4135812


----------



## ForrestChump

RWT1405 said:


> Always open to constructive criticism, but after multiple posts of the same stuff, it gets a bit old.



*Edited from original post:*

rickyro,

You have done nothing but complain from the price point of the shipping all the way down to receiving the light. This has now devolved into trolling with your latest posts. They are inflammatory and posed in a way to evoke and disrupt the thread and are without merit. This is called trolling and is against forum rules, we don't appreciate it. There are plenty of other USA companies that that "_suck_" and Malkoff is FAR from one of them. They have years of unrivaled reliability, durability and customer service. If your unhappy with you lights sell them on the marketplace. We won't mind. We do mind when you come in and complain, nitpick and whine, then claim other posters are "attacking" you for asking you to chill out.... . 

Simply put, Malkoff is the best at what they do. Period.

The thread would greatly appreciate if you use a little more discretion and tact in your "complaints". 

Thanks,

- Forrest


----------



## archimedes

ForrestChump said:


> ....
> PS: If recDNA has no complaints ... that is - end of the story ....



Ok, ok ... this comment = lol


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Ok guys, enough has been said re rickyro's complaint. Let's not go off the deep end.

Bill


----------



## recDNA

archimedes said:


> Ok, ok ... this comment = lol


Oops, I guess I'm known to be a pita. LOL


----------



## more_vampires

rickyro said:


> Don't say it here. If you do not understand or accept, it is your fault. Please move along now. Oh, and thank you. How civilized!



"Normally" a light with no reverse polarity protection are dangerous firecrackers, just the way some of us want them.

There is the "safety net" concept to protect the children. Some of us like the zap, however, some of the makers just cut corners.

Hard to say without testing the specific light in question.

Malkoff = respected CPF name. Thanks.


----------



## ForrestChump

archimedes said:


> Ok, ok ... this comment = lol




Yeah....probably should have left that one in there. LOL.

recDNA, you aren't a PIA, but if the beam passes your standards, that really is end of story. Beam is closed for comments.


----------



## archimedes

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*



kyhunter1 said:


> ....
> It's awesome to hear that you are working on a new pocket light. I would like to leave you a suggestion. Please consider using optics again in some of your lights, and more neutral/warm tints....



To help the thread get back on topic - a quote above (from Post #4), and photo below ...







... for a "notchless beam" solution [emoji14]


----------



## ForrestChump

*Re: The Official Malkoff Junkie thread - Part 2*

Malkoff has optics available again. We got the 1 X CR123 MDC Throw & the larger brother the MDX M61 throw.

Im very interested in both, but will make it a point to gather the pennies for option # 1.

*LOVE* the MDC for factor.

"These are designed for maximum reach in a small format. If you are a whitewall hunter this is NOT the head for you."

You see that folks? Thats integrity, giving it to you blunt and upfront. Function over form in the interest of maximum performance in _real world use_.

Could they have made an optic with an immaculate beam? Of course, but there is always compromise in design. I trust Malkoff's judgement on what takes precedence in the scope of the design and the products intended purpose.


----------



## rickyro

Cerealand said:


> That's one good thing about flashlights. Not every manufacturer works for everybody. It seems the Malkoff brand just does not make you extremely happy. There are many other companies that may work for you :Tnc, Mcgizmo, Oveready, Tana, etc.
> 
> The notches does not bother me. I was more disappointed with a dark ring on one of my M61 219a drop-in. I solved that by giving it to somebody would use it everyday.That person doesn't even notice the 'ring'.
> 
> This notches were mentioned before, but it appears not to be a deal breaker with most.
> 
> www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?351275-New-Malkoff-MDC-in-the-works&p=4170718&viewfull=1#post4170718
> 
> www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?351275-New-Malkoff-MDC-in-the-works&p=4135812&viewfull=1#post4135812



Just don't understand why these mentioning of the notches were not trolling, and mines are trolling?

And why mentioning HDS Rotary 219B dark ring in Malkoff's post is not trolling, and mentioning it in HDS's post is trolling?

So every long post of the famous American brand should be only clean with pros and no cons? Even I 'whined' (such a sxxt word) a lot about HDS 170n dark ring, I still think it is one of the two best flashlights I have (HDS Rotary 170N and McGizmo Haiku AA XP-G2) and I am going to buy the 18680 tube for it. And I read from HDS post that the new 200lumen 219B batch does not have dark ring any more. Why? It can disappear without the whining from me, and recDNA and many others?

Why HDS can become better and better? What is the point of this post here to Gene? Is he only expecting compliments here or is he willing to see some complaints that may help him (his products and his business) become better?

I tried last night, even not white wall hunting, the three notches are still very distracting. I cannot even notice the dark ring of HDS 170N except white wall hunting, but the three notches are not so. 

Since this post welcome only pros and not cons, I will summarize what I see of Malkoff MDC in another post.


----------



## ForrestChump

Anyone receive the MDC Throw head yet?????


----------



## recDNA

Any estimate of cd?


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Rickyro, contact Malkoff via email or phone call and express your concerns to him. You have said your concerns so let's move on.

Bill


----------



## ForrestChump

recDNA said:


> Any estimate of cd?



Yes, LOTS.


----------



## Grizzman

recDNA said:


> Any estimate of cd?



The product introduction e-mail I received stated 14000 lux at 1 meter, which I believe to equate to a cd of 14000.


----------



## teak

Mdc throw head ya say? I'm heading to malkoff now!


----------



## RI Chevy

Shop photos please!


----------



## recDNA

Grizzman said:


> The product introduction e-mail I received stated 14000 lux at 1 meter, which I believe to equate to a cd of 14000.


Pretty good. Does that head work in the cr123a body?


----------



## teak

I didn't notice the new "throw" heads when I was browsing genes site. That's very cool. Glad to see the optic is back!


----------



## Grizzman

recDNA said:


> Pretty good. Does that head work in the cr123a body?



It's an MDC head, so my guess is yes. 

I speculate that the TIR MDC's beam pattern to be very similar to its big brother.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Would someone point me to the Malkoff link re a TIR MDC. I've ben looking on Gene's site and can not find it.

Bill


----------



## archimedes

PM sent ....


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Thanks archimedes.

Bill


----------



## archimedes

Bullzeyebill said:


> Thanks archimedes.
> 
> Bill


Cheers! I've been thinking about trying out one of these myself ... 

Anyone have one of these to compare against an E1B ?


----------



## ForrestChump

teak said:


> Mdc throw head ya say? I'm heading to malkoff now!



We got the 1 X CR123 E1T / Scout M300T - 200 Lumens - 1 Hour - Lux 1meter @ 12,000 ( MDC ) - $99

And its bigger 2 X CR123 E2T/ Scout M600T - 250 Lumens - 1.5 Hrs - Lux 1meter @ 14,000 ( MDC ) - $99

And its bigger, bigger brother ( For MD-2-3-4 ) MDX22.3 M61 - 250 Lumens - 1.5 hrs for the MD2 - $89

I call them the MDC 1 Throw, MDC 2 Throw & MDX Throw - for short.

_*VERY*_ much want a MDC 1 Throw. 

Malkoff really came out swinging with these....all solid offerings.


----------



## teak

ForrestChump said:


> We got the 1 X CR123 E1T / Scout M300T - 200 Lumens - 1 Hour - Lux 1meter @ 12,000 ( MDC ) - $99
> 
> And its bigger 2 X CR123 E2T/ Scout M600T - 250 Lumens - 1.5 Hrs - Lux 1meter @ 14,000 ( MDC ) - $99
> 
> And its bigger, bigger brother ( For MD-2-3-4 ) MDX22.3 M61 - 250 Lumens - 1.5 hrs for the MD2 - $89
> 
> I call them the MDC 1 Throw, MDC 2 Throw & MDX Throw - for short.
> 
> _*VERY*_ much want a MDC 1 Throw.
> 
> Malkoff really came out swinging with these....all solid offerings.



Yes I want the mdc1 myself! Glad the optic is back. I think I stated that earlier! Lol


----------



## RI Chevy

How is the tint on these new offerings?


----------



## ForrestChump

teak said:


> Yes I want the mdc1 myself! Glad the optic is back. I think I stated that earlier! Lol



Im very excited. This is exactly the kind of head that I wanted to see, more throw in a MDC package. 

Good stuff!


----------



## ForrestChump

RI Chevy said:


> How is the tint on these new offerings?



I know we have 1 MDX head in the wild as of right now. I would expect much more data over the next week.


----------



## teak

I missed out on this run. I set up to be notified when the head is back in stock. Perfect for one of my e1l bodies.


----------



## RI Chevy




----------



## recDNA

ForrestChump said:


> We got the 1 X CR123 E1T / Scout M300T - 200 Lumens - 1 Hour - Lux 1meter @ 12,000 ( MDC ) - $99
> 
> And its bigger 2 X CR123 E2T/ Scout M600T - 250 Lumens - 1.5 Hrs - Lux 1meter @ 14,000 ( MDC ) - $99
> 
> And its bigger, bigger brother ( For MD-2-3-4 ) MDX22.3 M61 - 250 Lumens - 1.5 hrs for the MD2 - $89
> 
> I call them the MDC 1 Throw, MDC 2 Throw & MDX Throw - for short.
> 
> _*VERY*_ much want a MDC 1 Throw.
> 
> Malkoff really came out swinging with these....all solid offerings.


12000 lux is spectacular but i think eb1 beats it


----------



## Grizzman

My MD throw head's tint fully equals that of my Surefire LX2 and E2D LED....both of which I consider very good. 

I remembered to bring it to training this week, but all others I brought are neutrals.


----------



## ForrestChump

RI Chevy said:


>



+1 



Grizzman said:


> My MD throw head's tint fully equals that of my Surefire LX2 and E2D LED....both of which I consider very good.
> 
> I remembered to bring it to training this week, but all others I brought are neutrals.



Comparatively, what has more throw? The MD or E2DL?

Any other major beam characteristics that are worth mention on the MD?


----------



## Grizzman

The MD is far superior to the E2DL. There's simply no comparison. 

To meet the lux of the MD, I have to use an E2DL Ultra.


----------



## ForrestChump

Grizzman said:


> The MD is far superior to the E2DL. There's simply no comparison.
> 
> To meet the lux of the MD, I have to use an E2DL Ultra.



For clarification,

The MDX is comparable to the E2DL Ultra - throw wise correct?

I always forget the 'Ultra" part...


----------



## teak

The input voltage is 3.4 to 9 volts. The runtime on two CR123 batteries is approximately 1.5 hrs. It will easily illuminate objects at 600+ feet and will blind opponents within a 150 foot radius. The LED is a Cree XP-E2. 

E2T specs. .600+ feet!


----------



## P_A_S_1

If someone could clarify please, these new throw heads aren't dropins like M60/M61 but complete and sealed units like Wildcat/Hound Dog, yes?


----------



## Grizzman

The MD throw heads deliver roughly comparable lux as the E2DL Ultra. 

The MD throw head has a removable drop-in of a similar design as the M60. I posted photos about a week ago in the General Malkoff thread.


----------



## P_A_S_1

OK, saw your post. Thanks. Although I can't find it on the Malkoff site as a stand alone dropin.


----------



## ForrestChump

P_A_S_1 said:


> If someone could clarify please, these new throw heads aren't dropins like M60/M61 but complete and sealed units like Wildcat/Hound Dog, yes?



For those still looking.

PS Grizz..... Did you put that fingerprint on the lens just for me? :nana:

:hairpull: My OCD has no idea what to do....

Time for my meds!


----------



## P_A_S_1

Thanks.


----------



## Grizzman

It isn't for sale separately that I've seen. Since it doesn't fit Surefire and other hosts, I don't see much reason to sell it separately. 

Forrest, I didn't apply the fingerprint for you, but I did think of ya when I saw it. 

It cleaned the lens before I put it back together.


----------



## more_vampires

ForrestChump said:


> Time for my meds!



Oh man, bro, if you can just detox 18 months, there will be harder stuff.... I promise! The Jones must reduce a little.... come on, just a more powerful build, amirite?

EDIT: Was talking about the steadily increasing lumen output... Oh man.  Flashahol detox is the worst.


----------



## ForrestChump

more_vampires said:


> Flashahol detox is the worst.



It's most defiantly a progressive disease. You throw some Malkoff in there, your asking for trouble.

I can almost taste the MDC 1 Throw!!!! I want it, I need it!


----------



## ForrestChump

On an opposite note...

Any solid diffuser solutions for the MDC? No bottle caps please, something purpose built?


----------



## archimedes

ForrestChump said:


> On an opposite note...
> 
> Any solid diffuser solutions for the MDC? No bottle caps please, something purpose built?



What is the bezel diameter ?

EDIT .... and what's wrong with bottle caps ?

[emoji14]


----------



## ForrestChump

archimedes said:


> What is the bezel diameter ?
> 
> EDIT .... and what's wrong with bottle caps ?
> 
> [emoji14]



1" - In a perfect world, something fancy pants like the SF flip up diffuser minus the "price". 

Bottle caps are cheesy.:hairpull:


----------



## archimedes

Will the SF F04 fit ?




ForrestChump said:


> ....
> Bottle caps are cheesy.:hairpull:



So ... no scotch tape, then ?

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...fuser-vs-Scotch-tape-some-interesting-results


----------



## ForrestChump

archimedes said:


> Will the SF F04 fit ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ... no scotch tape, then ?



Yes, I should have precluded that one as I knew it would come up first. 

No scotch tape.

IDK, I have this wild urge to stick something on the front. anyone have a nice pic of that SS crenelated bezel? That would look really cool in black.


----------



## AVService

Film canister sized on sizing block for cutting correctly
Of course you have to find a camera store and con a few out of them but I have several of these cut in different sizes and they work great every time.
My block says the MDC is between 1" and 1 1/8" so I would just cut at 1" and sand to fit tightly.


----------



## AVService

Heres the one on my Titan


----------



## ForrestChump

Very nice AVS, but not exactly what I was looking for, although most definitely a crafty and useful candle.

Im looking for a flip up version like SF has. Maybe there is something 1'' in the gun scope market. Although, it would likely have to be modded to a diffuser as I don''t see a scope cover coming in a diffuser format.


----------



## ForrestChump

AVService said:


> Nevermind




Well now you just peaked my interest. Don't hold back, Im a big boy.


----------



## AVService

ForrestChump said:


> Well now you just peaked my interest. Don't hold back, Im a big boy.


Was just responding to my misdirected Diffuser pics,I misunderstood what you were looking for so......Nevermind.

I do love my home made candles though!


----------



## ForrestChump

WHERE IS THE MDC THROW?

No one received on yet, Im dying over here.

PICS! PICS!


----------



## rjking

Is there some sort of a hi-low option for the MDC Throw?:thinking:


----------



## ForrestChump

rjking said:


> Is there some sort of a hi-low option for the MDC Throw?:thinking:



I do not believe so. You would have to get the MDX variant with the hi/low ring.

Still waiting on pics for the MDC Throw......

Don't make me beg, no one wants to see that.....


----------



## rjking

It looks like they really want you to beg FC


----------



## ForrestChump

rjking said:


> It looks like they really want you to beg FC



Yeah, no kidding!?

:shrug:


----------



## rjking

Got an MDC head, 2xCR123 body and Keeppower 16650 coming.


----------



## ForrestChump

Yeah, so I heard there was a throw head for the MDC..........................................................................................:candle:


----------



## rjking

This waiting game is killing me.


----------



## leon2245

Still no AA sho correct?

&/or throw model sounds interesting too.


----------



## Grizzman

Are you looking for a single-mode head? Do you want the AA(s) to be Lithium primary or 14500 li-ion? Do you want the body to house one or two AA-sized cells? 

The current SHO model is designed to run off a single CR123 (no Li-Ion support) and has an output of 250 lumens. This head on a 2 x AA body with primaries or Eneloops will work fine.

The E2/Scout M600 head has a voltage range from 3.4 to 9 volts, just like the M61, so 14500 Li-Ion cell can be used. Two 14500 cells can also be used in a 2 X AA body. It's output is rated at 325 lumens, which surpasses the above SHO.


----------



## leon2245

Single AA lithium primary or NiMH in a relatively high output (for AA) single mode MDC. 

I'm aware of the SF options, but yeah the cr123a SHO head would be pretty good on a 2aa MDC body too. Just always checking back in on this line every now & then to see what's new. Thank you!


----------



## recDNA

Find out how Zebralight got 500 lumens (actually 575) on a single NiMH and do that...whatever it is!


----------



## mega_lumens

recDNA said:


> Find out how Zebralight got 500 lumens (actually 575) on a single NiMH and do that...whatever it is!


 But does it burn at 500 lumens for 1 minute to meet ANSI FL-1 and then step down with PID magic?


----------



## recDNA

mega_lumens said:


> But does it burn at 500 lumens for 1 minute to meet ANSI FL-1 and then step down with PID magic?


Timed not PID but you're right about step down. So what? I like the option of short turbo mode.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

rjking said:


> Is there some sort of a hi-low option for the MDC Throw?:thinking:




You could put it on an LX2 or an AZ2 body/tailcap.


----------



## ForrestChump

Grizzman said:


> Are you looking for a single-mode head? Do you want the AA(s) to be Lithium primary or 14500 li-ion? Do you want the body to house one or two AA-sized cells?
> 
> The current SHO model is designed to run off a single CR123 (no Li-Ion support) and has an output of 250 lumens. This head on a 2 x AA body with primaries or Eneloops will work fine.
> 
> The E2/Scout M600 head has a voltage range from 3.4 to 9 volts, just like the M61, so 14500 Li-Ion cell can be used. Two 14500 cells can also be used in a 2 X AA body. It's output is rated at 325 lumens, which surpasses the above SHO.




Didn't even think of that combo.

Solid setup for a single mode. Likely _the _most solid setup for a single mode AA....


----------



## ForrestChump

Also where the heck is the photos of the MDC throw?

Did I miss something here?


----------



## ForrestChump

OK GUYS..... Im starting to think you are all PM'ing each other to get me frazzled.....funs over, lets see them beam shots......:hairpull:


----------



## Lantern32

Hello! Do you guys think that I should buy a battery tube that takes 1 RCR123 or 2 primaries? The tube will be from Malkoff


----------



## Grizzman

If max performance is the goal, then dual cells are the answer. If small size is the goal, then the opposite is true.

My only MDC body is a single CR123 unit, but I'm pretty sure at least one fellow junkie has purchased a dual CR123 unit to answer the 16650 question. It may have even been asked/answered earlier in this thread.

*A quick Google search took me to this info from the Malkoff website:

KeepPower 16650 2500ma Li-ion Protected Cell*

*16650 KeepPower 2500mAh Sanyo UR16650ZTA 4.20V Protected Button Top*

*This battery will fit Malkoff MDC 2CR123 bodies. It will also fit some stock Surefire bodies. *


----------



## Lantern32

Grizzman said:


> If max performance is the goal, then dual cells are the answer. If small size is the goal, then the opposite is true.
> 
> My only MDC body is a single CR123 unit, but I'm pretty sure at least one fellow junkie has purchased a dual CR123 unit to answer the 16650 question. It may have even been asked/answered earlier in this thread.
> 
> *A quick Google search took me to this info from the Malkoff website:
> 
> KeepPower 16650 2500ma Li-ion Protected Cell*
> 
> *16650 KeepPower 2500mAh Sanyo UR16650ZTA 4.20V Protected Button Top*
> 
> *This battery will fit Malkoff MDC 2CR123 bodies. It will also fit some stock Surefire bodies. *



So if I get the 2 CR123 option I could also use. 16650 which will perform almost as well? Hmm! a 5 inch long EDC isn't bad


----------



## Grizzman

Yes, that is correct.


----------



## Lantern32

Grizzman said:


> Yes, that is correct.



is the runtime affected with the primaries?


----------



## Grizzman

Lantern32 said:


> is the runtime affected with the primaries?



Are you referring to the XP-L head, or the XP-G2 head. The info regarding run times are different for the two. Have you read through the product information pages?


----------



## Lantern32

Grizzman said:


> Are you referring to the XP-L head, or the XP-G2 head. The info regarding run times are different for the two. Have you read through the product information pages?



It's the XPL head. XPG2 head throws a lot farther.


----------



## recDNA

I have a question. Don't want to bother Gene with it. Folks have been pleased that the MDC is a great battery vampire for primaries running them dry to get the last bit of light. In the past I have heard that this is a bad thing because as voltage drops more and more current is pulled until amp draw is too high for battery resulting in vent. Why does this not happen in MDC?


----------



## Lantern32

recDNA said:


> I have a question. Don't want to bother Gene with it. Folks have been pleased that the MDC is a great battery vampire for primaries running them dry to get the last bit of light. In the past I have heard that this is a bad thing because as voltage drops more and more current is pulled until amp draw is too high for battery resulting in vent. Why does this not happen in MDC?



The MDC lights don't appear to be pushed as hard as other lights. For example:

The single primary MDC is running at 250 lumens, and that is plenty fine for a primary. 

The 2 primary MDC runs on 2 primaries at 450 lumens; however, the turbo runtime is roughly 15 minutes. There are other better battery options available for this light (posted on the website).

I am building my light, and I'm going to use a RCR123 from AW (protected)

To directly answer your question- I believe that the reason this doesn't happen is because the lights are regulated. Well... regulated until the battery is at a safe voltage for direct drive. This protects the battery and the LED. I am no expert, but I thought I would try to chip in.


----------



## ForrestChump

Lantern32 said:


> The MDC lights don't appear to be pushed as hard as other lights.



Thats one part of that adds to Malkoff's high reliability rating. They are just simply unbelievably reliable, _Im surprised the one's that have a problem aren't a collectors item_. If you ever needed warranty it's also top notch, but you very likely won't.


----------



## rjking

Nobody posted in two weeks. Weird


----------



## Lantern32

Soo any new lights coming out anytime soon??? Lol!!


----------



## recDNA

Need 15000 cd from mdc!


----------



## Lantern32

I want a 600 lumen MDC with heat fins, potted head, compact, runs on 1 18650! That would be my dream light


----------



## ganymede

Lantern32 said:


> I want a 600 lumen MDC with heat fins, potted head, compact, runs on 1 18650! That would be my dream light



Why need to reinvent the wheel? MD2 is MDC that runs on 18650. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gene43

recDNA said:


> Need 15000 cd from mdc!



Soon!


----------



## rjking

Yes! A L-M-H Neutral Thrower! :twothumbs


----------



## 880arm

Gene43 said:


> Soon!



Very cool!


----------



## mk2rocco

I tried searching but couldn't find the answer I was looking for. I'm wondering what color temperature the 1 AA MDC and if the pwm is still noticeable?


----------



## reppans

mk2rocco said:


> I tried searching but couldn't find the answer I was looking for. I'm wondering what color temperature the 1 AA MDC and if the pwm is still noticeable?



I have 2 and they have different tints. Don't really know my K, but they are on the warm side of CW - both are very pleasant though, definitely among the best CWs I own. The PWM is quite noticeable in reflections for me, but I am sensitive to it.


----------



## rjking

Dual mode MDCn HOT soon!


----------



## Lantern32

rjking said:


> Dual mode MDCn HOT soon!



A hot MDC?? Really! Hopefully it's the same size so I can put the head on my current MDC!


----------



## revscott

Sorry, can someone help me with what MDCn HOT means?


----------



## mk2rocco

Sounds like a neutral tint MDC with a TIR lens for max throw.


----------



## Lantern32

revscott said:


> Sorry, can someone help me with what MDCn HOT means?



I believe it is a little brighter with a bit more throw


----------



## Lantern32

mk2rocco said:


> Sounds like a neutral tint MDC with a TIR lens for max throw.



TIR? I'm 99% sure gene will stick with acrylic because it doesn't shatter. After all, why have a fully potted head if the lens just shatters! LOL! I also apologize if TIR is acyrlic...


----------



## mk2rocco

Lantern32 said:


> TIR? I'm 99% sure gene will stick with acrylic because it doesn't shatter. After all, why have a fully potted head if the lens just shatters! LOL! I also apologize if TIR is acyrlic...



I was hoping for a neutral version of this head.

http://www.malkoffdevices.com/products/e1t-scout-m300-1cr123-head


----------



## Lantern32

mk2rocco said:


> I was hoping for a neutral version of this head.
> 
> http://www.malkoffdevices.com/products/e1t-scout-m300-1cr123-head



Oh. I got all excited that malkoff released an 18,000CD, 500 lumen MDC head! LOL! Not sure if they will come out with a neutral version. FYI I have a neutral head from malkoff, and I find it really cool. If you don't like white light, then the warm may be better.


----------



## Lantern32

rjking said:


> Dual mode MDCn HOT soon!



Can someone fill me in on what a MDCn is? Does the n stand for neutral?


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Lantern32 said:


> Can someone fill me in on what a MDCn is? Does the n stand for neutral?



Malkoff Daily Carry.

Bill

whoops, didn't see the n


----------



## RI Chevy

Yes. The N stands for neutral. Usually around 4000K.


----------



## Lantern32

RI Chevy said:


> Yes. The N stands for neutral. Usually around 4000K.



That makes sense. My next malkoff light will probably be a warm because I find 4000k fairly cool. I am a malkoff flashlight owner. Love the beam though!


----------



## Grizzman

I thought you bought a cool 400 lumen Li-Ion XP-G2 head.


----------



## Lantern32

Grizzman said:


> I thought you bought a cool 400 lumen Li-Ion XP-G2 head.



I do. I find it extremely cool. The light is really white! Almost strains my eyes using it inside


----------



## RI Chevy

Your cool white head is not 4000K. It is probably more toward the 5000 to 5500K. Big difference.


----------



## Grizzman

Just like other manufacturers, Malkoffs are also subject to the tint/CCT lottery. I'd say that even 5500 is likely to be too low of a number, and could easily be 5700-6000K.

Among all my XP-G2 M61s, there are only two that are better than my E2/Scout. One is my older M61 SHO that I thought couldn't be surpassed, until I received a standard M61 that's perfectly white. I prefer these two to my Ns, which says a lot.


----------



## rjking

Gene43 said:


> Soon!



:twothumbs


----------



## BloodCleanSoul

Do the tails come off the the MDC bodies or are they one piece? Is it possible to put a deep carry clip/ tail combo from the 1 CR123 body onto the 2 CR123 body for deeper carry? I searched but have found nothing....


----------



## RI Chevy

The body and tailcap are all one. Only the head/bezel separates. 
I would imagine that if you found a clip with screws and mounts that are the same as the OEM, then you could retrofit it to the MDC.


----------



## bykfixer

N is for normally for neutral. 

With the Malkoff.... N is for a nice creamy beam somewhere between the yellow of warm and the blue of many emitters. 

I love his W drop ins...

But...
When walking around in darkness and having to suddenly pop on your light to see what the hub-bub is about, the N seems to poke a hole in darkness better than the W.
Which in turn exudes a bit more confidence vs the cool beam of some emitters where your faced with "holy crap I'm being blinded by my own light" due to flash back. 

For regular use I like the W. In my self defense lights I prefer his N emitters. 
Yet the standard tint of any of the M60's aint bad at all.


----------



## free2game

Anyone know the diameter of the AA tube? I've not been able to find the measure online. I've been looking to try to make a AA light to fit into an Elzetta FSB mount for an AR15. Says it needs a min of a .7 inch body. I've actually been able to fit a AA mini maglite, though that's not really a weapons light durable light. Also I should be able to take the head from a 123 SHO MDC and throw a 2AA body and the voltage should be enough right? If I decided to put 2 14500s in it wouldn't damage the light either right?


----------



## Grizzman

I read here that the outer diameter is the same for CR123 and AA bodies, so the diameter of the AA body is .800 inch. The tail section measure .900 inch so it will probably be able to be inserted into the mount, as long as the clip is removed. Aimpoint M4s use AA cells, so it seems that lithium primaries should be an acceptable (though not ideal) power source for the AR platform. 

The CR123 SHO head will work fine with two AA lithium or alkaline batteries. It will NOT work with any number of Li-Ion 14500 batteries. The maximum allowed voltage is specified on the product page as 3.3 volts. 

Does your AR have a sling loop at the rear of the FSB? If so, activating the shrouded tailcap of the MDC body may be problematic. 

Surefire E2D, E, L, etc bodies are easy to find and work well with the Malkoff E2/Scout head, which has a voltage range of 3.4 to 9 volts, and runs in direct drive below 3.4 volts. As shown in an Elzetta video, a light with an exposed switch can be activated by pressing on the swivel, which contacts the switch. This may work with the E series like it does with the Elzettas. 

What's your reasoning behind the desire to use AAs? Even on an AR with an Aimpoint using an AA cell, I'm now willing to go with AA cells, since all my other weapon lights use CR123s.


----------



## free2game

Grizzman said:


> I read here that the outer diameter is the same for CR123 and AA bodies, so the diameter of the AA body is .800 inch. The tail section measure .900 inch so it will probably be able to be inserted into the mount, as long as the clip is removed. Aimpoint M4s use AA cells, so it seems that lithium primaries should be an acceptable (though not ideal) power source for the AR platform.
> 
> The CR123 SHO head will work fine with two AA lithium or alkaline batteries. It will NOT work with any number of Li-Ion 14500 batteries. The maximum allowed voltage is specified on the product page as 3.3 volts.
> 
> Does your AR have a sling loop at the rear of the FSB? If so, activating the shrouded tailcap of the MDC body may be problematic.
> 
> Surefire E2D, E, L, etc bodies are easy to find and work well with the Malkoff E2/Scout head, which has a voltage range of 3.4 to 9 volts, and runs in direct drive below 3.4 volts. As shown in an Elzetta video, a light with an exposed switch can be activated by pressing on the swivel, which contacts the switch. This may work with the E series like it does with the Elzettas.
> 
> What's your reasoning behind the desire to use AAs? Even on an AR with an Aimpoint using an AA cell, I'm now willing to go with AA cells, since all my other weapon lights use CR123s.


Whole idea I'm throwing around is a tac light that I can detach and use and also uses a type of battery that you can find anywhere. There's almost no AA single output tactical lights really. The idea of using the E2 body is good since it has a proud button. Also I use a single point sling and have the front sling swivel removed.


----------



## more_vampires

free2game said:


> Anyone know the diameter of the AA tube? I've not been able to find the measure online. I've been looking to try to make a AA light to fit into an Elzetta FSB mount for an AR15. Says it needs a min of a .7 inch body. I've actually been able to fit a AA mini maglite, though that's not really a weapons light durable light. Also I should be able to take the head from a 123 SHO MDC and throw a 2AA body and the voltage should be enough right? If I decided to put 2 14500s in it wouldn't damage the light either right?





free2game said:


> Whole idea I'm throwing around is a tac light that I can detach and use and also uses a type of battery that you can find anywhere. There's almost no AA single output tactical lights really. The idea of using the E2 body is good since it has a proud button. Also I use a single point sling and have the front sling swivel removed.


Not Malkoff, but Surefire M600AA is single mode, has rail accessories, is quick detachable, and you can go pressure switch or tail cap.

I agree, AA weapon lights are super rare. Maybe old Gene can throw a turbo head on it so you can squash those alkies flat in no time.


----------



## free2game

more_vampires said:


> Not Malkoff, but Surefire M600AA is single mode, has rail accessories, is quick detachable, and you can go pressure switch or tail cap.
> 
> I agree, AA weapon lights are super rare. Maybe old Gene can throw a turbo head on it so you can squash those alkies flat in no time.


Was looking at the surefire. Output is kind of mediocre at 200 vs 250 for the malkoff. Even with buying a mount, 123 sho mdc, and the 2aa body it's still $80 less that the surefire.


----------



## Grizzman

In operation, the M61/MDC and Surefire TIR-equipped lights are totally different animals. The M61 has lots of spill light and is ideal for indoor and very close range outdoor use. The Surefire has very little spill, with all the photons focused into a relatively small spot. It is ideal for outdoor use at distances greater than 30 yards. 

For use with two AAs you should consider the Malkoff E1T/Scout M300 head if usage will include mid to long range outdoor scenarios. I have the higher voltage 500 lumen M61HOT version of it, and for outdoor weapon use, it's absolutely outstanding. It's currently living on my primary home defense 6.8 AR, which speaks volumes regarding it's effectiveness. It's got a lot more spill than a KX2C, while delivering roughly twice the lux as the KX2C. The E1T will match the KX2C's lux, and should provide usefully more spill.


----------



## free2game

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## parnass

Without any knurling, my MDC CR123 was slippery and difficult to grip -- especially with a bit of arthritis. A section of heat shrink tubing around the barrel helped.


----------



## rickyro

parnass said:


> Without any knurling, my MDC CR123 was slippery and difficult to grip -- especially with a bit of arthritis. A section of heat shrink tubing around the barrel helped.




Same problem with my MDC 2AA body. Hope Malkoff is going to do something by adding some knurling or whatever.


----------



## rickyro

And also please do something with the three notches.


----------



## Lantern32

What about a roughly 500+ lumen light with a lot of heat sinking? That would be really neat. Just imagine pulling out your little beast, and the entire head has fins on it. That would be cool! Or a Malkoff available in different colors? what about a Malkoff with one of those bumpy knurling designs, where its a bunch of little bumps. I believe some surefire lights have this type of knurling. Or you could put tritium slots in the light! Sorry, just feeling a little spontaneous right now.


----------



## recDNA

Hey, if you want to go wild why not a triple? Except that is really not what Malkoff has ever been about.


----------



## rjking

Gene43 said:


> Soon!


----------



## worrptangl

Man this thread was long and I didn't get through it all but I'm looking to place an order for an MDC now!


----------



## rjking




----------



## jdboy

MDC 17500 :thinking:


----------



## GeoBruin

Wow. JDBoy, did you turn that?


----------



## archimedes

GeoBruin said:


> Wow. JDBoy, did you turn that?


Yeah, if that's titanium and e-series to e-series threads ... I can think of all kinds of possibilities [emoji317]


----------



## jdboy

GeoBruin said:


> Wow. JDBoy, did you turn that?



I'd love to say I did but sadly it's beyond my skillset. I was lucky enough to purchase this off eBay but the listing did say that it was made by someone off CPF. And yes it's Ti, now I need (want) a Ti or SS bezel ring for the MDC head. I like the 17500 form factor and it adds a little weight to the light as well, which I like.


----------



## etc

Bump. Is MDC the same diameter as 6P? Namely 1"?


----------



## Grizzman

etc said:


> Bump. Is MDC the same diameter as 6P? Namely 1"?



Nope, the MDC is smaller than 1".


----------



## jdboy

Grizzman said:


> Nope, the MDC is smaller than 1".


 
Correct for the most part , the entire length of the head is 1" diameter roughly, the body steps down and then steps back up to around 7/8" diameter for the length of the tail section. The MDC works perfectly in a Hogo holster made for an HDS. Also the same holster can be used for a 3P or 6P in the body down/bezel up configuration.


----------



## mk2rocco

Any word on neutral MDCs?


----------



## rjking

Soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## mk2rocco

rjking said:


> Soon! [emoji106]


I can wait [emoji2]


----------



## JWRitchie76

mk2rocco said:


> Any word on neutral MDCs?





rjking said:


> Soon! [emoji106]



Neutral as in 2 - 3.2 volt heads?

I just got my new cool white 2 -3.2 volt MDC in yesterday. I had asked Gene if any 2 - 3.2 volt neutrals were in the works but didn't get an answer. Hopefully so. I also found a solution to my dislike of the stock clip placement. I was considering dropping the stock clip down to flush or installing a McGizmo clip, something I have done in the past but this Streamlight clip fits perfect.


----------



## mk2rocco

Anyone know the output on the older 3.4-5v heads?


----------



## Grizzman

mk2rocco said:


> Anyone know the output on the older 3.4-5v heads?



Which "older" 3.4-5V heads are you talking about? Both the cool and neutral XP-G2 L-M-H heads are still listed as standard products, with full specifications provided.


----------



## mk2rocco

Grizzman said:


> Which "older" 3.4-5V heads are you talking about? Both the cool and neutral XP-G2 L-M-H heads are still listed as standard products, with full specifications provided.



I purchased this light, I found it interesting it's not 3.4-6v like the newer models.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Surefire-Malkoff-Peak-Zebralight-Vinh-McGizmo


----------



## SVT-ROY

mk2rocco said:


> I purchased this light, I found it interesting it's not 3.4-6v like the newer models.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Surefire-Malkoff-Peak-Zebralight-Vinh-McGizmo




I just grabbed the same 3.4-5v head for my Lego E series parts. It has a great spill but I'm not sold on the 400lm rating. The UI is freaky to say the least. But I do like it alot. Look how tiny it is with the vital gear body. Now im really wanting a SHO or the scout "T" head upgrade or whatever it's called.


----------



## psychbeat

Has anyone had Precisionworks bore an MDC for 18mm cells? 
Might be kinda cool.


----------



## jdboy

I done this one myself but had planned on sending my 2 cell MDC body to PrecisionWorks to be bored before some health issues came up.


----------



## psychbeat

jdboy said:


> I done this one myself but had planned on sending my 2 cell MDC body to PrecisionWorks to be bored before some health issues came up.



Nice! 
Maybe I'll keep an eye out for a used one and try doing the sandpaper/tape on the drill trick 
Just enough for an IMR 18350.


----------



## gurdygurds

How long has the current MDC AA low low, low, high been around and how often does Gene update this line of lights? Also if anyone owns the MDC 2AA and could post some pics of that light in hand I would really appreciate it.


----------



## reppans

gurdygurds said:


> How long has the current MDC AA low low, low, high been around ...



The 0.3/9/115.... since Jan '14


----------



## gurdygurds

Thanks Reppans. Just got my first Malkoff and wanted to know how often he updates his lights. The MDC AA and I have been seeing each other a lot lately and we're getting pretty serious. I even bought her a stainless steel ring. This light is sweet. Only change I would make would be to add some knurling on this body.

IMG_3335 by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## reppans

hehe... looks like you bought used, and/or found out how slippery smooth ano is


----------



## gurdygurds

BOTH! It's bigger than any other single AA I have, but since the emphasis on this light is being a tank-like worry free tool I really don't mind. HOWEVER......if this thing had knurling......it would be amazing. Even still I love the light but it is definitely a bit slippery.


reppans said:


> hehe... looks like you bought used, and/or found out how slippery smooth ano is


----------



## RI Chevy

Knurling would rip your pants pockets when the light was inserted. Thus the smooth finish, as it was designed for pocket carry.


----------



## gurdygurds

I hear you and it's true RI Chevy. I don't dislike the smooth finish I'm just not used to it having had almost every light with a knurled body. For as stout as it is it carries clipped to a pocket really well. Any more thoughts on the 2AA MDC anyone?


RI Chevy said:


> Knurling would tip your pants pockets when the light wad inserted. Thus the smooth fonish, as it wad designed for pocket carry.


----------



## gurdygurds

Alright. My newfound love of the MDC HA AA has spurred me to buy the 2AA MDC. I'm going to have to sell anything I can find in my house to help fund the purchase but I am definitely excited. I'm already plotting and scheming to get a VME head and an M31 dropin (M31L, or M31W most likely) to swap in and out on the 2AA body. Also an email to Gene revealed that the MDC AA body will have the new stable tail standing style clip once he sells out of the deep carry style. Booyah :thumbsup:


----------



## mk2rocco

The addiction has began...


----------



## gurdygurds

Damn you sir........damn you. 


mk2rocco said:


> The addiction has began...


----------



## eh4

Notes from the peanut gallery:
If it's a clicky, then if somehow the clicky fails, it must always be able to be bypassed with a piece of tinfoil, and modes selected by loosening and tightening of the head... 
As design failsafe.


----------



## gurdygurds

What do you all think the chances are that we will see a Malkoff MDC AAA at some point? A single mode or hi\low bulletproof Malkoff AAA would be awesome. Dare to dream.


----------



## RI Chevy

Sounds great! I'm in.


----------



## mk2rocco

I'd like to see another twisty.


----------



## gurdygurds

Yea I'd want it to be a twisty for sure. :thumbsup:


mk2rocco said:


> I'd like to see another twisty.


----------



## RWT1405

gurdygurds said:


> What do you all think the chances are that we will see a Malkoff MDC AAA at some point? A single mode or hi\low bulletproof Malkoff AAA would be awesome. Dare to dream.




Gee, thanks. There would go even more of my money to Gene and Cathy.


----------



## nebular

I was wondering about a MDC AAA and if Gene has ever made some. I would definitely be in for a couple of them.


----------



## gianetics

couldnt find it anyone know the voltage rating on the 2x
AA?


----------



## RI Chevy

Input or output voltage?
Input is 2 to 3.2v max. 

3.4v could do damage to the light.


----------



## Grizzman

gianetics said:


> couldnt find it anyone know the voltage rating on the 2x
> AA?



Did you read the product page for it at malkoffdevices.com?


----------



## RI Chevy

You have to scroll all the way to the bottom to get the info your looking for.


----------



## Grizzman

Gene provides this important information for all of the drop-ins and heads.


----------



## AVService

It says 2-3.2v right on the head too for the 2aa.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

RI Chevy said:


> Input or output voltage?
> Input is 2 to 3.2v max.
> 
> 3.4v could do damage to the light.



3.4 should be ok. 2x AA Lithium Prameries start out at 1.7 Volts x2=3.4 volts

Bill


----------



## RI Chevy

Just going by the information off of the Malkoff website.


----------



## peter yetman

Just picked up a Nichia 123 MDC from Illumn, came with the new clip.
I can't detect any PWM on it, even did the camera trick. If it has PWM I certainly can't see it.
P


----------



## gurdygurds

Does anyone have both the "standard" MDC AA AND the Nichia 219V2 version? I'm hoping to see a beamshot\tint comparison or at least shots of the the Nichia beam. Thanks in advance!


----------



## redvalkyrie

I've often thought about getting the MDC CR123 219 light from Illumn.com and using it with a two AA body. You'd get the higher output, better tint than the regular two AA MDC, and the ability to use eneloops or AAs.


----------



## RI Chevy

The heads may be one in the same. They go by input voltage.


----------



## RI Chevy

I took this photo a while ago. It is an Elzetta Alpha, a Malkoff AA M31 219 B V1 and a Malkoff CR123A M31WL. 
This was taken to show the tints. 
Not sure if it is relavant to the question st hand.


----------



## gurdygurds

Definitely helps. Appreciate it sir


----------



## gurdygurds

Here is my recently acquire MDC Nichia 219bv2 4000k next to my older XPG-2 6200k. Very different and I really like the Nichia color and beam. Just very.....mellow. But it's definitely all relative because My original MDC didn't look particularly blue or green until this new one arrived and did a side by side.

image by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I've had the same issue when comparing colder CTT lights to lower CTT, or to Hi CRI lights. My highest criteria to be able to identify dark brown socks from dark grey socks.

Bill


----------



## jon_slider

Congratulations!
great photo too
A photo of the palm of your hand, each flashlight separately, might make you appreciate the Joy of CRI even more

here is a more extreme example, 6000k vs 3000k.. note the Zombie effect (pale, lifeless) from the Low CRI (these are iPhone photos, using Auto White balance, so you wont see the relatively warmer orange Color of the Low CCT)












here you can see how warm the 3000k is compared to the 6000 (auto white balance chooses the 6000k as the white baseline)


----------



## gurdygurds

Currently doing a runtime test the only way I know how.....using the light meter in my camera. I have my MDC AA Nichia sitting on the edge of the bathtub with the beam hitting the white ceiling. At ISO 3200 and F1.7 I've had the same shutter speed of 1\1600 for the past hour and 20 minutes. I'm checking every ten minutes at this point to see when it starts dropping in output. Malkoff's website states the runtimes at 200hrs\18hrs\1hr on the xpg2 version with outputs of 0.3\9\115 while the output on the Nichia version is 0.3\8\70.

EDIT: One hr and 35 minutes and I'm seeing the first small drop. Can't tell exactly lumen\output wise but but shutter speed has dropped to 1\1300.

EDIT: One hr and 45 and the output is starting to decline more rapidly but still plenty of light. The runtime on the Nichia seems to fall right in line with the runtime test done on flashlight guide.com.
ALSO!!! This was done on a standard Eneloop 1.2v 1900 mAH.


----------



## reppans

gurdygurds said:


> Currently doing a runtime test the only way I know how.....using the light meter in my camera. I have my MDC AA Nichia sitting on the edge of the bathtub with the beam hitting the white ceiling. At ISO 3200 and F1.7 I've had the same shutter speed of 1\1600 for the past hour and 20 minutes. I'm checking every ten minutes at this point to see when it starts dropping in output. Malkoff's website states the runtimes at 200hrs\18hrs\1hr on the xpg2 version with outputs of 0.3\9\115 while the output on the Nichia version is 0.3\8\70.
> 
> EDIT: One hr and 35 minutes and I'm seeing the first small drop. Can't tell exactly lumen\output wise but but shutter speed has dropped to 1\1300.
> 
> EDIT: One hr and 45 and the output is starting to decline more rapidly but still plenty of light. The runtime on the Nichia seems to fall right in line with the runtime test done on flashlight guide.com.
> ALSO!!! This was done on a standard Eneloop 1.2v 1900 mAH.




Calibrate your camera to force a shutter speed of 1/125 sec at full output by varying the ISO and aperture. Then when output drops to half the shutter speed will read 1/60th... a quarter: 1/30th, etc. The inverse shutter speed will be an approximation of the lumens output. Works into sub-lumen too - 1 sec=1lm, 4sec=0.25lm.


----------



## gurdygurds

Trying that right now Uncle Reppans! :thumbsup:


reppans said:


> Calibrate your camera to force a shutter speed of 1/125 sec at full output by varying the ISO and aperture. Then when output drops to half the shutter speed will read 1/60th... a quarter: 1/30th, etc. The inverse shutter speed will be an approximation of the lumens output. Works into sub-lumen too - 1 sec=1lm, 4sec=0.25lm.


----------



## flatline

Thread necromancy...I forget if that's frowned upon or not here. Sorry if it is!

Anyways, I just read through all 49 pages of this thread and it was really interesting to see the evolution of the MDC and people's opinions of the changes along the way. I get the impression that Gene made changes in response to requests made, but I suppose it's possible that people were just requesting things Gene already had planned. No way to know.

I've had my own MDC for about a week now and I'm super impressed by it. Nothing showy, but totally functional. I expect to get lots of use out of it.

--flatline


----------



## bykfixer

Good bump FL.

The other day a 2xAA neutral popped up in the WTS and was gone in 3 minutes... that's sayin' something.


----------



## bykfixer

A while back I commented "awe yeah gotta get one of those babies" then couple of years went by and I never did. I actually lost interest in the MDC lineup. 

Then fate did what fate does after a while and I ended up scoring a VME'd 1aa with an M31w 2nd hand. It was in the WTS section here all night with no takers. I was surprised and ended up being able to score it.

It is an awesome little number with the M31, one speed setup. 
Later the former owner offered up the Neutral tint 3 speed MDC setup it once had. 
My job had 99.9% of my attention at that point. So I tossed the idea over in my left brain and let it brew while focusing on work. 

If someone said name your 3 setting levels, there's no way I'd say 3/8/90. If somebody asked what I think of 3/8/90 in a light I'd look at them like they had 3 eyes....

I like _some_ of my lights to start on low... usually 15-20 lumens. But the 8 lumen setting was intriguing. 
Luckily the owner hadn't sold it when I got some free time. So I gladly bought it. 

It arrived today. And yeah on paper 3/8/90 sounds crazy. But in use with Gene's timings it's just what the doctor ordered for a geek light. The 3 lumens makes it an ideal light for late night scooby snacks without waking anybody (that is if I don't drop the milk "crash!!"). Rapid press to 8 lumens to light up a room like a jar candle would using tailstand mode, or bright enough to light laptop ports, inside a breaker box or other close up work tasks. 

And if a high beam is ever needed the 90 Malkoff'd lumens will be great for spotting stuff up to about 35 feet (12m) with ease. Crawl space, attic etc. All on a 25¢ battery. 

This one will likely be used 3 or 8 lumens 90% of the time as it's purpose is a task light for close up uses. 

And the VME it came with will turn my Klarus P1A into a 5D incan Maglite bright little number capable of running off a 25¢ battery. 

If the numbers on paper look crazy close, see-ing in real life really tells the story as the combo of lo/lo, lo, high is actually very useful.


----------



## gurdygurds

I’ve had a few versions of both the AA and 2AA MDC and in my mind they’re the best all around flashlights I’ve owned. Latest have been let go to allocate the cash elsewhere but when funds allow I’d like to grab another. This next time I acquire one I hope it will be a MDC AA warm. Not currently offered but hopefully doable when Gene isn’t so busy. As another member had mentioned maybe a small group of folks interested in a warm MDC would help nudge Gene to put together a batch. Amazing lights. The 2AA neutral I recently sold was described by its new owner as “a masterpiece”. Thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## INFRNL

gurdygurds said:


> I’ve had a few versions of both the AA and 2AA MDC and in my mind they’re the best all around flashlights I’ve owned. Latest have been let go to allocate the cash elsewhere but when funds allow I’d like to grab another. This next time I acquire one I hope it will be a MDC AA warm. Not currently offered but hopefully doable when Gene isn’t so busy. As another member had mentioned maybe a small group of folks interested in a warm MDC would help nudge Gene to put together a batch. Amazing lights. The 2AA neutral I recently sold was described by its new owner as “a masterpiece”. Thought that was pretty cool.


If it helps you Gurdy, I'll buy an MDC warm if Gene is willing to make up a batch


----------



## marco.weiss

+1


----------



## thaugen

Count me in too 👍🏽


----------



## Modernflame

Wouldn't be able to pass it up. I'll buy one if he makes them.


----------



## Rstype

I guess this makes six of us lovecpf


----------



## Lucky Duck

7! :thumbsup:


----------



## InvisibleFrodo

I would be in for a warm MDC for sure. Maybe he could even make just the head. I don't know if I'm alone here, but I want an MDC 16650 or a single cell 16340 both rechargeable. I love that he makes a li-ion head.


----------



## eh4

".3/8/90", not 3/8/90.


----------



## INFRNL

eh4 said:


> ".3/8/90", not 3/8/90.


+1 to this (giving it's the AA version)
My current MDC N AA puts out approx 1.5/12.75/96. I know there will be mixed opinions but i would like to see 0.3 for the low mode.


----------



## blueridgeman

Lucky Duck said:


> 7! :thumbsup:



Make that 8


----------



## Lucky Duck

eh4 said:


> ".3/8/90", not 3/8/90.



Agreed. However would prefer CR123 or 16340 cell version.


----------



## INFRNL

Lucky Duck said:


> Agreed. However would prefer CR123 or 16340 cell version.


I can agree. I'll take one of ea, AA and 123/16340


----------



## bigburly912

I’d be in as well


----------



## eh4

I was quoting the Malkoff site as .3/8/90, I don't know anything else about them.


----------



## INFRNL

eh4 said:


> I was quoting the Malkoff site as .3/8/90, I don't know anything else about them.



Well, they put out more than 0.3lm on low. The low mode is pretty bright and definitely not sub-lumen. I like moonlight modes and would like to see a real 0.3 lumen as stated on the site. the 8/90 lumen is pretty accurate though.


----------



## gurdygurds

The cool and nichias ive had have all had definite sub lumen low levels. The neutrals however, at least the single AA were much higher than spec on lowest mode.


----------



## flatline

INFRNL said:


> Well, they put out more than 0.3lm on low. The low mode is pretty bright and definitely not sub-lumen. I like moonlight modes and would like to see a real 0.3 lumen as stated on the site. the 8/90 lumen is pretty accurate though.



When I compared my neutral MDC against the different output levels of my HDS clickie, I estimated the lowest level was somewhere between 0.6 and 1.0 lumens. But I was just using ceiling bounce and the human eyeball, so it was a sloppy comparison at best.

--flatline


----------



## bykfixer

gurdygurds said:


> The cool and nichias ive had have all had definite sub lumen low levels. The neutrals however, at least the single AA were much higher than spec on lowest mode.



Same here. In my case I'm perfectly happy with that. Many times the low output is plenty and I don't end up cycling to medium. Whatever the number is, it's very useful and does not cause a squint at 2am. 

Now maybe if I lived in the rainforest 1000 miles from street lights under a star blocking canopy of trees.... but I don't.


----------



## recDNA

I'd love a 1 X CR123A MDC with XP-L that draws 1.5 amps on turbo. I prefer not use rechargeables.


----------



## eh4

I have been really curious about MDC HA 1AA, the cost has kept me away but it looks like the levels and runtimes are about perfect for a single AA light. 
I notice that the warning for destruction by over voltage is 3.3v, and that the light head "may perform erratically over 1.7v", so has anyone tried a 2AA battery tube on the MDC HA 1AA? 
Or a single AA with the 2AA model?


----------



## gurdygurds

Yes, the AA head will run on 2 AA but the output levels are basically gone from what I remember. Just 3 sort of mushed together med-high to high levels. The 2AA head on single AA will start in a super low moon mode, and then advance to two higher outputs but not reliably. Mine would flicker all over the place. So the answer is yes, you can lego, but there is no benefit in doing so. If the 2AA head was reliable running on single AA that would be amazing. 2AA, AA, and CR123 in one unit. One head to rule them all. For MDC lovers anyway.


eh4 said:


> I have been really curious about MDC HA 1AA, the cost has kept me away but it looks like the levels and runtimes are about perfect for a single AA light.
> I notice that the warning for destruction by over voltage is 3.3v, and that the light head "may perform erratically over 1.7v", so has anyone tried a 2AA battery tube on the MDC HA 1AA?
> Or a single AA with the 2AA model?


----------



## marco.weiss

Certainly it would be a dream to have a mdc head that is compatible with one or two AA batteries as well as with AAA and cr123 batteries.


but today this is possible using a dropin m31 with vme head and a mdc host...
unfortunately in this type of configuration there is no possibility of having multimodes ...


unless an md (2 or 3) host is used with spacers ...
in this case, portability is lost but versatility is gained ...


You can not have everything.


at least for a while


----------



## reppans

INFRNL said:


> +1 to this (giving it's the AA version)
> My current MDC N AA puts out approx 1.5/12.75/96. I know there will be mixed opinions but i would like to see 0.3 for the low mode.



Sounds like you have a lightbox. I have one MDC that's 1.5lms, and one that's 0.3lms (the original/first 0.3 actually), depending upon voltage (NiMh/Alk/L91), and interestly........ temperature.


----------



## INFRNL

reppans said:


> Sounds like you have a lightbox. I have one MDC that's 1.5lms, and one that's 0.3lms (the original/first 0.3 actually), depending upon voltage (NiMh/Alk/L91), and interestly........ temperature.


I think another member in the past mentioned something similar. I do not recall the details but I though he said an older version seemed closer to the .3 lumen, and newer version was noticeably brighter.
The current MDC aa is still a good light and fairly low, low mode ( I've just been blocking the light with my finger, which works), but I would like one to have a true moonlight mode. 

My M361 219b is the only light I have to produce a true moonlight mode, but its functions are not consistent. I will have to remeasure my M361N, with h/l switch it has a low low but it may be close to 1lm.


----------



## Modernflame

INFRNL said:


> My M361 219b is the only light I have to produce a true moonlight mode, but its functions are not consistent. I will have to remeasure my M361N, with h/l switch it has a low low but it may be close to 1lm.



Hey, brother. I have a vague memory of you modifying high low rings to work with 3v modules. What would it take to modify a high low ring to work well with the M361 module? Getting that dialed in could make you famous!


----------



## INFRNL

Modernflame said:


> Hey, brother. I have a vague memory of you modifying high low rings to work with 3v modules. What would it take to modify a high low ring to work well with the M361 module? Getting that dialed in could make you famous!


M361N works as it should without issue. My issue is with the M361 219b. Some don't have any issues and i believe some have the same case as me. I still have not yet figured anything out but I also haven't been playing with it either. One problem is if you allow more voltage through, it raises the output, which kind of defeats the purpose or the output levels i like. Also I think I tried different resisters and could not get rid of my issue.

Maybe i will try messing around with it again while I'm here at home, but I'm not holding my breath that I will come up with any fix.

I still can't figure out why it used to work perfectly fine, now with no changes; it will lock into high mode and wont allow any mode changes (on low side of the ring). If I'm on the high side, everything works perfectly, but it was initially never an issue until i first mentioned it a while back.
Then again, sometimes it will still work.

I just checked the output on the M361 219b's lowest output and it measures 0.26lm(we'll just call it 0.3lm) This is the perfect moonlight mode in my opinion. 

M361N lowest output reads 0.4lm. You might think I'm crazy for crying over 0.1-0.14lm, but there is a noticeable difference between the 2 when you are in a dark room and your eyes have dilated/adjusted to the environment.


----------



## glimmer

Is a warm MDC actually planned, or just wishful thinking?


----------



## gurdygurds

I’ve bugged Gene about it a few times and he hasn’t told me no. Said they needed to get their feet underneath them after the holidays and a lot of ge MDC heads were already spoken for. If he knows there’s a group that would like them I’m sure that couldn’t hurt.


glimmer said:


> Is a warm MDC actually planned, or just wishful thinking?


----------



## InvisibleFrodo

I would totally sign up for a warm MDC 16650...


----------



## reppans

INFRNL said:


> I just checked the output on the M361 219b's lowest output and it measures 0.26lm(we'll just call it 0.3lm) This is the perfect moonlight mode in my opinion.
> 
> M361N lowest output reads 0.4lm. You might think I'm crazy for crying over 0.1-0.14lm, but there is a noticeable difference between the 2 when you are in a dark room and your eyes have dilated/adjusted to the environment.



Now there's another moonlight snob .

Wonder if the perceived difference is more due to the beam pattern of the XPG being a touch more throwy/focused lux hotspots than the Nichia? I have 0.4 lm XPLs and XMLs that are easier on the night vision than 0.3 lm XPGs - more lumens, but less focused hotspots. 

My moonlight sweet spot is in the 0.3-0.5 lm range. Yeah that's too 'bright' for deeply dark adapted eyes (i.e., waking from sleep), but the offset is that is that it's bright enough for me to use as general purpose low mode for all my close task, like reading and doing things with my hands, yet with just partial dark adapted eyes (just a minute or two of adaptation). Bright moonlights are my most often used modes and with ~200 hrs of runtime from small single cell rechargeables (NiMh/14500/16340), it's effectively 'free' light and the only mode that doesn't trigger that dang 'remaining runtime clock' in the back of my head. 

Been super disappointed with how far off manufacturers are on their moonlight mode specs (output and runtime, off by multiples)... they just can't seem to measure it, or consistently produce it - I stopped buying/trying new lights after all the disappoints, stocked up on my favorite low lumen models and should be set for a loonnnggg time (barring a major efficiency break-though).


----------



## INFRNL

reppans said:


> Now there's another moonlight snob .
> 
> Wonder if the perceived difference is more due to the beam pattern of the XPG being a touch more throwy/focused lux hotspots than the Nichia? I have 0.4 lm XPLs and XMLs that are easier on the night vision than 0.3 lm XPGs - more lumens, but less focused hotspots.
> 
> My moonlight sweet spot is in the 0.3-0.5 lm range. Yeah that's too 'bright' for deeply dark adapted eyes (i.e., waking from sleep), but the offset is that is that it's bright enough for me to use as general purpose low mode for all my close task, like reading and doing things with my hands, yet with just partial dark adapted eyes (just a minute or two of adaptation). Bright moonlights are my most often used modes and with ~200 hrs of runtime from small single cell rechargeables (NiMh/14500/16340), it's effectively 'free' light and the only mode that doesn't trigger that dang 'remaining runtime clock' in the back of my head.
> 
> Been super disappointed with how far off manufacturers are on their moonlight mode specs (output and runtime, off by multiples)... they just can't seem to measure it, or consistently produce it - I stopped buying/trying new lights after all the disappoints, stocked up on my favorite low lumen models and should be set for a loonnnggg time (barring a major efficiency break-though).



I think I can agree with everything you are saying.

I have a couple old 4/7 lights that have nice moonlight modes and that is what got me spoiled. The current lights I use with real moonlight modes are a zebra sc600w MIII HI, and my HDS rotaries. I sometimes use the M361 modules but lately I'm always testing, playing around with various malkoff's; so I do not have any particular light I use.

Granted my moonlight mode needs are only when I am home and when I head off to bed. (Can't jeopardize waking the boss lady). I think many other members have also stated that they do not care for or need moonlight; and would rather have a more useful output. Depending on what time you catch me, I can agree or see the points of both sides. 

I'm with you though and i have a few lights that fit my needs for when I use the moonlight mode.


----------



## reppans

INFRNL said:


> I think I can agree with everything you are saying.
> 
> I have a couple old 4/7 lights that have nice moonlight modes and that is what got me spoiled. The current lights I use with real moonlight modes are a zebra sc600w MIII HI, and my HDS rotaries. I sometimes use the M361 modules but lately I'm always testing, playing around with various malkoff's; so I do not have any particular light I use.
> 
> Granted my moonlight mode needs are only when I am home and when I head off to bed. (Can't jeopardize waking the boss lady). I think many other members have also stated that they do not care for or need moonlight; and would rather have a more useful output. Depending on what time you catch me, I can agree or see the points of both sides.
> 
> I'm with you though and i have a few lights that fit my needs for when I use the moonlight mode.



hehe... I too am spoiled by 47s moonlights (well, good current regulation and battery versatility too), but also its closely spaced 3 lm low which is my next favorite mode and what I use for walking outdoors (smooth terrain). No luck with Zebras though, I'm batting 0 of 2 - first one failing, second one claiming a perfect-for-me 0.3/3 lms, but actually delivering only 0.07/1.5 lms. I did finally go for an HDS as my last attempt at perfect-for-me mode spacing, and it can certainly deliver that, but it's only half efficient at those low lows as most other lights which defeats one of the primary reasons I like using low lows. 

'More useful output' is an interesting thought, and I know I'm probably way out in left field here. Despite being a camper that can use flashlights outside for hours on end, I must admit to still being a little afraid of the dark. Using much more than 3lms walking around my campsite, or nightly dog walking, only seems to degrade my night vision which in turn makes everything else around me (i.e., outside my light's beam) darker and creepier - that gives me the willies. 

That said, I of course use higher outputs to check on distant subjects, but only for seconds at time. I have programmed ~35 and 140 lumens on my bicycling light for riding the slower flats/uphills and the faster downhills, respectively - but that's about the only time I use higher outputs continously. 

Sorry for the hijack folks. Good moonlight chat INFRNL, thnx.


----------



## Tachead

I'm in the very low moonlight camp. I prefer a 0.01-0.05 lumen moonlight for late night use. Anything brighter hurts the eyes in the middle of the night(kills your night vision and wakes you up) and can irritate the GF/wife. 

I also prefer constant current so hopefully the new MDC will ditch the PWM as that is one of the only reasons I haven't bought one.

I also would like to see a warm option in addition to the neutral.


----------



## INFRNL

Tachead said:


> I'm in the very low moonlight camp. I prefer a 0.01-0.05 lumen moonlight for late night use. Anything brighter hurts the eyes in the middle of the night(kills your night vision and wakes you up) and can irritate the GF/wife.
> 
> I also prefer constant current so hopefully the new MDC will ditch the PWM as that is one of the only reasons I haven't bought one.
> 
> I also would like to see a warm option in addition to the neutral.



I do not think I have even seen a light with .01-.05lm; that is very very dim. I can say at certain times (maybe waking up from sleep) 0.3lm does provide quite a bit of light, but I'm good with it.

Luckily pwm does not bother me, but I know there are many that cannot tolerate it. I honestly do not know if Gene will eliminate it, but anything could be possible.



EDIT: I stand corrected and need to change a couple of my statements. I need to pay more attention to what i have:laughing:

I have 2 lights that will go down to 0.01-0.02lm which have been mentioned, I guess I did not realize they were that low. I'll have to look back at what I said my M361 219b puts out on lowest mode but today it read 0.23lm which is much brighter than 0.1-0.5lm.

So I will have to retract my statement about liking 0.3-0.5 the most. That would probably be my max liking for moonlight, but i agree with Tachead; for my moonlight use I'd prefer as low as possible but acceptable range is 0.01-0.5.


----------



## INFRNL

reppans said:


> hehe... I too am spoiled by 47s moonlights (well, good current regulation and battery versatility too), but also its closely spaced 3 lm low which is my next favorite mode and what I use for walking outdoors (smooth terrain). No luck with Zebras though, I'm batting 0 of 2 - first one failing, second one claiming a perfect-for-me 0.3/3 lms, but actually delivering only 0.07/1.5 lms. I did finally go for an HDS as my last attempt at perfect-for-me mode spacing, and it can certainly deliver that, but it's only half efficient at those low lows as most other lights which defeats one of the primary reasons I like using low lows.
> 
> 'More useful output' is an interesting thought, and I know I'm probably way out in left field here. Despite being a camper that can use flashlights outside for hours on end, I must admit to still being a little afraid of the dark. Using much more than 3lms walking around my campsite, or nightly dog walking, only seems to degrade my night vision which in turn makes everything else around me (i.e., outside my light's beam) darker and creepier - that gives me the willies.
> 
> That said, I of course use higher outputs to check on distant subjects, but only for seconds at time. I have programmed ~35 and 140 lumens on my bicycling light for riding the slower flats/uphills and the faster downhills, respectively - but that's about the only time I use higher outputs continously.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack folks. Good moonlight chat INFRNL, thnx.



I should have multi-quoted, sorry.

I have only ever used one zebra and maybe I got lucky because it may have the lowest moonlight out of all my lights. I will have to see if I can measure it along with my others for comparison.

Yes, good chatting:thumbsup: and nice to change it up a bit from the normal chit chat


----------

